# knitting tea party 18 april '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 18 April 14

I have no idea where this week has gone  and what I have done with it  I know I spent a lot of it in bed sleeping  some of it having breakfast with heidi  some of it here but not as much as usual  I just changed the calendar from march to april a little bit ago --- however on the bright side I did get a shower this morning and I got dressed. Guess that is a step in the right direction.

In looking at some recipes today it suddenly dawned on me I have no idea what you have available to you in your grocery stores nor am I aware of the cost of your groceries. I assume along with the usofa that grocery prices are not cheap. Gone are the days of a bag of groceries for two bucks. If I was buying groceries for a family I think the hardest thing to put on the table would be meat  sans the vegetarians  have you checked the price if neat lately. I dont see how families do it  no wonder hunger is the biggest worry all over the world  I wonder how many people go to bed hungary every night. I think it is a disgrace  no one should go to bed hungary. I leave this topic for another time.

I can eat anything - I have no restrictions in my diet  but I am beginning to think I am in the minority. Many of you for one reason or another have restrictions in your diet. In my search for recipes I am trying to take all of this into consideration  no mean feat  but I am sure I fall short here and there. So please dont hesitate in asking for recipes of a certain kind  I do get a kick out of finding recipes whether I am going to fix them or not.

I do wish I could visit some of your groceries. I remember dave talking about his different neighborhood grocers  one for meat  a green grocer  bread  I thought it would be very neat to be able to have a neighbor butcher or fresh baked bread done in the neighborhood.

Most of the groceries here in America are huge  chains for the most part  I remember when safeway opened a new grocery on capitol hill in seattle I took one look at the aisles and thought I would never make it down one of them. They seemed to go on forever. And for the most part that is what our groceries look like.

I would really like you to describe what it is like to go grocery shopping where you live  how big the store is  what your food prices are like. What do you buy on a regular basis. How often do you serve meat. What do you substitute for meat  where do you get your protein? If you live alone like I do  how do you cook for one. My mother fixed herself three meals a day  sat down at the table to eat  never at out of the pan like I do at the work table or while I am online here. Lol not many of us have children at home now but that doesnt mean you still dont spend a mint at the grocery. I think it would just be interesting to make on of the topics we discuss this week be around grocery shopping and meal preparation.

I had about fifteen pages after this when my compter had a bit of a tizzy fit and when it came back this was all I had left  so I am starting from scratch again and I fear I am going to be very late  or this is going to be very short.

Sausage, Eggplant and Kale Pasta

Satisfy your carb cravings with this healthy pasta dish filled with flavor-packed Italian sausage, eggplant and kale.

Ingredients

8 ounces whole wheat pasta (or pasta of choice)
12 ounces uncooked Italian pork sausage (or turkey/chicken sausage)
1 tablespoon olive oil
3 cloves garlic  grated
1 eggplant  skin on, cubed
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon chili flakes  optional
4 cups torn kale (we used purple kale but any type works)
½ cup shredded parmesan
½ cup minced fresh parsley

Instructions

Prepare pasta according to package instructions reserving 1 cup of starchy cooking liquid.

Heat a large non-stick sauté pan over medium-high and spray with cooking spray. Add sausage and begin to break down with a wooden spoon while it browns, 8-10 minutes. Remove browned sausage from pan and set aside.

To the warm pan, add olive oil and garlic. Heat for 30 seconds before adding eggplant. salt and chili flakes. Sauté eggplant until softened, 4-5 minutes, stirring frequently.

Add reserved pasta cooking liquid and use wooden spoon to scrape brown bits from the bottom of the pan. Stir in kale and cook 2-3 minutes or until wilted.

Return cooked sausage and pasta to the pan and cook until heated through, 2-3 minutes.

Stir in parmesan and parsley before serving. Check for seasoning and adjust accordingly.

To reduce the sodium content, simply omit the added salt or reduce the parmesan cheese
Serves 4  serving size 1-1/2 cups  calories 446  fat 20.5g  carbs 56.5g  sugar 2.8g  sodium 1038mg  fiber 11.8g  protein 19.7g  cholesterol 37mg

http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/03/sausage-eggplant-and-kale-pasta-door-to-door-organics-giveaway.html

I love gazpacho  this recipe sounds wonderful  I never thought of using a grill.

Grilled Tomato Gazpacho Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Vegetarian
Heart-Healthy

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 84, Saturated Fat: 1g, Sodium: 219mg, Dietary Fiber: 2g, Total Fat: 5g, Carbs: 9g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 2g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

2 pounds tomato(es), plum 
1 small pepper(s), red, bell 
1 medium cucumber(s), English, peeled and seeded, divided 
1/2 cup(s) bread, country, fresh or day-old, crusts removed, torn 
1 clove(s) garlic, small 
3 tablespoon vinegar, red wine, (2 to 3 tablespoons) 
1 tablespoon parsley, fresh, chopped 
1/4 teaspoon paprika, hot, or piment dEspelette, or pinch of cayenne pepper 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground, freshly ground 
2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin

Preparation

Preheat grill to medium-high.

Grill tomatoes and bell pepper, turning a few times, until they soften and the skins are blistered and charred in spots, about 8 minutes. Transfer the pepper to a plastic bag and let it steam until cool enough to handle. Peel off the skin; cut the pepper in half and discard the stem and seeds. Place one half in a blender. When the tomatoes are cool enough to handle, core and roughly chop. Add the tomatoes, skins and all, to the blender.

Add half the cucumber to the blender along with bread, garlic, vinegar to taste, parsley, piment dEspelette (or paprika or cayenne), salt and pepper. Blend until smooth. Add oil and blend until well combined. Refrigerate until room temperature or chilled, at least 1 hour.

Before serving, finely dice the remaining cucumber and bell pepper; stir half of each into the gazpacho and garnish with the remaining cucumber and bell pepper.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/grilled-tomato-gazpacho.aspx?xid=nl_EverydayHealthLivingWithDepression_20140410

pancakes are good whether you serve them for breakfast, lunch or dinner  and they are even better when they are loaded with protein.

Protein Packed Pancakes

With over 18 grams of protein per serving, these pancakes will give you and your family lasting energy all morning long.

Ingredients

6 large eggs
1 cup ricotta cheese
½ cup all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons melted butter or vegetable oil
¾ teaspoons baking powder
½ teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon vanilla

Instructions

Beat eggs, cheese, flour, oil, baking powder, salt and vanilla in large bowl until blended.

Heat lightly greased large nonstick skillet or griddle over medium heat until hot. Spoon ¼ cup portion of batter (1 tablespoon for silver dollar size) into skillet; Cook until golden brown, turning once.

Serves: 4 - Serving size: 3 pancakes - Calories: 303 - Fat: 18 g - Carbohydrates: 16 g - Sodium: 544 mg - Fiber: 0 - Protein: 18 g - Cholesterol: 313 mg

Photo and recipe are courtesy of The American Egg Board. http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/02/protein-packed-pancakes.html

And if you are trying to think of something new to serve guests for breakfast this might be just the thing.

PANCETTA AND GRUYERE BREAKFAST PIZZA

Author: Jo
Serves: 4

Ingredients

⅓ pizza dough (from the recipe below} 
1½ cups Gruyere cheese, shredded
4 eggs
8 slices Pancetta
4 cocktail tomatoes, cut in quarters
2 basil leaves, chopped
freshly ground black pepper

Instructions

Preheat oven to 500 F degrees. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

Roll out the pizza dough to your desired thickness. It can be round or square, I made mine square this time.

Place the rolled pizza dough onto the prepared baking sheet. Top with shredded cheese. Crack the 4 eggs into each corner of the pizza. Arrange pancetta around eggs. Top with basil leaves and tomatoes and season with black pepper.
Bake for about 8 to 10 minutes or until golden.

http://www.jocooks.com/breakfast-2/pancetta-and-gruyere-breakfast-pizza/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+JoCooks+%28Jo+Cooks%29

Easy Pizza Dough

Yield: dough for 2 large pizzas or 3 medium pizzas
Ingredients:
1 1/2 cup warm water 
1 tsp salt 
1/3 cup olive oil 
4 cups flour 
1 package yeast (2 1/4 tsp)

Instructions:

Pour the yeast over the warm water in a small bowl.

In the bowl of your mixer, add the flour and salt and mix. Add the olive oil and using the dough hook, mix for about a min.

Add the yeast mixture to the flour mixture and mix until well incorporated. Shape the dough into a bowl and place in an oiled bowl, rubbing oil on the dough as well, cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate. If you're not using the dough right away, you can also freeze the dough.
http://www.jocooks.com/bakery/easy-pizza-dough-recipe/

Red Chard Pasta with Red Fresno Chilies

Ingredients

1 bunch red chard (about 3/4 lbs, stems removed and retained, leaves torn into 2-inch pieces) 
4 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil (divided) 
2 clove garlic (peeled and minced) 
2 red fresno chilies (halved lengthwise, seeded and thinly sliced crosswise) 
½ pound dried orecchiette 
4 anchovy fillets (oil packed or salt packed and rinsed) optional 
1 pinch kosher salt (plus 2 tablespoons more for boiling) 
1 pinch freshly cracked black pepper (or as needed)

Directions

Thinly slice the chard stems crosswise; set aside.

Set a large pot of water over high heat, bring to a boil then add about 1 tablespoon salt (or to taste). Blanch the torn chard leaves for about a minute. Drain and squeeze to remove the excess water; chop well. Set aside. These steps can be done several hours ahead if you like.

To continue, warm 2 tablespoons olive oil in a large sauté pan set over medium heat, add the sliced chard stems and cook until softened, about 3 minutes. Add the garlic and sliced chilies; cook the mixture gently, stirring occasionally until softened but not yet beginning to color, about 2 minutes more. Add the anchovies (if using), breaking them up with a wooden spoon until dissolved into the sauce. Add the blanched chard; tossing to coat thoroughly. Add another tablespoon of olive oil; toss to coat. Turn off the heat, but leave the pan on the burner.

Meanwhile, set a large pot of water of high heat, bring to a boil then add about 1 tablespoon salt (or to taste). Stir in the orecchiette and cook according to package instructions until al dente. Leave the pasta in the water momentarily.

Working quickly, turn the heat back to medium under the sauté pan with the chard, garlic and chilies. Once it begins to bubble ladle about 1 cup pasta cooking water into the pan. Taste and season with a pinch each salt and pepper if necessary .

Drain the pasta and add it to the pan containing the sauce. Cook the mixture, stirring occasionally to integrat the flavors, about 2 more minutes. Add the remaining 1 tablespoon olive oil; toss well to coat and serve immediately.

Notes: Orecchiette come from Puglia, where they are traditionally handmade. The joke is that everyone in Puglia has big, bent thumbs from pressing this pasta into the little ear shapes that give them their name.

www.sippitysup.com

I like this recipe for stuffed peppers because I thought it would be easy to change to totally vegetarian. Instead of th beef I wonder how it would taste if you crumbled vegeburgers and used them instead of the beef. Any other suggestions? And the picture showed them using red peppers.

Chorizo, beef and couscous stuffed peppers

6 long red peppers or red bell peppers
¼ cup couscous
¼ cup boiling water
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 onion, finely chopped
1 carrot, grated
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 teaspoon smoked paprika
1 chorizo sausage, finely chopped
¼ cup chopped flat-leaf parsley
400g beef mince
salt and freshly ground black pepper

Sauce:
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 onion, finely chopped
2 cloves garlic, crushed and finely chopped
½ teaspoon smoked paprika
1 400g-can chopped tomatoes
handful fresh basil leaves

Preheat the oven to 180°C/350°F.

Sauce: Heat the olive oil in a saucepan and cook the onion, garlic and paprika until the onion is tender. Stir in the tomatoes, season with salt and pepper and cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally, for about 10 minutes. Add the basil, stir to combine, cover and remove from the heat. Set aside.

Peppers: Combine the couscous and water in a small bowl, cover and leave for 10 minutes
Trim the stems off the peppers and remove the seeds, keeping the peppers whole. Place in large heatproof dish and pour over enough boiling water to cover. Leave for 5 minutes then lift out and drain well. Heat the olive oil in a sauté pan and cook the onion, carrot, garlic and paprika until the onion is tender. Stir in the chorizo and parsley and cook for 1 minute. Tip into a large bowl and cool. Add the couscous and mince, season generously and combine well.

To assemble: Holding each pepper upright, drop in small pieces of the stuffing then use the handle of a wooden spoon to gently push it right to the bottom of the pepper. Continue until full to the top and repeat with the remaining peppers. You may not use all of the filling. Tip the tomato sauce into a large shallow baking dish and place the peppers and their stems, on top (I secured the tops with toothpicks before baking the peppers). Roll any unused filling into balls and place around the peppers. Drizzle with a little olive oil. Cover tightly with foil and bake for 40 minutes. Uncover and bake for a further 10 minutes until golden and the peppers are tender when pierced with a skewer.

Serves 4-6  I filled two very large peppers with half the recipe for the filling and got 6 meatballs; I baked everything using 1 whole sauce recipe

http://technicolorkitcheninenglish.blogspot.com/2014/03/chorizo-beef-and-couscous-stuffed.html Chorizo , beef and couscous stuffed peppers slightly adapted from Dish magazine

I am going to call a halt to this  something has happened  my computer as far as msword is concerned is moving at a snails pace. What I am going to do is post this  and then I am going to work on another list of recipes that I wanted to use and when it is ready I will post it. Hope this works this time. I foresee a trip to the health spa for the computer unless it starts behaving itself. It could never be operator error  could it.

sam


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Most of the Kansas groceries I've used have been pretty big but not gigantic-- something like a 1/2 block by almost a block, including back areas (storage, unpacking, etc). Recently my favorite small family grocery closed because they didn't have enough business. Was a short walk from my house, had wonderful meats, great fresh veggies/fruit. Lots of neighborhood people shopped there. I could pick up distressed items when I did my morning walks. My budget will miss them. The big store that helped push them out is much farther for most neighborhood people, about the same for me.


----------



## Bulldog

WOW, Sam wonderful recipes. Can't believe I am the first one posting, but I too am having computer problems.
Yahoo has locked my email for 12 hours because they won't take my password, which I have written down. This is happening all the time. So frustrating.
I don't know where the week has gone either and all I have done is sleep long hours and do some machine sewing. I intend to get my last square done this week and get it off to Joy.
I want to wind the two hanks of sock yarn (100 gms per hank) for Allyson. She is tall and has big feet, so I hope I can make them as long (13-14") in the leg as she wants. I was doing the mock cable and I guess I am a wuss. I just didn't enjoy it and didn't like the way it looked on her lef. Now I am going to concentrated on a plain sock. Mindless knitting! This is my go to for waiting rooms.
We go to the cardiologist Monday. Jim has had so many frequent spells this week it is scary. I am sure he will want to run tests, so don't think we will know anything until he does.
Afraid I didn't finish last week as I have just pretty much slept and read my mystery with this ole sinus thing. Everyone is written in my little book who is in need of prayer. You too, Sam. I am so sorry about Puff Kitty and I know you are in a valley right now. I want you to know how very loved you are. You have really taken this forum and made it a soft place to land for all of us. We are family here and, as proven in the past, have powerful prayer warriors who truly care for each other. Do we have a new baby yet? Sure have been holding Cathy and her DD close in my heart. Will get off here and try to catch up. I Love You all to The Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## Sorlenna

Sam, thanks for the opening once again.

Betty, healing thoughts for Jim. I hope you get answers. I know how hard it is not knowing--as one of my friends put it, it's like fighting a ghost. Once you know, it's easier even if it's still a struggle, because at least you have some idea of what to do (went through this for almost 3 years with my late husband--we just couldn't seem to get a diagnosis). I hope you are taking care of you, too, my dear.


----------



## Designer1234

Am I first??? WOW! 

It is snowing heavily here and I am thoroughly sick of it. The family is taking us out for Chinese Food tonight to celebrate our 59th anniversary which is on the21st. Both the girls are working so this was the best night for our get together. They are really good to us. 

I have been taking it easy and my shoulder flare up seems to have died down-- the specialist said that most of the pain was from the Arthritis 
which surprised me. I think I am going to be able to avoid the next cortisone shot if it stays like this. I don't want to take them unless I really need them. I am due for one on May 1st so keep your fingers crossed that what I am doing to help the situation will continue working. 

I have cut down my typing by half at least and only knit straight - no twists and very little crochet. Pat helps me a lot (seat belt, reaching for dishes, lifting anything heavy -- I lie down for at least half an hour each afternoon flat with no pillow and arms down beside me. I also use Voltaren -- and when it starts to hurt a tylenol arthritis. I have been able to avoid using the codeine for a full week, and didn't take that many prior to that -- Doctor said to take one if I need it so I do.

I am actually doing quite well, sleeping better with less pain and generally the only problem I have is with the neverending winter weather.

The recipes look great Sam! 

We have large grocery stores, including a Superstore which is huge and sells groceries without any bells and whistles- you pack your own groceries-- their stores have lots of other items too. We are not too close to one so we go there rarely. Their - Meat etc. is quite good but like Costco is sold in larger quantities. We are not heavy eaters - and our diet is fairly simple - no salt lots of fish, no processed foods usually - although once in a long while I buy some bacon - never sausages etc. Pat is on a fairly strict salt free diet and is also on warfarin so we eat quite simply.

I buy at our local Coop (calgary Coop) and we get a rebate back each year. We have Safeway which is a large company, Sobeys which is Canadian Owned - our Coop (where I usually buy - and just recently Walmart opened "big stores; and sells groceries. I am not a huge fan of Walmart and we have not got one of the big stores close to us. We buy our none food groceries at Canadian Tire (paper towels, tp, kleenex - window cleaner for cars, Anti freeze for our cars in the winter. 

We have a Michaels, and I used to buy some yarns at Zellers which at one time was a Canadian company but was sold to the Hudson's Bay and sold to an American company- Walmart has a small amount of yarn and the only other place close to me is our local yarn shop. I usually to to a yarn shop when we travel to Banff- the Shop is in Canmore and has wonderful fabrics for quilting and a fairly good yarn supply. 

We use the Pharmacy in Coop and their service is excellent. 

There are other drug stores that are quite popular here, London Drugs and Shopper's drug mart


===================

I have knit 4 sweaters this past month and have a pullover on the needles-- just finished the neck and starting the sleeves. It is 
definitely one of a kind -- Not sure about it but Pat really likes it. I am 
managing to reduce my stash by a lot. 

Here is the work in progress. It will be straight down, no bottom cuff, or ribbing. I will do either seed stitch or garter stitch for 2 inches at the bottom. I think I might like it but it certainly is a variety of 'stitches' and five colors - grey and brown and cream and variegated yarn of all the colors -- actually quite pretty.

It is quite loose and I think it will be good even in BC when the evenings are chilly. I am usually cold so I like a warm sweater. 

Well, I had better go and get ready for dinner. Kelly is picking us up - I am glad as the roads are starting to get slippery. it has snowed all day. I wonder if spring will ever arrive. 

3 robins in our yard - don't know where their nest is and our hawks are nesting in a fir tree - the same pair come back every year. Always the first of April. I do feel sorry for them in this weather. 

We hope it will clear up so we can go to Banff for a couple of days for our Anniversary but it isn't looking hopeful. 

Talk to you all later. Thanks again for the food recipes Sam. I am going to make those waffles and a couple of others from today. 

Shirley


----------



## KateB

Sorry to hear that you're without some of your medication Sam, and even if you feel you are okay without them I hope you get them back soon.
You asked about our shopping habits....in our town we only have one large supermarket, and that's a fairly small sized shop compared to many, but we do still have one butcher's shop (when I came here 40 years ago there were 4 butchers), one fruit and veg shop, a couple of baker's shops nd about 4 small convenience stores. Being a seaside town which relies a lot on tourism, we also have various cafés, tea shops, restaurants, pubs and gift shops. I travel about 20 minutes by car to a larger supermarket to do a 'big' shop about once a month and use the town supermarket for the rest of the time. My food bill is less than half of what it used to be when the boys were living at home...especially the younger one who, as my mum used to say, " He eats more in jest than some folk do in earnest!"
Betty - I hope you get some answers this week, I know you are worried about your DH. Sugarsugar's DD had a baby girl on the 17th...Serena Rose , if I remember rightly. There's a picture of her on last week's KTP.
Shirley - That jumper is another winner!
I'm off to bed now with an acupressure band on my wrist which is supposed to help you to sleep....I hope to tell you great things about it tomorrow! Night night.


----------



## Sorlenna

Our grocers are the typical giants, mostly, though we do have a Trader Joe's (the nearby one seems to be mostly beer and wine, though!). I love the farmer's market and there used to be a bread store right next door, but the bread store closed and we moved so we don't go to the FM much any more. I'd prefer to grow my own veggies, but well, living here, that won't happen. So we hit one of the big chains. I tend to fix the same things all the time...not sure why, habit, I guess.

We've been very busy at work this week and I have a bit of "space bar thumb," so I will ease off typing for a bit. It's my right hand so maybe I can still crochet. LOL Be back later--hugs & blessings to all, esp. Valerie and those in need of healing.


----------



## KatyNora

KateB said:


> My food bill is less than half of what it used to be when the boys were living at home...especially the younger one who, as my mum used to say, *"He eats more in jest than some folk do in earnest!"*


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

Just checking in between errands. My DS#1's girlfriend is on her way and we are going out to dinner. DS does not know she is coming to join us. I wanted to surprise him.


----------



## barbtobias2012

Sam, the recipes sound wonderful, and we will probably try some of them this week. My husband and I enjoy going through recipes and making menus for about seven days each week before we shop. We usually end up trying several new dishes each week and recording the ones we really like in the computer so we can make those again.

We live in a small town in Arkansas (5500 people more or less) and do the major part of grocery shopping at the local Walmart. However, we do have an independent grocery that carries a lot of things Walmart does not. We have a farmers' market in the summer--limited selection, but what is there is very fresh. Also have a local butcher/farmer who raises his own grass-fed beef, slaughters and butchers. Very high prices, but good quality.

Bread is not a problem, as I bake every week. We raise a small garden; again limited selection, but very fresh.

And recently we found an Asian market only about 30 miles away. So there are fewer items that have to be added to the "city shopping" list.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from Surrey. Had a lovely day with the family and Little Madam has learnt to play cards and beat me! Been working on some clothes for Mini Me and sorting out differnt hair styles.

Hope everyone is going to have a good Easter week end.

I'm off to bed now, good night and healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sam, hope you feel better this week and Shirley I love your latest jumper.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, sorry you are having computer trouble, so frustrating, but a good start to another tea party anyway.

We have only one small grocery store in our town of about 700, it is maybe 60 by 100 feet. It has a good meat department & they do custom meat cutting there as well, many people here have their own beef & pork. Also you can purchase beef, pork & chickens from a Hutterite colony nearby. We eat alot of deer & moose, particularly in the form of sausage & hamburger. Recently the price of beef has gone up considerably, a small roast 2-3 pounds is probably $12. My roasting chickens from the Hutterites cost about $12 for a 6 lb chicken.
I grow a large garden & can or freeze most of the fruit & vegetables we eat except for fresh stuff in the winter. I never buy potatoes or onions as I grow enough to last until the next garden is ready, I have an excellent cold room.
Our local grocery doesn't have a very good selection of fresh fruit & vegetables & what they have is expensive, I usually buy fresh stuff when we go to Lloydminster, 60 miles away, we go there every couple of weeks for one thing or another.
We eat meat every day for supper & usually some kind of cold meat at lunch time as well. My husband would freak out if I didn't have meat for meals.
We definitely do not go to bed hungry, should do so more often! I too think it is ridiculous that people. Go hungry in our country, that being said some whose children go hungry always have money to go to the casino, play bingo, go to the bar & smoke, that drives me crazy. At one time welfare recipients got food vouchers instead of cash & I think it should still be that way & there would be less hungry kids. I'll get off the soap box on that one now!
I spent this morning making a coat for my GS, bunnyhug style with a polar fleece lining, should be good for a play coat. I have one started for GD but don't have a zipper on hand for it so will have to wait until I get to Lloydminster.
Well, my floor should be dry by now so must get off my butt & wash the rubber mat in the porch. We are off to DS for supper. Hope you all have good Easter celebrations wiwth your families.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Betty, hope your DH gets some answers about his health problems soon, not knowing is so stressful.

Shirley, glad your shoulder is behaving a little better. Your sweater is looking great, such nice combination of patterns & colors.

Sam, I agree, you better try to get your drug plan sorted out so you can get all your meds or you may end up with another trip to " the spa"


----------



## RookieRetiree

You may want to look at some patterns for knee socks if they're going to be that long -- that way, you can allow for the calf to be a little wider than the rest of the leg and cuff area. My son wants his socks to come up to the calf --- it's still 12" from the cuff to the bottom of his heel....but he tried it and the 2 x 2 ribbing with the German Twisted cast on worked over his calf if need be.



Bulldog said:


> WOW, Sam wonderful recipes. Can't believe I am the first one posting, but I too am having computer problems.
> Yahoo has locked my email for 12 hours because they won't take my password, which I have written down. This is happening all the time. So frustrating.
> I don't know where the week has gone either and all I have done is sleep long hours and do some machine sewing. I intend to get my last square done this week and get it off to Joy.
> I want to wind the two hanks of sock yarn (100 gms per hank) for Allyson. She is tall and has big feet, so I hope I can make them as long (13-14") in the leg as she wants. I was doing the mock cable and I guess I am a wuss. I just didn't enjoy it and didn't like the way it looked on her lef. Now I am going to concentrated on a plain sock. Mindless knitting! This is my go to for waiting rooms.
> We go to the cardiologist Monday. Jim has had so many frequent spells this week it is scary. I am sure he will want to run tests, so don't think we will know anything until he does.
> Afraid I didn't finish last week as I have just pretty much slept and read my mystery with this ole sinus thing. Everyone is written in my little book who is in need of prayer. You too, Sam. I am so sorry about Puff Kitty and I know you are in a valley right now. I want you to know how very loved you are. You have really taken this forum and made it a soft place to land for all of us. We are family here and, as proven in the past, have powerful prayer warriors who truly care for each other. Do we have a new baby yet? Sure have been holding Cathy and her DD close in my heart. Will get off here and try to catch up. I Love You all to The Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Designer1234 said:


> Am I first??? WOW!
> 
> It is snowing heavily here and I am thoroughly sick of it. The family is taking us out for Chinese Food tonight to celebrate our 59th anniversary which is on the21st. Both the girls are working so this was the best night for our get together. They are really good to us.
> 
> I have been taking it easy and my shoulder flare up seems to have died down-- the specialist said that most of the pain was from the Arthritis
> which surprised me. I think I am going to be able to avoid the next cortisone shot if it stays like this. I don't want to take them unless I really need them. I am due for one on May 1st so keep your fingers crossed that what I am doing to help the situation will continue working.
> 
> I have cut down my typing by half at least and only knit straight - no twists and very little crochet. Pat helps me a lot (seat belt, reaching for dishes, lifting anything heavy -- I lie down for at least half an hour each afternoon flat with no pillow and arms down beside me. I also use Voltaren -- and when it starts to hurt a tylenol arthritis. I have been able to avoid using the codeine for a full week, and didn't take that many prior to that -- Doctor said to take one if I need it so I do.
> 
> I am actually doing quite well, sleeping better with less pain and generally the only problem I have is with the neverending winter weather.
> 
> The recipes look great Sam!
> 
> We have large grocery stores, including a Superstore which is huge and sells groceries without any bells and whistles- you pack your own groceries-- their stores have lots of other items too. We are not too close to one so we go there rarely. Their - Meat etc. is quite good but like Costco is sold in larger quantities. We are not heavy eaters - and our diet is fairly simple - no salt lots of fish, no processed foods usually - although once in a long while I buy some bacon - never sausages etc. Pat is on a fairly strict salt free diet and is also on warfarin so we eat quite simply.
> 
> I buy at our local Coop (calgary Coop) and we get a rebate back each year. We have Safeway which is a large company, Sobeys which is Canadian Owned - our Coop (where I usually buy - and just recently Walmart opened "big stores; and sells groceries. I am not a huge fan of Walmart and we have not got one of the big stores close to us. We buy our none food groceries at Canadian Tire (paper towels, tp, kleenex - window cleaner for cars, Anti freeze for our cars in the winter.
> 
> We have a Michaels, and I used to buy some yarns at Zellers which at one time was a Canadian company but was sold to the Hudson's Bay and sold to an American company- Walmart has a small amount of yarn and the only other place close to me is our local yarn shop. I usually to to a yarn shop when we travel to Banff- the Shop is in Canmore and has wonderful fabrics for quilting and a fairly good yarn supply.
> 
> We use the Pharmacy in Coop and their service is excellent.
> 
> There are other drug stores that are quite popular here, London Drugs and Shopper's drug mart
> 
> ===================
> 
> I have knit 4 sweaters this past month and have a pullover on the needles-- just finished the neck and starting the sleeves. It is
> definitely one of a kind -- Not sure about it but Pat really likes it. I am
> managing to reduce my stash by a lot.
> 
> Here is the work in progress. It will be straight down, no bottom cuff, or ribbing. I will do either seed stitch or garter stitch for 2 inches at the bottom. I think I might like it but it certainly is a variety of 'stitches' and five colors - grey and brown and cream and variegated yarn of all the colors -- actually quite pretty.
> 
> It is quite loose and I think it will be good even in BC when the evenings are chilly. I am usually cold so I like a warm sweater.
> 
> Well, I had better go and get ready for dinner. Kelly is picking us up - I am glad as the roads are starting to get slippery. it has snowed all day. I wonder if spring will ever arrive.
> 
> 3 robins in our yard - don't know where their nest is and our hawks are nesting in a fir tree - the same pair come back every year. Always the first of April. I do feel sorry for them in this weather.
> 
> We hope it will clear up so we can go to Banff for a couple of days for our Anniversary but it isn't looking hopeful.
> 
> Talk to you all later. Thanks again for the food recipes Sam. I am going to make those waffles and a couple of others from today.
> 
> Shirley


Shirley, the sweater is just lovely-- nice colors. I could never get by with wearing something like that-- I'm hot all the time but it sure beats being cold which I was the first 2/3 of my life!! Take care of that shoulder-- not fun, BTDT.
Good therapy can help, or did with mine.


----------



## sassafras123

Happy new week. Working on crocheting around stole and adding button loops at same time.
Daralene, love you. Enjoy the scotch. I'll scootch my butt against the wall and put my feet up the wall. Wearing socks of course.


----------



## Designer1234

I just had a wonderful surprise. the phone rang and it was Julie!

we had a great visit -- talked about her upcoming class (which, by the way is going to be wonderful, and had a lovely visit. It really gave me a lift and I enjoyed talking to her so much! I was talking to Pat when she phoned as we saw pictures of the storm that hit north Auckland and the Penninsula where we lived. Small world. 

So that made my day! 

We have had snow all day ! It just stopped snowing after dropping about 9 inches. Sheeesh!. We held off the dinner out as the roads are so treacherous and my daughter lives in a nearby town and turned around and went back , and phoned and suggested we all hunker down at home. April l8-- unbelievable. 

I am going to have to figure something out for dinner now. talk to you all later. Shirley


----------



## 81brighteyes

A lovely sunny day here in Texas, but rain is in the forecast for tomorrow night and into Easter Sunday. No fun for the yougsters who love egg hunts. Sorry you have been so weary, Sam, and hope you feel better today. It's no fun when your body just won't cooperate with what you want to do. We have several large chain grocery stores where I do my grocery shopping. We have an excellent butcher's shop where prices are a bit higher, but the meat, chicken and fish are hormone/antibiotic free, etc. The meat is mostly grain then grass-fed. I miss the farmer's market we had when living in PA. It was wonderful to be able to buy corn that had just been picked and all the other veggies and fruits that were grown right there. I feel fortunate that we have stores that have such a good variety of food. I only wish we had coupons for the good foods instead of all the packaged stuff I would never buy. All you have to do is to read the ingredients you know it isn't good to eat. Knitting another cute baby sweater for "Newborns in Need" that are given to babies in a hospital. So nice knowing that some little baby will be wearing them. Always a treat knitting for babies who otherwise might not have something nice to wear. Take care everyone and had a blessed Easter and Passover.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Happy new week. Working on crocheting around stole and adding button loops at same time.
> Daralene, love you. Enjoy the scotch. I'll scootch my butt against the wall and put my feet up the wall. Wearing socks of course.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Love you too friend. All kidding aside, thank you for that tip. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Much appreciated.


----------



## jheiens

My crowd decided that they weren't hungry ( I wasn't either) when it was time to fix dinner, so I didn't. I can hear them rummaging in the kitchen for cereal bowls and such. I may go join them in a bit--I'm getting hungry myself.

We have a small store in town (township of about 3500 people) but the choices are limited and the prices are quite high. About 6 miles down the highway is larger, family-owned store with mostly better choices and prices. They also have an in-store bakery where I buy day-old breads which go into the freezer too. About 30 minutes south of that is a Sam's club where I buy many things in bulk--cereals, milk/juice, margarine, vegetables & fruits, large packages of meats which I cut to meal-sizes and freeze. I also buy bulk packing of pancake syrup, lemon juice, toilet tissue, paper towels, Kleenex, etc. I also buy bulk packages of mustard, Miracle Whip, peanut butter, and baking powder and cornstarch. I usually make this trip about once a month.

However, we are five adult appetites living here and we eat a variety of cuisines from around the world. We eat a good deal of fish, chicken, pork,and venison; but we do not have meat protein at every meal, every day. We eat a variety of beans and often have meatless meals.

We garden every summer even with our sometimes limited growing season. The last time we had a really successful season, I put nearly 40 quarts of pickles, more than that of tomatoes, tomato juice, spiced tomato jam, grape juice in half-gallon jars, pear and peach jams, relishes, and froze peppers, blueberries which I had to buy, and peaches for pies. We are still eating from those foods.

My late MIL used to say that it would all taste good when the snow flies and she was right.

I have been known to freeze gallons of milk and orange juice when the older DD and her family also lived here.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Barbtobias2012 I don't recall seeing you here before. I've only driven through part of Arkansas once so it was interesting to hear you describe what your shops available where you are are like. I live in a good size city with the state's major university so we have lots of selections...except for any LYS....only 2 close ones in a small town about 7 miles out but do have the Michaels, JoAnns, Hobby Lobby, Walmarts available.
Tell us what you've been working on...knitting or crochet. Share some recipes if you like. Again, Welcome to the KTP!



barbtobias2012 said:


> Sam, the recipes sound wonderful, and we will probably try some of them this week. My husband and I enjoy going through recipes and making menus for about seven days each week before we shop. We usually end up trying several new dishes each week and recording the ones we really like in the computer so we can make those again.
> 
> We live in a small town in Arkansas (5500 people more or less) and do the major part of grocery shopping at the local Walmart. However, we do have an independent grocery that carries a lot of things Walmart does not. We have a farmers' market in the summer--limited selection, but what is there is very fresh. Also have a local butcher/farmer who raises his own grass-fed beef, slaughters and butchers. Very high prices, but good quality.
> 
> Bread is not a problem, as I bake every week. We raise a small garden; again limited selection, but very fresh.
> 
> And recently we found an Asian market only about 30 miles away. So there are fewer items that have to be added to the "city shopping" list.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm planning on increasing my amount of canning this year -- I did tomato juice, salsa and marinara sauce last year -- but we're already out of it...could have doubled the # of jars and still wouldn't be enough. I also plan on doing some pickling this year --- I would love your recipe for the spiced tomato jam...that sounds wonderful.



jheiens said:


> My crowd decided that they weren't hungry ( I wasn't either) when it was time to fix dinner, so I didn't. I can hear them rummaging in the kitchen for cereal bowls and such. I may go join them in a bit--I'm getting hungry myself.
> 
> We have a small store in town (township of about 3500 people) but the choices are limited and the prices are quite high. About 6 miles down the highway is larger, family-owned store with mostly better choices and prices. They also have an in-store bakery where I buy day-old breads which go into the freezer too. About 30 minutes south of that is a Sam's club where I buy many things in bulk--cereals, milk/juice, margarine, vegetables & fruits, large packages of meats which I cut to meal-sizes and freeze. I also buy bulk packing of pancake syrup, lemon juice, toilet tissue, paper towels, Kleenex, etc. I also buy bulk packages of mustard, Miracle Whip, peanut butter, and baking powder and cornstarch. I usually make this trip about once a month.
> 
> However, we are five adult appetites living here and we eat a variety of cuisines from around the world. We eat a good deal of fish, chicken, pork,and venison; but we do not have meat protein at every meal, every day. We eat a variety of beans and often have meatless meals.
> 
> We garden every summer even with our sometimes limited growing season. The last time we had a really successful season, I put nearly 40 quarts of pickles, more than that of tomatoes, tomato juice, spiced tomato jam, grape juice in half-gallon jars, pear and peach jams, relishes, and froze peppers, blueberries which I had to buy, and peaches for pies. We are still eating from those foods.
> 
> My late MIL used to say that it would all taste good when the snow flies and she was right.
> 
> I have been known to freeze gallons of milk and orange juice when the older DD and her family also lived here.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dear Sam, how awful that you had so much prepared and it all disappeared. I know this isn't the first time and I know this is terribly frustrating. Especially with all the work you have put into it. We appreciate you so and are so glad you haven't quit on us. If you want to do just one or two recipes while you are having computer troubles, that is fine.

Population of city is 210,532 (2012), but here in our little town a suburb, it is about 14,000. Here the choices for shopping are so many. I have 2 huge grocery stores within 5 minutes of my home. The one is just about 1 min. by car. Within 15 min. I have about 5 more stores. That's not counting the small specialty shops. I also have an Aldis within walking distance.

I adapt almost any recipe if I want to have it by switching the meat out for tempeh. I usually get the Fakin' Bacon flavor, which is smoky. You get protein from tempeh, soy, seitan, combining peanut butter and apple, combining squash, beans and corn. Beans have protein. If one isn't vegan, then dairy has protein. Recently we have added eggs and fish back into our diet. Not an everyday thing, but gives us options when we go out to eat or occasionally at home since too many carbs has been bad for my weight. Probably one of the few vegetarians who gained weight. Quinoa and other grains have protein. Nuts, seeds. There are protein powders but truthfully most of us do not need that much protein if we are eating properly. I do have a very good quality one that I take from time to time. I never really wanted to label myself as a vegetarian or non-vegetarian as I was just doing what was helping my health so adding some fish and eggs in now to help get the weight down is also helping my health. The improvement has been tremendous. I still have problems but 90% improvement.

I love buying directly from the farmer at Farmer's Markets. When we ate meat we bought from the farmer and had grass fed, organic beef & chicken. They even delivered to the home in the winter. There apparently are vitamins in grass fed beef that you don't get otherwise.

Wegmans grocery store, where I shop, has an owner that is big into organic food. He has an organic farm in Canandaigua, NY and the barn is nicer than most homes. One of the Wegmans even teaches yoga classes there. The store has a great organic market in it and the selection is wonderful. They even have organic grass fed beef. They also use a lot of local farmers and have coupons for organic products. They have special organic days to promote organic food and let people sample the products. This was once just a local store but has been spreading and is one of the top companies to work for so they believe in treating their employees and customers well. Young people that work there get scholarships toward their education. The only thing I don't like is that it seems every time I shop they change where things are. Guess that has to do with the older Wegman dying and the children taking over and also younger managers.

My favorite are the Farmer's Markets with live music, children dancing, fresh food, people in great moods and lots of food their to eat right on the spot. One trailer has fresh juices, green smoothies, and banana ice cream made just from frozen bananas topped with chocolate & or fresh berries. Another has poutine that you can get with vegan gravy. Others veggie burgers and of course stands that aren't vegetarian. It is a wonderful social event. We are trying a small garden but without much success. Well, it is tiny. We had some cucumbers, a few peppers, one pumpkin, herbs, tomatoes & some lettuce. This year we will do more greens and I am trying garlic. It is already planted so I must go out and see if it survived. One farmer from the market also shows up all winter every two weeks. You order from them and they bring you whatever they have in their cold cellar. She warns you to use it quickly or freeze it. Her veggies are the best I have ever had.

There is one tiny shop that I enjoy. It is a gourmet shop and they have the best vinegars. I got an expresso vinegar and a cherry vinegar last time and they are exquisite. So good that I don't even need any oil on the salad, but do add some flax seed oil or olive oil from time to time. 

When I first moved back from German I was dizzy going in such a big grocery store. The one I had in Germany wasn't tiny either, but nothing like this. In Germany my store had an escalator that you had to take the grocery cart up on. It wasn't stairs, just a conveyor belt, but that could be tricky for me when I got to the top with my bad back, trying to make sure it got over the top part if groceries were in it. Back here the aisles are so wide but the carts are so big that you still have trouble getting by. I'm not getting dizzy in there any more. Used to the big size and overwhelming amount of choices. I shop mostly in the fresh veggie section, which is displayed so beautifully that just looking at all the wonderful bright colors of the fruit and vegetables lifts ones spirits like seeing a beautiful painting. Of course eating them lifts ones spirits too. We do also drive about 20 min. to a store that has only organic fruit and veggies.

I do have to say Bravo to all the farmers. We need you. Not an easy life for sure but a huge thank you if any are reading this.


----------



## pammie1234

Yea! A new KTP! Great opening as usual, Sam. I'm going to get caught up on last week's and then head back over here.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam et al -- here in Chicagoland, one suburb runs into the next and you'd need to go out mostly 40 or more miles to hit some mostly open land & farms. And, each suburb has many ethnic options as well as the chains and the big box stores. If our town doesn't have it, then the next town over probably does -- I'm 5 miles from three other towns. We're lucky in that we have bakeries, butcher shops, fruit & vegetable markets to go to as well as to our grocery stores. Most of the grocery stores are huge and both Target and Walmart have their super stores with food nearby. I try to shop at as many of the locally-owned and run stores as possible. I generally do whatever bulk shopping I can at Costco and much of it goes in the pantry or the freezer. My day to day staples are from Aldi or our local chain grocer. I'll go to the butchers, bakery, or specialy fruit and vegetable stores when the need arises. We're very lucky with the number of choice and because of the competition, they do have great sales every week; I generally go to the one that saves me the most for what I have on the list that week. I try to get the high ticket items like meat, chicken & fish when they're on sale and then keep them in my freezer.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Athens, GA has a population of 115,452 as of 2013 so we are a pretty good size city. Of course we have the University of Georgia which accounts for some of the folks here. There are many large grocery chains here along with 2 health/natural food stores and in the summer a couple of farmer's markets. Personally we have a small garden (used to do much larger) and I know Angora1 expressed concern we would loose what DH had already planted....we did except for the lettuce which is growing like crazy. DH said not a big deal; he'd just replant. There are peach orchards nearby we can go pick our own peaches along with several local farms which allow you to pick your own veggies and strawberries or blueberries. Anyway, we have quite a bit to choose from including the club style stores such as Sam's...division of Walmart not our Sam...LOL. I forget what the publication was but Athens was listed in the top 10 of places to retire not too long ago...lots of cultural diversity. YA'LL COME VISIT!!!

Shirley just loved the sweater; another beautiful work of color. Glad your shoulder seems to be less bothersome too.

Julie just put Lupe behind you; she isn't worth your expending the anger toward her. Like another KTPer said YOU know Fale and all of us just love you to pieces. 

SugarSugar have you had a chance to hold Serena Rose yet? Hoping you have gotten some rest and that DD has that precious little one with her now. How did the first bath go?

Sam, please get your meds. 'hough said about that! You are too important to us all to rise another spa visit. Also, I agree the week went fast; I have thought all day it was Thursday.

Wishing everyone, whether you celebrate it or not, a wonderful Easter weekend. 

Latest update on Sydney's antics....Molly the beagle/lab mix of ours dug a hole AGAIN under the fence and this time it was big enough for Sydney, Molly, and Mario to escape. Of course all they did was run around the fence and come up on the front porch to bark. Silly dogs. I think I've blocked the hole well enough to do until DH gets back in town which hopefully will be Sunday.


----------



## jheiens

Jeanette, I will try to remember to get the jam recipe to you sometime over this weekend.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

I wish we did have a butcher shop. Many years ago there was one but when a loop around the city was constructed it forced it out....big loss in my opinion even if it was small. The meat there was wonderful. We do have a few ethnic grocers but not many and mostly are Asian variety. I am envious of that in your area.


RookieRetiree said:


> Sam et al -- here in Chicagoland, one suburb runs into the next and you'd need to go out mostly 40 or more miles to hit some mostly open land & farms. And, each suburb has many ethnic options as well as the chains and the big box stores. If our town doesn't have it, then the next town over probably does -- I'm 5 miles from three other towns. We're lucky in that we have bakeries, butcher shops, fruit & vegetable markets to go to as well as to our grocery stores. Most of the grocery stores are huge and both Target and Walmart have their super stores with food nearby. I try to shop at as many of the locally-owned and run stores as possible. I generally do whatever bulk shopping I can at Costco and much of it goes in the pantry or the freezer. My day to day staples are from Aldi or our local chain grocer. I'll go to the butchers, bakery, or specialy fruit and vegetable stores when the need arises. We're very lucky with the number of choice and because of the competition, they do have great sales every week; I generally go to the one that saves me the most for what I have on the list that week. I try to get the high ticket items like meat, chicken & fish when they're on sale and then keep them in my freezer.


----------



## RookieRetiree

The only one I haven't been in to yet is the Indian one....but I'm looking to get some harissa so that I know what it's supposed to taste like before I try to make my own. So, I'll be heading into that store sometime soon.



Gweniepooh said:


> I wish we did have a butcher shop. Many years ago there was one but when a loop around the city was constructed it forced it out....big loss in my opinion even if it was small. The meat there was wonderful. We do have a few ethnic grocers but not many and mostly are Asian variety. I am envious of that in your area.


----------



## kehinkle

Hello, Hope everyone has had a good start to the holiday weekend. Sam, the recipes should good. You do a great job each week. Sorry to hear about the paper mix up for your mess. Hope they get it sorted out soon. 

Welcome, Barb. Feel free to stop by any time. 

Shirley, another nice sweater. Did finish my socks but the cuff of one is tight so may have to frog a bit and redo. Also have my fifth square almost done. Started another pair of socks but had to frog the second one as I didn't like how the colors were falling. Hoping I have it close enough now to match the first one. Just 2x2 th ribbing for 1 1/2 ", then see st for the rest. Haven't decided what heel or toe to do. This one is top down. 

Bulldog, you and your DH in my thoughts. Hope it doesn't take too long for him to get a diagnosis. 

Carol, I was in Des Plaines and got a load out near Racine. One day i hope to take you up on your offer. 

No load today so i moved over to Georgetown for the weekend. Sure enough, not here 10 minutes and they call. Load picks up Monday and delivers to Gastonia, NC. So I have the weekend free to do some yarn hopping. It picks in My Vernon, KY, south of Lexington. 

I am doing this on my phone and it is driving me :---(. Used up too much of my data plan for my tablet this month already. 

Take care, 

Kathy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Guess my previous post sounded like we had only the one defunct grocery and the one that ran it out. Also have WalMart (don't like much of their fresh stuff and all meat/poultry is laced with salt water), Dillon's (one east side, one west side) and an Aldi's besides the HyVee. We also have a good farmers' mkt but only a few months a year and a heal;th food store and an Asian mkt or two. I used to have a huge garden and can hundreds of jars of food-- don't have family now so don't do much, just small garden with tomatoes, Asian cucs, a couple other things that I share with a few friends.

Hope all of you have a fun Easter and find lots of eggs!


----------



## gagesmom

Just finished reading last weeks and have now caught up here.

I had plans with my friend and her girls to come and visit me today. I phoned her last night and cancelled. I have slept off and on all day and am ready for bed. Have been in my jammies as I knew I wasn't going out anywhere. 

Gage asked me if we could make cupcakes, so we did. We decided that there are some people here in the building that we have taken a shine to so we decided to take a cupcake to them. Most of them are elderly and we thought it would be nice to surprise them. So we knocked on their doors and said Happy Easter weekend and handed them a cupcake.

Gage was tickled pink about this and said Mom did you see them smile. I love my boy. <3

I am off to bed and I hope I feel better tomorrow. Have the weekend off so I hope I don't feel horrible all weekend.


----------



## purl2diva

Kehinke said:


> Carol, I was in Des Plaines and got a load out near Racine. One day i hope to take you up on your offer.
> 
> Kathy,
> 
> If you are ever in or near Racine again, let me know. I would love to meet you.
> 
> WI Joy


----------



## KatyNora

gagesmom said:


> Gage asked me if we could make cupcakes, so we did. We decided that there are some people here in the building that we have taken a shine to so we decided to take a cupcake to them. Most of them are elderly and we thought it would be nice to surprise them. So we knocked on their doors and said Happy Easter weekend and handed them a cupcake.
> 
> Gage was tickled pink about this and said Mom did you see them smile. I love my boy. <3


Your Gage has such a good heart! He's going to be the favorite of the whole building - if he isn't already. Happy Easter!


----------



## sassafras123

Shirley, sweater so pretty. Love the colors and different stitches.
Barbtobias, welcome, stop by often.
Sam, hope you feel better soon, you are very precious to us.


----------



## iamsam

great sweater Shirley - really like the colors you used - great stitch work - if you keep up you won't have any yarn to move but you will have a full box of sweaters. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Am I first??? WOW!
> 
> It is snowing heavily here and I am thoroughly sick of it. The family is taking us out for Chinese Food tonight to celebrate our 59th anniversary which is on the21st. Both the girls are working so this was the best night for our get together. They are really good to us.
> 
> I have been taking it easy and my shoulder flare up seems to have died down-- the specialist said that most of the pain was from the Arthritis
> which surprised me. I think I am going to be able to avoid the next cortisone shot if it stays like this. I don't want to take them unless I really need them. I am due for one on May 1st so keep your fingers crossed that what I am doing to help the situation will continue working.
> 
> I have cut down my typing by half at least and only knit straight - no twists and very little crochet. Pat helps me a lot (seat belt, reaching for dishes, lifting anything heavy -- I lie down for at least half an hour each afternoon flat with no pillow and arms down beside me. I also use Voltaren -- and when it starts to hurt a tylenol arthritis. I have been able to avoid using the codeine for a full week, and didn't take that many prior to that -- Doctor said to take one if I need it so I do.
> 
> I am actually doing quite well, sleeping better with less pain and generally the only problem I have is with the neverending winter weather.
> 
> The recipes look great Sam!
> 
> We have large grocery stores, including a Superstore which is huge and sells groceries without any bells and whistles- you pack your own groceries-- their stores have lots of other items too. We are not too close to one so we go there rarely. Their - Meat etc. is quite good but like Costco is sold in larger quantities. We are not heavy eaters - and our diet is fairly simple - no salt lots of fish, no processed foods usually - although once in a long while I buy some bacon - never sausages etc. Pat is on a fairly strict salt free diet and is also on warfarin so we eat quite simply.
> 
> I buy at our local Coop (calgary Coop) and we get a rebate back each year. We have Safeway which is a large company, Sobeys which is Canadian Owned - our Coop (where I usually buy - and just recently Walmart opened "big stores; and sells groceries. I am not a huge fan of Walmart and we have not got one of the big stores close to us. We buy our none food groceries at Canadian Tire (paper towels, tp, kleenex - window cleaner for cars, Anti freeze for our cars in the winter.
> 
> We have a Michaels, and I used to buy some yarns at Zellers which at one time was a Canadian company but was sold to the Hudson's Bay and sold to an American company- Walmart has a small amount of yarn and the only other place close to me is our local yarn shop. I usually to to a yarn shop when we travel to Banff- the Shop is in Canmore and has wonderful fabrics for quilting and a fairly good yarn supply.
> 
> We use the Pharmacy in Coop and their service is excellent.
> 
> There are other drug stores that are quite popular here, London Drugs and Shopper's drug mart
> 
> ===================
> 
> I have knit 4 sweaters this past month and have a pullover on the needles-- just finished the neck and starting the sleeves. It is
> definitely one of a kind -- Not sure about it but Pat really likes it. I am
> managing to reduce my stash by a lot.
> 
> Here is the work in progress. It will be straight down, no bottom cuff, or ribbing. I will do either seed stitch or garter stitch for 2 inches at the bottom. I think I might like it but it certainly is a variety of 'stitches' and five colors - grey and brown and cream and variegated yarn of all the colors -- actually quite pretty.
> 
> It is quite loose and I think it will be good even in BC when the evenings are chilly. I am usually cold so I like a warm sweater.
> 
> Well, I had better go and get ready for dinner. Kelly is picking us up - I am glad as the roads are starting to get slippery. it has snowed all day. I wonder if spring will ever arrive.
> 
> 3 robins in our yard - don't know where their nest is and our hawks are nesting in a fir tree - the same pair come back every year. Always the first of April. I do feel sorry for them in this weather.
> 
> We hope it will clear up so we can go to Banff for a couple of days for our Anniversary but it isn't looking hopeful.
> 
> Talk to you all later. Thanks again for the food recipes Sam. I am going to make those waffles and a couple of others from today.
> 
> Shirley


----------



## pammie1234

Not a great day today. I didn't get the house finished. I got a lot organized, but ran out of time for getting it all cleaned. So, we changed our plans. Now we are going out to dinner. That really works out ok since my sis was only making a day trip for her GS's 3rd birthday. The party is in the morning and then we will go to my nephew's and visit. Then we will meet the other nephew and go eat. Then home to bed. I'm disappointed that we couldn't have dinner here, but I'll keep working so I'll be ready when they come.


----------



## iamsam

how lovely of you to join us barb - we do love having new people stopping by for a cuppa and joining in on the conversation - we will be here all week so do plan on joining us as often as you have time - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



barbtobias2012 said:


> Sam, the recipes sound wonderful, and we will probably try some of them this week. My husband and I enjoy going through recipes and making menus for about seven days each week before we shop. We usually end up trying several new dishes each week and recording the ones we really like in the computer so we can make those again.
> 
> We live in a small town in Arkansas (5500 people more or less) and do the major part of grocery shopping at the local Walmart. However, we do have an independent grocery that carries a lot of things Walmart does not. We have a farmers' market in the summer--limited selection, but what is there is very fresh. Also have a local butcher/farmer who raises his own grass-fed beef, slaughters and butchers. Very high prices, but good quality.
> 
> Bread is not a problem, as I bake every week. We raise a small garden; again limited selection, but very fresh.
> 
> And recently we found an Asian market only about 30 miles away. So there are fewer items that have to be added to the "city shopping" list.


----------



## iamsam

bonnie - will you please explain "bunny hug style?" --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent this morning making a coat for my GS, bunnyhug style with a polar fleece lining, should be good for a play coat. I have one started for GD but don't have a zipper on hand for it so will have to wait until I get to Lloydminster.


----------



## iamsam

think of you often betty - it brings a visual of your smiling face to mind and makes me smile.

I hope you soon have some positive answers for your husband - it is not fun being in the dark where health is concerned. sending healing energy to both of you.

I sometimes think there really is a little man inside my computer that every once in a while steal a password or jams things up just for the fun of it. I wish he would stop.

have a great easter - hope it will be with family and friends. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> WOW, Sam wonderful recipes. Can't believe I am the first one posting, but I too am having computer problems.
> Yahoo has locked my email for 12 hours because they won't take my password, which I have written down. This is happening all the time. So frustrating.
> I don't know where the week has gone either and all I have done is sleep long hours and do some machine sewing. I intend to get my last square done this week and get it off to Joy.
> I want to wind the two hanks of sock yarn (100 gms per hank) for Allyson. She is tall and has big feet, so I hope I can make them as long (13-14") in the leg as she wants. I was doing the mock cable and I guess I am a wuss. I just didn't enjoy it and didn't like the way it looked on her lef. Now I am going to concentrated on a plain sock. Mindless knitting! This is my go to for waiting rooms.
> We go to the cardiologist Monday. Jim has had so many frequent spells this week it is scary. I am sure he will want to run tests, so don't think we will know anything until he does.
> Afraid I didn't finish last week as I have just pretty much slept and read my mystery with this ole sinus thing. Everyone is written in my little book who is in need of prayer. You too, Sam. I am so sorry about Puff Kitty and I know you are in a valley right now. I want you to know how very loved you are. You have really taken this forum and made it a soft place to land for all of us. We are family here and, as proven in the past, have powerful prayer warriors who truly care for each other. Do we have a new baby yet? Sure have been holding Cathy and her DD close in my heart. Will get off here and try to catch up. I Love You all to The Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Just finished reading last weeks and have now caught up here.
> 
> I had plans with my friend and her girls to come and visit me today. I phoned her last night and cancelled. I have slept off and on all day and am ready for bed. Have been in my jammies as I knew I wasn't going out anywhere.
> 
> Gage asked me if we could make cupcakes, so we did. We decided that there are some people here in the building that we have taken a shine to so we decided to take a cupcake to them. Most of them are elderly and we thought it would be nice to surprise them. So we knocked on their doors and said Happy Easter weekend and handed them a cupcake.
> 
> Gage was tickled pink about this and said Mom did you see them smile. I love my boy. <3
> 
> I am off to bed and I hope I feel better tomorrow. Have the weekend off so I hope I don't feel horrible all weekend.


Cute cup cakes, rest well and feel better,


----------



## pammie1234

I wish I had one of those cute cupcakes!


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> bonnie - will you please explain "bunny hug style?" --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent this morning making a coat for my GS, bunnyhug style with a polar fleece lining, should be good for a play coat. I have one started for GD but don't have a zipper on hand for it so will have to wait until I get to Lloydminster.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I forget that is a Saskatchewan term. A bunny hug is a hooded, zipper front sweatshirt, it's been called a bunnyhug here since they came out. In the 70's
Click to expand...


----------



## iamsam

gotcha --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry, I forget that is a Saskatchewan term. A bunny hug is a hooded, zipper front sweatshirt, it's been called a bunnyhug here since they came out. In the 70's


----------



## Bonnie7591

BarbTobias, welcome to the KTP. I had to smile at your definition of a small town, you've obviously not been to Saskatchewan, 5500 people is not considered small here.

Melody & Gage, so nice of you to make cupcakes for the neighbors.

Out for supper tnight, good thing we only lie 5 miles from town, the road was very slushy, about 8 inches deep. Still have a snowfall warning for tonight but hopefully that misses us.
Julie, please don't let Lupe get you so upset that it affects your health, she must be quite the battle-ax to be so miserable to you.
Glad you & Shirley gotto have a good visit via phone.

Have any of you been watching the news about the craziness inNew Mexico. A rancher is fighting with the government over non payment of grazing funds for pasture on government land. He apparently owes over a million dollars for 20 yrs. The whole thing seems nuts, here we have Community Pastures, you pay by the day to take your cows & you sure wouldn't gt to bring the cows next season if the previous wasn't paid. Seems like some of the crazy anti government groups are using it as a place to fight, the. Whole thing seems strange.
Well, time for bed,


----------



## pammie1234

It is after 1:30 so I am off to bed. I won't be around much tomorrow, but I will try to check in when I get home. Good night hugs and sweet dreams.


----------



## TNS

KatyNora said:


> Your Gage has such a good heart! He's going to be the favorite of the whole building - if he isn't already. Happy Easter!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Happy Easter everyone!
Sam, what a great idea to ask about our different grocery stores, certainly makes us better informed about our daily lives worldwide. Sorry you've had more problems losing your recipe collections after carefully compiling them yet again. As for the trials and tribulations of life in general, don't let them grind you down. You know we all care about you and want you to be happy and feel well.
Valerie, so good to see you posting last week. Have a really happy Easter with family. Sorry about the post-op infection and hope your Chemo goes well.
Welcome BarbTobias from the British Channel Islands. Good to hear about your part of the US. 
Another lovely sweater underway, Shirley. I can recognise your work by the way you use colour and pattern, yet every one is unique. 
Time for me to get up now as I'm having a very lazy morning and am still in bed!!! Nearly 9 am! Apologies to all I haven't mentioned, but wishing you all a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Angelyaya5

Gage asked me if we could make cupcakes, so we did. We decided that there are some people here in the building that we have taken a shine to so we decided to take a cupcake to them. Most of them are elderly and we thought it would be nice to surprise them. So we knocked on their doors and said Happy Easter weekend and handed them a cupcake.

Gage was tickled pink about this and said Mom did you see them smile. I love my boy. <3

What a sweet thing to do, and what a good Mommy.You are teaching him well!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. The birds are singing and the lilacs are nearly out.

Melody, well done to Gage on wanting to give cup cakes to neighbours, so sweet and the cakes look lovely.

I have found all your talk about where you can shop very interesting. As I live in a country town I can walk to the shops and we do have a lot of shops here in Camberley, everything from supermarkets to high fashion department stores. But within a mile of my house is open countryside. I can also walk to the station and be in London or the at the coast in just over an hour.

Hope everyone of you that celebrate have a happy Easter or Passover.

Saturday photos from my DDs house.....


----------



## PurpleFi

Barb, welcome from Surrey in the UK.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog...Hope they can find out what is happening with DH. Scary for both of you. Please keep us posted and will pray for him. As for the email. I seem to be frozen out of my Yahoo again too. I'm not even going to bother to try and get in again. Just using Hotmail now. Last night I couldn't get into it.:x 

Gagesmom...So sorry you aren't feeling well. Hope you were able to get some good sleep and start to heal. How sweet of Gage to help take the cupcakes and to enjoy the smiles on your neighbor's faces. Priceless. Gotta love him.

Got an email from a dear childhood friend in Canada asking me for some help and a favour. Even spelled favor the Canadian way. Answered her asking what and it was returned by the Mailer Daemon. I guess she is without email now too as someone must have hijacked her email again. This is not the first time. I mentioned this at the end of the last TP, but just want to make sure and warn all of you that if you get a request asking for help from any email friends, please don't send it without confirming by phone call. It is probably not from them. My sister had this happen to her boss who is a chiropractor and it sent out emails to all his customers saying he was in some foreign country and stuck and needed money to get back. LOL Thank goodness people called the office to see if he was ok as he was right there in the little town in Ohio. BEWARE and know that I will never ask anybody for money so if it hijacked my email...I don't do much email because I deleted all contacts. Had just started adding some back in but now have deleted everyone again. :roll: 

Pammie...I'm in the same position with my house as you've probably already read. Guess I need some company to get me really moving on it, but it takes time to sort for sure. These are the types of things others can't do for us as they don't know what is needed to be kept and what can be tossed.

Kehinkle...Posting from the phone is difficult for sure with the small keys. Glad to know you are out there visiting the LYS of the various areas where you travel. Must be so much fun.

Designer...Wow, 4 sweaters and each one beautiful. Way to go. My thumbs are getting a good rest and thanking me for it. Hope your shoulder just keeps getting better. Hate to see you in pain like that. Unbelievable the weather you & Bonnie are having!! Hope you get that anniversary dinner in soon.

Sassafrass...Have a great day today. I'm hoping to try out that pose later today, or maybe after my coffee. Meeting my friend Chris for an early lunch at 11am.

Sam...Hope you can get things straightened out with the medications.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. The birds are singing and the lilacs are nearly out. Guess it is almost noon for you?
> 
> Melody, well done to Gage on wanting to give cup cakes to neighbours, so sweet and the cakes look lovely.
> 
> I have found all your talk about where you can shop very interesting. As I live in a country town I can walk to the shops and we do have a lot of shops here in Camberley, everything from supermarkets to high fashion department stores. But within a mile of my house is open countryside. I can also walk to the station and be in London or the at the coast in just over an hour.
> 
> Hope everyone of you that celebrate have a happy Easter or Passover.
> 
> Saturday photos from my DDs house.....


Good morning to you too from upstate NY. Your town sounds so lovely and being able to walk to everything is wonderful. One gets so much more exercise in a place like that.

Your DD's yard looks so inviting and horses in the adjoining yard. How lovely. Does she live in the same town as you?


----------



## ChrisEl

I live in a suburban area where we have mostly large chain stores. The large grocery store closest to me has just been remodeled and it looks nice.BUT.they are clearly trying to promote self-checkout. They have cut way back on the number of cashiers and are always encouraging you to go to the self-check stations. I dont mind doing that for a small order but find it cumbersome for big orders. Plus there is often a glitch. A couple of weeks ago when purchasing a bottle of wine, I was carded by the self-check machine and the attendant had to come to verify that I was old enough to buy alcohol. First time thats happened in a long time. My big objection to self-checkout is that it costs jobs. I think I will drive just a little further to shop at two other stores which have more cashiers (one also has self-checkout stations, one doesnt).


----------



## ChrisEl

Gage's cupcakes are lovely and what a nice thing to do. You brightened the neighbors' holiday and made a wonderful memory for him.


----------



## KateB

Morning all! It's another beautiful day here which is fine in our town if you don't want to go anywhere, because the tourists have descended on us and you can't move for traffic! Took DH 30 minutes to come home from the Golf Club yesterday and that's normally a 5 minute journey! I've been out earlier to the supermarket and that's me in for the day now.
I had a lovely few days away with the girls and the highlight of our trip was our day at Beamish Outdoor Museum, it was a wonderful place. There's a reconstructed 1900's Pit Village, Colliery and Town, and a 1940's Farm with old buses, trams and a horse and cart to take you around. We spent a whole day there and fortunately the weather was kind to us. We enjoyed Harrogate too, although we were very disappointed in the famous Betty's Tearooms...very overpriced and their cakes were nothing to write home about.
I hope everyone has a happy, healthy and peaceful Easter.


----------



## ChrisEl

KateB said:


> I had a lovely few days away with the girls and the highlight of our trip was our day at Beamish Outdoor Museum, it was a wonderful place. There's a reconstructed 1900's Pit Village, Colliery and Town, and a 1940's Farm with old buses, trams and a horse and cart to take you around. We spent a whole day there and fortunately the weather was kind to us. We enjoyed Harrogate too, although we were very disappointed in the famous Betty's Tearooms...very overpriced and their cakes were nothing to write home about.
> I hope everyone has a happy, healthy and peaceful Easter.


Enjoyed the account of your holiday! Nice to share it with friends.


----------



## ChrisEl

Thinking about grocery stores reminded me of the chain, mostly in the southern states of the U.S., I think, called Piggly Wiggly. lve always loved the name. There is a very funny series of mysteries called the Southern Sisters mysteries by the late Anne George (the title of the first one is Murder on a Girls Night Out). The main character often visits the Piggly Wiggly for takeout chicken barbecue and coleslaw. Whenever I read one of these books I always wish I could do the same.


----------



## RookieRetiree

From what I understand, there have been numerous warnings, etc. over the past 20 years, but with no follow up, but the government has now made it the time to take a stand with threatening shooting cattle and putting this guy in jail....That meat should go to those who are hungry and it should be cheap as the government already owns them....no money spent by farmer to raise them so he'd be owed nothing. Now if they could find a butcher (middleman) who would doo it for next to nothing; there'd be at least some solution to one of America's two embarrassing situations: Ineffective government & Hunger.



Bonnie7591 said:


> BarbTobias, welcome to the KTP. I had to smile at your definition of a small town, you've obviously not been to Saskatchewan, 5500 people is not considered small here.
> 
> Melody & Gage, so nice of you to make cupcakes for the neighbors.
> 
> Out for supper tnight, good thing we only lie 5 miles from town, the road was very slushy, about 8 inches deep. Still have a snowfall warning for tonight but hopefully that misses us.
> Julie, please don't let Lupe get you so upset that it affects your health, she must be quite the battle-ax to be so miserable to you.
> Glad you & Shirley gotto have a good visit via phone.
> 
> Have any of you been watching the news about the craziness inNew Mexico. A rancher is fighting with the government over non payment of grazing funds for pasture on government land. He apparently owes over a million dollars for 20 yrs. The whole thing seems nuts, here we have Community Pastures, you pay by the day to take your cows & you sure wouldn't gt to bring the cows next season if the previous wasn't paid. Seems like some of the crazy anti government groups are using it as a place to fight, the. Whole thing seems strange.
> Well, time for bed,


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, just jumping in here for a minute. I am so far behind, I havent read a thing! My update is that DD and Serena have been moved together to the childrens ward to be together. YAY. So the drip is out and she is tolerating her feeds perfectly now. So all is good. They still want her in hospital for a couple more days which is why they have put them together. They needed the beds in maternity and its better anyway as they are now in their own room together which will give DD a chance finally to be able to be with her baby all the time on her own, but with nurses right there also. They will keep them there till Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## sugarsugar

And DD has said I can post one of her....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love all your photos - does indeed look like everyone had a grand old time. So sorry that you were disappointed in the tea place. I've been lucky that the food has been delicious whenever I've been to one -- you're right, they sure can be pricey for what you get---but it's worth a treat once in a while -- in my case once about every 10 years; time for another one; maybe, I'll do one here for mini-KAP....might have to if I don't have my range by then. Of the three that I've narrowed it down to, only one is in stock and the other two would take 7-10 days to come in. At least the cooktop still works and I can make up min-sandwiches and get the sweets from our great bakery. Now, where to find clotted cream and a harp player?



KateB said:


> Morning all! It's another beautiful day here which is fine in our town if you don't want to go anywhere, because the tourists have descended on us and you can't move for traffic! Took DH 30 minutes to come home from the Golf Club yesterday and that's normally a 5 minute journey! I've been out earlier to the supermarket and that's me in for the day now.
> I had a lovely few days away with the girls and the highlight of our trip was our day at Beamish Outdoor Museum, it was a wonderful place. There's a reconstructed 1900's Pit Village, Colliery and Town, and a 1940's Farm with old buses, trams and a horse and cart to take you around. We spent a whole day there and fortunately the weather was kind to us. We enjoyed Harrogate too, although we were very disappointed in the famous Betty's Tearooms...very overpriced and their cakes were nothing to write home about.
> I hope everyone has a happy, healthy and peaceful Easter.


----------



## jheiens

The longer stay for the younger ladies will give you a chance for some more rest, too? It has been nearly as trying for you as it has for DD, I should think.

We are all so thankful that those terrible weeks are now behind you all. Hopefully the future will be calmer for all and the child's father will step up to his responsibilities now.

Take care and enjoy your new role in life.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

ChrisEl said:


> Thinking about grocery stores reminded me of the chain, mostly in the southern states of the U.S., I think, called Piggly Wiggly. lve always loved the name. There is a very funny series of mysteries called the Southern Sisters mysteries by the late Anne George (the title of the first one is Murder on a Girls Night Out). The main character often visits the Piggly Wiggly for takeout chicken barbecue and coleslaw. Whenever I read one of these books I always wish I could do the same.


Oh, I just loved those books, was so sorry when author passed-- books always had a good mystery, believable characters, lots of laughs. I'm currently hooked on a series by J. D. Robb (Nora Roberts). Set in the future, good play of cop relationships, subtle humor, great characters. Roberts is a major romance writer and I would never have tried her books but Senior Center had a sale with a grocery bag of books for $1. Ah, now, couldn't pass that up! Have since bought more at secondhand book shop, on line, etc. I just jump over the mushy parts.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

In my book the rancher and his friends are all crazy and just looking for a fight. No one is going to win in this one. He has been in court, lost every time, but he just moves his cattle in. Really does remind me of the early years of this country and the "lawless" West.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Serena looks fantastic - and the fact that they can stay in the hospital together is awesome. Here, they'd send the Mom home and leave the baby in the nursery. Hope Mom and baby continue to do well. Such joy...

We spent yesterday with DGS and we colored the Easter eggs and made cut out cookies. He and DGD#1 will decorate the cookies tomorrow morning. DGS wanted to be the one hiding the eggs for DGD...but when I said that he couldn't be the one looking for them...he pondered a moment and then said - that will be fine -- DGD #1 will share with me.

I bought aprons on clearance after Christmas (one princess and one Nutcracker) that they'll wear when working with the colored frosting -- it's supposed to be a great day and I'm looking forward to it.

I had to use DD's oven (I asked and she agreed) to bake the cookies, but she was in a really pissy mood when she got home -- don't know why, everything was cleaned up by then and we left some naked cookies there for them to enjoy. Maybe she just had a bad day at work; but I was glad to be out of there.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just jumping in here for a minute. I am so far behind, I havent read a thing! My update is that DD and Serena have been moved together to the childrens ward to be together. YAY. So the drip is out and she is tolerating her feeds perfectly now. So all is good. They still want her in hospital for a couple more days which is why they have put them together. They needed the beds in maternity and its better anyway as they are now in their own room together which will give DD a chance finally to be able to be with her baby all the time on her own, but with nurses right there also. They will keep them there till Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Both look radiant!!



sugarsugar said:


> And DD has said I can post one of her....


----------



## RookieRetiree

We have Piggly Wiggly stores in the Midwest. There's one not far from us on the way to DBIL's in Crystal Lake, IL. We also had one about 30 miles from where I grew up in Iowa. I'm always amazed at the number of different chain stores --- Springfield, IL has Schnucks, Madison, WI has Copps, and FL has Food Lion. But, they all seem to have national store brands like Safeway, Centrella or Roundy's.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> And DD has said I can post one of her....


I had forgotten how young nineteen is! Lovely to see the two of them together- and so glad the bonding is beginning!


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a slightly cloudy Surrey. The birds are singing and the lilacs are nearly out.
> 
> Melody, well done to Gage on wanting to give cup cakes to neighbours, so sweet and the cakes look lovely.
> 
> I have found all your talk about where you can shop very interesting. As I live in a country town I can walk to the shops and we do have a lot of shops here in Camberley, everything from supermarkets to high fashion department stores. But within a mile of my house is open countryside. I can also walk to the station and be in London or the at the coast in just over an hour.
> 
> Hope everyone of you that celebrate have a happy Easter or Passover.
> 
> Saturday photos from my DDs house.....


Lovely, photos, handsome lad. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Just one more....... LOL I just had a quick look at my FB and DD best friend had posted this one....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Another big congrats to DD and baby; both just beautiful! So glad they are keeping them awhile and together.



sugarsugar said:


> And DD has said I can post one of her....


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> I had forgotten how young nineteen is! Lovely to see the two of them together- and so glad the bonding is beginning!


Ditto :-D


----------



## Patches39

sugarsugar said:


> Just one more....... LOL I just had a quick look at my FB and DD best friend had posted this one....


WOW, what a blessing :-D


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam..grocery stores are not my favorite places but I do endure going through them a couple of times a month. I am one of those women that has a cook for a husband...my husband loves to cook, the kitchen is his kingdom/ domain and so every meal or almost every meal he is in charge of it. Since I live in Orange County, California we are "blessed" with all the supermarket chains you can think of plus some upscale chains such as Whole Foods, Gelsons etc., but we also have one independent small supermarket, the kind that are almost extinct called the The Ranch Market and they have everything in the small size such as small size cereal boxes which are enough for my DH and me. I can buy just two chicken thighs or even 1/2 lb ground beef. We also have a fish restaurant with a fresh fish counter so my husband buys fresh fish which we consume about 2 or 3 days a week and the rest of the week we have chicken or whatever along with steamed vegis. Red meat is something that we will consume maybe twice a month and we make tacos out of every leftover you can think of. I have friends that go to Costco for their meat and poultry but frankly, the packages are huge and then there are always other "distractions" which cause you to end up with a bigger bill than you anticipated, this is the one place I will buy paper and cleaning products but steer away from other large items. Have a Happy Easter if you are one who celebrates this day.


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just jumping in here for a minute. I am so far behind, I havent read a thing! My update is that DD and Serena have been moved together to the childrens ward to be together. YAY. So the drip is out and she is tolerating her feeds perfectly now. So all is good. They still want her in hospital for a couple more days which is why they have put them together. They needed the beds in maternity and its better anyway as they are now in their own room together which will give DD a chance finally to be able to be with her baby all the time on her own, but with nurses right there also. They will keep them there till Monday or Tuesday.


She is just gorgeous! Glad that they've put them together and are keeping them for a few days - gives you a chance for a rest too. Has the dad been in evidence at all?


----------



## gagesmom

Going on 10am Saturday morning and just checking in.
Have to go back and catch up.


----------



## pacer

ChrisEl said:


> Thinking about grocery stores reminded me of the chain, mostly in the southern states of the U.S., I think, called Piggly Wiggly. lve always loved the name. There is a very funny series of mysteries called the Southern Sisters mysteries by the late Anne George (the title of the first one is Murder on a Girls Night Out). The main character often visits the Piggly Wiggly for takeout chicken barbecue and coleslaw. Whenever I read one of these books I always wish I could do the same.


I use to shop at Piggly Wiggly when I lived in the Nebraska/Kansas area. I also shopped at HyVee when in Nebraska. I too love the name Piggly Wiggly. Thanks for bringing back good memories.


----------



## sassafras123

Sugar, thank you for pix. Serena Rose is gorgeous.


----------



## gagesmom

Sugar so happy to see the little ladies. So happy to hear that they are together and getting to know each other.

Post all the pictures you want she is a little darling.


----------



## pacer

sugarsugar said:


> Just one more....... LOL I just had a quick look at my FB and DD best friend had posted this one....


This one is precious as well as the others. Your daughter looks so young, glad that the two are able to bond at the hospital. I appreciated all the help that the nurses gave me in the care of my first son. So glad that she will have that help as well.


----------



## pacer

Gage is so wonderful in sharing his cupcakes with the new neighbors. It is good for him to have positive relationships with the neighbors as they will watch out for his well being as well.

Rookie....Let me know if I need to bring anything especially if the stove is not replaced by the time we come to visit.

Daralene...So hope that the pain subsides. I vote for the chair that goes up the stairs for you. I have seen them before and they are nice and so helpful to those who truly need them. 

I am almost done with my second square. Good to have some time off from work.


----------



## gagesmom

I honestly never thought of that. 


pacer said:


> Gage is so wonderful in sharing his cupcakes with the new neighbors. It is good for him to have positive relationships with the neighbors as they will watch out for his well being as well.
> 
> Rookie....Let me know if I need to bring anything especially if the stove is not replaced by the time we come to visit.
> 
> Daralene...So hope that the pain subsides. I vote for the chair that goes up the stairs for you. I have seen them before and they are nice and so helpful to those who truly need them.
> 
> I am almost done with my second square. Good to have some time off from work.


----------



## Spider

Marking my spot my friends.


----------



## Cashmeregma

ChrisEl said:


> I live in a suburban area where we have mostly large chain stores. The large grocery store closest to me has just been remodeled and it looks nice.BUT.they are clearly trying to promote self-checkout. They have cut way back on the number of cashiers and are always encouraging you to go to the self-check stations. I dont mind doing that for a small order but find it cumbersome for big orders. Plus there is often a glitch. A couple of weeks ago when purchasing a bottle of wine, I was carded by the self-check machine and the attendant had to come to verify that I was old enough to buy alcohol. First time thats happened in a long time. My big objection to self-checkout is that it costs jobs. I think I will drive just a little further to shop at two other stores which have more cashiers (one also has self-checkout stations, one doesnt).


I always use the cashiers for that very reason. To keep her job and I will be vocal about it if they ask me to use self check-out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> And DD has said I can post one of her....


Daughter and granddaughter are both beautiful Lovely photo!!!! How nice that they can finally bond.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kate love the photos of your trip. Tea Cafe was pretty, shame it wasn't as good as expected. Lovely trip and fun with the girls. Here's to many more get togethers. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sugar, lovely photos of your beautiful. New GD, your daughter looks like a very tired little girl. I hope things will go well now, after such a terrible pregnancy, she deserves a good baby.

In Lloydminster, Walmart & Sobeys both have self checkouts but I don't use them, I also agree people need jobs & the big stores don't need more profits for their pockets. We have Safeway, Superstore, Sobeys & Coop for grocery stores in Lloyd but the local store is a family owned one. The next town, 27 miles from me has a really nice COOP that I shop in if I go there.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 18 April 14
> 
> I have no idea where this week has gone  and what I have done with it  I know I spent a lot of it in bed sleeping  some of it having breakfast with heidi  some of it here but not as much as usual  I just changed the calendar from march to april a little bit ago --- however on the bright side I did get a shower this morning and I got dressed. Guess that is a step in the right direction.
> 
> In looking at some recipes today it suddenly dawned on me I have no idea what you have available to you in your grocery stores nor am I aware of the cost of your groceries. I assume along with the usofa that grocery prices are not cheap. Gone are the days of a bag of groceries for two bucks. If I was buying groceries for a family I think the hardest thing to put on the table would be meat  sans the vegetarians  have you checked the price if neat lately. I dont see how families do it  no wonder hunger is the biggest worry all over the world  I wonder how many people go to bed hungary every night. I think it is a disgrace  no one should go to bed hungary. I leave this topic for another time.
> 
> I can eat anything - I have no restrictions in my diet  but I am beginning to think I am in the minority. Many of you for one reason or another have restrictions in your diet. In my search for recipes I am trying to take all of this into consideration  no mean feat  but I am sure I fall short here and there. So please dont hesitate in asking for recipes of a certain kind  I do get a kick out of finding recipes whether I am going to fix them or not.
> 
> I do wish I could visit some of your groceries. I remember dave talking about his different neighborhood grocers  one for meat  a green grocer  bread  I thought it would be very neat to be able to have a neighbor butcher or fresh baked bread done in the neighborhood.
> 
> Most of the groceries here in America are huge  chains for the most part  I remember when safeway opened a new grocery on capitol hill in seattle I took one look at the aisles and thought I would never make it down one of them. They seemed to go on forever. And for the most part that is what our groceries look like.
> 
> I would really like you to describe what it is like to go grocery shopping where you live  how big the store is  what your food prices are like. What do you buy on a regular basis. How often do you serve meat. What do you substitute for meat  where do you get your protein? If you live alone like I do  how do you cook for one. My mother fixed herself three meals a day  sat down at the table to eat  never at out of the pan like I do at the work table or while I am online here. Lol not many of us have children at home now but that doesnt mean you still dont spend a mint at the grocery. I think it would just be interesting to make on of the topics we discuss this week be around grocery shopping and meal preparation.
> 
> To
> sam


~~~FINALLY made it through last week's TP and onto the next one!
We are having a shift in grocery stores in the Chicago area. Just recently Safeway closed all of the Dominick's they had bought around Chicago. A new chain is making it's way into the scene - Mariano's. I love the store. Just this past week a new Mariano's opened...a completely new building...VERY jazzy! And HUGE! Inside, an addition to the groceries they have....a smoothie bar, a wine bar, a sushi bar (all made in house!), a hot foods bar, a salad bar, a BBQ bar....and a place to sit and eat. You can also get sandwiches made.....Quite the setup! Service is really good, too. Very helpful people. We have been to this new one twice...Bob Mariano was there both times. I guess he has been there all week. Next Tuesday the Dominick's near us that closed (liked that store!) will be reopening as a Mariano's! Yeah!


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Just finished reading last weeks and have now caught up here.
> 
> I had plans with my friend and her girls to come and visit me today. I phoned her last night and cancelled. I have slept off and on all day and am ready for bed. Have been in my jammies as I knew I wasn't going out anywhere.
> 
> Gage asked me if we could make cupcakes, so we did. We decided that there are some people here in the building that we have taken a shine to so we decided to take a cupcake to them. Most of them are elderly and we thought it would be nice to surprise them. So we knocked on their doors and said Happy Easter weekend and handed them a cupcake.
> 
> Gage was tickled pink about this and said Mom did you see them smile. I love my boy. <3
> 
> I am off to bed and I hope I feel better tomorrow. Have the weekend off so I hope I don't feel horrible all weekend.


~~~We love your boy, too....AND his Momma! The cupcakes are a very nice idea. They look yummy. Have a peaceful weekend!
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

purl2diva said:


> Kehinke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, I was in Des Plaines and got a load out near Racine. One day i hope to take you up on your offer.
> 
> Kathy,
> 
> If you are ever in or near Racine again, let me know. I would love to meet you.
> 
> WI Joy
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~We go to Paddock Lake area on occasion....on Rte 50....straight west of Racine. do you ever get out toward Kenosha?....a huge shopping area is growing there..near I94.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Mariano's is great -- but dangerous to my pocketbook, things keep falling into my cart that are not on my list!! Love the gelato station! If I had unlimited funds, I'd eat every meal there!!



cmaliza said:


> ~~~FINALLY made it through last week's TP and onto the next one!
> We are having a shift in grocery stores in the Chicago area. Just recently Safeway closed all of the Dominick's they had bought around Chicago. A new chain is making it's way into the scene - Mariano's. I love the store. Just this past week a new Mariano's opened...a completely new building...VERY jazzy! And HUGE! Inside, an addition to the groceries they have....a smoothie bar, a wine bar, a sushi bar (all made in house!), a hot foods bar, a salad bar, a BBQ bar....and a place to sit and eat. You can also get sandwiches made.....Quite the setup! Service is really good, too. Very helpful people. We have been to this new one twice...Bob Mariano was there both times. I guess he has been there all week. Next Tuesday the Dominick's near us that closed (liked that store!) will be reopening as a Mariano's! Yeah!


----------



## cmaliza

ChrisEl said:


> I live in a suburban area where we have mostly large chain stores. The large grocery store closest to me has just been remodeled and it looks nice.BUT.they are clearly trying to promote self-checkout. They have cut way back on the number of cashiers and are always encouraging you to go to the self-check stations. I dont mind doing that for a small order but find it cumbersome for big orders. Plus there is often a glitch. A couple of weeks ago when purchasing a bottle of wine, I was carded by the self-check machine and the attendant had to come to verify that I was old enough to buy alcohol. First time thats happened in a long time. My big objection to self-checkout is that it costs jobs. I think I will drive just a little further to shop at two other stores which have more cashiers (one also has self-checkout stations, one doesnt).


~~~I agree with the self-check aisles....we always go to the cashiers. DH is really upset about the loss of jobs.

My favorite store to shop in is Trader Joe's. We have several in the area, so I have choices among those as well.
In the summer we use roadside farm stands as much as possible. CostCo is the go-to for staples. Meat? Depends....mostly Giant Eagle or Meijer's or Trader Joe's. Even with the chains...I find variations among them and have favorites. In Huron, OH there are no chain stores in town....2 small groceries, but Giant Eagle & Meijer's are not to far away. All of the fast-food franchises are out of town, too. All lined up along the border. I think there is some kind of ordinance about chain stores. Huron has made some odd choices over the years. It used to be a cute little town....they dug up the town and built a marina....but there are no stores any more. It has been a struggle for the town. I think it is mostly a bedroom community now. Sad.


----------



## jheiens

Kansas g-ma said:


> In my book the rancher and his friends are all crazy and just looking for a fight. No one is going to win in this one. He has been in court, lost every time, but he just moves his cattle in. Really does remind me of the early years of this country and the "lawless" West.


Those were my thoughts, too, Kansas g-ma. It's hard to call it --either he's got a gigantic ego or an agenda to push. The toss this at the feet of ''the government'' (read the current President) is indicative of a mind-set but it's not thinking seriously of the consequences.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Angora1 said:


> I always use the cashiers for that very reason. To keep her job and I will be vocal about it if they ask me to use self check-out.


The tellers are the reason I don't pay bills online or do my banking or obtain cash at an ATM. Our branch of the bank is less that half a mile from our house and they are now down to no more than two of them at a time behind the windows and one works the drive-up window. We used to have 5 there and both offices were in full use, also.

These folks need employment also. They have families and mortgages and other bills.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer

I love going to the butcher shop for my meat. It is close to work and it is a mom and pop shop. They are closed on Sundays and holidays to spend time with family and to go to church. We go to church with the family and they are wonderful people. My boys know if I buy meat somewhere else and the boys are quick to let me know that they are okay with not eating meat if I can't get it from the butchers. I like the farmer's market whenever I can get there. Other groceries are bought at Meijer's and Hardings both chain stores. I love the produce at Meijer's as well as their deli. I also like Gordon's for some of my foods and supplies. They are similar to Sam's but no annual fee to shop there. They are not as big as Sam's and don't have the same bulk foods, but enough to fit the needs of my household. There is a health food store in the next town over from us. We are getting an Aldi's very close to home.


----------



## pacer

I agree with using cashiers and tellers. I appreciate a person to help me as I work enough already.


----------



## purl2diva

At home (WI), I am within walking distance of a Piggly Wiggly. It is kind of a no nonsense grocery store where we buy mostly staples. I get produce at Pick and Save which also has a salad and soup bar. I do shop at Farmers Markets when they are open.

Our city is about 80,000 but those are the two big chain stores. We have a Walmart in town and a Wegman's about 20 miles away. There is a Trader Joe's and a Whole Foods in Milwaukee about 30miles away. I do visit them occasionally.

Racine is noted for its Danish bakeries.the best!

In AZ we shop at Albertson's and Whole Foods. There are many more supermarket choices here.

I also avoid self check out options.


----------



## Designer1234

I Just posted this in error on Purple's workshop! sheesh! Shirley!

---
The Sun is shining - the temperatures are rising! the snow is melting! it is soooo nice to see the sun. We have five robins ( same ones each year ) and they are flying and working away on their nests. I hope the magpies leave them alone - as they have a real fight with them trying to rob the nests each year.

"Our" hawks are also here now -- they usually arrive within a week of the Robins -- I always wonder if any of them passed over any of you on their way north-- Nice to think that they might have. 

I slept 9 hours last night - no pain! yeah! . 

Purple's class is great-- Gwen has herself finished - now has to decorate herself -- and they are going to be so interesting. Also Lyn has her mini me completed ready to dress.

All Purple's classes are so much fun. (Why does that not surprise anyone?).

Thanks for the kind remarks about my pullover. I have the backs and fronts ready to join-- have put in the neck ribbing and started the first sleeve. I am enjoying this one a lot. Colors and stitches are working out fairly well. I am going to do grey sleeves in stocking stitch and leave most of the fancy stitches on the front.

I know I will get use out of it. Sam-- I have 'tub' with all my sweaters -- and will have to get another one. I am always chilly and do wear them in the evening - even in the summer on many days. My yarn stash is still way too big but I am working away at it. My friend loved her grey jacket -- wore it to Church this morning and said she really received lots of nice comments. She is really happy with it -- It fit her perfectly. When you knit like I do with no pattern and few measurements, it is always nice when they fit!!! 

I hate following patterns and do everything by measurement -- I also never know what I am doing until I get there. I started this last one planning to have three straight strips up the front with the cream one right up to the neck and the tan ones going to the top too - then decided to put in the cables, got so far and decided to put in the pattern across in different colors, then decided to do a 2x2 moss stitch for the yoke, and on and on.

Never know what I am going to end up with. It gives me pleasure to make things from scratch and no two are ever the same. Just me I guess. I admire those like Julie and Sorlenna with their wonderful patterns and lacy sections. Isn't it great that we are all so different?

We just went out for a drive-- snow is melting all over the place. 

Good thoughts to all who need them -- I apologize for not answering individually but it is paying off for me to cut back on the typing. Beautiful daughter and baby Sugar. Give her my best wishes.

Prayers for those who need them -- I have my list. Talk to you later on today. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Just one more....... LOL I just had a quick look at my FB and DD best friend had posted this one....


Looking so lovely!


----------



## 81brighteyes

ChrisEl said:


> Thinking about grocery stores reminded me of the chain, mostly in the southern states of the U.S., I think, called Piggly Wiggly. lve always loved the name. There is a very funny series of mysteries called the Southern Sisters mysteries by the late Anne George (the title of the first one is Murder on a Girls Night Out). The main character often visits the Piggly Wiggly for takeout chicken barbecue and coleslaw. Whenever I read one of these books I always wish I could do the same.


And if you saw the movie: "Driving Miss Daisy", she was going to a Piggly Wiggly store. We had one near here when we moved to TX, but it was gone shortly afterward.


----------



## 81brighteyes

Many thanks to PurpleFi in Surrey and KateB of Ayrshire for sharing photos of your gardens, places where you visit, etc. I really love seeing them. Although I cannot visit any of these lovely places, it does give me much joy to "see" glimpses of your part of the world. And thanks to others who show some of their surroundings as well as the lovely items you knit, crochet, etc. I never tire of seeing photos from our KPers.


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> Good morning to you too from upstate NY. Your town sounds so lovely and being able to walk to everything is wonderful. One gets so much more exercise in a place like that.
> 
> Your DD's yard looks so inviting and horses in the adjoining yard. How lovely. Does she live in the same town as you?


My DD lives in a village about 15 mins drive away.


----------



## 81brighteyes

nGot an email from a dear childhood friend in Canada asking me for some help and a favour. Even spelled favor the Canadian way. Answered her asking what and it was returned by the Mailer Daemon. I guess she is without email now too as someone must have hijacked her email again. This is not the first time. I mentioned this at the end of the last TP, but just want to make sure and warn all of you that if you get a request asking for help from any email friends, please don't send it without confirming by phone call. It is probably not from them. My sister had this happen to her boss who is a chiropractor and it sent out emails to all his customers saying he was in some foreign country and stuck and needed money to get back. LOL Thank goodness people called the office to see if he was ok as he was right there in the little town in Ohio. BEWARE and know that I will never ask anybody for money so if it hijacked my email...I don't do much email because I deleted all contacts. Had just started adding some back in but now have deleted everyone again. :roll: 

Thank you so much for the warning. I would never have guessed that it would be phony since the "thief" uses a legitimate name and email address. We have to be so careful anymore.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi Sam and everybody, I'm finally here. Thursday and Friday, Marla and I were busy running around the countryside, shopping and just causing general mayhem. 
David is home today, heads to Kansas City, Missouri tomorrow, so we are just chilling out. 
Sam, David is definitely more carnivore than omnivore, so we have meat with dinner every night, we have a small grocer about 3 blocks from us that has it's own butcher, they walk, the cow through the back, hang the sides of beef in the walk in cooler, and if you want a cut of meat that they haven't already gotten cut and prepackaged, like a brisket, they go into the walkin, and carve it off the side of beef and ask you how you want it trimmed. They have great quality meat at a great price. 
We get our chicken, local, free range, organic $4/lb at the Hometown Harvest, a co-op, we also get a few other things there. We get our cage free, Amish/Menonite raised eggs for $2.39/doz and organic milk at Natural Grocer in Cheyenne, I get 
David some protein bars that he takes in his lunch that have bison and cranberry, beef and chillies, and lamb and mint. I get my flour when they have it at our local natural food store on sale ,or at Sprouts when they have it on sale. Veggies. I get at the farmers market when possible, or at Sprouts, they have great produce at great prices, I can usually get out of there with about 3 bags for $35 dollars or so. I believe in coupons and sales.  And then of course, we also have any produce that we grow in our garden. I don't buy a lot of snacks, I make most of them as it's just cheaper and I control what is in them. And if they aren't in the house, they can't end up on my hips. 
Okay, I have a bunch of pages to catch up on so I'd better get a move on. 
Hugs and have a great day, hope all that are into Easter are having a good Easter Sunday. Julie, hope you have heard from Fale, but knowing Lupe, probably not. Hugs


----------



## KatyNora

ChrisEl said:


> I live in a suburban area where we have mostly large chain stores. The large grocery store closest to me has just been remodeled and it looks nice.BUT.they are clearly trying to promote self-checkout. They have cut way back on the number of cashiers and are always encouraging you to go to the self-check stations. I dont mind doing that for a small order but find it cumbersome for big orders. Plus there is often a glitch. A couple of weeks ago when purchasing a bottle of wine, I was carded by the self-check machine and the attendant had to come to verify that I was old enough to buy alcohol. First time thats happened in a long time. My big objection to self-checkout is that it costs jobs. I think I will drive just a little further to shop at two other stores which have more cashiers (one also has self-checkout stations, one doesnt).


I agree with you, Chris. The stores here all have a few self check stations, but I only use them if I'm picking up just one or two items in a hurry. A lot of my DD's college career was supported by her work as a checker, so I'm in favor of keeping those folks working.


----------



## kehinkle

purl2diva said:


> Kehinke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carol, I was in Des Plaines and got a load out near Racine. One day i hope to take you up on your offer.
> 
> Kathy,
> 
> If you are ever in or near Racine again, let me know. I would love to meet you.
> 
> WI Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Will do. Pm me your phone number.
> 
> Kathy
Click to expand...


----------



## KatyNora

Lurker 2 said:


> I had forgotten how young nineteen is! Lovely to see the two of them together- and so glad the bonding is beginning!


That was my thought, too.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I am just marking my place for notices - ttyl


----------



## Gweniepooh

Until a few months ago there was one about 2 miles from me; very convenient. It closed but there is a Super Walmart, a Publix, and a huge Krogers within 3-5 miles. And of course many others on the other side of town.


81brighteyes said:


> And if you saw the movie: "Driving Miss Daisy", she was going to a Piggly Wiggly store. We had one near here when we moved to TX, but it was gone shortly afterward.


----------



## iamsam

well - I just shot the moon and won a game of hearts.

the afghan is off the needles and the eggs are filled ready to hide. wish I could hide them today but the boys will want to go outside yet so guess I will wait until morning.

I really am not pleased with the afghan - knit ten rows - purl ten rows - how boring is that. I have half a notion to frog the whole thing. I will need two more people so they can each have a thread and make three balls of yarn - I think wrapping all three strands into a ball would make one mighty ball of yarn. I am pleased with the colors and the way they work together - I am just not pleased with the way it looks otherwise. it is just blagh.

I may go out later tonight when I know the boys won't be going outside anymore and start hiding eggs. we didn't make any for Bentley - he will get an easter basket - next year will be his introduction to the easter egg hunt.

57° right now - sun is bright and warm - it is the air that is cool - is to be mid70's tomorrow which will be great for the easter egg hunt. 

tomorrow is also bailee's birthday - fourteen going on thirty with a mouth to match. Heidi made a layer cake and wants to ice it in white and cover it will jelly beans as she ices. that should take a few beans. she has some very cute candles to put on it. I'll be surprised if she gets a thank you for it.

hickory is snoozing on my pillow with Sophia right beside him - think the rest are out on the porch sunning themselves - maybe do a bit of preening.

now to catch up. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65

Happy Saturday/Sunday!!


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We love your boy, too....AND his Momma! The cupcakes are a very nice idea. They look yummy. Have a peaceful weekend!
> Carol il/oh


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I really think they should just drop it - it is their fault as much as his - why did they let it go twenty years before they decided to do something about it. I feel for him. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> BarbTobias, welcome to the KTP. I had to smile at your definition of a small town, you've obviously not been to Saskatchewan, 5500 people is not considered small here.
> 
> Melody & Gage, so nice of you to make cupcakes for the neighbors.
> 
> Out for supper tnight, good thing we only lie 5 miles from town, the road was very slushy, about 8 inches deep. Still have a snowfall warning for tonight but hopefully that misses us.
> Julie, please don't let Lupe get you so upset that it affects your health, she must be quite the battle-ax to be so miserable to you.
> Glad you & Shirley gotto have a good visit via phone.
> 
> Have any of you been watching the news about the craziness inNew Mexico. A rancher is fighting with the government over non payment of grazing funds for pasture on government land. He apparently owes over a million dollars for 20 yrs. The whole thing seems nuts, here we have Community Pastures, you pay by the day to take your cows & you sure wouldn't gt to bring the cows next season if the previous wasn't paid. Seems like some of the crazy anti government groups are using it as a place to fight, the. Whole thing seems strange.
> Well, time for bed,


----------



## iamsam

i'm with you on the self checkout - small orders are fine or if Heidi is along and can bag as I check things through - but on bigger orders I still prefer a cashier. thank goodness meijers still has a lot of them. --- sam



ChrisEl said:


> I live in a suburban area where we have mostly large chain stores. The large grocery store closest to me has just been remodeled and it looks nice.BUT.they are clearly trying to promote self-checkout. They have cut way back on the number of cashiers and are always encouraging you to go to the self-check stations. I dont mind doing that for a small order but find it cumbersome for big orders. Plus there is often a glitch. A couple of weeks ago when purchasing a bottle of wine, I was carded by the self-check machine and the attendant had to come to verify that I was old enough to buy alcohol. First time thats happened in a long time. My big objection to self-checkout is that it costs jobs. I think I will drive just a little further to shop at two other stores which have more cashiers (one also has self-checkout stations, one doesnt).


----------



## iamsam

what a delightful few days you had - I think we all would have enjoyed the places you went. any more pictures? --- sam



KateB said:


> Morning all! It's another beautiful day here which is fine in our town if you don't want to go anywhere, because the tourists have descended on us and you can't move for traffic! Took DH 30 minutes to come home from the Golf Club yesterday and that's normally a 5 minute journey! I've been out earlier to the supermarket and that's me in for the day now.
> I had a lovely few days away with the girls and the highlight of our trip was our day at Beamish Outdoor Museum, it was a wonderful place. There's a reconstructed 1900's Pit Village, Colliery and Town, and a 1940's Farm with old buses, trams and a horse and cart to take you around. We spent a whole day there and fortunately the weather was kind to us. We enjoyed Harrogate too, although we were very disappointed in the famous Betty's Tearooms...very overpriced and their cakes were nothing to write home about.
> I hope everyone has a happy, healthy and peaceful Easter.


----------



## sassafras123

Finishing up a watercolor I like. Left it at teachers as parts of it were still wet. Will post pic next week.


----------



## iamsam

there used to be a piggly wiggly grocery in mount morris Illinois where I spent two weeks every summer with dad's people - I always thought it was such a funny name - there was also a piggly wiggly in Lanark (about 30 miles from mt morris) when we lived there. --- sam



ChrisEl said:


> Thinking about grocery stores reminded me of the chain, mostly in the southern states of the U.S., I think, called Piggly Wiggly. lve always loved the name. There is a very funny series of mysteries called the Southern Sisters mysteries by the late Anne George (the title of the first one is Murder on a Girls Night Out). The main character often visits the Piggly Wiggly for takeout chicken barbecue and coleslaw. Whenever I read one of these books I always wish I could do the same.


----------



## jheiens

Well, I've got the salads made and chilling; the cherry and lemon cream pies are done; I've got one more crust baked but undecided what to fill it with.

The goslings invited for tomorrow are waffling back and forth about coming--sudden family invitations at the last minute have left them feeling guilty about not being with them.

Personally, I will prepare what ever I had intended to fix and let the rest join us or not. I have the turkey; and sweet potatoes that one of the gosling spouses was supposed to make to wow us with ''real'' southern candied sweets, but they may not come after all. You can believe that we will have a well-rounded meal. DD2 will be bringing two vegetable dishes and I've got the meat, salads, and desserts covered. 

Oh well, there is that about the former addictive life-style that controls the former addicts' daily living. We will enjoy ourselves with or without them. We won't beg them to join us. They've all been here often enough to feel comfortable, so it is their choice.

A beautiful and joyous Easter to you all. Ohio Joy and family


----------



## iamsam

how precious is that - and how are the two of you getting along? has the mother-in-law or the dad been in yet? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just jumping in here for a minute. I am so far behind, I havent read a thing! My update is that DD and Serena have been moved together to the childrens ward to be together. YAY. So the drip is out and she is tolerating her feeds perfectly now. So all is good. They still want her in hospital for a couple more days which is why they have put them together. They needed the beds in maternity and its better anyway as they are now in their own room together which will give DD a chance finally to be able to be with her baby all the time on her own, but with nurses right there also. They will keep them there till Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## iamsam

mother's get younger looking every day - a picture to save - mother and daughter. thanks for sharing it sugarsugar. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> And DD has said I can post one of her....


----------



## iamsam

i'm voting for the induction cook top. --- worth waiting for --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Love all your photos - does indeed look like everyone had a grand old time. So sorry that you were disappointed in the tea place. I've been lucky that the food has been delicious whenever I've been to one -- you're right, they sure can be pricey for what you get---but it's worth a treat once in a while -- in my case once about every 10 years; time for another one; maybe, I'll do one here for mini-KAP....might have to if I don't have my range by then. Of the three that I've narrowed it down to, only one is in stock and the other two would take 7-10 days to come in. At least the cooktop still works and I can make up min-sandwiches and get the sweets from our great bakery. Now, where to find clotted cream and a harp player?


----------



## iamsam

is she cute or what? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Just one more....... LOL I just had a quick look at my FB and DD best friend had posted this one....


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> ...
> Hugs and have a great day, hope all that are into Easter are having a good Easter Sunday. Julie, hope you have heard from Fale, but knowing Lupe, probably not. Hugs


Nope, not a squeak, I am trying to gather the courage to make one more attempt.


----------



## iamsam

I vote for banana cream. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Well, I've got the salads made and chilling; the cherry and lemon cream pies are done; I've got one more crust baked but undecided what to fill it with.
> 
> The goslings invited for tomorrow are waffling back and forth about coming--sudden family invitations at the last minute have left them feeling guilty about not being with them.
> 
> Personally, I will prepare what ever I had intended to fix and let the rest join us or not. I have the turkey; and sweet potatoes that one of the gosling spouses was supposed to make to wow us with ''real'' southern candied sweets, but they may not come after all. You can believe that we will have a well-rounded meal. DD2 will be bringing two vegetable dishes and I've got the meat, salads, and desserts covered.
> 
> Oh well, there is that about the former addictive life-style that controls the former addicts' daily living. We will enjoy ourselves with or without them. We won't beg them to join us. They've all been here often enough to feel comfortable, so it is their choice.
> 
> A beautiful and joyous Easter to you all. Ohio Joy and family


----------



## iamsam

maybe if you treat her like she treats you she might back down. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Nope, not a squeak, I am trying to gather the courage to make one more attempt.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> maybe if you treat her like she treats you she might back down. --- sam


Who knows!


----------



## kehinkle

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We go to Paddock Lake area on occasion....on Rte 50....straight west of Racine. do you ever get out toward Kenosha?....a huge shopping area is growing there..near I94.


I try to stay off of I94 in that area, if I can. Take 41 up and back when able. Too much congestion and construction on the interstate. Don't get up there took often and a lot of times it is in and out. For some reason I thought you lived near the southern party of the lake. I remember you saying that you lived over by the lake. I'll put your address in my gps if you will pm me it.

Kathy


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> I really think they should just drop it - it is their fault as much as his - why did they let it go twenty years before they decided to do something about it. I feel for him. --- sam


As I heard it, the feds have taken him to court several times and won every time, but he still refuses to pay. What I don't understand is where he sells the cattle. The feds have court-ordered liens on them so the sale proceeds should be going to pay his fines anyway. That said, however, I'm awfully glad they backed away. It certainly isn't worth anyone getting hurt over!!


----------



## flyty1n

KatyNora said:


> As I heard it, the feds have taken him to court several times and won every time, but he still refuses to pay. What I don't understand is where he sells the cattle. The feds have court-ordered liens on them so the sale proceeds should be going to pay his fines anyway. That said, however, I'm awfully glad they backed away. It certainly isn't worth anyone getting hurt over!!


The really sad thing is that he has paid the state of Nevada the money for renting the land. Nevada says that they, not the feds, own the land, so if they are correct, he has already paid for the grazing rights. Now it will have to go to court to determine if the land really belongs to Nevada or to the feds. We here in Utah are watching with interest as we have much land that the feds grabbed in a land grab some years ago and which the state of Utah is trying to get them to return.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> I really think they should just drop it - it is their fault as much as his - why did they let it go twenty years before they decided to do something about it. I feel for him. --- sam


I don't feel a bit sorry for him-- they've taken him to court more than once, I think, they always win-- he just never pays it. Probably he has been appealing, etc, and now, when they are trying to get pay, he guns up. Sorry, Sam, I was married to a cop.


----------



## KatyNora

flyty1n said:


> The really sad thing is that he has paid the state of Nevada the money for renting the land. Nevada says that they, not the feds, own the land, so if they are correct, he has already paid for the grazing rights. Now it will have to go to court to determine if the land really belongs to Nevada or to the feds. We here in Utah are watching with interest as we have much land that the feds grabbed in a land grab some years ago and which the state of Utah is trying to get them to return.


Thanks for the additional info. I hadn't realized that Nevada was in the mix, too. Sounds more and more like something that needs a VERY wise judge to sort it out.


----------



## martina

Just caught up. Living in a city we have all the major supermarkets and some independant butchers. I do my shopping on line and get it delivered as I don't drive .plus I hate food shopping, don't like cooking as I used to, but love eating!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Someone like Solomon.



KatyNora said:


> Thanks for the additional info. I hadn't realized that Nevada was in the mix, too. Sounds more and more like something that needs a VERY wise judge to sort it out.


----------



## Sorlenna

Busy day today--did the shopping, got the pasta salad made, the meat marinating, and the deviled eggs are done. Now I'm hungry! LOL Everyone else is bringing something, and we also have a birthday tomorrow, so it will be twofer. 

My thumb is a bit better but still twinge-y. What a nuisance!

Julie, I hope you do/did hear from Fale. {{{{HUGS}}}} for you.

I wish all who celebrate a most blessed Easter!


----------



## kehinkle

Wow, 5:00 already. Did a few things done (paperwork turned in, three LYS stopped at, lunch, laundry done and have worked on the new pair of socks.) Debated about getting a hotel room tonight but decided to check out a campground near Berea. $20 a night, wifi and shower facility. Can't beat that. Plus it is relatively quiet. Nice breeze even though it is sunny. Bought some sale yarn at the first LYS, also some bobbins if I ever get to color work. Owner was very nice and helpful. Second one, the owner was nice but no yarn jumped into my hands. Third one was mostly cross stitch but did have a good selection of yarn. Once again, nothing admires at me. Which is good because of next weekend in Chicago. Still haven't taken any pix but will soon. 

Sugar, such a sweet looking baby. I also thought, OH my, she is just a baby herself but at 19 I already had an 18 month old. They just look so young now a days 

Speaking of grocery stores, my choices are Trader Joe's, Publix, Meijer and Kroger. I try to avoid Wal-Mart for any fresh produce or meats, if am able to.

Just had the resident cat check me out. Jumped up on the hood and stared at me through the windshield. Not fast enough with the phone for a pic.

DD1 sent me pix of the two GGSs at the local Easter Egg hunt. I miss not being up there but made the choice to stay out so I can take next weekend off. I'll send them to my tablet and post a couple later. 

Well, this is long enough. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree

My brother who now lives in Dallas once lived in Berea, Ohio and we took quite a few trips out there when they lived there and my youngest brother lives outside of Cleveland.

With so many of us and so many offspring, we probably have most of the States covered with a relative or two. Hope you find somewhere to have a nice dinner and we'll see you not next weekend, but the weekend after that. It's hard for me to keep track too being so excited about all of you coming. DH is now talking about going up to his brother's in Crystal Lake so he can help him build a swing set at our nephew's house.



kehinkle said:


> Wow, 5:00 already. Did a few things done (paperwork turned in, three LYS stopped at, lunch, laundry done and have worked on the new pair of socks.) Debated about getting a hotel room tonight but decided to check out a campground near Berea. $20 a night, wifi and shower facility. Can't beat that. Plus it is relatively quiet. Nice breeze even though it is sunny. Bought some sale yarn at the first LYS, also some bobbins if I ever get to color work. Owner was very nice and helpful. Second one, the owner was nice but no yarn jumped into my hands. Third one was mostly cross stitch but did have a good selection of yarn. Once again, nothing admires at me. Which is good because of next weekend in Chicago. Still haven't taken any pix but will soon.
> 
> Sugar, such a sweet looking baby. I also thought, OH my, she is just a baby herself but at 19 I already had an 18 month old. They just look so young now a days
> 
> Speaking of grocery stores, my choices are Trader Joe's, Publix, Meijer and Kroger. I try to avoid Wal-Mart for any fresh produce or meats, if am able to.
> 
> Just had the resident cat check me out. Jumped up on the hood and stared at me through the windshield. Not fast enough with the phone for a pic.
> 
> DD1 sent me pix of the two GGSs at the local Easter Egg hunt. I miss not being up there but made the choice to stay out so I can take next weekend off. I'll send them to my tablet and post a couple later.
> 
> Well, this is long enough. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam

I just got this in my email - thought some of you would relate. --- sam

While on a road trip, an elderly couple,
> Stopped at Pizza Hut in Cornwall for lunch.
> After finishing their meal, They left the restaurant, And resumed
> Their trip to Toronto
> When leaving, the elderly woman unknowingly left her
> Glasses on the table, and she Didn't miss them until they had
> Been driving for About forty minutes.
> By then, to add to the
> Aggravation, they had to travel
> Quite a distance before
> they Could find a place to turn around,
> In order to return to the restaurant to retrieve her glasses.
> All the way back, the elderly Husband became the classic Grouchy old man.
> He fussed and complained, And scolded his wife relentlessly
> During the entire return drive.
> The more he chided her,
> The more agitated he became.
> He just wouldn't let up for a single minute.
> To her relief, they finally arrived at the restaurant.As the woman got
> out of the car, and
> hurried inside to retrieve her glasses, the old Geezer yelled to her,
> While you're in there, you might as well get my hat and the Credit
> card.
> This coming week is National Senior Mental Health Week.
> You can do YOUR part By remembering to contact at Least
> One unstable Senior
> To show you Care..
> 
> I have now done MY part.


----------



## iamsam

any time the government is involved I'm for the underdog and it is never the government. --- sam



KatyNora said:


> Thanks for the additional info. I hadn't realized that Nevada was in the mix, too. Sounds more and more like something that needs a VERY wise judge to sort it out.


----------



## iamsam

goody - maybe we could cut the government in half - bet there wouldn't be any takers for either piece. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Someone like Solomon.


----------



## melyn

The bluebell woods in Hampshire where my youngest sister lives, her husband took the pic.


----------



## PurpleFi

melyn said:


> The bluebell woods in Hampshire where my youngest sister lives, her husband took the pic.


Beautiful. We have some round here, kust go and have a look next week.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Busy day today--did the shopping, got the pasta salad made, the meat marinating, and the deviled eggs are done. Now I'm hungry! LOL Everyone else is bringing something, and we also have a birthday tomorrow, so it will be twofer.
> 
> My thumb is a bit better but still twinge-y. What a nuisance!
> 
> Julie, I hope you do/did hear from Fale. {{{{HUGS}}}} for you.
> 
> I wish all who celebrate a most blessed Easter!


I have a text message, at last saying it is from him- I just hope she actually has spoken with him about it. Thanks so much for the hug.
Happy Day and Birthday to whom ever!


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> The bluebell woods in Hampshire where my youngest sister lives, her husband took the pic.


Reminds me of the bluebell woods of my childhood. They do pretty well in Christchurch, too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KatyNora said:


> Thanks for the additional info. I hadn't realized that Nevada was in the mix, too. Sounds more and more like something that needs a VERY wise judge to sort it out.


I'm not sure Solomon could do this one-- no matter what, many, many people are gonna be really mad. And the more I read, the more convoluted it gets.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

to all-- hope you have a lovely weekend with family/friends. My "treat" will be lunch with a bunch of people from Senior Center because some years ago I invited some I knew didn't have family around to join me for lunch on some holiday. We have continued this, most holidays except Christmas when I am always gone. Have even added in days when Center is closed for national holidays (MLK Day, etc) so we all have a good lunch and some time together. 

They've been doing prairie burning here for the last couple weeks whenever wind isn't as bad as today. Really hard on those with respiratory problems. I should have taken my camera today and gotten pix of the hills around here-- would prove Kansas isn't flat, at least not in the NE part!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Darling rabbit-- is he yours?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

melyn said:


> The bluebell woods in Hampshire where my youngest sister lives, her husband took the pic.


Lovely!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a text message, at last saying it is from him- I just hope she actually has spoken with him about it. Thanks so much for the hug.
> Happy Day and Birthday to whom ever!


It is his ex, who is a friend and will join us. 

Love the bluebells...

That rancher is from Nevada, not New Mexico. I have read a lot of different things but still don't know really what's going on there. Sad all around.


----------



## Pup lover

jheiens said:


> Jeanette, I will try to remember to get the jam recipe to you sometime over this weekend.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Me too please?!


----------



## melyn

We have lots of bluebell woods around where I live as well but I'v not been there this year so no pics to show anyone. 
Sam asked about shops where we live. Like purple I too live in a town where u can walk in the countryside within minutes. I live about an hour away from London one way and 30mins from the coast in the other, in between all around is countryside including the romney marsh which is famous for its smugglers of old and in more modern times its sheep. Our town centre is dying which is a shame because we used to have butchers bakers a fishmonger and every other kind of shop u could want for. The market was moved out of town a few years ago now and an outlet shopping centre built as well as supermarkets out of town. We still have a bakers just outside town but it is the only 1 left we also have a butchers near the bakers in what used to be a small hamlet just outside the town but now because of building on what used to be farmland is now in effect on the outskirts of the town. We have Tesco,Salisbury,Waitrose and Morrison supermarkets around the town, they are all large supermarkets with the exception of Waitrose and thats quite small but expensive to shop there.Historically Ashford was a small market town and is mentioned in the doomsday book.
lyn x



Lurker 2 said:


> Reminds me of the bluebell woods of my childhood. They do pretty well in Christchurch, too.


----------



## patocenizo

Amazing!!!


melyn said:


> The bluebell woods in Hampshire where my youngest sister lives, her husband took the pic.


----------



## Pup lover

ChrisEl said:


> I live in a suburban area where we have mostly large chain stores. The large grocery store closest to me has just been remodeled and it looks nice.BUT.they are clearly trying to promote self-checkout. They have cut way back on the number of cashiers and are always encouraging you to go to the self-check stations. I dont mind doing that for a small order but find it cumbersome for big orders. Plus there is often a glitch. A couple of weeks ago when purchasing a bottle of wine, I was carded by the self-check machine and the attendant had to come to verify that I was old enough to buy alcohol. First time thats happened in a long time. My big objection to self-checkout is that it costs jobs. I think I will drive just a little further to shop at two other stores which have more cashiers (one also has self-checkout stations, one doesnt).


We refuse to use the self checkers, we know people who need jobs.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> It is his ex, who is a friend and will join us.
> 
> Love the bluebells...
> .


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> We have lots of bluebell woods around where I live as well but I'v not been there this year so no pics to show anyone.
> Sam asked about shops where we live. Like purple I too live in a town where u can walk in the countryside within minutes. I live about an hour away from London one way and 30mins from the coast in the other, in between all around is countryside including the romney marsh which is famous for its smugglers of old and in more modern times its sheep. Our town centre is dying which is a shame because we used to have butchers bakers a fishmonger and every other kind of shop u could want for. The market was moved out of town a few years ago now and an outlet shopping centre built as well as supermarkets out of town. We still have a bakers just outside town but it is the only 1 left we also have a butchers near the bakers in what used to be a small hamlet just outside the town but now because of building on what used to be farmland is now in effect on the outskirts of the town. We have Tesco,Salisbury,Waitrose and Morrison supermarkets around the town, they are all large supermarkets with the exception of Waitrose and thats quite small but expensive to shop there.Historically Ashford was a small market town and is mentioned in the doomsday book.
> lyn x


We have none of the big chain supermarkets here- one prides itself on being owned by NZ'ers, the other is Australian owned, which has recently led to some controversy. I usually go south, one stage on the bus, to the NZ one, I find it a little cheaper for a lot of things, and I know my way round the aisles, which helps. There is currently a Halal butcher which I prefer to use for the little meat I do buy- perhaps on a six monthly treat- Still using up the meat I bought for the two dogs when I had Rufus.
The rest of the shops are pharmacies, dairies, second hand shops, two or three dollar shops and an assortment of eateries/coffee shops. To the north and two stages away is a conglomerate of malls, some designed more for vehicular use. Most of the franchises that are around have outlets there, but it is a mission reaching a lot of them with no car. One that we do have is K Mart. But again with no car, I just don't go. Ringo and I live very simply. A diet based on rice, pasta and my bread, with whatever vegetables I have been able to afford. The only thing I grew this year was my Jerusalem Artichokes, because you cannot buy those in the shops. Organic, much as I would love to be able to do it, is usually well beyond reach. Life is noticeably more restricted for one person. But at least I do have that text that Lupe said was from Polu.


----------



## pacer

kehinkle said:


> Wow, 5:00 already. Did a few things done (paperwork turned in, three LYS stopped at, lunch, laundry done and have worked on the new pair of socks.) Debated about getting a hotel room tonight but decided to check out a campground near Berea. $20 a night, wifi and shower facility. Can't beat that. Plus it is relatively quiet. Nice breeze even though it is sunny. Bought some sale yarn at the first LYS, also some bobbins if I ever get to color work. Owner was very nice and helpful. Second one, the owner was nice but no yarn jumped into my hands. Third one was mostly cross stitch but did have a good selection of yarn. Once again, nothing admires at me. Which is good because of next weekend in Chicago. Still haven't taken any pix but will soon.
> 
> Sugar, such a sweet looking baby. I also thought, OH my, she is just a baby herself but at 19 I already had an 18 month old. They just look so young now a days
> 
> Speaking of grocery stores, my choices are Trader Joe's, Publix, Meijer and Kroger. I try to avoid Wal-Mart for any fresh produce or meats, if am able to.
> 
> Just had the resident cat check me out. Jumped up on the hood and stared at me through the windshield. Not fast enough with the phone for a pic.
> 
> DD1 sent me pix of the two GGSs at the local Easter Egg hunt. I miss not being up there but made the choice to stay out so I can take next weekend off. I'll send them to my tablet and post a couple later.
> 
> Well, this is long enough. Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


I believe we are 2 weekends out from getting together unless you are not counting the upcoming weekend. All I know is it will be the 1st weekend in May. Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Why are they burning? 
Hope you have a nice visit with your friends. Happy Easter.


Kansas g-ma said:


> to all-- hope you have a lovely weekend with family/friends. My "treat" will be lunch with a bunch of people from Senior Center because some years ago I invited some I knew didn't have family around to join me for lunch on some holiday. We have continued this, most holidays except Christmas when I am always gone. Have even added in days when Center is closed for national holidays (MLK Day, etc) so we all have a good lunch and some time together.
> 
> They've been doing prairie burning here for the last couple weeks whenever wind isn't as bad as today. Really hard on those with respiratory problems. I should have taken my camera today and gotten pix of the hills around here-- would prove Kansas isn't flat, at least not in the NE part!


----------



## pacer

Sam...Have fun hiding all those eggs. Hopefully you can get it done before dark. We use to hide goldfish crackers in the boys eggs when they were Bentley's age. I know he will have a wonderful day no matter what.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sorleena, sorry it was me who made the mistake about the location of the cattle fight, I thought they said on the news it was New Mexico.
Kathy, cute bunny. Do you have a sleeper on your truck that you stay in?
Melyn, the bluebells are beautiful, we have nothing like that here.


----------



## iamsam

in case you don't know what to have for breakfast in the morning you might try these. --- sam


Thick, hearty pieces of Italian Bread are soaked in a traditional egg and milk mixture and then stuffed with a fruit mixture including raspberries and peaches that have soaked overnight in a summer sangria. You want a reminder of a summer evening served at the breakfast table? This is your dish.

Serves 4

INGREDIENTS

SANGRIA
1 750 mL bottle Gallo Family Vineyards Sweet White Blend wine

4 oz peach liqueur
16 oz frozen raspberries
16 oz frozen peaches
16 oz club soda

DIRECTIONS

In a large pitcher, add wine, peach liqueur and frozen fruit.

Refrigerate overnight to allow flavors to meld together.

INGREDIENTS

FRENCH TOAST
8 1" slices Italian bread
4 eggs
1 cup milk
½ tsp vanilla extract
pinch of nutmeg
½ cup peach preserves
½ cup raspberry preserves
1 Tbsp water
2 tsp cornstarch
powdered sugar

DIRECTIONS

Preheat oven to 425 degrees.

In a small saucepan, all half of fruit from sangria with slotted spoon.

Over medium heat, add peach and raspberry preserves and bring to a simmer. Allow to simmer for 10 minutes.

In a small bowl, whisk together water and cornstarch and then stir into fruit mixture. When thickened, remove from heat.

In a shallow bowl, combine eggs, milk, vanilla and nutmeg. Dip four slices of bread into mixture and place coated side down on a parchment or silicone mat covered baking sheet,

Spoon fruit mixture on top of bread.

Coat remaining four slices of bread in milk mixture and place coated side up over fruit mixture.

Bake for 10 minutes until lightly brown and then carefully flip to brown other side.

Bake for an additional 6 minutes.

Remove and plate immediately, serving with any remaining fruit mixture and powdered sugar


----------



## pacer

Today was a lazy day for me. I stayed in my pajamas for most of the day. That is unheard of for me as I always have things to do outside of the home. Today I chose to stay home and do laundry, dishes, make candies and be lazy.

I spend about 4 hours in the kitchen today making Easter candies for my group and some of the families at church that I usually do something for. I made some flavored as birthday cake, raspberry sorbet, peanut butter, white chocolate, mint dark chocolate, and dark chocolate peanut clusters. All of the candies, except the peanut clusters, were done in candy molds with either Easter theme or flowers. Matthew framed the **** hound to give as a gift tomorrow as well. It is in a frame that has coconut shells for a border. We put a mat in the frame as well. 

Now I just need to assemble the rest of the Easter basket items for my family. 

I will wish everyone a wonderful Easter or wonderful day as I will be at church early in the morning. My DH wants to get there shortly after 6AM and we will be there until almost 1 in the afternoon. Matthew may ask to be brought home after breakfast as he won't want to stay for 2 services. I will have see how the morning is going before making that decision. 

Tonight DH and Matthew are organizing DH's church music. He has two 3 inch binders that are very full of the music he plays and sings. They are putting music back to its proper location in the binders as it hasn't been done in a while. 

Shirley...It was so wonderful to hear from you and I am pleased to hear that your snow is melting and the robins are arriving. Spring is on its way.

Poledra...So happy to hear that your DH has come home to settle down you two ladies. Sounds like you have a wonderful time on your outings-as you should. 

Sending out a group hug to everyone as I know so many of us are having a busy weekend. Just need to take a moment to get a hug and take a deep breath of air. My DH will make the holiday meal as he always does.


----------



## nittergma

I've just found this week's tea party, for some reason the search wouldn't pull it up when I looked. Sam, I love your idea about all of us tell about where we grocery shop. I haven't read all of them yet but I bet there will be some differences. We have a Giant Eagle.They think entirely too much of them selves, and a Walmart supercenter that looks like a huge space ship landed in a small town. We also have a Save A Lot where you bag your own and save a little money. The Amish have some Salvage stores and even though they sell some damaged items you can sometimes get a good price on some things and they have different things all the time, but you have to be fast because they sell out quickly. I just hope the people who really need them get them and others don't hoard stuff (I've seen that).
It seems like April is moving along quickly this year. We have nice green grass but the trees are still bare. Everything has been delayed because of the weather this year. 
I'm going to go back and try to catch up now. nittergma


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> in case you don't know what to have for breakfast in the morning you might try these. --- sam
> 
> Thick, hearty pieces of Italian Bread are soaked in a traditional egg and milk mixture and then stuffed with a fruit mixture including raspberries and peaches that have soaked overnight in a summer sangria. You want a reminder of a summer evening served at the breakfast table? This is your dish.
> 
> Sounds like a very yummy breakfast. If I had of been home sooner it would be for tomorrow.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> We refuse to use the self checkers, we know people who need jobs.


I am with you on not using self checkouts. I will stand in line and wait for a person to check out my items.


----------



## jheiens

Glad to see you posting again, Caren. We've missed you but know you've been very busy.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've missed you, Caren. Hope that things with the insurance company and the effort to rebuild the barn is going well. Think of you often brew a cup of coffee in your honor each morning. Hope the family has a great time this weekend.



NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> in case you don't know what to have for breakfast in the morning you might try these. --- sam
> 
> Thick, hearty pieces of Italian Bread are soaked in a traditional egg and milk mixture and then stuffed with a fruit mixture including raspberries and peaches that have soaked overnight in a summer sangria. You want a reminder of a summer evening served at the breakfast table? This is your dish.
> 
> Sounds like a very yummy breakfast. If I had of been home sooner it would be for tomorrow.
Click to expand...


----------



## pammie1234

Great day today with my family. It was a beautiful day and we spent much of it outside. I'm tired tonight. I think I've stayed up to late this past week.

Julie, I'm glad you got a text. I knot it is hard to know if it is from Fale, but if it makes you feel better to think it is, do that and don't ask questions. I am praying that Lupe's heart will soften.

I hope you get all of those eggs hidden!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Why are they burning?
> Hope you have a nice visit with your friends. Happy Easter.


Well, there is some disagreement over it, but it is generally believed that if you burn off the thatch that the new grass will be stimulated and do better. Wish I had thought of it a couple days ago, the sight is rather spectacular but also dangerous. The smoke can cover the highway (4-lane Interstate 70) and has caused wrecks in the past. Most of this land is used for grazing cattle, all fenced, not free-range. Not worth a bit as farm land, too rocky, too steep. I often wonder just how the pioneers got those bulky covered wagons through this territory.


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> The bluebell woods in Hampshire where my youngest sister lives, her husband took the pic.


Those are beautiful, so glad you shared the photo. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

check out the knitting peeps. --- sam

http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/magazine/peeps-show-2014-winner-and-finalists/2014/04/16/8eb948d8-bf6a-11e3-b574-f8748871856a_gallery.html#item0


----------



## RookieRetiree

They used to burn the thatch in the ditches along the highways in Iowa. I remember the smoke and it was supposed to kill weeds and lessen the need to mow the ditches -- some of them were quite deep too so really a pain to mow. Boy I haven't thought about that in a very long time....thanks for jogging the memory. Hope the burns are done safely and that there are no accidents.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Well, there is some disagreement over it, but it is generally believed that if you burn off the thatch that the new grass will be stimulated and do better. Wish I had thought of it a couple days ago, the sight is rather spectacular but also dangerous. The smoke can cover the highway (4-lane Interstate 70) and has caused wrecks in the past. Most of this land is used for grazing cattle, all fenced, not free-range. Not worth a bit as farm land, too rocky, too steep. I often wonder just how the pioneers got those bulky covered wagons through this territory.


----------



## RookieRetiree

The bluebells are beautiful---they should grow around here -- right?


----------



## NanaCaren

Good to be home. Jamie stayed home watched the house and animals. Got some nice R&R. More photos later going to head to bed. 
Good night sweet dreams everyone. Hugs


----------



## machriste

melyn said:


> The bluebell woods in Hampshire where my youngest sister lives, her husband took the pic.


So beautiful!!!


----------



## Designer1234

Where did you go Caren? I must have missed that you were leaving on a trip. I am glad you got away. It looks like you were on a cruise!

Well, I am signing off for tonight -- marked my place. 

Happy Easter everyone!! Shirley


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> Where did you go Caren? I must have missed that you were leaving on a trip. I am glad you got away. It looks like you were on a cruise!
> 
> Well, I am signing off for tonight -- marked my place.
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!! Shirley


You didn't miss it, I didn't tell that I was going just went.


----------



## machriste

The easter eggs (plastic ones filled with sweets) are hidden (it's a challenge in a two-bedroom apartment,) and the two grandboys from Wisconsin will be here in the am to find them. I wish we had counted them before we hid them, so we know when they've found them all and can stop hunting. Otherwise, we may be finding a few in July. The 9 yr. old said he wanted to go to bed early tonight so the night would go faster.

Happy Easter to all who are celebrating.


----------



## kehinkle

Kansas g-ma said:


> Darling rabbit-- is he yours?


No, Just a pic from Google.

Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver

I'll be back to start at the top... We went to the neighbors for the egg games and Lebanese egg sandwich rolls and wonderful fruit, hummus, tubule and carrot cake... A little wine... and I am stuffed and can't keep eyes open...


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm so glad that your absence was due to a trip---can't wait to hear more about it. Hope you had a blast.



NanaCaren said:


> Good to be home. Jamie stayed home watched the house and animals. Got some nice R&R. More photos later going to head to bed.
> Good night sweet dreams everyone. Hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree

I remember an Easter where MIL & FIL hid real boiled eggs for the grandkids to find---one was left behind hidden behind the drapes -- it was found several months later by the smell!! MIL kept a record of how many and general hiding places until she switched to the plastic ones. Our DGS has been practicing out hiding and finding them in the house all week -- he wanted them inside and outside; but it's one or the other depending on the weather. DH will put them out when we're at Mass--hope he keeps track of the #of them.



machriste said:


> The easter eggs (plastic ones filled with sweets) are hidden (it's a challenge in a two-bedroom apartment,) and the two grandboys from Wisconsin will be here in the am to find them. I wish we had counted them before we hid them, so we know when they've found them all and can stop hunting. Otherwise, we may be finding a few in July. The 9 yr. old said he wanted to go to bed early tonight so the night would go faster.
> 
> Happy Easter to all who are celebrating.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kansas g-ma said:


> Well, there is some disagreement over it, but it is generally believed that if you burn off the thatch that the new grass will be stimulated and do better. Wish I had thought of it a couple days ago, the sight is rather spectacular but also dangerous. The smoke can cover the highway (4-lane Interstate 70) and has caused wrecks in the past. Most of this land is used for grazing cattle, all fenced, not free-range. Not worth a bit as farm land, too rocky, too steep. I often wonder just how the pioneers got those bulky covered wagons through this territory.


No one burns here except on the reserves & often those get out of control & burn houses..
I have often thought of the pioneers coming here & wondered how they managed & didn't freeze or starve. DH grandfather homesteaded 3 miles from where we live, (one of the cousins lives there now,) in 1911, he came with almost nothing & had been born in London so knew nothing about farming, & the poor women, no wonder most died young they had to work so hard.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds wonderful - hope you have a great night's sleep and a very Happy Easter!



Dreamweaver said:


> I'll be back to start at the top... We went to the neighbors for the egg games and Lebanese egg sandwich rolls and wonderful fruit, hummus, tubule and carrot cake... A little wine... and I am stuffed and can't keep eyes open...


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Great day today with my family. It was a beautiful day and we spent much of it outside. I'm tired tonight. I think I've stayed up to late this past week.
> 
> Julie, I'm glad you got a text. I knot it is hard to know if it is from Fale, but if it makes you feel better to think it is, do that and don't ask questions. I am praying that Lupe's heart will soften.
> 
> I hope you get all of those eggs hidden!


I keep praying for her heart to soften, too. I think rather than being a bad person that she is really mixed up.
I hope Fale had some awareness of the text, but as you say best not to question.


----------



## TNS

Sorlenna said:


> Our grocers are the typical giants, mostly, though we do have a Trader Joe's (the nearby one seems to be mostly beer and wine, though!). I love the farmer's market and there used to be a bread store right next door, but the bread store closed and we moved so we don't go to the FM much any more. I'd prefer to grow my own veggies, but well, living here, that won't happen. So we hit one of the big chains. I tend to fix the same things all the time...not sure why, habit, I


Just wrote a long essay on shops in Alderney and Guernsey and lost it whilst looking for a photo to accompany it, so now I'll try a shorter version. Alderney as some of you will know is a small island (pop. 1900) so we don't have any big stores, although we do have a couple of fairly extensively stocked food stores, one locally owned and one Guernsey based. The local Farmer has also just stared a Farm Shop in the main street and his son is running the farm, so we do have some choice. He sells a lot of his own meat plus some bought in fruit and vegetables etc. We have another butchers shop and a fishmonger, and also a small Saturday market where you can get home baked bread and cakes, and locally produced eggs, fruit and veg. 
Guernsey being bigger does have some larger stores, but only recently got two Waitrose stores (UK) which replaced a couple of local ones which were frankly awful. We have a Marks&Spencer food store too, quite good but expensive, but so is Waitrose. We don't have any of the cheaper stores eg Aldi, Lidl, but do have Coop and Iceland, but all the food is more expensive than on the mainland. However, there is a wonderful Guernsey tradition of selling extra garden produce at the road side based on an honesty box system, known as Hedge Veg. If you get to know the different sites you can find lovely fresh homegrown fruit, veg and flowers, and often jam, eggs, chutney etc


----------



## martina

Thanks for the breakfast recipe Sam, that sounds a great way to start the day.
Julie, I am glad that you have heard from Fale, even though in e-mail. I feel that you are really kind thinking of that woman as confused, which she is, rather than bad.
Happy Easter to you all. I am still with my friend and will be home tomorrow instead of Tuesday as she has a long trip to the dentist Tuesday morning. More bonnet making and dog sitting today. Otherwise just a couple of walks and eating. All needing are in my prayers. Once again, Happy Easter to all my friends.


----------



## Lurker 2

That is good Martina that you have had a good weekend with your friend- breaks in the routine, I always find welcome! It did help I think having the talk with Fofoa. I pray that it has. Church as always was good- it is great to be with friends.


----------



## Lurker 2

Most of the KTP seems to be asleep or otherwise occupied, it is after all Easter Sunday morning in Britain, so I will say goodnight, and sign off. Tomorrow is a holiday too, so I won't bother out until the buses are back to normal.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a rainy Surrey, this is the first rain we have had for a couple of weeks, so it will help bed in all the new plants.

Going to have a quiet day, once tyhe family have called in on their was to the other grandparents. I weill be sorting out some hair for minime and getting some knitting together to take away when I go away next week with some KP girls here in the UK.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all

Happy Easter/Passover to those who are celebrating.

Sunday photos.....


----------



## Silverowl

I hope everyone has a great day. Sending lots of healing light and energy to all who need it and (((HUGS))) to everyone.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is awesome -- I love hearing everyone's answers to Sam's question...thanks, Sam.



TNS said:


> Just wrote a long essay on shops in Alderney and Guernsey and lost it whilst looking for a photo to accompany it, so now I'll try a shorter version. Alderney as some of you will know is a small island (pop. 1900) so we don't have any big stores, although we do have a couple of fairly extensively stocked food stores, one locally owned and one Guernsey based. The local Farmer has also just stared a Farm Shop in the main street and his son is running the farm, so we do have some choice. He sells a lot of his own meat plus some bought in fruit and vegetables etc. We have another butchers shop and a fishmonger, and also a small Saturday market where you can get home baked bread and cakes, and locally produced eggs, fruit and veg.
> Guernsey being bigger does have some larger stores, but only recently got two Waitrose stores (UK) which replaced a couple of local ones which were frankly awful. We have a Marks&Spencer food store too, quite good but expensive, but so is Waitrose. We don't have any of the cheaper stores eg Aldi, Lidl, but do have Coop and Iceland, but all the food is more expensive than on the mainland. However, there is a wonderful Guernsey tradition of selling extra garden produce at the road side based on an honesty box system, known as Hedge Veg. If you get to know the different sites you can find lovely fresh homegrown fruit, veg and flowers, and often jam, eggs, chutney etc


----------



## sugarsugar

Happy Easter everyone, another busy day between hospital and my mums with DS and GF then back to hospital. Of course Serena is still gorgeous.  They are both doing really well. DD did her first bath today and Serena is feeding really well now. The Easter Bunny came to all the rooms early hours this morning and left gifts for each child. DD woke up to a really cute pink easter duck in Serena's crib. Wasnt that lovely.?


----------



## Poledra65

Good morning to all and Happy Easter to those who are celebrating!!! 
Caren, welcome home!!! Have an extra cuppa for me, my water reservoir for my Keurig isn't here yet, so no coffee at home for me since last Tuesday when I dropped the the one and broke it to smithereens. I sure hope it shows up tomorrow. :roll: 
Pacer, have a great day. David just left at about 5ish this morning to head to KC, Missouri, but we went to the nursery yesterday and picked out some flowers to plant in amongst the bulbs in the yard, he mowed the yard, and did a little fishing, so it was a very enjoyable day. 
Kathy, safe travels. 
Melyn, love the bluebells. PurpleFi, gorgeous garden, Mr. P really does a good garden. Anyone I missed that posted pictures, they were gorgeous, I know, but I just can't remember who all posted. 
Sugar, love Serena Rose' name, she is just gorgeous. The pink duck is sweet, very glad that she is eating well and that she and mom are doing so well. It's nice to hear that they do still keep mums a few days at the hospital to have time to bond with their babies, somewhere in the world. Here it's practically shoving mom out the door the same day and just keeping the little one and mom has to come for visiting hours, sad. 
They burn on the sides of the highways in Alaska too, or at least they did. 
Well, I don't know what Marla and I are going to do today, I think just stay home and veg out. 
Happy Egg hunting you all!!


----------



## sugarsugar

Well, I have sort of caught up on last weeks TP, although I think I have missed some pages in the middle. :roll: 
So hopefully tomorrow I can read this new TP! Thanks again for all the well wishes and comments re baby. You are all wonderful aunts/great aunts etc.
I have to say I am disappointed in the BF and his mother! There has been no present/balloon/flower or even a card from them! :twisted: Nothing, zilch, nada, just nothing. AND BF hasnt showed up at the hospital since yesterday afternoon! :twisted: :twisted:
Weird family.

Anyway its bedtime again. Take care everyone

((((((GROUP HUG)))))


----------



## Grandmapaula

Happy Easter!! Gotta run - Breakfast at church - egg souffle, pancakes, baked oatmeal, fruit, sausage, bacon, and more. See you later. Love, Paula


----------



## gagesmom

8:45am here and Gage is still asleep. 

Happy Easter on and all. :-D 


Going back to catch up. Sorry I have not been on much.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning to all and Happy Easter to those who are celebrating!!!
> 
> Happy Easter to you too!!! Dinner is at Sara-Mae's today so, no rushing around to get a meal fixed. Good thing as there is no food in the house. My bad Jamie says there are bagels.
> Just getting to coffee now although I've been up since very silly o'clock this morning. :wink: Formula1, at 1am and have been up ever since.Then WEC at Silvestone shortly after that. Downloading photos now, seems to be taking for ever though. Hope David has a good trip. Holidays for a few days for us sort of. Looking at my yard there wont be mowing any time soon. Flowers will be hopfully coming up soon. at least in the not still flooded areas. While we were gone I guess there was a lot of flooding in Carthage some of the roads were closed going into the town. Still waiting on photos to download my poor computer is not liking to work this morning.


----------



## gagesmom

Julie I am so pleased that Fale has contacted you.

Hugs and happiness to you.((  ))


----------



## gagesmom

Gage has finally awoken so I am off to follow him on his search.

Check in later on.


----------



## kehinkle

Well, my brain keeps telling me it's this coming weekend but I added it is in two. Don't know why I goofed that up because I know that next Sunday is my oldest sister's birthday. Today is her husband's. Tomorrow is my DD2's. So, I guess I have to work two more weeks before I can have any fun!

Berea is a nice little place. They have a college that if I remember correctly is tuition free. I took the bus tour from the Welcome Center a few years ago. At the center, they have KY artisans with their work for sale. May pop up there today for something to do.

Kathy



RookieRetiree said:


> My brother who now lives in Dallas once lived in Berea, Ohio and we took quite a few trips out there when they lived there and my youngest brother lives outside of Cleveland.
> 
> With so many of us and so many offspring, we probably have most of the States covered with a relative or two. Hope you find somewhere to have a nice dinner and we'll see you not next weekend, but the weekend after that. It's hard for me to keep track too being so excited about all of you coming. DH is now talking about going up to his brother's in Crystal Lake so he can help him build a swing set at our nephew's house.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning and Happy Easter from Great Bend. It is a lovely 2c/43f at 9:26am. The sun is shinning, birds are singing life is good. :thumbup: 

Today's coffee is breakfast one morning on the ship along with another photo from our holiday. 

Hugs for everyone and a special hug for our newest grand baby Serena. Heing energy for all those in need.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Well, I have sort of caught up on last weeks TP, although I think I have missed some pages in the middle. :roll:
> So hopefully tomorrow I can read this new TP! Thanks again for all the well wishes and comments re baby. You are all wonderful aunts/great aunts etc.
> I have to say I am disappointed in the BF and his mother! There has been no present/balloon/flower or even a card from them! :twisted: Nothing, zilch, nada, just nothing. AND BF hasnt showed up at the hospital since yesterday afternoon! :twisted: :twisted:
> Weird family.
> 
> Anyway its bedtime again. Take care everyone
> 
> ((((((GROUP HUG)))))


That hug is very welcome- once I get off here I will knit a round on the blue guerrnsey and head back to bed. Odd family! you would have thought they would want to see Serena Rose!
Sleep well.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning to all and Happy Easter to those who are celebrating!!!
> Caren, welcome home!!! Have an extra cuppa for me, my water reservoir for my Keurig isn't here yet, so no coffee at home for me since last Tuesday when I dropped the the one and broke it to smithereens. I sure hope it shows up tomorrow. :roll:
> Pacer, have a great day. David just left at about 5ish this morning to head to KC, Missouri, but we went to the nursery yesterday and picked out some flowers to plant in amongst the bulbs in the yard, he mowed the yard, and did a little fishing, so it was a very enjoyable day.
> Kathy, safe travels.
> Melyn, love the bluebells. PurpleFi, gorgeous garden, Mr. P really does a good garden. Anyone I missed that posted pictures, they were gorgeous, I know, but I just can't remember who all posted.
> Sugar, love Serena Rose' name, she is just gorgeous. The pink duck is sweet, very glad that she is eating well and that she and mom are doing so well. It's nice to hear that they do still keep mums a few days at the hospital to have time to bond with their babies, somewhere in the world. Here it's practically shoving mom out the door the same day and just keeping the little one and mom has to come for visiting hours, sad.
> They burn on the sides of the highways in Alaska too, or at least they did.
> Well, I don't know what Marla and I are going to do today, I think just stay home and veg out.
> Happy Egg hunting you all!!


Kaye! hope you and Marla are enjoying a veg. out day- that is pretty much for what I plan to do today, Monday. Can't be bothered fighting the Public Holiday bus timetable- even though I could do with some carrots for Ringo. I was surprised on Saturday when he ate a small quantity of banana- Rufus even used to eat pineapple, Can't remember him refusing anything. I spoke with his new owners, BTW on Saturday- he is going well, which is really good. I had been very concerned when I got a call from the animal shelter, but it was because he had managed to lose hi registration tags. Relief.


----------



## NanaCaren

Shared with me from a friend this morning, seems to be perfect for the KTP.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> 8:45am here and Gage is still asleep.
> 
> Happy Easter on and all. :-D
> 
> Going back to catch up. Sorry I have not been on much.


As Gage is likely awake by now, hope you are all having a Blessed day! the bunny (cookie?) looks fun- nice that Gage's friend is a three year old!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Julie I am so pleased that Fale has contacted you.
> 
> Hugs and happiness to you.((  ))


It is hard Melody to be sure when it is just a text. But I must take it at face value.
Hugs to you all three, and a scritch for all three of your four legged family!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Shared with me from a friend this morning, seems to be perfect for the KTP.


Happy Easter, Caren, good to have you back home- even if things are seriously soggy!


----------



## kehinkle

Happy Easter!

Woke up early this morning and tried to go back to sleep but the mind said no. So up but not very active. Thinking about going to the Welcome Center, if open and look around at the wares for sale there. 

Caren, I remember you had mentioned a trip. Hope the cruise was relaxing. Can't wait to see more pix. Never have been on a cruise so will be interested.

Finished the fifth square last night. Now to get home and mail out the package. Still knitting on the socks and will try to get the panda done today.

The family had Easter yesterday as my DD1 works a double today. Brodee got a new bike from the Easter bunny they went to an egg hunt in Holgate as they missed the one in town. Hopefully I will be able to Skype with my DS today. His in-laws are coming for dinner. I will be going there the first week in June for 8th grade graduation and a recital with his oldest. So trying not to feel sorry for myself by being away from home today.

Bonnie, I drive a cargo van and I have a cot with a gel mattress. No real sleeper but it works for me. Almost every expedite driver I run into had the same set up. It folds up for when I carry two pallets. 

Off I go for breakfast and adventure. Hope everyone has a great day.

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Easter, Caren, good to have you back home- even if things are seriously soggy!


Thank you, happy late Easter to you. Good to be home even though I was very well pampered while I was away.


----------



## Designer1234

*Happy Easter to all my sisters and brothers on the Knitting Tea Party*. We have received some beautiful bouquets from my family over the years and I think they may give you the feeling that Spring is here - and the wonderful feelings about Easter.


----------



## nittergma

Let me chime in by welcoming you too Barbtobias! Hope you enjoy the tea party! We look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## nittergma

Shirley, your applique thread painting is so beautiful!


Designer1234 said:


> Happy Easter to all my sisters and brothers on the Knitting Tea Party. We have received some beautiful bouquets from my family over the years and I think they may give you the feeling that Spring is here - and the wonderful feelings about Easter.


----------



## nittergma

Sounds delicious! Enjoy! Happy Easter to everyone who celebrates it!


Grandmapaula said:


> Happy Easter!! Gotta run - Breakfast at church - egg souffle, pancakes, baked oatmeal, fruit, sausage, bacon, and more. See you later. Love, Paula


 He lives!


----------



## sassafras123

Happy Easter.
I'm planning a quiet day as I'm tired.
Happy 1st. Easter Serena Rose.


----------



## Sorlenna

I got to see a video of GD#1 dancing this morning, so that is a great start to the day!  (Sugarsugar, I can tell you from experience that not only is Serena Rose still gorgeous, but she will get more so every day--that is what grandchildren do.  )

I wish you all a blessed day!


----------



## Designer1234

nittergma said:


> Shirley, your applique thread painting is so beautiful!


Thankyou so much- they were a joy while I was doing them.


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> Just one more....... LOL I just had a quick look at my FB and DD best friend had posted this one....


Just beginning to catch up........seeing all the photos of Serena......she is gorgeous! Your DD looks so young - obviously takes after her mother!


----------



## nittergma

I'm so glad to hear baby is finally here Sugar. Serena Rose is such a pretty name! Hopefully everything went ok, I think I must have missed quite a bit of last week's tp. Congratulations too you and Mom. Sorry to hear about the non involvement of Father and parents. Hope she isn't to sad over it.


sugarsugar said:


> Happy Easter everyone, another busy day between hospital and my mums with DS and GF then back to hospital. Of course Serena is still gorgeous.  They are both doing really well. DD did her first bath today and Serena is feeding really well now. The Easter Bunny came to all the rooms early hours this morning and left gifts for each child. DD woke up to a really cute pink easter duck in Serena's crib. Wasnt that lovely.?


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm so sad to hear about the lack of interest from BF and his Mom. I hope they come around, but this may be a wake up call to your daughter as to what kind of partner in parenting she wants/needs. Loved seeing the picture of your DS holding Serena. Love the name and Love to see the photos....Our granddaughters will be here in about 2 hours -- lots of fun time and snuggles.



sugarsugar said:


> Well, I have sort of caught up on last weeks TP, although I think I have missed some pages in the middle. :roll:
> So hopefully tomorrow I can read this new TP! Thanks again for all the well wishes and comments re baby. You are all wonderful aunts/great aunts etc.
> I have to say I am disappointed in the BF and his mother! There has been no present/balloon/flower or even a card from them! :twisted: Nothing, zilch, nada, just nothing. AND BF hasnt showed up at the hospital since yesterday afternoon! :twisted: :twisted:
> Weird family.
> 
> Anyway its bedtime again. Take care everyone
> 
> ((((((GROUP HUG)))))


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Easter --- the breakfast sounds wonderful!! Time to rejoice with your church family.



Grandmapaula said:


> Happy Easter!! Gotta run - Breakfast at church - egg souffle, pancakes, baked oatmeal, fruit, sausage, bacon, and more. See you later. Love, Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree

Darling----our Easter Bunny isn't nearly as creative. Actually, we've made a deal that Santa, Easter Bunny, etc. only comes to the GK's homes -- whatever is at our house for them is from Grandma and Grandpa T. Our kids were never confused when seeing things from Santa at both our house and at their grandparents...or maybe they were, but knew a good thing when they saw it and just kept quiet? Hmmm??



gagesmom said:


> 8:45am here and Gage is still asleep.
> 
> Happy Easter on and all. :-D
> 
> Going back to catch up. Sorry I have not been on much.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm so glad that your absence was due to a trip---can't wait to hear more about it. Hope you had a blast.


Was an interesting holiday for sure. First the plane was delayed do to someone breaking one of the overhead bins. Had to be taxied to a different airport so as not to miss our connecting flight. Wrong on that thought missed the flight had to get a different one. By this time I was non too happy. Kids weren't either, no dinner until near midnight and had to be up again by 5am to catch the next flight. Was told we had no seats on the flight from Chicago to Miami. Oh no was not having that. Just as we were boarding got seats for the next flight. All is good once again. Start boarding the plane some wonderful person thought my foot was the floor, would not have been so bad if he had of been the size if Sam. Crunch, I board plane with foot that is now black and blue. Slept 2&1/2 days away. Over all did have fun relaxed got pampered.
My foot is much less coloured and only swells if I stay on it to long. Trip back a breeze, only two short 15 minute delays. A lovely sunset as we were leaving the airport to drive home. It is good to be home and back to normal.


----------



## Designer1234

I have been catching up on some of my wip's on the workshop (which, by the way will remain open for awhile, and I finally finished an afghan that I started last year - It is a variety of stitches, no plan or pattern. It is a good stashbuster. I made on like this for my son and so this one will be for my daughter at Christmas. Great stashbuster.


----------



## NanaCaren

jheiens said:


> Glad to see you posting again, Caren. We've missed you but know you've been very busy.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Not really busy goofing off on holidays, a much needed break from reality.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Caren, good to see you back, glad you had a good holiday, after the winter you have had I'm sure it was great to get away

Sugar, sad to hear the BF & family are not taking an interest, amazing how some like to be around for the making of the baby but no interest in the work entailed. Hope all works out OK.

Shirley, the thread painting is beautiful as always.
Purplefi, lovely photos of the garden, I love violas, such hardy little plants, they are always the first blooms I see in spring & continue until freeze up.
We have no plans for today as my sons are both working & DIL & GKs have gone to a family get together for her family. We had our get together last Sunday.
Very dreary here this morning, the snow is starting to sink again & it is supposed to rain today. The kind of day for a good book, a blanket & the couch.
Kaye, can you put your bedding plants out so soon? Here I cannot put anything out until near the May long weekend, usually only petunias before that, then others after.
So interesting to read about the shopping choices. Needless to say, with the distance I have to go for a real shopping trip, I keep my pantry stocked.
Well, hope you all have a lovely Easter celebration with family & friends


----------



## angelam

melyn said:


> The bluebell woods in Hampshire where my youngest sister lives, her husband took the pic.


Lovely picture. We have woods around here looking like that at the moment. I'm hoping to resume walking with my group next week after having not walked with them for almost a year, due to foot problems. Hope there's still a few bluebells around.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a text message, at last saying it is from him- I just hope she actually has spoken with him about it. Thanks so much for the hug.
> Happy Day and Birthday to whom ever!


That's great news. Could this open up a text messaging dialogue between the two of you without any interference from you know who?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Easter to Everyone! For those who already celebrated hope it was a wonderful day. I'm off to bake a pound cake. DH surprised me and got home last night! So good to have him back where he belongs. TTYL


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> in case you don't know what to have for breakfast in the morning you might try these. --- sam
> 
> Thick, hearty pieces of Italian Bread are soaked in a traditional egg and milk mixture and then stuffed with a fruit mixture including raspberries and peaches that have soaked overnight in a summer sangria. You want a reminder of a summer evening served at the breakfast table? This is your dish.
> 
> Serves 4
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> SANGRIA
> 1 750 mL bottle Gallo Family Vineyards Sweet White Blend wine
> 
> 4 oz peach liqueur
> 16 oz frozen raspberries
> 16 oz frozen peaches
> 16 oz club soda
> 
> DIRECTIONS
> 
> In a large pitcher, add wine, peach liqueur and frozen fruit.
> 
> Refrigerate overnight to allow flavors to meld together.
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> FRENCH TOAST
> 8 1" slices Italian bread
> 4 eggs
> 1 cup milk
> ½ tsp vanilla extract
> pinch of nutmeg
> ½ cup peach preserves
> ½ cup raspberry preserves
> 1 Tbsp water
> 2 tsp cornstarch
> powdered sugar
> 
> DIRECTIONS
> 
> Preheat oven to 425 degrees.
> 
> In a small saucepan, all half of fruit from sangria with slotted spoon.
> 
> Over medium heat, add peach and raspberry preserves and bring to a simmer. Allow to simmer for 10 minutes.
> 
> In a small bowl, whisk together water and cornstarch and then stir into fruit mixture. When thickened, remove from heat.
> 
> In a shallow bowl, combine eggs, milk, vanilla and nutmeg. Dip four slices of bread into mixture and place coated side down on a parchment or silicone mat covered baking sheet,
> 
> Spoon fruit mixture on top of bread.
> 
> Coat remaining four slices of bread in milk mixture and place coated side up over fruit mixture.
> 
> Bake for 10 minutes until lightly brown and then carefully flip to brown other side.
> 
> Bake for an additional 6 minutes.
> 
> Remove and plate immediately, serving with any remaining fruit mixture and powdered sugar


Sam are you suggesting Sangria for breakfast?? I have enough trouble getting going in the mornings as it is!!!


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> Well, I have sort of caught up on last weeks TP, although I think I have missed some pages in the middle. :roll:
> So hopefully tomorrow I can read this new TP! Thanks again for all the well wishes and comments re baby. You are all wonderful aunts/great aunts etc.
> I have to say I am disappointed in the BF and his mother! There has been no present/balloon/flower or even a card from them! :twisted: Nothing, zilch, nada, just nothing. AND BF hasnt showed up at the hospital since yesterday afternoon! :twisted: :twisted:
> Weird family.
> 
> Anyway its bedtime again. Take care everyone
> 
> ((((((GROUP HUG)))))


As you say, weird family. Was the BF there for the birth?


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning and Happy Easter from Great Bend. It is a lovely 2c/43f at 9:26am. The sun is shinning, birds are singing life is good. :thumbup:
> 
> Today's coffee is breakfast one morning on the ship along with another photo from our holiday.
> 
> Hugs for everyone and a special hug for our newest grand baby Serena. Heing energy for all those in need.


Happy Easter to you too Caren. Glad you managed to get away for a bit of R&R but it's good to see you back.


----------



## Spider

Happy Easter all.
Will write more about our grocery shopping in our areas.
At DS and his wife's for the weekend. We have gone shopping and now we are cooking a big Easter dinner. Her father is coming I to eat. We will have to leave this afternoon, we both work tomorrow. Sun is out birds singing and will be a nice day.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Sam are you suggesting Sangria for breakfast?? I have enough trouble getting going in the mornings as it is!!!


Yes but today is a special occasion, or if you have it on a week end it wouldn't be so bad. Well unless you have to work on a week end. :-D :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Happy Easter to you too Caren. Glad you managed to get away for a bit of R&R but it's good to see you back.


Happy Easter to you Angela. It was nice to get away but, I am glad to be home. Missed everyone and my own bed too.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Yes but today is a special occasion, or if you have it on a week end it wouldn't be so bad. Well unless you have to work on a week end. :-D :roll:


Well that's alright then!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Well that's alright then!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


I had Bucks Fizz everyday on the cruise, but then I didn't have any place to be. :-D :-D :thumbup: They also had some rather nice whiskey too.


----------



## purl2diva

Happy Easter from the Phoenix airport-on our way back home to Wisconsin. We have had a lovely winter here but will be happy to see family and friends again.

My cold is somewhat better-not coughing as much. I hate to be inflicting this on others on the flight.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, happy late Easter to you. Good to be home even though I was very well pampered while I was away.


For some reason your videos come through upside down for me! It does not stop it from looking very, very soggy, gosh I do hope the plants and trees do survive it all! I am so glad you were pampered! I thought you often worked when cruising- was it a proper holiday this time?


----------



## pacer

Wishing everyone a happy Easter. Matthew's Easter gift to us today (no cards available on this picture).


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I have been catching up on some of my wip's on the workshop (which, by the way will remain open for awhile, and I finally finished an afghan that I started last year - It is a variety of stitches, no plan or pattern. It is a good stashbuster. I made on like this for my son and so this one will be for my daughter at Christmas. Great stashbuster.


And very colourful!


----------



## Pup lover

We used to have a Red Fox locally owned, their produce was not real good, their meat counter was wonderful, however once Walmart came to town they were out of business within a year. That was mainly what people went there for. We also have a County Market/Cub Foods/Niemann's (one store, company has stores under all of those names) which has good produce and meat. We have an Aldi's and Wal-mart. Thats it for our town of 13,000 and we are the county seat so lots of the little town around come here for Wal-mart. About 20 miles way that is locally owned, they have good produce and have a great butcher. They do really good meat sales a few times a year and we stock up then and cut it up into meal size portions and freeze it. Then 40 miles away we have Sams Club, Naturally Yours, Fresh Market etc. We go to Sams Club about every other month and stock up on various items. They also have other grocery stores there, Jewel, Kroger, Schucks etc. that have things that our stores dont. We have a meat locker about 15 miles away with grass fed beef and a local dairy about 25 miles away that make their own icecream, butter etc. and sell it. 

Making a ham and homemade macaroni and cheese for today. Did swiss steak and gravy in the crock pot yesterday and made a mock beef stroganoff today for the week. Will do our "meals on wheels" deliveries to family members later today. DH is actually out mowing. We got all the flowers beds cleaned off yesterday except for the one around the house. Looked at about 11 houses with DS1, he has a favorite not sure it can be worked out though as it is about $6,000.00 above his price range. He is anxious and expects it to happen now ya now. Trying to get him to have patience, if/when its the right it will all fall into place and happen with out him having to force anything. 

Hope everyone is having a great day! "Hoppy" Easter

Prayers n hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> That's great news. Could this open up a text messaging dialogue between the two of you without any interference from you know who?


Unfortunately his memory has got to the point that he would never remember how to do it- even his own mobile is now beyond him, either someone has to help him, or I take the cost, if only they would cooperate!


----------



## flyty1n

Thank Matthew for his wonderful artwork Easter gift. I'm off to church to enjoy this wonderful and happy season.


----------



## flyty1n

Thank Matthew for his wonderful artwork Easter gift. I'm off to church to enjoy this wonderful and happy season.


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Easter! I hope everyone has a blessed day!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Wishing everyone a happy Easter. Matthew's Easter gift to us today (no cards available on this picture).


But lovely as is all his work.


----------



## KatyNora

pacer said:


> Wishing everyone a happy Easter. Matthew's Easter gift to us today (no cards available on this picture).


Thank you, Matthew - and pacer for posting the picture. It's excellent. If it's OK, I'd like to clip a copy and use it as my desktop background some times. Thanks. And Happy Easter!


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Wishing everyone a happy Easter. Matthew's Easter gift to us today (no cards available on this picture).


I love this. Thank You Matthew!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
A beautiful Easter Bunny.


----------



## Cashmeregma

So much I've missed on and only been gone probably less than 24 hrs. LOL 

Passover started April 14th

Happy Easter. I didn't have to do a meal or climb stairs. It is going to be a get-together at our son's Best Man's house with all his family and ours. I am taking a cheese tart, fruit tray with melted chocolate and a bottle of wine. Need to get ready.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> For some reason your videos come through upside down for me! It does not stop it from looking very, very soggy, gosh I do hope the plants and trees do survive it all! I am so glad you were pampered! I thought you often worked when cruising- was it a proper holiday this time?


Not sure why they are upside down. The plants and trees should survive, I'm not too worried. I did work as well just not as much this time. It was to have been a proper holiday but can't help taking photos. With my foot messed up didn't get many at all. 
Some of the grandchildren having fun with bubbles.


----------



## angelam

pacer said:


> Wishing everyone a happy Easter. Matthew's Easter gift to us today (no cards available on this picture).


Thank you Matthew, that is a wonderful picture. I hope you're having a very Happy Easter.


----------



## Designer1234

pacer said:


> Wishing everyone a happy Easter. Matthew's Easter gift to us today (no cards available on this picture).


That is his best one yet!! He is really really talented! I think he has a future doing this - he will likely be able to support himself -- it is perfect and that is a difficult process and to get it this well done is unbelievable -- I am soooooo impressed. You tell him to keep doing this wonderful thing that he loves.

I think it should be kept separate and printed in a larger format? and copies sold??


----------



## pacer

KatyNora said:


> Thank you, Matthew - and pacer for posting the picture. It's excellent. If it's OK, I'd like to clip a copy and use it as my desktop background some times. Thanks. And Happy Easter!


That is fine. Matthew won't mind. He wants me to take him to my friend's home either tonight or tomorrow to deliver the picture to her. She loves bunnies and he likes to give her drawings sometimes. She is a RN and is so wonderful with Matthew. She is patient and understanding of his autism and just loves him for who he is. We love her too.


----------



## Patches39

Back home, went to Del. To spend the day with my DD. Had a good time she cooked and I ended up spending the night, just got home, 2:10 PM so will try to get up to date on everything. :-D


----------



## pacer

Designer1234 said:


> That is his best one yet!! He is really really talented! I think he has a future doing this - he will likely be able to support himself -- it is perfect and that is a difficult process and to get it this well done is unbelievable -- I am soooooo impressed. You tell him to keep doing this wonderful thing that he loves.
> 
> I think it should be kept separate and printed in a larger format? and copies sold??


We were at church from 6AM-1PM so he started and finished that drawing during that time frame. I am so pleased with the progress he is making with his drawing talents. Next weekend we should get 3 of his pictures back from being framed. Can't wait to see them. It makes him feel good that his drawings are worthy of being framed and gifted.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Matthews bunny is so lifelike. I agrees with Shirley,you should get prints of that one. Excellent.


----------



## KatyNora

pacer said:


> That is fine. Matthew won't mind. He wants me to take him to my friend's home either tonight or tomorrow to deliver the picture to her. She loves bunnies and he likes to give her drawings sometimes. She is a RN and is so wonderful with Matthew. She is patient and understanding of his autism and just loves him for who he is. We love her too.


Thank you. I've put it on my desktop now and will have to keep the KTP minimized so I can see it.


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> Not sure why they are upside down. The plants and trees should survive, I'm not too worried. I did work as well just not as much this time. It was to have been a proper holiday but can't help taking photos. With my foot messed up didn't get many at all.
> Some of the grandchildren having fun with bubbles.


Looks like fun.


----------



## Patches39

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Saturday/Sunday!!


So cute, :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Not sure why they are upside down. The plants and trees should survive, I'm not too worried. I did work as well just not as much this time. It was to have been a proper holiday but can't help taking photos. With my foot messed up didn't get many at all.
> Some of the grandchildren having fun with bubbles.


Bubbles are always so much fun- so glad you think the vegetation will survive!


----------



## martina

Matthew is very talented.


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Looks like fun.


They had a lot of fun until it got too loud.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Bubbles are always so much fun- so glad you think the vegetation will survive!


If we were outdoors there would be several bubble machines going for them. Then they went out to collect eggs. Seems the yard is so small they pretty much just had to pick eggs up. DJ's haul from today.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> If we were outdoors there would be several bubble machines going for them. Then they went out to collect eggs. Seems the yard is so small they pretty much just had to pick eggs up. DJ's haul from today.


Golly you were high up for two of those shots! DJ looks so happy with her 'haul'!


----------



## jheiens

We presented the Easter cantata this morning for the AM service With Communion in the middle of the singing. Tim stood next to me in the tenor section (that's my range also) and he managed to stand for over 30 minutes without skipping a note--even though it got rather warm before we concluded.

The congregation was larger than usual but they were all obviously impressed with our presentation. Pastor was dripping sweat from the warmth and his own efforts and emotions stirred up by the season and the lyrics. 

Some of the goslings will be here after all for dinner this evening, so I'd better get back to my part of the preparations.

TTYL, Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rainy Surrey, this is the first rain we have had for a couple of weeks, so it will help bed in all the new plants.
> 
> Going to have a quiet day, once tyhe family have called in on their was to the other grandparents. I weill be sorting out some hair for minime and getting some knitting together to take away when I go away next week with some KP girls here in the UK.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all
> 
> Happy Easter/Passover to those who are celebrating.
> 
> Sunday photos.....


What lovely flowers, so nice and relaxing.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly you were high up for two of those shots! DJ looks so happy with her 'haul'!


I wasn't walking down the two flights of stairs to get photos. I doubt I could have gotten everyone in.


----------



## pacer

jheiens said:


> We presented the Easter cantata this morning for the AM service With Communion in the middle of the singing. Tim stood next to me in the tenor section (that's my range also) and he managed to stand for over 30 minutes without skipping a note--even though it got rather warm before we concluded.
> 
> The congregation was larger than usual but they were all obviously impressed with our presentation. Pastor was dripping sweat from the warmth and his own efforts and emotions stirred up by the season and the lyrics.
> 
> Some of the goslings will be here after all for dinner this evening, so I'd better get back to my part of the preparations.
> 
> TTYL, Ohio Joy


Congrats to Tim. To accomplish standing that long in the heat that none of us have gotten use to yet and singing away. I am so pleased for him. Sounds like the day will be filled with more fun as well.

I finished knitting my second square today and drew up a design for the third one. I will get that on my needles soon. It is amazing what I can do when I am off from work for a few days.

Have a lovely day.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning and Happy Easter from Great Bend. It is a lovely 2c/43f at 9:26am. The sun is shinning, birds are singing life is good. :thumbup:
> 
> Today's coffee is breakfast one morning on the ship along with another photo from our holiday.
> 
> Hugs for everyone and a special hug for our newest grand baby Serena. Heing energy for all those in need.


Lovely coffee, and nice air shot, really like it. :-D


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hoppy Easter everyone!!! I hope you all have a wonderful day. Quiet here - nothing special planned except taking it easy. love to all - AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> We presented the Easter cantata this morning for the AM service With Communion in the middle of the singing. Tim stood next to me in the tenor section (that's my range also) and he managed to stand for over 30 minutes without skipping a note--even though it got rather warm before we concluded.
> 
> The congregation was larger than usual but they were all obviously impressed with our presentation. Pastor was dripping sweat from the warmth and his own efforts and emotions stirred up by the season and the lyrics.
> 
> Some of the goslings will be here after all for dinner this evening, so I'd better get back to my part of the preparations.
> 
> TTYL, Ohio Joy


Good on you Tim! Well done for knowing your score, and for managing to stand for such a long time. These days I would have difficulty with that one! OOps I vacuum cleaned the lap top, and now it won't 'enter' We'll have to work on that one! I was trying to go down a line *Joy* but I guess if I highlight it that will help! I do hope some of the goslings manage to turn up to share in your repast! I have managed to forget, will this be the second meal they have had with you this weekend?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I wasn't walking down the two flights of stairs to get photos. I doubt I could have gotten everyone in.


Fair enough! :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

nittergma said:


> Shirley, your applique thread painting is so beautiful!


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

pacer said:


> Wishing everyone a happy Easter. Matthew's Easter gift to us today (no cards available on this picture).


Well done, sir! Quite a realistic and beautiful rabbit--and a happy Easter to Matthew and you! 

Our company has gone...so much good food! Now I need a nap. LOL


----------



## Patches39

pacer said:


> Wishing everyone a happy Easter. Matthew's Easter gift to us today (no cards available on this picture).


Awesome, thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Not sure why they are upside down. The plants and trees should survive, I'm not too worried. I did work as well just not as much this time. It was to have been a proper holiday but can't help taking photos. With my foot messed up didn't get many at all.
> Some of the grandchildren having fun with bubbles.


 :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> If we were outdoors there would be several bubble machines going for them. Then they went out to collect eggs. Seems the yard is so small they pretty much just had to pick eggs up. DJ's haul from today.


Such a lovely family, you can feel the love and see the closeness. Now that's a blessing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

pacer said:


> Wishing everyone a happy Easter. Matthew's Easter gift to us today (no cards available on this picture).


I think this is his best drawing ever! Please let him know how much I like it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thank you,Matthew...love the bunny picture and admire your talent. Yea, great going, Tim. It's been so long that I've sung with a group that I wonder what my range is now---probably not the soprano it once was. There are always more people attending services on Easter...our congregation spilled out into a closed circuit TV feed into the family center.

Brunch with the family was wonderful - it was so great seeing the two older grandkids play together so nicely -- and baby "I" was just too precious, but I had to share with every one else. 

DD#2 and boyfriend are off for a vacation together and DGS is here with us for a few days this week...will work out great since his pre-school is at the same H.S. where DH is the security guard, they'll leave together in the a.m.--I plan on heading back to bed in the a.m. after doing the clean up needed after today. I'm just soaking in quiet now and the feeling of complete satisfaction of good food, good time, and thankful for my wonderful family. DD#1 is here alone so we get some one to one time which is always nice.

I'll probably head out tomorrow afternoon to look at ranges -- should be fun.

Love the photos of the family, Caren..love the photos of the family Easter Egg hunt and hope your foot gets all better very quickly.


----------



## pammie1234

Congratulations to Tim and Matthew for doing outstanding work today!

Sugar, I'm sad that BF and mom are not showing any kindness to the mother and child. It may not be as bad long term since the mom seemed to start off making some demands on time. Regardless of what happens with them, they have you as their go to grandma. As young as DD is, I'm sure she will appreciate your help.

Beautiful photos of Easter celebrations!


----------



## machriste

Love the rabbit, Tim. I think the turn of it's head is just right!


----------



## pacer

pammie1234 said:


> Congratulations to Tim and Matthew for doing outstanding work today!
> 
> Sugar, I'm sad that BF and mom are not showing any kindness to the mother and child. It may not be as bad long term since the mom seemed to start off making some demands on time. Regardless of what happens with them, they have you as their go to grandma. As young as DD is, I'm sure she will appreciate your help.
> 
> Beautiful photos of Easter celebrations!


I remember Sugar that BF's mum gave nothing at the baby shower as she was keeping all the outfits, etc at her house. If she cares about the baby that much, why would she not show up at the hospital? Confusing BF and Mum. I hope DD knows where the love and support truly can be found.


----------



## iamsam

tns - is it time for the puffin cam yet? --- sam



TNS said:


> Just wrote a long essay on shops in Alderney and Guernsey and lost it whilst looking for a photo to accompany it, so now I'll try a shorter version. Alderney as some of you will know is a small island (pop. 1900) so we don't have any big stores, although we do have a couple of fairly extensively stocked food stores, one locally owned and one Guernsey based. The local Farmer has also just stared a Farm Shop in the main street and his son is running the farm, so we do have some choice. He sells a lot of his own meat plus some bought in fruit and vegetables etc. We have another butchers shop and a fishmonger, and also a small Saturday market where you can get home baked bread and cakes, and locally produced eggs, fruit and veg.
> Guernsey being bigger does have some larger stores, but only recently got two Waitrose stores (UK) which replaced a couple of local ones which were frankly awful. We have a Marks&Spencer food store too, quite good but expensive, but so is Waitrose. We don't have any of the cheaper stores eg Aldi, Lidl, but do have Coop and Iceland, but all the food is more expensive than on the mainland. However, there is a wonderful Guernsey tradition of selling extra garden produce at the road side based on an honesty box system, known as Hedge Veg. If you get to know the different sites you can find lovely fresh homegrown fruit, veg and flowers, and often jam, eggs, chutney etc


----------



## iamsam

and don't forget an uncle - or should I say grandpa. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well, I have sort of caught up on last weeks TP, although I think I have missed some pages in the middle. :roll:
> So hopefully tomorrow I can read this new TP! Thanks again for all the well wishes and comments re baby. You are all wonderful aunts/great aunts etc.
> I have to say I am disappointed in the BF and his mother! There has been no present/balloon/flower or even a card from them! :twisted: Nothing, zilch, nada, just nothing. AND BF hasnt showed up at the hospital since yesterday afternoon! :twisted: :twisted:
> Weird family.
> 
> Anyway its bedtime again. Take care everyone
> 
> ((((((GROUP HUG)))))


----------



## iamsam

it's in the fruit angelam - maybe you could wait until time for brunch. lol --- sam --- definitely not a breakfast for every day.



angelam said:


> Sam are you suggesting Sangria for breakfast?? I have enough trouble getting going in the mornings as it is!!!


----------



## iamsam

the eggs were hidden and found - except for one lone blue egg - alexis never quite finds all her eggs. I told her I would no doubt find it when I start to mow. hopefully I will see it before the mower blade does.

diner was very good - ham and mashed potatoes, etc. it was also bailee's fourteenth birthday so we also had cake and ice cream. Alexis's boyfriend jake was here for dinner - think he is as picky an eater as alex although he did eat the mashed potatoes which is more than alex will - he has to have instant potatoes - not real potatoes. I hope he marries a mother - otherwise he will never survive.

I cam home and took a nap - and the way I feel I could take another one. lol

so a good day was had by all her in northwest ohio. 

73° this afternoon - bright warm sun - very little breeze - a lovely day to be outside. hope it lasts - i'm ready for lots of days at 73° in a row. 

that was a lovely rabbit matthew drew - very lifelike - you could almost hear it nibbling the flower. the boy does have talent.

sugarsugar - maybe you should be glad the "inlaws" aren't all that interested - should make it easier on daughter, baby and you. such a precious little thing - good to hear that mother and daughter are getting along great.

I think I need to change out of the flannel shirt and cords that I put on earlier - a little too warm. --- sam hope all had a delightful and meaningful easter.

I was thinking of past easters - when we were in Meyersdale easter sunday the church had been cleaned for a fairtheewell - new cloths on the altar - and to begin the morning service the senior choir - then the junior choir and daddy brought up the reat in his "preaching tails" marched down the aisle singing "chirst the lord has risen today" the older I get the more I miss those times when the whole family was together. life seemed so much easier.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> 8:45am here and Gage is still asleep.
> 
> Happy Easter on and all. :-D
> 
> Going back to catch up. Sorry I have not been on much.


Your Gage sounds so neat-- loves his wanting to take cakes to neighbors. How neat that he is learning to appreciate the older generation!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Shared with me from a friend this morning, seems to be perfect for the KTP.


Ah, aren't those just good enough to eat! And I have a Sara spelled as you did Mine is Sara Marie, my DD#1.

Purple Fi-- you always post the most beautiful flowers!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Easter to all my sisters and brothers on the Knitting Tea Party*. We have received some beautiful bouquets from my family over the years and I think they may give you the feeling that Spring is here - and the wonderful feelings about Easter.


The flowers are just lovely but that towel is beautiful! What nice work.


----------



## kehinkle

Evening, 

Didn't get to go to the winery as it was closed for today. Had a nice drive through the hills. After driving through Berea, went down to Mt Vernon and the truck stop. Got warm here today so spent some time inside. Did get a bit done on one sock; ready for the heel. Then sewed up Miss Panda. Will attach a pic. 

DGD wants a Jack hat from The Nightmare at Christmas so started that. Couldn't find a knit pattern so an just using my go to top down hat pattern. Will crochet the eyes and stitch the nose and mouth. She wants it with ear flaps. Baby will be born this summer so need it a bit larger than newborn. Will try a crocheted one, too, i think. 

Matthew, love the bunny. Who ever gets it will be thrilled. So detailed to be in such a short time. 

Well done, Tim for lasting so long with the singing especially with the heat. 

Caren, sorry to hear about your foot. Glad it didn't put a damper on your vacation. Nice pics of your group. My grands played with bubbles today outside and my DS posted a pic on FB. I think the dog had more fun than the little ones. 

Take care, 

Kathy


----------



## Dreamweaver

I haven't read anything today. Yard work called but.... Check out the Champions of the Northern Lights tournament. They are now in the NATIONALS.... They won every set, no thirds needed and competed against the other EXCEL team for the top spot. So proud of all these girls. I'll be in Minneapolis on late July.


----------



## Lurker 2

I missed something along the line- you lot have all been complaining of the cold- now you are complaining of the HEAT- how hot was it for your Sunday?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> Wishing everyone a happy Easter. Matthew's Easter gift to us today (no cards available on this picture).


Oh, what a lovely picture of the rabbit-- could just hop off the page! Matthew is just so talented!


----------



## Dreamweaver

kehinkle Then sewed up Miss Panda. Will attach a pic.
[/quote said:


> Love the frilly scarf on Miss Panda.....


----------



## KatyNora

thewren said:


> I was thinking of past easters - when we were in Meyersdale easter sunday the church had been cleaned for a fairtheewell - new cloths on the altar - and to begin the morning service the senior choir - then the junior choir and daddy brought up the reat in his "preaching tails" marched down the aisle singing "chirst the lord has risen today" the older I get the more I miss those times when the whole family was together. life seemed so much easier.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> - Here is the work in progress. It will be straight down, no bottom cuff, or ribbing. I will do either seed stitch or garter stitch for 2 inches at the bottom. I think I might like it but it certainly is a variety of 'stitches' and five colors - grey and brown and cream and variegated yarn of all the colors -- actually quite pretty.
> 
> It is quite loose and I think it will be good even in BC when the evenings are chilly. I am usually cold so I like a warm sweater.
> 
> Well, I had better go and get ready for dinner. Kelly is picking us up - I am glad as the roads are starting to get slippery. it has snowed all day. I wonder if spring will ever arrive.
> 
> We hope it will clear up so we can go to Banff for a couple of days for our Anniversary but it isn't looking hopeful.


Happy Anniversary to you and Pat..... Sure hope you can get to Banff soon.

Just love you WIP. The yoke stitch is wonderful and the nice calm color way will make it so versatile... Of course, I always like cables. Really really lovely.


----------



## NanaCaren

A view I have not seen of my hobbit house in the 13 years I've had it. The side yard that normally is dry.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> A view I have not seen of my hobbit house in the 13 years I've had it. The side yard that normally is dry.


Awesome,lovely photos,


----------



## nittergma

Those are nice pictures Caren. It looks like it's supposed to be that way! I like the reflection of your Hobbit house.


NanaCaren said:


> A view I have not seen of my hobbit house in the 13 years I've had it. The side yard that normally is dry.


----------



## iamsam

the scarf is the perfect touch Kathy. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Didn't get to go to the winery as it was closed for today. Had a nice drive through the hills. After driving through Berea, went down to Mt Vernon and the truck stop. Got warm here today so spent some time inside. Did get a bit done on one sock; ready for the heel. Then sewed up Miss Panda. Will attach a pic.
> 
> DGD wants a Jack hat from The Nightmare at Christmas so started that. Couldn't find a knit pattern so an just using my go to top down hat pattern. Will crochet the eyes and stitch the nose and mouth. She wants it with ear flaps. Baby will be born this summer so need it a bit larger than newborn. Will try a crocheted one, too, i think.
> 
> Matthew, love the bunny. Who ever gets it will be thrilled. So detailed to be in such a short time.
> 
> Well done, Tim for lasting so long with the singing especially with the heat.
> 
> Caren, sorry to hear about your foot. Glad it didn't put a damper on your vacation. Nice pics of your group. My grands played with bubbles today outside and my DS posted a pic on FB. I think the dog had more fun than the little ones.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


----------



## Designer1234

Dreamweaver said:


> Happy Anniversary to you and Pat..... Sure hope you can get to Banff soon.
> 
> Just love you WIP. The yoke stitch is wonderful and the nice calm color way will make it so versatile... Of course, I always like cables. Really really lovely.


Thanks very much! I have the sleeves started and the bottom edge done in the grey. It is going to be quite roomy as per my plan -- I usually have fitted pullovers by I wanted a tunic style this time - plenty big at the bottom but fits the neck and sleeves. I think I will get lots of wear out of it next fall, and even this spring. Hayley plays soccer in the evenings and last year I needed a sweater so might get some wear this spring.

We will still be still going out - either tomorrow (our anniversary) or Tuesday evening for dinner. It actually doesn't bother us if it is just the two of us. This anniversary means a lot to both of us . How lucky we are to reach 59 - The kids still just shake their heads - they tell all the friends that come to their place when we 
are there that we only knew each other 3 days - waited l5 days me in Alberta him in Ontario - then 3 day waiting period and got married. Considering that both of them have partners rather than marriage -- it is rather interesting. I think Kelly would marry but Gayle doesn't want to get married ever -- they are 20 years so something must be working. Oh well.

It was a lovely sunny day today -- the robins are busy building their nests and so are the hawks. We see them taking turns (hawks) on the light poles down the main street hill, next to 
Nose Creek Park which is across the street from our Condos. -- it is a perfect place for them - there is a goodly number of tall pine trees and lots of 'hunting ' close by. This is the 9th year we have waited for them. We think it is the same pair -- either that or one of their young ones. Always 2 or 3 babies appear on the light poles so I think she has started sitting on her eggs as only one is showing right now and both were perching last week.

I wish we had a cam recording of them. I am doing very well. My arm is doing well, better than for 3 years since I hurt it -- just a matter of taking it slow when it starts to ache. I went all day and it didn't bother me at all. Each evening it is achy but not too bad at all.

We watch Curling all week -- the final tournament finished today. The Olympic Gold medalists were beaten by the Calgary team -- The Skip of the Calgary team Kevin Martin is retiring after 30 years curling competitively. The Jones team that won the Women's Olympic gold this year won the women's section. Really good curling. I phoned my sister and she was watching - amazing that she still knows all the older players.

All in all a nice day. I made whole wheat cinnamon buns today so we just had one -- for dessert.

Well everyone , I wish you all a great day weatherwise, healthwise and every other positive wise. Sugar - I am sorry that Serena Rose's Daddy is not interested -- he will regret it I am sure. But with you as back up the baby will do fine.

Once again, Julie it was nice talking to you yesterday -- what a surprise.

Take care everyone!!


----------



## iamsam

love the picture of the hobbit house --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> A view I have not seen of my hobbit house in the 13 years I've had it. The side yard that normally is dry.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I don't know how my parents did it, but we'd all be cleaned up with our best clothes on and sitting in "our"pew -- 7-8 of us at a time all lined up in between Mom and Dad. We sure were piled into the station wagon (before seat belt requirements)...and we knew we had to behave and did. I remember Dad belting out the songs and wondered why he was never in the choir---guess he was needed in the pew to keep us in line---he had the longest arms in the world and could smack you on the back of the neck even if you were way on the other side!! It does bring back memories of easier & definitely simpler times.



thewren said:


> the eggs were hidden and found - except for one lone blue egg - alexis never quite finds all her eggs. I told her I would no doubt find it when I start to mow. hopefully I will see it before the mower blade does.
> 
> diner was very good - ham and mashed potatoes, etc. it was also bailee's fourteenth birthday so we also had cake and ice cream. Alexis's boyfriend jake was here for dinner - think he is as picky an eater as alex although he did eat the mashed potatoes which is more than alex will - he has to have instant potatoes - not real potatoes. I hope he marries a mother - otherwise he will never survive.
> 
> I cam home and took a nap - and the way I feel I could take another one. lol
> 
> so a good day was had by all her in northwest ohio.
> 
> 73° this afternoon - bright warm sun - very little breeze - a lovely day to be outside. hope it lasts - i'm ready for lots of days at 73° in a row.
> 
> that was a lovely rabbit matthew drew - very lifelike - you could almost hear it nibbling the flower. the boy does have talent.
> 
> sugarsugar - maybe you should be glad the "inlaws" aren't all that interested - should make it easier on daughter, baby and you. such a precious little thing - good to hear that mother and daughter are getting along great.
> 
> I think I need to change out of the flannel shirt and cords that I put on earlier - a little too warm. --- sam hope all had a delightful and meaningful easter.
> 
> I was thinking of past easters - when we were in Meyersdale easter sunday the church had been cleaned for a fairtheewell - new cloths on the altar - and to begin the morning service the senior choir - then the junior choir and daddy brought up the reat in his "preaching tails" marched down the aisle singing "chirst the lord has risen today" the older I get the more I miss those times when the whole family was together. life seemed so much easier.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Congrats to the team!!! Minneapolis in July is great!!! Let me know if you can stop off here on your way!!



Dreamweaver said:


> I haven't read anything today. Yard work called but.... Check out the Champions of the Northern Lights tournament. They are now in the NATIONALS.... They won every set, no thirds needed and competed against the other EXCEL team for the top spot. So proud of all these girls. I'll be in Minneapolis on late July.


----------



## nittergma

I'm glad things went well for you and Tim did well. I remeber we used to sing in Cantatas at Christmas, Easter and July 4th. Our choir director was very dedicated and worked very hard on all the details. It was wonderful fun.


jheiens said:


> We presented the Easter cantata this morning for the AM service With Communion in the middle of the singing. Tim stood next to me in the tenor section (that's my range also) and he managed to stand for over 30 minutes without skipping a note--even though it got rather warm before we concluded.
> 
> The congregation was larger than usual but they were all obviously impressed with our presentation. Pastor was dripping sweat from the warmth and his own efforts and emotions stirred up by the season and the lyrics.
> 
> Some of the goslings will be here after all for dinner this evening, so I'd better get back to my part of the preparations.
> 
> TTYL, Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

Who's complaining??? Not me--I loved today's weather. About 70 F degrees, slight breeze and bright sun and pleasant in the shade We ate our brunch (1:00 p.m.) outside and stayed out there until after 3:00 p.m. when it was time for dessert.



Lurker 2 said:


> I missed something along the line- you lot have all been complaining of the cold- now you are complaining of the HEAT- how hot was it for your Sunday?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Caren, love the photo of the Hobbit House, but hope that your flooding goes down soon. I noticed today that we have some flowers coming up and the Hostas are growing...Yeh, Spring. I'll be off to the nursery for my plants this week.

Kathy - your panda is so cute and I love her boa!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

KateB said:


> Morning all! It's another beautiful day here which is fine in our town if you don't want to go anywhere, because the tourists have descended on us and you can't move for traffic! Took DH 30 minutes to come home from the Golf Club yesterday and that's normally a 5 minute journey! I've been out earlier to the supermarket and that's me in for the day now.
> I had a lovely few days away with the girls and the highlight of our trip was our day at Beamish Outdoor Museum, it was a wonderful place. There's a reconstructed 1900's Pit Village, Colliery and Town, and a 1940's Farm with old buses, trams and a horse and cart to take you around. We spent a whole day there and fortunately the weather was kind to us. We enjoyed Harrogate too, although we were very disappointed in the famous Betty's Tearooms...very overpriced and their cakes were nothing to write home about.
> I hope everyone has a happy, healthy and peaceful Easter.


Wonderful pictures.... Sounds like a lovely place to visit...


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Awesome,lovely photos,


Thank you glad I do't have many of this area flooded. :-D :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

nittergma said:


> Those are nice pictures Caren. It looks like it's supposed to be that way! I like the reflection of your Hobbit house.


Thanks as much as I like the view, I will be glad when the water is gone.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> and don't forget an uncle - or should I say grandpa. --- sam


I say Grandpa to such a wee one. Definitely not an aunt of any level.


----------



## Dreamweaver

sugarsugar said:


> And DD has said I can post one of her....


How lovely. My goodness, she looks so young. She looks quite comfortable with the baby. Glad they are finally together...


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> love the picture of the hobbit house --- sam


Thank you very much. I have been pondering as to weather I should take a photo or not. Tonight I figured might not get another chance to see it like this.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren, love the photo of the Hobbit House, but hope that your flooding goes down soon. I noticed today that we have some flowers coming up and the Hostas are growing...Yeh, Spring. I'll be off to the nursery for my plants this week.
> 
> Kathy - your panda is so cute and I love her boa!!


Have photos of some flowers starting to come up and some crocus already up. Tulips aren't far behind, glad they are all on the hill though. Makes it easier to breath for me. Haven't checked the hostas yet, they are at the hobbit house.


----------



## pacer

Caren...glad the snow is melted. Now you need a few sunny days to dry up all the water. How are plans coming along for the new barn?

Kathy...Your panda is adorable. Like the miniature scarf.
So glad that you had a wonderful day to explore the area and have some fun. You must have quite the sock collection by now.

I have enjoyed the warmer air as well today. No complaints about the nice temps. 

Jynx...So proud of GD's team playing so well. Is she playing on a travel team or high school team? So glad that you are feeling better these days so that you can travel and enjoy the grandchildren.

Shirley...Have a wonderful anniversary tomorrow. Do something special for yourselves. 

Sam...The blue egg should blend in well with the green grass. Might need to send the boys out to find it. Is it plastic or hard boiled?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, I just loved those books, was so sorry when author passed-- books always had a good mystery, believable characters, lots of laughs. I'm currently hooked on a series by J. D. Robb (Nora Roberts). Set in the future, good play of cop relationships, subtle humor, great characters. Roberts is a major romance writer and I would never have tried her books but Senior Center had a sale with a grocery bag of books for $1. Ah, now, couldn't pass that up! Have since bought more at secondhand book shop, on line, etc. I just jump over the mushy parts.


I never read her either until I was I rehab and picked up a book where the main character was from Chicago and relocating to Ireland. Got hooked and had to get the other two books in the trilogy. Haven't tried the Robb ones yet.


----------



## gagesmom

Hope everyone had a wonderful Easter Sunday.
Going back to catch up.


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Caren...glad the snow is melted. Now you need a few sunny days to dry up all the water. How are plans coming along for the new barn?
> 
> The plans are coming along slowly but getting there. I put them on hold last week didn't think about reality much at all, just sort of vegged. NOw the fun part begins with the planning as to how to build it.
> They are calling for rain on tuesday, still have a ways to go before things get close enough to worry about the house.


----------



## kehinkle

Had a nice Skype chat with my DS and his bunch. Can't wait for June when i go see them. Three two younger ones are growing up so fast. Zack will be six on Saturday. 

Miss Panda found the egg i crocheted a few weeks ago. Wanted to try out the pattern and did in cotton. May make up bunch in different colOrs for next year's Easter. 

Take care.

Kathy

Thank you for the compliments on the panda. Don't know why i always delay sewing things up.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Had to use DD's oven (I asked and she agreed) to bake the cookies, but she was in a really pissy mood when she got home -- don't know why, everything was cleaned up by then and we left some naked cookies there for them to enjoy. Maybe she just had a bad day at work; but I was glad to be out of there.


Seems to me that DGS lives there too and was making cookies...... Has her job situation resolved?


----------



## gagesmom

Gage and I went out for a walk this morning and took some pictures. Was a beautiful day. He ended up falling on the sidewalk as we were walking across the bridge. Poor guy he scraped both his knees up pretty good.

Here are a few of the pictures we got.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> A view I have not seen of my hobbit house in the 13 years I've had it. The side yard that normally is dry.


Well, unless there is another dump of snow, things have to dry up from now on, don't they? What is your annual rainfall, or perhaps more accurately I should be asking what is your normal rainfall for April May June!?


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> ...
> 
> Once again, Julie it was nice talking to you yesterday -- what a surprise.
> 
> Take care everyone!!


Dear Shirley, it is always a pleasure to talk with you- hopefully you can get that skype problem sorted!


----------



## pacer

gagesmom said:


> Gage and I went out for a walk this morning and took some pictures. Was a beautiful day. He ended up falling on the sidewalk as we were walking across the bridge. Poor guy he scraped both his knees up pretty good.
> 
> Here are a few of the pictures we got.


Looks like a lovely place to walk. So glad that you were able to find some flowers along your walk.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Who's complaining??? Not me--I loved today's weather. About 70 F degrees, slight breeze and bright sun and pleasant in the shade We ate our brunch (1:00 p.m.) outside and stayed out there until after 3:00 p.m. when it was time for dessert.


Some one was saying the heat was causing people to sweat- but I agree 70 F (21 C) is a pleasant temperature! Outside we are slightly lower, and we do have a breeze bringing the perceived temperature down.


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caren...glad the snow is melted. Now you need a few sunny days to dry up all the water. How are plans coming along for the new barn?
> 
> The plans are coming along slowly but getting there. I put them on hold last week didn't think about reality much at all, just sort of vegged. NOw the fun part begins with the planning as to how to build it.
> They are calling for rain on tuesday, still have a ways to go before things get close enough to worry about the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Will you build the barn on higher ground to avoid some of this lovely flooding? Dream big and have fun planning. I think someone suggested having a bathroom put in this time. I like that idea.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> I say Grandpa to such a wee one. Definitely not an aunt of any level.


Most of us are more accurately at Gt Aunt level!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom

Gage said that we had to take a picture of them. He said he thought they were tiny and sweet.


pacer said:


> Looks like a lovely place to walk. So glad that you were able to find some flowers along your walk.


----------



## pammie1234

Dreamweaver said:


> I haven't read anything today. Yard work called but.... Check out the Champions of the Northern Lights tournament. They are now in the NATIONALS.... They won every set, no thirds needed and competed against the other EXCEL team for the top spot. So proud of all these girls. I'll be in Minneapolis on late July.


How exciting! The team is really having a wonderful experience. I know they are excited, happy, and ready to celebrate! Next will be to prepare for Nationals!


----------



## gagesmom

I am off for now. Check in later on.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Mariano's is great -- but dangerous to my pocketbook, things keep falling into my cart that are not on my list!! Love the gelato station! If I had unlimited funds, I'd eat every meal there!!


We don't have Mariano's or most of the stores you named. I do remember Piggly Wiggly and Dominick's.

We really have a shopping Mecca here. Albertson's, Tom Thumb, Kroger, Whole Foods, Sprouts, Central Market, Aldi's.... Lots of specialty shops, butchers, bakeries, many ethnic shops, a local farmer's market or three and a huge one downtown. There are also cheese and meat wholesale shops near there. We also have a couple seafood shops. Of course, Sam's and Costco and Trader Joe's ( though not as close as I would like, but probably good. We spend way too much when we go to some of the more unusual stores. DH does the cooking and tends to shop way too often. I unplugged the freezer a few years ago and have not plugged it back in because we would then shop Costco more and that would come out of the checkbook instead of out of DH's salary. He also shops the local farm shops out near the nursery and gets great eggs there as well and honey.... We eat a lot of chicken, more fish than I really want, seafood and probably have beef or some sausage product every week, this week, it was bratwurst and just had flatiron steak tonight..... DH is not big on fruit, but we do eat berries. Lots of salads, stir fry...... I tend to have nuts or trail mix in morning and cheese, crackers, grapes for lunch.... We should both lose so e weight..... but enjoy our food way too much to make many changes, though we do try to go meatless one night a week... Still working on really good recipes for that....

Also have super Walmart and super Target.


----------



## pacer

gagesmom said:


> Gage said that we had to take a picture of them. He said he thought they were tiny and sweet.


Tell him Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes, her job is going great; she transferred within Baxter to another department and has a lot of learning curve to get through and because she's very capable, they've already dunked her in the deep end.

I'll be out looking at new slide in ranges tomorrow - hope I find what I want right away and that it's a clear decision.  If I find two or three that I like then I'll have to come home and research--DH says I'm a perfectionist--NOT; just want to optimize the purchase $'s.

The cookies turned out great and we frosted and decorated them today -- DGS and DGD had fun putting on the sprinkles, etc. I ate too much ham, hash brown potato casserole and green beans almondine and appetizers to be hungry for any dessert. So breakfast tomorrow will be cherry pie or cookies with my coffee.

Hope everyone has a good night (day) -- I'm headed to bed; it's been a long day and I have a 5 year old to get off to school in the a.m.



Dreamweaver said:


> Seems to me that DGS lives there too and was making cookies...... Has her job situation resolved?


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, unless there is another dump of snow, things have to dry up from now on, don't they? What is your annual rainfall, or perhaps more accurately I should be asking what is your normal rainfall for April May June!?


Average rain fall for April, May & June is 20.8c/ 8.2 inches combined. Seems like there is more than that at times.


----------



## gagesmom

Will do. 


pacer said:


> Tell him Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Some one was saying the heat was causing people to sweat- but I agree 70 F (21 C) is a pleasant temperature! Outside we are slightly lower, and we do have a breeze bringing the perceived temperature down.


Yesterday in north-central Kansas it was 85 deg F. I had to run the car AC as I was driving into the sun and car got very hot sitting in the parking lot while I ate lunch. Today, not so hot, pleasant but cloudy.


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Not sure why they are upside down. The plants and trees should survive, I'm not too worried. I did work as well just not as much this time. It was to have been a proper holiday but can't help taking photos. With my foot messed up didn't get many at all.
> Some of the grandchildren having fun with bubbles.


We did bubbles today too with DGS he loved them! Love the Marilyn/skeleton picture. Who is the artist?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> Gage and I went out for a walk this morning and took some pictures. Was a beautiful day. He ended up falling on the sidewalk as we were walking across the bridge. Poor guy he scraped both his knees up pretty good.
> 
> Here are a few of the pictures we got.


love the ducks and nature pix-- I used to live by a big lake and I do miss the wildlife.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> Gage said that we had to take a picture of them. He said he thought they were tiny and sweet.


And all of us seem to enjoy pix of flowers that others send! Tell Gage thanks for getting the pix.


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> I missed something along the line- you lot have all been complaining of the cold- now you are complaining of the HEAT- how hot was it for your Sunday?


Made it to 84f here today....Im not complaining though!!!


----------



## Designer1234

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Didn't get to go to the winery as it was closed for today. Had a nice drive through the hills. After driving through Berea, went down to Mt Vernon and the truck stop. Got warm here today so spent some time inside. Did get a bit done on one sock; ready for the heel. Then sewed up Miss Panda. Will attach a pic.
> 
> DGD wants a Jack hat from The Nightmare at Christmas so started that. Couldn't find a knit pattern so an just using my go to top down hat pattern. Will crochet the eyes and stitch the nose and mouth. She wants it with ear flaps. Baby will be born this summer so need it a bit larger than newborn. Will try a crocheted one, too, i think.
> 
> Matthew, love the bunny. Who ever gets it will be thrilled. So detailed to be in such a short time.
> 
> Well done, Tim for lasting so long with the singing especially with the heat.
> 
> Caren, sorry to hear about your foot. Glad it didn't put a damper on your vacation. Nice pics of your group. My grands played with bubbles today outside and my DS posted a pic on FB. I think the dog had more fun than the little ones.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


I hope you will put it in the workshop Parade of Pandas we have about 50 of them there -- also if you read through it you will see that one of the Panda makers has opened a 'silent Parade - and there are over l00 pandas.

here is the link to our Parade

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-243698-1.html

Hope to see it there. It is a lovely Panda -- such a great group of Pandas made on that workshop.


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> I never read her either until I was I rehab and picked up a book where the main character was from Chicago and relocating to Ireland. Got hooked and had to get the other two books in the trilogy. Haven't tried the Robb ones yet.


I love Nora Robetts, have all of her books. I like the Robb ones also, not sure shes written anything I dont like.


----------



## Dreamweaver

melyn said:


> The bluebell woods in Hampshire where my youngest sister lives, her husband took the pic.


What a charming view. Would love to take a walk through that woods.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope some of the goslings manage to turn up to share in your repast! I have managed to forget, will this be the second meal they have had with you this weekend?


No, Julie, this is the first meal this weekend. But there were nearly 20 (including their children under the age of 5 or 6) who were present at the egg hunt at our church yesterday. Susan is now our Sunday School or Christian education director and she had invited all of them with small kids to come.

She is also a member of the local professional women's club and that group had sent extra bags of candies for all the little ones and Tim, of course. Tim helped his mom hide eggs before the little ones arrived. Ben was handling transportation for most of them because they are still working toward getting driver's licenses restored and/or acquiring their own vehicles.

One of the goslings who has always carried a bit of an attitude even vacuumed the carpet in the fellowship hall after refreshments. That was a new behavior for him!!

Today the number for dinner had dwindled to 13 by the time we all gathered but the food was delicious and the fellowship included cleaning up the dishes. Don took Tim home while we cleaned up the kitchen and the dishes; he washed dishes and cleaned up the kitchen at home before the rest of us got back. Ben was providing taxi service for the gosling family. DD1 and her family were waiting for a traffic light to change, when a police vehicle on the way to some kind of emergency was hit by a small sports car that never even slowed down. The driver never got out of that car--may not have been able to do so.

At the next major intersection, there were two more police cars and an ambulance dealing with another situation. Paula was so shaken that she had to call me and talk about their drive home in order to calm down. This young woman must travel an hour and a half each way for work through towns and very hilly rural roads. They will be moving this coming week to be much closer to work for both of them.

Think I'll sit and read a bit to relax.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma

Glad I finally found Matthew's picture. It is just so beautiful!! I love sketches so detailed like that. You are wonderful to encourage his work by framing it and making cards. God Bless you.


pacer said:


> Wishing everyone a happy Easter. Matthew's Easter gift to us today (no cards available on this picture).


----------



## Dreamweaver

sugarsugar said:


> Well, I have sort of caught up on last weeks TP, although I think I have missed some pages in the middle. :roll:
> So hopefully tomorrow I can read this new TP! Thanks again for all the well wishes and comments re baby. You are all wonderful aunts/great aunts etc.
> I have to say I am disappointed in the BF and his mother! There has been no present/balloon/flower or even a card from them! :twisted: Nothing, zilch, nada, just nothing. AND BF hasnt showed up at the hospital since yesterday afternoon! :twisted: :twisted:
> Weird family.
> 
> Anyway its bedtime again. Take care everyone
> 
> ((((((GROUP HUG)))))


And this is the woman who wants to keep the baby over the week-end? Not likely........ Is his name on the birth certificate? Has he made any monetary contribution or plans to? I don't mean to be hard-hearted, but do remember that anything started now will be hard to reverse later so I would surely be sure your DD and Serena's future is well thought out....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Starting 14 but want to get a little knitting done. I'm working the border on shawl and realize that I figured only half the amount of yarn needed so really curious to see if I make it... If not, will be begging and pleading on KP since it was a Tues. Morning yarn.


----------



## nittergma

Such nice pictures, pretty flowers, handsome Gage.


gagesmom said:


> Gage and I went out for a walk this morning and took some pictures. Was a beautiful day. He ended up falling on the sidewalk as we were walking across the bridge. Poor guy he scraped both his knees up pretty good.
> 
> Here are a few of the pictures we got.


----------



## RookieRetiree

How scary for your DD.....glad she was just a bystander and that the adrenaline has calmed down by now...sure would shake up anyone. Sounds like a great day of fellowship.



jheiens said:


> No, Julie, this is the first meal this weekend. But there were nearly 20 (including their children under the age of 5 or 6) who were present at the egg hunt at our church yesterday. Susan is now our Sunday School or Christian education director and she had invited all of them with small kids to come.
> 
> She is also a member of the local professional women's club and that group had sent extra bags of candies for all the little ones and Tim, of course. Tim helped his mom hide eggs before the little ones arrived. Ben was handling transportation for most of them because they are still working toward getting driver's licenses restored and/or acquiring their own vehicles.
> 
> One of the goslings who has always carried a bit of an attitude even vacuumed the carpet in the fellowship hall after refreshments. That was a new behavior for him!!
> 
> Today the number for dinner had dwindled to 13 by the time we all gathered but the food was delicious and the fellowship included cleaning up the dishes. Don took Tim home while we cleaned up the kitchen and the dishes; he washed dishes and cleaned up the kitchen at home before the rest of us got back. Ben was providing taxi service for the gosling family. DD1 and her family were waiting for a traffic light to change, when a police vehicle on the way to some kind of emergency was hit by a small sports car that never even slowed down. The driver never got out of that car--may not have been able to do so.
> 
> At the next major intersection, there were two more police cars and an ambulance dealing with another situation. Paula was so shaken that she had to call me and talk about their drive home in order to calm down. This young woman must travel an hour and a half each way for work through towns and very hilly rural roads. They will be moving this coming week to be much closer to work for both of them.
> 
> Think I'll sit and read a bit to relax.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123

Matthew, thank you so much for showing us bunny picture. It is outstanding.
Gage, thank you for your pics also.
Quite day. And that is nice.


----------



## Poledra65

A gorgeous day today.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> 8:45am here and Gage is still asleep.
> 
> Happy Easter on and all. :-D
> 
> Going back to catch up. Sorry I have not been on much.


Awe, those are both great to wake up too. 
Hugs


----------



## gagesmom

Kaye, Thanks for posting your photos. Hyacinths are my fave flower ever.

Aww the kitties are sooooo cute.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning and Happy Easter from Great Bend. It is a lovely 2c/43f at 9:26am. The sun is shinning, birds are singing life is good. :thumbup:
> 
> Today's coffee is breakfast one morning on the ship along with another photo from our holiday.
> 
> Hugs for everyone and a special hug for our newest grand baby Serena. Heing energy for all those in need.


OOH. htat looks like a great breakfast! The scenery looks fab too. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Kaye, Thanks for posting your photos. Hyacinths are my fave flower ever.
> 
> Aww the kitties are sooooo cute.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You are welcome, they are mine too, love the scent. I have 4 patches of them, but those are the best ones so far, but I'll post the others for you as soon as they bloom the rest of the way. 
lol. The kitties are spoiled rotten. :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Kaye! hope you and Marla are enjoying a veg. out day- that is pretty much for what I plan to do today, Monday. Can't be bothered fighting the Public Holiday bus timetable- even though I could do with some carrots for Ringo. I was surprised on Saturday when he ate a small quantity of banana- Rufus even used to eat pineapple, Can't remember him refusing anything. I spoke with his new owners, BTW on Saturday- he is going well, which is really good. I had been very concerned when I got a call from the animal shelter, but it was because he had managed to lose hi registration tags. Relief.


LOL!!! Well, Marla got a bee in her bonnet and we ended up in 
Cheyenne. :roll: :lol: She had bought a set of meditation balls when we were at Barnes and Noble last week and the clerk called her that he had forgotten to put them in the bag, so just put her name on them, to let him know if she wanted to pick them up or him to ship them. So we picked them up, went to Bed Bath and Beyond to look at a few things, had lunch at Red Lobster and came home. But it was fun. 
Wonderful that Rufus is doing so well, not so good that they lost his registration but at least he is doing great. :thumbup: My dogs like carrots as a snack too, and at least they are not costly and they are healthy. I did sit down with Wicket and groom him out really good today, it's about time to take his coat way down for summer, but at least he's combed out really good for now. He has such fine hair that he felts if I'm not careful, unfortunately he doesn't enjoy being groomed too much. 
I'm going back to finish getting caught up. 
Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Shared with me from a friend this morning, seems to be perfect for the KTP.


Very appropriate, and the chocolate eggs look fantastic too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> A gorgeous day today.


LOVE your tulips and the hyacinths sure signs of spring. Sphynx and Bruno look as if they are enjoying the day. Love cats, too bad we are allergic. 
Spent a wonderful day with family and DJ's favorite buddy.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Happy Easter!
> 
> Woke up early this morning and tried to go back to sleep but the mind said no. So up but not very active. Thinking about going to the Welcome Center, if open and look around at the wares for sale there.
> 
> Caren, I remember you had mentioned a trip. Hope the cruise was relaxing. Can't wait to see more pix. Never have been on a cruise so will be interested.
> 
> Finished the fifth square last night. Now to get home and mail out the package. Still knitting on the socks and will try to get the panda done today.
> 
> The family had Easter yesterday as my DD1 works a double today. Brodee got a new bike from the Easter bunny they went to an egg hunt in Holgate as they missed the one in town. Hopefully I will be able to Skype with my DS today. His in-laws are coming for dinner. I will be going there the first week in June for 8th grade graduation and a recital with his oldest. So trying not to feel sorry for myself by being away from home today.
> 
> Bonnie, I drive a cargo van and I have a cot with a gel mattress. No real sleeper but it works for me. Almost every expedite driver I run into had the same set up. It folds up for when I carry two pallets.
> 
> Off I go for breakfast and adventure. Hope everyone has a great day.
> 
> Take care,
> Kathy


LOVE the receeding hairline!!!!!!!!!! :XD: :XD:  :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> OOH. htat looks like a great breakfast! The scenery looks fab too. :thumbup:


It was delicious as was most of the food. Took a photo when ever I remembered too. Thank you everything was relaxing. Tasted some foods I won't be quick to taste again.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> LOVE your tulips and the hyacinths sure signs of spring. Sphynx and Bruno look as if they are enjoying the day. Love cats, too bad we are allergic.
> Spent a wonderful day with family and DJ's favorite buddy.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you, today was gorgeous, the cats love having the windows open so they can sit inside the screen and enjoy. 
It sounds like you had a great day then.  :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Hope all had a great holiday however you celebrate. We had wonderful weather. 76 degrees today in North Dakota and Minnesota. Ate to much over the weekend, but it was so great to be with our younger son and his wife. Had been since Christmas . Now back to work tomorrow for my three days. Should be able to do that.
I just loved that wonderful bunny picture. It was so real!!,
Flowers and the pics that have been posted are wonderful. 
Groceries stores in our area are many. We have Sams, Costco , Walmart, Super Targets and then three other locally owned chains. There are many grocery stores that cater to all backgrounds and choices. At the lake we have two locally owned plus a super Walmart. I find I go to different places for different items. Just don't like grocery shopping, so have talked DH into doing a lot of it.
Still haven't found time to knit, crochet or sew. It may be awhile. 
Julie, did you hear from Fale, I have a feeling I missed something.
Nanacaren, wonder pics of the family.
Gage is so sweet. Lucky mom.
Sorry wrote a book.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Very appropriate, and the chocolate eggs look fantastic too.


Yes I thought it was too, funny she usually would make her own. This time she posted someone else's. I can't make my race car chocolates for my best race buddy, the molds were in the barn with the rest of my seasonal molds and cake pans. :-(


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, happy late Easter to you. Good to be home even though I was very well pampered while I was away.


That is very wet. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Spider

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I thought it was too, funny she usually would make her own. This time she posted someone else's. I can't make my race car chocolates for my best race buddy, the molds were in the barn with the rest of my seasonal molds and cake pans. :-(


Sorry to read that, you will be thinking of things every now and then you lost, or will go to find them and they won't be there.
But a new place will be so fun to organize. But so sorry you have to go through it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you, today was gorgeous, the cats love having the windows open so they can sit inside the screen and enjoy.
> It sounds like you had a great day then.  :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :-D :thumbup: The y look like they enjoy it very much. Can't blame them for enjoying the nice weather. Had a wonderful day shared it with race buddies in the super early morning and into the evening. :wink: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I thought it was too, funny she usually would make her own. This time she posted someone else's. I can't make my race car chocolates for my best race buddy, the molds were in the barn with the rest of my seasonal molds and cake pans. :-(


  I hope you will be able to find replacements for your favorites, unfortunately, if your favorites were passed down, finding them could be hard. I sure hope you can though. 
Hugs


----------



## NanaCaren

Spider said:


> Sorry to read that, you will be thinking of things every now and then you lost, or will go to find them and they won't be there.
> But a new place will be so fun to organize. But so sorry you have to go through it.


I will not replace everything as most can't be replaced. Like you said will be nice organizing things. I have some in the house that I will likely move to the barn when it get finished. It will give me more space in the cupboards inside. Part of life if I look at this way it is not so hard to deal with. 
This morning I went out to go get a couple things for today and realized it wasn't there.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Easter to all my sisters and brothers on the Knitting Tea Party*. We have received some beautiful bouquets from my family over the years and I think they may give you the feeling that Spring is here - and the wonderful feelings about Easter.


Gorgeous!!!! Happy Easter!!!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I hope you will be able to find replacements for your favorites, unfortunately, if your favorites were passed down, finding them could be hard. I sure hope you can though.
> Hugs


The cars are the most important they have very good memories connected to them. The chocolate molds weren't passed down but many of he cake and muffin tins were. Some will be easy to replace some not so easy. If not replaceable I have the memories that go with them. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, good to see you back, glad you had a good holiday, after the winter you have had I'm sure it was great to get away
> 
> Sugar, sad to hear the BF & family are not taking an interest, amazing how some like to be around for the making of the baby but no interest in the work entailed. Hope all works out OK.
> 
> Shirley, the thread painting is beautiful as always.
> Purplefi, lovely photos of the garden, I love violas, such hardy little plants, they are always the first blooms I see in spring & continue until freeze up.
> We have no plans for today as my sons are both working & DIL & GKs have gone to a family get together for her family. We had our get together last Sunday.
> Very dreary here this morning, the snow is starting to sink again & it is supposed to rain today. The kind of day for a good book, a blanket & the couch.
> Kaye, can you put your bedding plants out so soon? Here I cannot put anything out until near the May long weekend, usually only petunias before that, then others after.
> So interesting to read about the shopping choices. Needless to say, with the distance I have to go for a real shopping trip, I keep my pantry stocked.
> Well, hope you all have a lovely Easter celebration with family & friends


Yes, we just have to check daily to see what the low is going to be and cover with a sheet for the night if necessary, we don't get as cold as the rest of Wyoming because of the valley we are in, it's really well protected. 
We won't start planting our veggies until mid to the end of May.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> The cars are the most important they have very good memories connected to them. The chocolate molds weren't passed down but many of he cake and muffin tins were. Some will be easy to replace some not so easy. If not replaceable I have the memories that go with them.
> Hugs


Memories are definitely better than nothing. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Easter to Everyone! For those who already celebrated hope it was a wonderful day. I'm off to bake a pound cake. DH surprised me and got home last night! So good to have him back where he belongs. TTYL


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I had Bucks Fizz everyday on the cruise, but then I didn't have any place to be. :-D :-D :thumbup: They also had some rather nice whiskey too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I just sneezed and scared the poor dog, he jumped and ran. lol :shock:


----------



## Poledra65

purl2diva said:


> Happy Easter from the Phoenix airport-on our way back home to Wisconsin. We have had a lovely winter here but will be happy to see family and friends again.
> 
> My cold is somewhat better-not coughing as much. I hate to be inflicting this on others on the flight.


Hope it was a good flight home and that the cold is gone soon.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Wishing everyone a happy Easter. Matthew's Easter gift to us today (no cards available on this picture).


He did a fantastic job!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Memories are definitely better than nothing. :thumbup:


Yes memories are way more important, I have relearned this recently the hard way. :-( :?


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I just sneezed and scared the poor dog, he jumped and ran. lol :shock:


poor puppy awwwww Luna does that when I sneeze always seems to scare her. Kiwi just looks at me funny.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> If we were outdoors there would be several bubble machines going for them. Then they went out to collect eggs. Seems the yard is so small they pretty much just had to pick eggs up. DJ's haul from today.


They were having a great time.  And DJ looks quite happy with the haul she has.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> poor puppy awwwww Luna does that when I sneeze always seems to scare her. Kiwi just looks at me funny.


Mocha and Buster don't even open their eyes I don't think, but poor Wicket, he's a bit of a skitter bug at the best of times.


----------



## NanaCaren

Getting ready to finally get some much needed sleep after the very early morning. The wonderful sounds of evening here.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> They were having a great time.  And DJ looks quite happy with the haul she has.


They had so much fun and hated to have to leave to go home. DJ had me take that photo for her best friend and then she had to post good night to him. :-D :wink: :lol: Was so sweet.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Mocha and Buster don't even open their eyes I don't think, but poor Wicket, he's a bit of a skitter bug at the best of times.


 :thumbup: :lol: Strawberry was a scardy cat, well really a dog but jumped at everything.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathy, your panda is so cute, hope I can soon do one.

Jinx, congrats to your GD, getting to Nationals is awesome, what a great experience for the girls.

Caren, boy you really have lots of water around. Do you keep stuff in the Hobbit house? Is there water inside? 
Sorry to hear about your foot, what a damper on the vacation.hope it's better soon.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Didn't get to go to the winery as it was closed for today. Had a nice drive through the hills. After driving through Berea, went down to Mt Vernon and the truck stop. Got warm here today so spent some time inside. Did get a bit done on one sock; ready for the heel. Then sewed up Miss Panda. Will attach a pic.
> 
> DGD wants a Jack hat from The Nightmare at Christmas so started that. Couldn't find a knit pattern so an just using my go to top down hat pattern. Will crochet the eyes and stitch the nose and mouth. She wants it with ear flaps. Baby will be born this summer so need it a bit larger than newborn. Will try a crocheted one, too, i think.
> 
> Matthew, love the bunny. Who ever gets it will be thrilled. So detailed to be in such a short time.
> 
> Well done, Tim for lasting so long with the singing especially with the heat.
> 
> Caren, sorry to hear about your foot. Glad it didn't put a damper on your vacation. Nice pics of your group. My grands played with bubbles today outside and my DS posted a pic on FB. I think the dog had more fun than the little ones.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


Cute panda! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Safe travels!


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> I haven't read anything today. Yard work called but.... Check out the Champions of the Northern Lights tournament. They are now in the NATIONALS.... They won every set, no thirds needed and competed against the other EXCEL team for the top spot. So proud of all these girls. I'll be in Minneapolis on late July.


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> They had so much fun and hated to have to leave to go home. DJ had me take that photo for her best friend and then she had to post good night to him. :-D :wink: :lol: Was so sweet.


DJ is just a sweetie.  :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> A view I have not seen of my hobbit house in the 13 years I've had it. The side yard that normally is dry.


Soggy but gorgeous!!


----------



## Poledra65

Caren are those crickets that I hear in the video?


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kathy, your panda is so cute, hope I can soon do one.
> 
> Jinx, congrats to your GD, getting to Nationals is awesome, what a great experience for the girls.
> 
> Caren, boy you really have lots of water around. Do you keep stuff in the Hobbit house? Is there water inside?
> Sorry to hear about your foot, what a damper on the vacation.hope it's better soon.


Hobbit house is a root cellar that is used all the time. Sometimes it is full other times it gets pretty empty. Also a good wine/juice cellar as well. 
The foot just forced me to take things easy and relax. I would have worked most days if it hadn't have happened. I do hope the foot gets better soon as well, is hard to get things done that need doing.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Caren are those crickets that I hear in the video?


Soggy but gorgeous!!

Crickets and frogs among other critters. Loe this time of year when the night is so peaceful. 
I do like the look just not the mosquitoes that will go with.

DJ is the sweetest thing ever. Have to love her and her way of making friends.

good night all heading for dreamland.Sleep well and pleasant dreams to all. HUGS


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Gage and I went out for a walk this morning and took some pictures. Was a beautiful day. He ended up falling on the sidewalk as we were walking across the bridge. Poor guy he scraped both his knees up pretty good.
> 
> Here are a few of the pictures we got.


Beautiful!! Gage is going to be a heartbreaker one day. :wink: 
He's not alone in the skinned knee category, I do that often, I walk off the sidewalk or something and there goes the skin on my knees, :roll:  , you'd think I'd learn not to read or knit while walking, it's mostly when I read that I fall though, no one wants to fall with needles in their hands. lol


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Shared with me from a friend this morning, seems to be perfect for the KTP.


Lovely thought and excellent Easter eggs.... Wish some of those had been left at my house!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Soggy but gorgeous!!
> 
> Crickets and frogs among other critters. Loe this time of year when the night is so peaceful.
> I do like the look just not the mosquitoes that will go with.
> 
> DJ is the sweetest thing ever. Have to love her and her way of making friends.
> 
> good night all heading for dreamland.Sleep well and pleasant dreams to all. HUGS


It's very restful. :thumbup: Mosquitos though are a pain...
 I think that DJ just naturally draws people to her with her joy, you can see what a happy joyful child she is, in her eyes when she's smiling. 
I'm right behind you as to going to bed, think I'll read for a bit before I turn off the light, got a new book that looks like great fun. Agatha Raisin mysteries by M.C. Beaton. 
Sweet dreams to all and to all a good night!!!  Poetic license. 
Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Was an interesting holiday for sure. First the plane was delayed do to someone breaking one of the overhead bins. Had to be taxied to a different airport so as not to miss our connecting flight. Wrong on that thought missed the flight had to get a different one. By this time I was non too happy. Kids weren't either, no dinner until near midnight and had to be up again by 5am to catch the next flight. Was told we had no seats on the flight from Chicago to Miami. Oh no was not having that. Just as we were boarding got seats for the next flight. All is good once again. Start boarding the plane some wonderful person thought my foot was the floor, would not have been so bad if he had of been the size if Sam. Crunch, I board plane with foot that is now black and blue. Slept 2&1/2 days away. Over all did have fun relaxed got pampered.
> My foot is much less coloured and only swells if I stay on it to long. Trip back a breeze, only two short 15 minute delays. A lovely sunset as we were leaving the airport to drive home. It is good to be home and back to normal.


Ouch! Sorry about the foot. Where did you go? I've only been on one cruise.. It is a pampered way to go and can be as busy or as laid back as you chose.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> I have been catching up on some of my wip's on the workshop (which, by the way will remain open for awhile, and I finally finished an afghan that I started last year - It is a variety of stitches, no plan or pattern. It is a good stashbuster. I made on like this for my son and so this one will be for my daughter at Christmas. Great stashbuster.


What a rainbow of color and designs... How could one not feel cheerful with that around...


----------



## RookieRetiree

DD#1 turned me on to the TV series, Crisis, and I'm watching in on the On Demand portion of the cable network...think I'm going to be hooked after the first episode. Gillian Anderson (from X-files) is it and it's about high profile kids from Washington DC H.S. who get kidnapped while on a school trip. I love suspense/thrillers and this looks like it will be full of that. 

Darn, and I was going to go too bed early tonight.


----------



## Dreamweaver

pacer said:


> Wishing everyone a happy Easter. Matthew's Easter gift to us today (no cards available on this picture).


Wonderful rabbit! Mathew certainly pays attention to detail and I love the pose, nibbling on the branch...


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kaye, great flower photos, love hyacinths but can't grow them here, I've just had a few in pots in the house.

Ohio Joy, glad your daughter was just a bystander to the car wreck, scary even if just watching.

I can't believe it is so warm already in some parts of the northern US, It got up to 5C/41F here today but supposed to be much warmer tomorrow, 12C/55F so the snow should really disappear

I spent the afternoon sewing, made coveralls for my GD, not really a girly thing but they sure are great around the farm. I have made several pair for her brother but none that fit her right now. When they go out to play in the sandbox or garden, they can strip them off on the deck & leave the mess outside & still have clean clothes.
I think tomorrow I better get some more transplanting lonesome of my really early tomatoes need to go into bigger pots & the latter stuff is ready to put in cell-packs. I have to go to physio on Wed so I think I'll take some of the extra petunias & lobelias that I didn't transplant to my friend & she can transplant what she wants, no point in them going to waste.
I tried a little knitting last night but don't think I should do much yet as I could feel it after about 15 minutes, don't want to screw anything up in there.
Sound like everyone got well fed & watered today, glad you all had a good time with family & friends.
Shirley, happy anniversary for tomorrow, hope you get out for a nice meal. Glad to hear your arm is doing a little better.
Melody, thanks for posting photos of your town, is there a dam there have a good night all


----------



## Poledra65

Okay, I think I'm way to tired, time to head to bed, but I thought this was just tooooo funny. LOLOL


----------



## Dreamweaver

pacer said:


> ...
> Jynx...So proud of GD's team playing so well. Is she playing on a travel team or high school team? So glad that you are feeling better these days so that you can travel and enjoy the grandchildren.


She will turn 14 on May 5. It is a club team. Mom and Dad have the privilege of paying big bucks so she can pursue this sport.... They have two out of town tournaments each season. This season, there were an extra three in different cities in Texas. She is going to Germany the beginning of July, but it will be a mixed team... It is an option, not a required team meet. She will stay with a family of a German player and there will be a tournament, but still time for some sight seeing. (I keep volunteering to go and help,out with my limited German... But not takers so far!). DD will take Rachel as well and they will have a quick European tour, probably Paris, maybe London and some of Germany.

As to travel I am just fine... We were going to go but didn't feel I could have Mom with no one near. She only knows my number for sure. I haven't been down since Monday. Too busy touring facilities to consider for her.


----------



## Dreamweaver

pammie1234 said:


> How exciting! The team is really having a wonderful experience. I know they are excited, happy, and ready to celebrate! Next will be to prepare for Nationals!


Yes, they are over the moon. Just hope DD and Livey made it home sometime today. They were flying stand-by and flights were not great with the huge crowd there and the holiday. I hate to have her miss more school. It was two days last week for the two different tournaments.

Condolences on the Mavs game... Stars didn't fair well either. Hope this is a better week for both of us!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Pup lover said:


> I love Nora Robetts, have all of her books. I like the Robb ones also, not sure shes written anything I dont like.


That is quite the collection. I know it takes up one whole top to bottom section at the bookstore and that doesn't include the Robb ones... I am thoroughly enjoying the Irish set ones and will get more if I ever have time to read again!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> No, Julie, this is the first meal this weekend. But there were nearly 20 (including their children under the age of 5 or 6) who were present at the egg hunt at our church yesterday. Susan is now our Sunday School or Christian education director and she had invited all of them with small kids to come.
> 
> She is also a member of the local professional women's club and that group had sent extra bags of candies for all the little ones and Tim, of course. Tim helped his mom hide eggs before the little ones arrived. Ben was handling transportation for most of them because they are still working toward getting driver's licenses restored and/or acquiring their own vehicles.
> 
> One of the goslings who has always carried a bit of an attitude even vacuumed the carpet in the fellowship hall after refreshments. That was a new behavior for him!!
> 
> Today the number for dinner had dwindled to 13 by the time we all gathered but the food was delicious and the fellowship included cleaning up the dishes. Don took Tim home while we cleaned up the kitchen and the dishes; he washed dishes and cleaned up the kitchen at home before the rest of us got back. Ben was providing taxi service for the gosling family. DD1 and her family were waiting for a traffic light to change, when a police vehicle on the way to some kind of emergency was hit by a small sports car that never even slowed down. The driver never got out of that car--may not have been able to do so.
> 
> At the next major intersection, there were two more police cars and an ambulance dealing with another situation. Paula was so shaken that she had to call me and talk about their drive home in order to calm down. This young woman must travel an hour and a half each way for work through towns and very hilly rural roads. They will be moving this coming week to be much closer to work for both of them.
> 
> Think I'll sit and read a bit to relax.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Dear Joy! Glad that the meal with the goslings went better even than might have been expected! But how scary for DD1, and what a good mum you are to her to be there when she needed you. I do hope you have had a lovely relax!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Poledra65 said:


> A gorgeous day today.


Love those flowers. I had both in Chicago, but can't do it here because I'm too lazy to dig up bulbs to cold store... I really miss northern flowers.... Miss my cars too. Those two are sharing space well... DD's three all want to be in the "best" sun spot at the same time.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> A gorgeous day today.


And lovely to see the shots of Spring Flowers and especially the two boys!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!! Well, Marla got a bee in her bonnet and we ended up in
> Cheyenne. :roll: :lol: She had bought a set of meditation balls when we were at Barnes and Noble last week and the clerk called her that he had forgotten to put them in the bag, so just put her name on them, to let him know if she wanted to pick them up or him to ship them. So we picked them up, went to Bed Bath and Beyond to look at a few things, had lunch at Red Lobster and came home. But it was fun.
> Wonderful that Rufus is doing so well, not so good that they lost his registration but at least he is doing great. :thumbup: My dogs like carrots as a snack too, and at least they are not costly and they are healthy. I did sit down with Wicket and groom him out really good today, it's about time to take his coat way down for summer, but at least he's combed out really good for now. He has such fine hair that he felts if I'm not careful, unfortunately he doesn't enjoy being groomed too much.
> I'm going back to finish getting caught up.
> Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 It is a real bummer- I cleaned the laptop out with the vacuum cleaner, but now every time I try to use 'enter' it puts me into some screen about the settings for the screen! I just tried pressing Ctrl and 'enter' at the same time, and it went and sent this!!!!!!!! I am so glad you had a worthwhile trip to Cheyenne- Is that further away from you, just can't think of the other centre you go to quite frequently. Hugs to you too, dear! Ringo is stretched out at my feet. It was a very difficult day- but I won't rehearse it other than to say that Lupe has really overstepped the mark this time- but I have most of it recorded in the mobile memory- silly woman put it all into several texts- I must photograph them so they are in that memory too.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> Getting ready to finally get some much needed sleep after the very early morning. The wonderful sounds of evening here.


I haven t heard that symphony in years... Wonderful.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> DD#1 turned me on to the TV series, Crisis, and I'm watching in on the On Demand portion of the cable network...think I'm going to be hooked after the first episode. Gillian Anderson (from X-files) is it and it's about high profile kids from Washington DC H.S. who get kidnapped while on a school trip. I love suspense/thrillers and this looks like it will be full of that.
> 
> Darn, and I was going to go too bed early tonight.


We watched the first episode of that. I forgot all about it (as DH never gives up the remote or asks what I might want to watch. I may have to look that up On Demand. Thanks for the title reminder.


----------



## Dreamweaver

12:30... Time to get to bed. We are to have rain tomorrow and I must check and see how mom is doing. I know she has to be out of butter (a catastrophe in her house) but she hasn't called for anything. I know she wants her hair done too but can't get ahold of her gal until Tues. Hope brother doesn't come this week. I have too much on my plate this week. In fact, I think I will tell him not to come when he calls. That should go over like a lead balloon... But we really need to do some serious talking and that can be done on the phone. I do have a life too. Until we are agreed and on the same page, all this running around could be for naught.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Gage and I went out for a walk this morning and took some pictures. Was a beautiful day. He ended up falling on the sidewalk as we were walking across the bridge. Poor guy he scraped both his knees up pretty good.
> 
> Here are a few of the pictures we got.


Awesome, :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh no....so sorry to hear about this. I always wonder what sets her off--a very erratic fuse. She sure is set on "alienation of affection" between you and Fale. That used to be a crime that was successfully prosecuted; I'll have to look it up to see if there's any bearing on your situation.



Lurker 2 said:


> It is a real bummer- I cleaned the laptop out with the vacuum cleaner, but now every time I try to use 'enter' it puts me into some screen about the settings for the screen! I just tried pressing Ctrl and 'enter' at the same time, and it went and sent this!!!!!!!! I am so glad you had a worthwhile trip to Cheyenne- Is that further away from you, just can't think of the other centre you go to quite frequently. Hugs to you too, dear! Ringo is stretched out at my feet. It was a very difficult day- but I won't rehearse it other than to say that Lupe has really overstepped the mark this time- but I have most of it recorded in the mobile memory- silly woman put it all into several texts- I must photograph them so they are in that memory too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh no---I really thought you were all getting somewhere near the same page--but research done now will at least weed out some of the locations with only a few to check on further at a later date. But, I was so hoping for a resolution for your Mom & her safety and for your and Gerry's sanity! Wish you could join the "girls" on the European tour; you'd all have a wonderful time and make so many memories. I think it make such a difference in a young person's life to experience some of the world besides their backyard.



Dreamweaver said:


> 12:30... Time to get to bed. We are to have rain tomorrow and I must check and see how mom is doing. I know she has to be out of butter (a catastrophe in her house) but she hasn't called for anything. I know she wants her hair done too but can't get ahold of her gal until Tues. Hope brother doesn't come this week. I have too much on my plate this week. In fact, I think I will tell him not to come when he calls. That should go over like a lead balloon... But we really need to do some serious talking and that can be done on the phone. I do have a life too. Until we are agreed and on the same page, all this running around could be for naught.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> tns - is it time for the puffin cam yet? --- sam


The puffins are back, according to the Wildlife Trust, but they were having a technical problem with the camera broadcasting system. I must check again online and let you know when it's working.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is good news; I was worried that their nests had been disturbed....can't wait to see them again via the remote camera.



TNS said:


> The puffins are back, according to the Wildlife Trust, but they were having a technical problem with the camera broadcasting system. I must check again online and let you know when it's working.


----------



## TNS

Puffin cam is now live, http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/ but it's not working on the iPad, only the desktop. Grrr.


----------



## TNS

RookieRetiree said:


> That is good news; I was worried that their nests had been disturbed....can't wait to see them again via the remote camera.


Some of the nesting burrows had been flooded and battered by the winter storms, but the main worry is how many birds were lost in the bad weather at sea. I don't know how many have arrived, but some are definitely back.


----------



## TNS

Hi again, Sam et al. I've checked on the desktop and Puffin cam is working although not much happening yet as its 9.45 am here and they tend to get busy later on. The close up camera shows some bluebells swaying in the wind.


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-254068-1.html

I saw this in the general forum -- I've done some of Mikey's tutorials and they are good. Sam and others who want to learn to crochet, these may be of interest.


----------



## agnescr

Good morning from a bright and breezy Fife, washing is out, house tidy, need to get some shopping and then of to visit Colin this afternoon and see if they have resolved some of the problems from Saturday,he had pulled out 2 feeding tube and all the tubes for his antibiotics etc and the head monitor, not heard from his family,so don,t know what I will find out today,funny thing was though Saturday is the best he has looked for in a long time.Good thought and hugs to one and all. Will try to catch up a few pages tc all xx


----------



## pammie1234

I have been up working on a bunny I had started last week. I decided to finish it and it is so darn cute, I'm going to see if I can make another one. Jax and Dex go to the doctor on Tuesday, and I am going to help my sister. I thought it might be cool if I got them finished and took them for their doctor visit. I'll post a picture later


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> ...
> Julie, did you hear from Fale, I have a feeling I missed something.
> ...Sorry wrote a book.


Dear Spider, the short answer is no, I did not actually 'hear' from Fale, but Lupe this time really has shot herself in the foot. But the situation is going to take a very long time to unravel- and I don't want to discuss it too much. I have taken steps to be in contact with friends who will support me, through a very trying time. Not least my Father in Heaven. I really feel that the forces for good are on my side, but I have concrete evidence now of one who is not.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no....so sorry to hear about this. I always wonder what sets her off--a very erratic fuse. She sure is set on "alienation of affection" between you and Fale. That used to be a crime that was successfully prosecuted; I'll have to look it up to see if there's any bearing on your situation.


according to my friend in Goulburn, Australia it is strictly against Australian Law, what she is attempting to force on us both- I am starting the process of contacting the Authorities in this area of abuse.


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you very much. I have been pondering as to weather I should take a photo or not. Tonight I figured might not get another chance to see it like this.


I hope you don't get another chance to see it like this. Lovely as the pictures are I'm sure you don't need all this flooding again!!


----------



## angelam

gagesmom said:


> Gage and I went out for a walk this morning and took some pictures. Was a beautiful day. He ended up falling on the sidewalk as we were walking across the bridge. Poor guy he scraped both his knees up pretty good.
> 
> Here are a few of the pictures we got.


Lovely pictures Melody. Glad to see Spring is finally on the way to your part of the world. Sorry to hear Gage had a fall but it seems small boys and scraped knees go together!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a much dryer and brighter Surrey. The rain yesterday was good for the garden and everything is growing like mad.

Hope you are all having a good day.

Healing hugs and vibes to all and Monday photos....


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> Some one was saying the heat was causing people to sweat- but I agree 70 F (21 C) is a pleasant temperature! Outside we are slightly lower, and we do have a breeze bringing the perceived temperature down.


Julie, we were talking about my Pastor and Tim during the presentation of our cantata yesterday. Pastor sweating because of being in his suit and the emotions and directing the choir during it and Tim from his efforts to stand for 30 minutes and singing--in addition to the fact that someone had turned the heat up for the first service of the day and had not turned it down.

OhioJoy


----------



## Bonnie7591

Purplefi, lovely morning photos, so lush & green.

Julie, sorry Lupe has been up to her tricks again. I hope you have sucess with the Australian authorities. 

Agnes, I hope you Find Colin better today.


----------



## pacer

jheiens said:


> Julie, we were talking about my Pastor and Tim during the presentation of our cantata yesterday. Pastor sweating because of being in his suit and the emotions and directing the choir during it and Tim from his efforts to stand for 30 minutes and singing--in addition to the fact that someone had turned the heat up for the first service of the day and had not turned it down.
> 
> OhioJoy


That would explain why it was too hot. We turned our heater off for now. Hoping to keep it turned off.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> A view I have not seen of my hobbit house in the 13 years I've had it. The side yard that normally is dry.


Your yard looks like a lake. I hope you don't have more flooding.
Welcome back. I hope the pampering renewed your energy.
Love your Hobbit house.
Junek


----------



## ptofValerie

I've enjoyed reading about the food to be served over the Easter holiday. We had dinner with my younger daughter yesterday and it was the traditional big chicken dinner. I managed to eat a goodly portion and was all pleased with myself. Today is mostly quiet. I'm working on the black and silver long waistcoat and watching tv. Keeps me happy!!


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks very much! I have the sleeves started and the bottom edge done in the grey. It is going to be quite roomy as per my plan -- I usually have fitted pullovers by I wanted a tunic style this time - plenty big at the bottom but fits the neck and sleeves. I think I will get lots of wear out of it next fall, and even this spring. Hayley plays soccer in the evenings and last year I needed a sweater so might get some wear this spring.
> 
> We will still be still going out - either tomorrow (our anniversary) or Tuesday evening for dinner. It actually doesn't bother us if it is just the two of us. This anniversary means a lot to both of us . How lucky we are to reach 59 - The kids still just shake their heads - they tell all the friends that come to their place when we
> are there that we only knew each other 3 days - waited l5 days me in Alberta him in Ontario - then 3 day waiting period and got married. Considering that both of them have partners rather than marriage -- it is rather interesting. I think Kelly would marry but Gayle doesn't want to get married ever -- they are 20 years so something must be working. Oh well.
> 
> It was a lovely sunny day today -- the robins are busy building their nests and so are the hawks. We see them taking turns (hawks) on the light poles down the main street hill, next to
> Nose Creek Park which is across the street from our Condos. -- it is a perfect place for them - there is a goodly number of tall pine trees and lots of 'hunting ' close by. This is the 9th year we have waited for them. We think it is the same pair -- either that or one of their young ones. Always 2 or 3 babies appear on the light poles so I think she has started sitting on her eggs as only one is showing right now and both were perching last week.
> 
> I wish we had a cam recording of them. I am doing very well. My arm is doing well, better than for 3 years since I hurt it -- just a matter of taking it slow when it starts to ache. I went all day and it didn't bother me at all. Each evening it is achy but not too bad at all.
> 
> My sister said there were osprey nesting on one the posts at the marina beside their yard. I'm sure she'll have pictures if they stay.
> Glad you're managing to get relief for your achy shoulder. I've not been that lucky...but had to wait for over a week for an appointment with the Dr.
> Congratulations on your anniversary. If my DH had lived, we would celebrate 60 years in the fall.
> I was a child bride. Rofl!!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know how my parents did it, but we'd all be cleaned up with our best clothes on and sitting in "our"pew -- 7-8 of us at a time all lined up in between Mom and Dad. We sure were piled into the station wagon (before seat belt requirements)...and we knew we had to behave and did. I remember Dad belting out the songs and wondered why he was never in the choir---guess he was needed in the pew to keep us in line---he had the longest arms in the world and could smack you on the back of the neck even if you were way on the other side!! It does bring back memories of easier & definitely simpler times.


My memories of Easter are mostly standing on the cliff overlooking the river for Sunrise Service. And my poor little legs freezing from the icy wind off the river. Wonder why there were never any warm Easters when I was growing up??
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Gage and I went out for a walk this morning and took some pictures. Was a beautiful day. He ended up falling on the sidewalk as we were walking across the bridge. Poor guy he scraped both his knees up pretty good.
> 
> Here are a few of the pictures we got.


Love your pictures. Always exciting to see landscapes I'll never see in person. Sorry Gage fell.. .Hope his knees aren't too painful.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Julie, we were talking about my Pastor and Tim during the presentation of our cantata yesterday. Pastor sweating because of being in his suit and the emotions and directing the choir during it and Tim from his efforts to stand for 30 minutes and singing--in addition to the fact that someone had turned the heat up for the first service of the day and had not turned it down.
> 
> OhioJoy


No wonder people were perspiring! But I really think Tim did magnificently!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Purplefi, lovely morning photos, so lush & green.
> 
> Julie, sorry Lupe has been up to her tricks again. I hope you have sucess with the Australian authorities.
> 
> Agnes, I hope you Find Colin better today.


I am seriously coming to the conclusion that the woman is genuinely mentally ill. Success will not come in a hurry, because I have to borrow to get there, and can't afford to do that straight away. Partly depends on how much my Tax Rebate works out to be- won't know that for a while. + it seems sensible to wait till after the Retirement Funds become available on 18th September. There is so little I can do from this side of the Tasman, but I am thinking of extending the time I am over there to three weeks. I checked tonight with the boarding Kennels- it is not a time when they are normally full, and they will give me a 10% discount. Especially when I told them my naughty boy has now been desexed.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> I've enjoyed reading about the food to be served over the Easter holiday. We had dinner with my younger daughter yesterday and it was the traditional big chicken dinner. I managed to eat a goodly portion and was all pleased with myself. Today is mostly quiet. I'm working on the black and silver long waistcoat and watching tv. Keeps me happy!!


I am so glad you have had the joyous and family Easter you had hoped for!


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> I hope you don't get another chance to see it like this. Lovely as the pictures are I'm sure you don't need all this flooding again!!


If I can go another 13+ years without flooding I'll be happy. I think better there than the house. Although it is pretty close at the back of the house and the pool side. The front seems to be the only side not flooded.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> How scary for your DD.....glad she was just a bystander and that the adrenaline has calmed down by now...sure would shake up anyone. Sounds like a great day of fellowship.


I'm so glad your DD wasn't involved in the traffic mess. But I'm sure it left her shaky as I would be that way.
Sounds like the goslings are making good progress in getting their lives back on track.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a much dryer and brighter Surrey. The rain yesterday was good for the garden and everything is growing like mad.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good day.
> 
> Healing hugs and vibes to all and Monday photos....


Such a lovely garden, a pleasure to see it. :-D

hugs back to you.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> If I can go another 13+ years without flooding I'll be happy. I think better there than the house. Although it is pretty close at the back of the house and the pool side. The front seems to be the only side not flooded.


I would be curious to know if the pundits (meteorological variety) have any thoughts about what your winters are likely to continue to be. We know here for instance that there is a major El Nino (I think it is that one not the La Nina) system that will be affecting us for some time to come- and this of course definitely affects Peru, and probably more of your Western Seaboard, And if it is affecting the West it has to have other impacts on the US weather patterns. (don't want to be a doomsday prophet but I do feel reading The Revelation of St John is rather interesting, in view of the occurrences we are witnessing.) Flooding anywhere other than the house, would be better than having things suffering from that one.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from an overcast Great Bend, it promises to be sunny later in the day. We are currently at 11c/52f at 08:36, warm enough for me already. Not looking forward to this after noon when it is to go up to 18.8c/66f. 

Today's coffee another from the cruise and some crocus in my yard. 

Healing hugs to all and extra hugs for those that are feeling down. 
Have a groovy day!!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a much dryer and brighter Surrey. The rain yesterday was good for the garden and everything is growing like mad.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good day.
> 
> Healing hugs and vibes to all and Monday photos....


Your garden is lovely in any kind of weather.
Good morning.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

ptofValerie said:


> I've enjoyed reading about the food to be served over the Easter holiday. We had dinner with my younger daughter yesterday and it was the traditional big chicken dinner. I managed to eat a goodly portion and was all pleased with myself. Today is mostly quiet. I'm working on the black and silver long waistcoat and watching tv. Keeps me happy!!


So glad you had a lovely Easter. I think it's grand that you can knit while waiting to continue your treatment.
Always keeping you in my heart and prayers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend, it promises to be sunny later in the day. We are currently at 11c/52f at 08:36, warm enough for me already. Not looking forward to this after noon when it is to go up to 18.8c/66f.
> 
> Today's coffee another from the cruise and some crocus in my yard.
> 
> Healing hugs to all and extra hugs for those that are feeling down.
> Have a groovy day!!


What a lovely breakfast AND flowers. Your morning temperature is warmer than we are!! It's 46f here.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a real bummer- I cleaned the laptop out with the vacuum cleaner, but now every time I try to use 'enter' it puts me into some screen about the settings for the screen! I just tried pressing Ctrl and 'enter' at the same time, and it went and sent this!!!!!!!! I am so glad you had a worthwhile trip to Cheyenne- Is that further away from you, just can't think of the other centre you go to quite frequently. Hugs to you too, dear! Ringo is stretched out at my feet. It was a very difficult day- but I won't rehearse it other than to say that Lupe has really overstepped the mark this time- but I have most of it recorded in the mobile memory- silly woman put it all into several texts- I must photograph them so they are in that memory too.


Julie...This is so sad that Lupe is raging again, but not surprising at all now that we have learned her true nature. However, very good that it is all in text and yes, taking a photo of it is also good just in case something happens to the phone or memory (EDIT-phone's memory, not yours.). Glad to see this is in text as very important for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Just found this in a thing I sometimes open, ViralNova I think it is- I handle it with care but this is quite spectacular. I will have to double check the name of the artist- I know she is 16. Her name is Shania.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> The puffins are back, according to the Wildlife Trust, but they were having a technical problem with the camera broadcasting system. I must check again online and let you know when it's working.


So glad to hear the puffins are back. I know there was so much damage with the hurricane that hit earlier. Imagine the population is down due to that????


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no---I really thought you were all getting somewhere near the same page--but research done now will at least weed out some of the locations with only a few to check on further at a later date. But, I was so hoping for a resolution for your Mom & her safety and for your and Gerry's sanity! Wish you could join the "girls" on the European tour; you'd all have a wonderful time and make so many memories. I think it make such a difference in a young person's life to experience some of the world besides their backyard.


Mom is never going to be on the same page. I think brother and I agree that a change must be made, but not sure we are clear o. What it should be. I said Assisted Living because of the Dr. And rehab using that term, but research and visits show that to be overkill. On the opposite extreme, brother has found a duplex compound with garages (so we can continue to pay for a car no longer used) and a remote dining room. I don't see that as any improvement... No eyes on, she won't go to dining room, little reduction. Is stuff so moving it all again, changing all Dr.'s and will and other paperwork. We need to define terms and both be looking at the same thing to compare fairly....


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this in a thing I sometimes open, ViralNova I think it is- I handle it with care but this is quite spectacular. I will have to double check the name of the artist- I know she is 16.


WOW!!!! I thought it was a great photograph of this wonderful weathered face. Thanks, I will have to check that site out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PtofValerie...So glad you were able to enjoy your time with your family and your Easter meal.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So nice that you are occupied with sewing the waist coat. Look forward to seeing it. You do such lovely work.

Julie...My but a lot is really going on right now that I have missed. I must catch up with your news but saw where it sounds like Fofoa is over in Sydney and relayed some Easter words for you from Fale. Sounds like your trip is a definite possibility now. Thoughts and prayers are with you. Would it be possible to have your friend go with you when you go to visit Fale at the house? Perhaps Lupe would reign herself in if someone were with you. I know it will be wonderful to see Fale and not spend most of your time arguing with her. Oh no, now I am seeing where it sounds worse than ever. Off to read but prayers for you.

Caren...Just saw the movie Noah. Remind you of something. Sure hope we don't have a rainy Spring.

Agnes...So sorry to hear about the friend pulling out all of his tubes. Hope they can just put them back in without a setback.

GagesMom...Poor Gage. Imagine those knees will be a little stiff as the wounds heal. I'll go back and look for the photos.

Good Afternoon for you Purple and I welcome the Good Morning. Thank you. We are overcast so it is a whitish sky this morning.

Jheiens...Yes, one can work up quite a sweat with conducting with passion, especially wearing a suit, especially when the thermostat wasn't turned down with the temperatures rising.

I just got a message that tomorrow is Earth Day. Glad to see that as there is a program at Rochester Institute of Technology that I want to attend.

Designer...Hope you enjoy your anniversary dinner whenever you get to have it. 59 years is quite a celebration. I'm thinking this is an early celebration that is late due to the weather and early due to people being away. It is an event worth of celebration for sure. An inspiration. Glad the shoulder if feeling a little better but still no fun aching.

Dreamweaver...You wishing for northern flowers and me wishing for warmth. Think today will be 71F. If you had a choice, where would be the place you would love to live??


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie...This is so sad that Lupe is raging again, but not surprising at all now that we have learned her true nature. However, very good that it is all in text and yes, taking a photo of it is also good just in case something happens to the phone or memory. Glad to see this is in text as very important for you.


I think it is vital I have it in separate memories- perhaps on a flash drive I can carry with me- so I don't loose it. I have never lost a phone, but this one would be the one that breaks that rule, if I am not careful by Murphy's law! I looked up the definition of a Sociopath, yesterday all but about two listed fit her. I am thinking she is genuinely mentally ill. Not something I normally would say, having been through the mill myself.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Mom is never going to be on the same page. I think brother and I agree that a change must be made, but not sure we are clear o. What it should be. I said Assisted Living because of the Dr. And rehab using that term, but research and visits show that to be overkill. On the opposite extreme, brother has found a duplex compound with garages (so we can continue to pay for a car no longer used) and a remote dining room. I don't see that as any improvement... No eyes on, she won't go to dining room, little reduction. Is stuff so moving it all again, changing all Dr.'s and will and other paperwork. We need to define terms and both be looking at the same thing to compare fairly....


Jynx, I pray that you may find the solution you need, faster rather than slower, this has to be so wearing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is vital I have it in separate memories- perhaps on a flash drive I can carry with me- so I don't loose it. I have never lost a phone, but this one would be the one that breaks that rule, if I am not careful by Murphy's law! I looked up the definition of a Sociopath, yesterday all but about two listed fit her. I am thinking she is genuinely mentally ill. Not something I normally would say, having been through the mill myself.


You hang in there Hon. I know it was a very difficult day for you because as much as we don't want our buttons pushed, the pain gets activated. Prayers for you to see you through this but it sure was a gift in the end.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> WOW!!!! I thought it was a great photograph of this wonderful weathered face. Thanks, I will have to check that site out.


No not a photo, she did it with a pencil!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Jynx, I pray that you may find the solution you need, faster rather than slower, this has to be so wearing.


I totally agree Julie. Hope that a solution comes soon. It has been a long time coming and yes, as Julie said, so wearing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> No not a photo, she did it with a pencil!


Gifted for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> You hang in there Hon. I know it was a very difficult day for you because as much as we don't want our buttons pushed, the pain gets activated. Prayers for you to see you through this but it sure was a gift in the end.


I am really debating if Fale should be left in her clutches, but can do so little from this side of the 'ditch'. (the Tasman Sea) - must get back to bed!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Dreamweaver said:


> Love those flowers. I had both in Chicago, but can't do it here because I'm too lazy to dig up bulbs to cold store... I really miss northern flowers.... Miss my cars too. Those two are sharing space well... DD's three all want to be in the "best" sun spot at the same time.


Wow-- hadn't thought about bulbs needing cold to flower-- I always envied the southern tier because they could grow things I couldn't! Good to know a bit more north we can grow things you can't. Balances things.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be curious to know if the pundits (meteorological variety) have any thoughts about what your winters are likely to continue to be. We know here for instance that there is a major El Nino (I think it is that one not the La Nina) system that will be affecting us for some time to come- and this of course definitely affects Peru, and probably more of your Western Seaboard, And if it is affecting the West it has to have other impacts on the US weather patterns. (don't want to be a doomsday prophet but I do feel reading The Revelation of St John is rather interesting, in view of the occurrences we are witnessing.) Flooding anywhere other than the house, would be better than having things suffering from that one.


I don't know what they think about it. Personally I have seen winters worse than this one. I've also seen ones where we were swimming in Lake Ontario befroe Easter. I have gone to work completely sun burned the week before Easter. We not comfortable as I had to stand over a hot stove and grill. Was my own fault. 
Flood ing is a good 3-4 meters from the house house so not too bad at all.With no cellar only thing I have to worry about is the furnace and water pumps unless it goes higher than 1&1/3 meters.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora said:


> Dreamweaver...You wishing for northern flowers and me wishing for warmth. Think today will be 71F. If you had a choice, where would be the place you would love to live??


if we were not considering family, only us, I would have built my dream house on the land we had in Pagosa Springs, CO. Of,course, this was before any concern on health issues and being convient to all sorts of medical,facilities here. Our second choice would probably be the Seattle or Oregon local... I think we will be staying put, unless we move to downsize or go a little more rural.. But we are so close to the kids. DH wants a "destination" location so that they come to visit often, but I know life is hectic and that is not always feasible... No change can be made until mom is settled elsewhere.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Jynx, I pray that you may find the solution you need, faster rather than slower, this has to be so wearing.


It is. Even though it is irrational, I dread going down, never knowing how I will find her. I am more a flight than fight person on this issue....


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Caren...Just saw the movie Noah. Remind you of something. Sure hope we don't have a rainy Spring.
> 
> hahaha oh yes it sure does :thumbup: :thumbup: I do like the water and have often said I wished I lived beside a large body of water. I was not thinking my yard when I said that. :roll: :roll:
> Rain is expected tomorrow so will see how things go. I don't think it will be much though.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> I am really debating if Fale should be left in her clutches, but can do so little from this side of the 'ditch'. (the Tasman Sea) - must get back to bed!


Do you think you could feasibly bring him back? Would other members of the family object? Would Fale be willing? If others would be willing to house him permanently, maybe a restraining order agains her,,,,


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> if we were not considering family, only us, I would have built my dream house on the land we had in Pagosa Springs, CO. Of,course, this was before any concern on health issues and being convient to all sorts of medical,facilities here. Our second choice would probably be the Seattle or Oregon local... I think we will be staying put, unless we move to downsize or go a little more rural.. But we are so close to the kids. DH wants a "destination" location so that they come to visit often, but I know life is hectic and that is not always feasible... No change can be made until mom is settled elsewhere.


Colorado must be so beautiful. Interesting that with all the traveling our son is doing on his tours, Colorado was his and his family's favorite place. Just looked it up and see there are Hot Springs there. Maybe DH and I can take a vacation there, if we ever take a vacation.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I don't know what they think about it. Personally I have seen winters worse than this one. I've also seen ones where we were swimming in Lake Ontario befroe Easter. I have gone to work completely sun burned the week before Easter. We not comfortable as I had to stand over a hot stove and grill. Was my own fault.
> Flood ing is a good 3-4 meters from the house house so not too bad at all.With no cellar only thing I have to worry about is the furnace and water pumps unless it goes higher than 1&1/3 meters.


So the situation is a lot better than I was fearing- you have had so much go wrong this year.


----------



## Poledra65

Dreamweaver said:


> Love those flowers. I had both in Chicago, but can't do it here because I'm too lazy to dig up bulbs to cold store... I really miss northern flowers.... Miss my cars too. Those two are sharing space well... DD's three all want to be in the "best" sun spot at the same time.


Thank you, yes. there are benefits of not having to dig up bulbs for the winter. 
They do tend to all jumble up in the front window, silly cats.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am really debating if Fale should be left in her clutches, but can do so little from this side of the 'ditch'. (the Tasman Sea) - must get back to bed!


Sleep well dear. Sleep is so healing and you really need to be rested.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> It is. Even though it is irrational, I dread going down, never knowing how I will find her. I am more a flight than fight person on this issue....


And it has been dragging on for so long.


----------



## NanaCaren

Got this from a friend this morning. Guessing it is hours he is working this week, seems such short days. :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink: Hope the movement works on it.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a real bummer- I cleaned the laptop out with the vacuum cleaner, but now every time I try to use 'enter' it puts me into some screen about the settings for the screen! I just tried pressing Ctrl and 'enter' at the same time, and it went and sent this!!!!!!!! I am so glad you had a worthwhile trip to Cheyenne- Is that further away from you, just can't think of the other centre you go to quite frequently. Hugs to you too, dear! Ringo is stretched out at my feet. It was a very difficult day- but I won't rehearse it other than to say that Lupe has really overstepped the mark this time- but I have most of it recorded in the mobile memory- silly woman put it all into several texts- I must photograph them so they are in that memory too.


Well, something must have gotten stuck under a key or something maybe? 
Well, Lupe has convinced herself that no one will question what she says or does, and to date, no one has, her family enables her even if they don't agree with her. 
It is good for you to have it recorded in a couple places so that you can't lose them. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
Cheyenne is about an hour and a half away, Scottsbluff is the other town, it's only about 35 minutes away.  
Well, I need to get off here and exercise so I can get ready to go pay a few bills and get a few things done.
Have a great day, a better one than yesterday. 
More {{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Do you think you could feasibly bring him back? Would other members of the family object? Would Fale be willing? If others would be willing to house him permanently, maybe a restraining order agains her,,,,


I am going to have to rely, I suspect, on what the Age Rights people deem to be necessary. That there is a real problem is becoming glaringly obvious. If her problem is that he must remain a member of the sect she chooses to belong to, there are congregations here, if that turns out to be his decision. I would not be able to afford a fare at short notice. And suspect it will take longer to sort out than the three weeks I can afford- but at least I can start the ball rolling.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Dreamweaver said:


> Mom is never going to be on the same page. I think brother and I agree that a change must be made, but not sure we are clear o. What it should be. I said Assisted Living because of the Dr. And rehab using that term, but research and visits show that to be overkill. On the opposite extreme, brother has found a duplex compound with garages (so we can continue to pay for a car no longer used) and a remote dining room. I don't see that as any improvement... No eyes on, she won't go to dining room, little reduction. Is stuff so moving it all again, changing all Dr.'s and will and other paperwork. We need to define terms and both be looking at the same thing to compare fairly....


Might be good to have brother meet with you AND doctor, might help get you on same page. Why pay for garage when car isn't used, and why tempt her to use a car she shouldn't be using??? Get Dr to help! Friend of mine had to do that when his wife needed more care than he could give.


----------



## gagesmom

10 minutes to 10am. Good morning all my sunshines. :-D 

Going back to catch up


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Got this from a friend this morning. Guessing it is hours he is working this week, seems such short days. :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink: Hope the movement works on it.


LOLOL!!! Well, hopefully the week slows down as Friday approaches. I keep thinking it's Tuesday since David left yesterday and Marla was off work and we were runnning around, that combination doesn't happen much.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, something must have gotten stuck under a key or something maybe?
> Well, Lupe has convinced herself that no one will question what she says or does, and to date, no one has, her family enables her even if they don't agree with her.
> It is good for you to have it recorded in a couple places so that you can't lose them.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> Cheyenne is about an hour and a half away, Scottsbluff is the other town, it's only about 35 minutes away.
> Well, I need to get off here and exercise so I can get ready to go pay a few bills and get a few things done.
> Have a great day, a better one than yesterday.
> More {{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}


Thanks so much, Kaye! Hugs for you all! I was remembering Scottsbluff, but thought I had it wrong- i must do as I said and get off from this addictive tea party!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> So the situation is a lot better than I was fearing- you have had so much go wrong this year.


I consider myself lucky I have never had so much go wrong at the same time. I did wonder how one could go on when so many things seem to go wrong all at once. Now I know I will not wonder anymore. The animals have discovered their fences are no longer electric, the power came from the barn. Time to invest in solar power for them, an easy fix just a matter of hooking up a couple wires and charging it. Will be needing to fix the deck as well it has pulled off the house and sunk along the front another easy fix. Finding time is the hard part.


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a bright and breezy Fife, washing is out, house tidy, need to get some shopping and then of to visit Colin this afternoon and see if they have resolved some of the problems from Saturday,he had pulled out 2 feeding tube and all the tubes for his antibiotics etc and the head monitor, not heard from his family,so don,t know what I will find out today,funny thing was though Saturday is the best he has looked for in a long time.Good thought and hugs to one and all. Will try to catch up a few pages tc all xx


Hopes that you find Colin doing better. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much, Kaye! Hugs for you all! I was remembering Scottsbluff, but thought I had it wrong- i must do as I said and get off from this addictive tea party!


Me too!!! I'm never going to get my exercise in today if not.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Spider, the short answer is no, I did not actually 'hear' from Fale, but Lupe this time really has shot herself in the foot. But the situation is going to take a very long time to unravel- and I don't want to discuss it too much. I have taken steps to be in contact with friends who will support me, through a very trying time. Not least my Father in Heaven. I really feel that the forces for good are on my side, but I have concrete evidence now of one who is not.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a much dryer and brighter Surrey. The rain yesterday was good for the garden and everything is growing like mad.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good day.
> 
> Healing hugs and vibes to all and Monday photos....


So pretty!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOL!!! Well, hopefully the week slows down as Friday approaches. I keep thinking it's Tuesday since David left yesterday and Marla was off work and we were runnning around, that combination doesn't happen much.


I Hope it slows a bit by friday too would be nice to have a normal week end.  It would be more heavenly than normal. I am a bit mixed up with the teens being on holiday until tomorrow. I can see how you would be mixed up. We were a little mixed up with having friday off last week kept thinking it was saturday, was still nice though. :wink:


----------



## gagesmom

caught up now and it is 10am. Sun is shining, windows are open and Gage is still sleeping.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> 10 minutes to 10am. Good morning all my sunshines. :-D
> 
> Going back to catch up


good morning back to you sunshine


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend, it promises to be sunny later in the day. We are currently at 11c/52f at 08:36, warm enough for me already. Not looking forward to this after noon when it is to go up to 18.8c/66f.
> 
> Today's coffee another from the cruise and some crocus in my yard.
> 
> Healing hugs to all and extra hugs for those that are feeling down.
> Have a groovy day!!


Awesome! Now I'm hungry, time to get my butt up and eat, exercise, and get on with the day.  And find coffee, my coffee shop is closed today.


----------



## gagesmom

Caren I am so happy that you packed your bag and got away for a bit. You definitely deserved it. Glad you had a good time. :thumbup:


----------



## melyn

Hi everyone, its been a glorious day here down in Kent, I have planted a couple of tomato plants in the garden that I didn't have room for in my greenhouse. Last year the ones I had outside that i just watered now and again were actually tastier than the ones from the greenhouse that i watered everyday and fed with tomato feed, go figure lol
my lilac has burst into bloom and I can see tiny cherries forming on my tree, sadly it looks like my plum tree has died there is no sigm of buds at all, both trees were bought the same time about 3 years ago and the plum was loaded with friut last year. The only thing i can think of is the mole we had burrowed into the roots and the exceptionally wet winter finished it off, not sure if i will replace it with another or not. 
Hugs to all (((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))
Julie so glad you had a text that appears to be from Fale, xx


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I Hope it slows a bit by friday too would be nice to have a normal week end.  It would be more heavenly than normal. I am a bit mixed up with the teens being on holiday until tomorrow. I can see how you would be mixed up. We were a little mixed up with having friday off last week kept thinking it was saturday, was still nice though. :wink:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Well, I'd best get going now that I'm all caught up, before I get behind again. 
Here's to a great week for all!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hugs


----------



## gagesmom

Melyn gorgeous lilacs :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Awesome! Now I'm hungry, time to get my butt up and eat, exercise, and get on with the day.  And find coffee, my coffee shop is closed today.


OH NO!! :-( no coffee that is not good at all. I'll have a second one just for you  I need to get my day under way too.Exercises done cows and pigs back in their pastures and back out again. Food would be good though.


----------



## gagesmom

Greg and Gage outside yesterday playing with Gages monster truck(r/c)


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Caren I am so happy that you packed your bag and got away for a bit. You definitely deserved it. Glad you had a good time. :thumbup:


It was nice but, very glad to be home. Seeing the teens relaxing and enjoying themselves was the best medicine by far. :-D


----------



## gagesmom

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, its been a glorious day here down in Kent, I have planted a couple of tomato plants in the garden that I didn't have room for in my greenhouse. Last year the ones I had outside that i just watered now and again were actually tastier than the ones from the greenhouse that i watered everyday and fed with tomato feed, go figure lol
> my lilac has burst into bloom and I can see tiny cherries forming on my tree, sadly it looks like my plum tree has died there is no sigm of buds at all, both trees were bought the same time about 3 years ago and the plum was loaded with friut last year. The only thing i can think of is the mole we had burrowed into the roots and the exceptionally wet winter finished it off, not sure if i will replace it with another or not.
> Hugs to all (((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))
> Julie so glad you had a text that appears to be from Fale, xx


Love your lilacs, mine have a ways to go before they look so lovely. The flowers are beautiful. :thumbup: :-D I find tomatoes that are grown outdoors much tastier than the ones inside. 
(((((HUGS)))))) back to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Happy new week. Working on crocheting around stole and adding button loops at same time.
> Daralene, love you. Enjoy the scotch. I'll scootch my butt against the wall and put my feet up the wall. Wearing socks of course.


Sassafrass...I'm doing the exercise. It is quite comfortable once in position. How long does one hold it for??


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Well, I'd best get going now that I'm all caught up, before I get behind again.
> Here's to a great week for all!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Hugs


I'm still far behind, didn't even try to catch up on last weeks. 
Have a great week as well. :thumbup: 
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Greg and Gage outside yesterday playing with Gages monster truck(r/c)


Wow, no snow!!! Things are warming up for you too. YAY!!! Looks like fun for both boys. :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

9:30 and just now drinking my coffee. I've been knitting and yawning! I hate it when I get something in my mind and end up losing sleep in order to do it! I have tried to stay up on the KTP this week. It's not always easy, but I am needing to take breaks from my knitting. I guess my arthritis is giving me fits today. I guess it is the weather.

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## gagesmom

ya they sure did have fun.


Angora1 said:


> Wow, no snow!!! Things are warming up for you too. YAY!!! Looks like fun for both boys. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Sassafrass...I'm doing the exercise. It is quite comfortable once in position. How long does one hold it for??


I used to read for hours while in that position. When the kids were little they'd be right against the wall with me reading/looking at their books as well. Would have been quite the sight at one point. My girls still can be found reading like this at times.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Greg and Gage outside yesterday playing with Gages monster truck(r/c)


They look like they are enjoying the new truck and the warm weather. Wasn't it nice to have such good weather yesterday.


----------



## gagesmom

was thankful for that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Melyn, lilacs already. How lovely. You are definitely ahead of us.

I took some photos of the flowers in my house as not many outside, but there are a few.

Oh dear. I added the outside flowers first. LOL WIll do the house flowers next post.


----------



## gagesmom

More hyacinths. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> I am seriously coming to the conclusion that the woman is genuinely mentally ill. Success will not come in a hurry, because I have to borrow to get there, and can't afford to do that straight away. Partly depends on how much my Tax Rebate works out to be- won't know that for a while. + it seems sensible to wait till after the Retirement Funds become available on 18th September. There is so little I can do from this side of the Tasman, but I am thinking of extending the time I am over there to three weeks. I checked tonight with the boarding Kennels- it is not a time when they are normally full, and they will give me a 10% discount. Especially when I told them my naughty boy has now been desexed.


Could you not put the word out at your church that you need someone to keep Ringo for the 3 weeks, maybe someone would do it & save you the kennel fee?


----------



## Cashmeregma

My flowers inside. Just had to show you that the orchids are still blooming. The ones on the dining room table have been in bloom since Christmas. :shock: Still adding photos.

The Christmas Cactus is still blooming and new buds all the time. Four months now. Gotta love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I used to read for hours while in that position. When the kids were little they'd be right against the wall with me reading/looking at their books as well. Would have been quite the sight at one point. My girls still can be found reading like this at times.


Oooh, thanks for that tip. I'll take a book with me when I do it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Well, dear little robin is still at it. I have DVD's up to no avail and covering the windows is pretty hard. I'll show you why and this is just the downstairs windows, not even counting upstairs or the garage window and it attacks the side windows too. He just moves from spot to spot.

Does anybody who said their family members are having the same problem, know how long this will go on???


----------



## gagesmom

I haven't knit anything since I finished the bunny baskets. I have had my eye on a thread called Grans shawl. I am doing that as my new project. Will have to decide what color and get that and the needles together before work.

I will post the name of the poster who posted it and then you can go and find the story behind it. I think it will be great that Gran will be honored like this.

Kerry Anne was the poster and the thread is called...
KAL-Grans shawl.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> I haven't knit anything since I finished the bunny baskets. I have had my eye on a thread called Grans shawl. I am doing that as my new project. Will have to decide what color and get that and the needles together before work.
> 
> I will post the name of the poster who posted it and then you can go and find the story behind it. I think it will be great that Gran will be honored like this.


My big thing now is to get my KAP afghan squares done and in the mail. Final steps ended up harder than I thought.


----------



## gagesmom

Yikes I have to get them done. Just remembered I said I would before we moved.


Angora1 said:


> My big thing now is to get my KAP afghan squares done and in the mail. Final steps ended up harder than I thought.


 :shock:


----------



## gagesmom

gagesmom said:


> Yikes I have to get them done. Just remembered I said I would before we moved.
> 
> :shock:


Ok so the shawl will be the project after the squares.

Gotta run, find colors for them and get stuff ready for work.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Ok so the shawl will be the project after the squares.
> 
> Gotta run, find colors for them and get stuff ready for work.


Do you think this is the shawl?:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/granny-shawl


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Colorado must be so beautiful. Interesting that with all the traveling our son is doing on his tours, Colorado was his and his family's favorite place. Just looked it up and see there are Hot Springs there. Maybe DH and I can take a vacation there, if we ever take a vacation.


It is a beautiful state, we travelled there on the Harley 4 yrs ago, we wanted to get to the Grand Canyon after Colorado but only got as far as Moab, Utah as it was getting too hot. Utah has some beautiful scenery, we saw Arches National Park & another very near but I forget the name, so much barren land too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

STUNNING!


pacer said:


> Wishing everyone a happy Easter. Matthew's Easter gift to us today (no cards available on this picture).


----------



## Bonnie7591

Daralene, it looks like you have a lovely& bright home but I would sure hate to have to clean all those windows. Maybe the crazy bird will finally wear himself out & quit beating the window? I had a woodpecker digging in the cedar on the end of my house, my son finally shot at him, didn't hit him, he flew away, but must have scared him enough to get the message he isn't welcome. A few years ago one got at the back of the house when I was still working & no one was home to hear him, we had to replace about 10 boards in the gable end, what a mess. We have a quonset with an open end where we park machinery & out of season vehicles, quads in winter, snowmobiles in summer, & the birds were in there making a terrible mess of things, Delbert set up his scare cannon( used in harvest time to keep ducks & geese out of the crops) & after a few days no more birds in there. In the city the neighbors would probably not like something like that!lol
The pictures of your flowers are great

Melyn, what a lovely yard you have, no lilacs here until well into June. Do your think your plum tree may be getting a slow start this year due to waterlogged ground or the mole?. A few yrs ago, I thought my cheery trees had winter killed so ordered more, fortunately I had not got around to pulling out the old ones, they came alive about 3 weeks later, don t know why they were delayed. Now I have too many trees & will probably have to move some of the smaller ones this year as they will be too crowded when mature.
Julie, that drawing of the old man is amazing, the artist certainly has a great talent.
Well, time. To get off my backside & get something constructive done. Have a great day.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Got this in an email today and thought it funny. 
When you have an
joh

'I Hate My Job day' 
[Even if you're retired, you sometimes have those days] 
Try this out:

Stop at your pharmacy and go to the thermometer section and 
purchase a rectal thermometer made by Johnson & Johnson. 
Be very sure you get this brand.

When you get home, lock your doors, draw the curtains and disconnect the phone so you will not be disturbed. 
Change into very comfortable clothing and sit n your favorite chair. Open the package and remove the thermometer. 
Now, carefully place it on a table or a surface so that it will not become chipped or broken.

Now the fun part begins. Take out the literature from the box and read it carefully. You will notice that in small print there is a
statement: "Every Rectal Thermometer made by Johnson & Johnson is personally tested and then sanitized." Now, close your eyes and repeat out loud five times,' I am so glad I do not work in the thermometer quality control department at Johnson 
& Johnson..'

HAVE A NICE DAY; AND REMEMBER, THERE IS ALWAYS SOMEONE ELSE WITH A JOB THAT IS MORE 
OF A PAIN IN THE ASS THAN YOURS


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Got this in an email today and thought it funny.
> 
> HAVE A NICE DAY; AND REMEMBER, THERE IS ALWAYS SOMEONE ELSE WITH A JOB THAT IS MORE
> OF A PAIN IN THE ASS THAN YOURS


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Oh, that sure does make me thankful.


----------



## jheiens

jknappva said:


> I'm so glad your DD wasn't involved in the traffic mess. But I'm sure it left her shaky as I would be that way.
> Sounds like the goslings are making good progress in getting their lives back on track.
> Junek


It truly does seem that way, June.

Some are finally in their own homes after a very long time; some are in methadone clinics and staying clean; some are in trade schools and beginning to see that they are capable of much more than they ever thought possible, even academically. Even their homes are cleaner and more organized; and meals for the defenseless little ones are coming on a more regular schedule.

They are beginning to believe that they are capable of more and are people of value to others--they are stepping into help peer participants out of what they perceive as their own bounty. They trust Susan and Ben at their word and they see all of us as family. Don and I are always ''Pop'' and ''Gram'' to them. I'll take that as the compliment it is.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, it looks like you have a lovely& bright home but I would sure hate to have to clean all those windows. Maybe the crazy bird will finally wear himself out & quit beating the window? I had a woodpecker digging in the cedar on the end of my house, my son finally shot at him, didn't hit him, he flew away, but must have scared him enough to get the message he isn't welcome. A few years ago one got at the back of the house when I was still working & no one was home to hear him, we had to replace about 10 boards in the gable end, what a mess. We have a quonset with an open end where we park machinery & out of season vehicles, quads in winter, snowmobiles in summer, & the birds were in there making a terrible mess of things, Delbert set up his scare cannon( used in harvest time to keep ducks & geese out of the crops) & after a few days no more birds in there. In the city the neighbors would probably not like something like that!lol
> The pictures of your flowers are great
> 
> Melyn, what a lovely yard you have, no lilacs here until well into June. Do your think your plum tree may be getting a slow start this year due to waterlogged ground or the mole?. A few yrs ago, I thought my cheery trees had winter killed so ordered more, fortunately I had not got around to pulling out the old ones, they came alive about 3 weeks later, don t know why they were delayed. Now I have too many trees & will probably have to move some of the smaller ones this year as they will be too crowded when mature.
> Julie, that drawing of the old man is amazing, the artist certainly has a great talent.
> Well, time. To get off my backside & get something constructive done. Have a great day.


Yes, I do think my neighbors would nix the cannon. LOL Love birds, but this is the side of them that doesn't mix well. We had to replace cedar shingles due to a woodpecker on a house we used to live in. Even paid to find out what bugs were attracting it. No bugs. Said it is also communication with other woodpeckers, but did ruin those shingles. I had forgotten about that till you just mentioned it and from the sounds of your quonset, I think my problem is pretty minor. As to the windows, DH and I do the inside but pay someone to do the outside. Very high up for us at this age. Maybe that's why all my flowers are doing so well though with all the light. Almost like a greenhouse in the kitchen and family room.:lol: :lol: :lol:

I've been quite surprised at the orchids for blooming for me and just staying in bloom since Christmas. So often people come here and nothing is in bloom but this time everything was going gangbusters, so it was fun to have all my flowers while the company was here.

My magnolia tree doesn't look like it is going to have hardly any blossoms on it this year? It's always been so beautiful but I'm afraid it might be dying. Also wonder if something eats hyacinths. There are hardly any coming up at all this year. I sure hope the poppies have multiplied as I just love them. I used to have peach colored daffodils and now everything I have is like those in the photo??? Perhaps they revert back after so many years? But if someone knows how long this behavior goes on, please let me know. I tried googling it and it talks about the behavior and covering the windows but not how long.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> It is a beautiful state, we travelled there on the Harley 4 yrs ago, we wanted to get to the Grand Canyon after Colorado but only got as far as Moab, Utah as it was getting too hot. Utah has some beautiful scenery, we saw Arches National Park & another very near but I forget the name, so much barren land too.


Moab brings back memories for us! We broke down pulling the fifth wheel the 2nd year we went to Mesa -- new truck but the transmission died just after passing through mesquite. As a result we had to flag down a driver and ask him to send a Tow truck from the closest place they could get one. We sat there in the sun -- We should have crossed the highway and asked someone from mesquite -- Anyway, suddenly this old decrepit tow truck arrived, crossed the median and towed us to a place on the highway near the reservation. the owner lived in Moab and cut across country I guess. - it was a gas station and little store - old as the hills. This was on a Saturday so nothing was open in LV (he said) we sat there in our Security fifth wheel, - the lights on the gas station were left on but it was closed. About l5 cars arrived and one knocked on our trailer door and as we didn't know who it was - we just left the lights off and pretended it was empty. Scary-- they towed us into Vegas on Monday and we followed with our truck. Quite an experience-- we had heard that morning that it was one of the most dangerous highways in the Western States - but I think that might not have been the truth. It actually was quite scary - We sure did feel isolated. The service station washrooms were filthy- The people were very nice - and were very kind to us. I lost l5.00 in nickles playing the slots. We also had a canasta game for the whole weekend. Memories!

Moab was very beautiful - though - we stayed at St. George ,Utah for a month the first year -- drove to Moab and all around Bryce Canyon and area-- so beautiful. I really liked St. George Utah!

-----
Well we reached our 59th Anniversary -- Pat made breakfast for us and we have had a quiet morning so far. It is nice out and we might take a drive out to Cochrane today - Thankyou for all the good wishes and thoughts for our anniversary. We are so fortunate and we both know it.

----
I have my pullover all together except for the sleeves. I have decided I like it. Pat helps me sort out the colors -- He talked me into grey sleeves and he was right -- it is going to work. I love working with colors - as you likely know. It is pleasure for me to try new varieties and use different stitches and go against the 'rules' of what can be used together. Thankfully the rules have 
changed over the years - no definite no no's any more. Once I have it finished I will post a picture.

-----
I so enjoy coming by here each morning. I apologize that I don't acknowledge every post any more-- but please - all of you know that I read every post and Prayers and thoughts are with you all.

You are all my dear friends and so supportive of my work and me and the workshops. You are my family -- Please know, that even if I haven't mentioned you - I read and follow all of you.

I am slowly finding a good balance with the typing and the workshops, the forum, and the Tea Party.

I do worry about some of you who are having health and other medical problems in your families, or yourselves. Prayers go to you.

So nice to hear the good news- Azsticks- I hope Allan gets word soon for the visit to Phoenix -- Sugar - I am so happy for you and your daughter and new grandbaby- Gwen, glad your hubby is home where he belongs. And on and on -- to each of you.

Shirley


----------



## Sorlenna

Julie, check to see that no keys are stuck in the 'down' position--my shift key got stuck once and I didn't see it for while--caused me no end of grief until I realized what it was.

I am glad you now have some hard proof of Fale's situation and I hope this is the beginning of a solid resolution for you and him.

Yesterday was nice, good food and good conversation, but of course I missed my other family. We have a few leftovers for today too. The birthday cake was chocolatey and very rich!

I'm still working on crochet but need to get back to knitting; my thumb is feeling better though still not 100%. Trying to take it easy on that and not put weight or strain on it.

My square(s?) for the KAP afghan should be started soon as well. I have to adapt one pattern and then see what other acrylic I have. My stash is dwindling a bit! :shock: 

Caren, glad to see you back, welcome to the new voices, and healing thoughts for all who need them. Today's a work day--trying to get things caught up--be back as I can. Hugs & blessings!


----------



## Gweniepooh

I got hooked (no pun intended....LOL) on a Bavarian Crochet class I purchased from Annie's last night. Finished the first project and rallied it was 6 a.m. and I had not got to bed....slept until 10:30 and now I'm ready for a nap. Have loved everyone's pictures; really looks as if spring in moving in everywhere just about.
TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> It truly does seem that way, June.
> 
> Some are finally in their own homes after a very long time; some are in methadone clinics and staying clean; some are in trade schools and beginning to see that they are capable of much more than they ever thought possible, even academically. Even their homes are cleaner and more organized; and meals for the defenseless little ones are coming on a more regular schedule.
> 
> They are beginning to believe that they are capable of more and are people of value to others--they are stepping into help peer participants out of what they perceive as their own bounty. They trust Susan and Ben at their word and they see all of us as family. Don and I are always ''Pop'' and ''Gram'' to them. I'll take that as the compliment it is.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That is so special and I know the reward of being Pop and Gram has to be beyond words. How special Susan must be and I'm sure she gets that from you.


----------



## Sorlenna

Shirley, happy anniversary to you and Pat!

AZ, hope Alan does get some answers--you go next week, is that right?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer, so this is the actual day.

HAPPY 59TH ANNIVERSARY.

Again, you and Pat are such an inspiration for the rest of us. Our next one will be 49, so we are 10 behind you and hoping for 59 also.

What a special day for both of you. Whatever you do today I know it will be done with love and appreciation for one another. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ohio Joy, just saw the post about the accidents on your DD's way home. So glad she is ok but upsetting, to say the least.


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this in a thing I sometimes open, ViralNova I think it is- I handle it with care but this is quite spectacular. I will have to double check the name of the artist- I know she is 16. Her name is Shania.


WOW! What a wonderful face! Oh to be that talented -- every line is perfect. Thanks for posting this Julie - it made my day!


----------



## nittergma

Oh my goodness! Is this the picture you mentioned somewhere that was drawn?


Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this in a thing I sometimes open, ViralNova I think it is- I handle it with care but this is quite spectacular. I will have to double check the name of the artist- I know she is 16. Her name is Shania.


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Designer1234 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks very much! I have the sleeves started and the bottom edge done in the grey. It is going to be quite roomy as per my plan -- I usually have fitted pullovers by I wanted a tunic style this time - plenty big at the bottom but fits the neck and sleeves. I think I will get lots of wear out of it next fall, and even this spring. Hayley plays soccer in the evenings and last year I needed a sweater so might get some wear this spring.
> 
> We will still be still going out - either tomorrow (our anniversary) or Tuesday evening for dinner. It actually doesn't bother us if it is just the two of us. This anniversary means a lot to both of us . How lucky we are to reach 59 - The kids still just shake their heads - they tell all the friends that come to their place when we
> are there that we only knew each other 3 days - waited l5 days me in Alberta him in Ontario - then 3 day waiting period and got married. Considering that both of them have partners rather than marriage -- it is rather interesting. I think Kelly would marry but Gayle doesn't want to get married ever -- they are 20 years so something must be working. Oh well.
> 
> It was a lovely sunny day today -- the robins are busy building their nests and so are the hawks. We see them taking turns (hawks) on the light poles down the main street hill, next to
> Nose Creek Park which is across the street from our Condos. -- it is a perfect place for them - there is a goodly number of tall pine trees and lots of 'hunting ' close by. This is the 9th year we have waited for them. We think it is the same pair -- either that or one of their young ones. Always 2 or 3 babies appear on the light poles so I think she has started sitting on her eggs as only one is showing right now and both were perching last week.
> 
> I wish we had a cam recording of them. I am doing very well. My arm is doing well, better than for 3 years since I hurt it -- just a matter of taking it slow when it starts to ache. I went all day and it didn't bother me at all. Each evening it is achy but not too bad at all.
> 
> My sister said there were osprey nesting on one the posts at the marina beside their yard. I'm sure she'll have pictures if they stay.
> Glad you're managing to get relief for your achy shoulder. I've not been that lucky...but had to wait for over a week for an appointment with the Dr.
> Congratulations on your anniversary. If my DH had lived, we would celebrate 60 years in the fall.
> I was a child bride. Rofl!!
> Junek
> 
> 
> 
> -------------------
> June -Yes - I was a child bride too!(???) I often wonder why one couple loses a beloved member and others don't . I do know that every day of my life I realize how lucky I am - and appreciate every moment.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon --- I talk to much about my shoulder -- so many of you have much worse pain than I do -- I applaud you so much June - your posts are always positive and I look forward to reading every one. You are a special person. I admire your
> attitude towards life - and the unpleasant aspects of it. You are so supportive of us all. What a great place this is!
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Was it Bryce Canyon?



Bonnie7591 said:


> It is a beautiful state, we travelled there on the Harley 4 yrs ago, we wanted to get to the Grand Canyon after Colorado but only got as far as Moab, Utah as it was getting too hot. Utah has some beautiful scenery, we saw Arches National Park & another very near but I forget the name, so much barren land too.


----------



## gagesmom

Not thinking so. It was from a member of kp.

Wish I could crochet though and then I could make that one too.


----------



## gagesmom

Happy Anniversary Shirley and Pat


----------



## Designer1234

gagesmom said:


> Happy Anniversary Shirley and Pat


Thankyou very much!


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Not thinking so. It was from a member of kp.
> 
> Wish I could crochet though and then I could make that one too.


Yes, I went to the KP link but she didn't have a picture of it but just for a few rows. Trying to guess what it will be like. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I consider myself lucky I have never had so much go wrong at the same time. I did wonder how one could go on when so many things seem to go wrong all at once. Now I know I will not wonder anymore. The animals have discovered their fences are no longer electric, the power came from the barn. Time to invest in solar power for them, an easy fix just a matter of hooking up a couple wires and charging it. Will be needing to fix the deck as well it has pulled off the house and sunk along the front another easy fix. Finding time is the hard part.


 :thumbup: Good thing you are such a 'handy' lady!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Me too!!! I'm never going to get my exercise in today if not.


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, its been a glorious day here down in Kent,
> 
> Gorgeous photos Melyn, your lilac is further advances than mine which is just showing the buds. x


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, its been a glorious day here down in Kent, I have planted a couple of tomato plants in the garden that I didn't have room for in my greenhouse. Last year the ones I had outside that i just watered now and again were actually tastier than the ones from the greenhouse that i watered everyday and fed with tomato feed, go figure lol
> my lilac has burst into bloom and I can see tiny cherries forming on my tree, sadly it looks like my plum tree has died there is no sigm of buds at all, both trees were bought the same time about 3 years ago and the plum was loaded with friut last year. The only thing i can think of is the mole we had burrowed into the roots and the exceptionally wet winter finished it off, not sure if i will replace it with another or not.
> Hugs to all (((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))
> Julie so glad you had a text that appears to be from Fale, xx


My goodness that does feel an eon ago! Things have changed dramatically since that point.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Could you not put the word out at your church that you need someone to keep Ringo for the 3 weeks, maybe someone would do it & save you the kennel fee?


I don't want to take the risk, I have too much invested in the little fellow.


----------



## sassafras123

Loved all the pictures.
Daralene, I would hang out at least five minutes. And you can do it several times. A sturdy stool or chair near where you lay may help you transition to standing easier.
Caren, glad you had vacay.
Jynx, congratulations. Great job for DGDs.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Julie, check to see that no keys are stuck in the 'down' position--my shift key got stuck once and I didn't see it for while--caused me no end of grief until I realized what it was.
> 
> I am glad you now have some hard proof of Fale's situation and I hope this is the beginning of a solid resolution for you and him.
> 
> Yesterday was nice, good food and good conversation, but of course I missed my other family. We have a few leftovers for today too. The birthday cake was chocolatey and very rich!
> 
> I'm still working on crochet but need to get back to knitting; my thumb is feeling better though still not 100%. Trying to take it easy on that and not put weight or strain on it.
> 
> My square(s?) for the KAP afghan should be started soon as well. I have to adapt one pattern and then see what other acrylic I have. My stash is dwindling a bit! :shock:
> 
> Caren, glad to see you back, welcome to the new voices, and healing thoughts for all who need them. Today's a work day--trying to get things caught up--be back as I can. Hugs & blessings!


In some ways it is better than just having a suspicion- but how I wish it were not the case- ...


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> WOW! What a wonderful face! Oh to be that talented -- every line is perfect. Thanks for posting this Julie - it made my day!


It is quite amazing isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Oh my goodness! Is this the picture you mentioned somewhere that was drawn?


Yes!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> In some ways it is better than just having a suspicion- but how I wish it were not the case- ...


Oh, I definitely wish it were not the case, but knowing at least gives you something solid to fight with. That is better than what you have had before--I do hope the law can and will take up the matter.

{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Loved all the pictures.
> Daralene, I would hang out at least five minutes. And you can do it several times. A sturdy stool or chair near where you lay may help you transition to standing easier.
> Caren, glad you had vacay.
> Jynx, congratulations. Great job for DGDs.


Thanks for the answer. I did it by the piano so used the piano bench to get up. I'm going to try it with a book and see if I can even extend the time. I imagine it will be very good for more than just my back since I'm not getting a lot of walking in. Seems like it will get the blood circulating. When I'm not reading it will be just plain peaceful. I would recommend Sassafras's tip to anyone having back trouble or not getting enough exercise to get the blood circulating and not able to do head stands. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, I definitely wish it were not the case, but knowing at least gives you something solid to fight with. That is better than what you have had before--I do hope the law can and will take up the matter.
> 
> {{{{HUGS}}}}


From what I understand from my friend in NSW what is happening is definitely against NSW Law (I think she said Australian Law)


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Angora1 said:


> My flowers inside. Just had to show you that the orchids are still blooming. The ones on the dining room table have been in bloom since Christmas. :shock: Still adding photos.
> 
> The Christmas Cactus is still blooming and new buds all the time. Four months now. Gotta love it.


Wow! Beautiful! You must have a house the orchids like. I have some in my north window in the bathroom, they seem to like that place.


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> Moab brings back memories for us! We broke down pulling the fifth wheel the 2nd year we went to Mesa -- new truck but the transmission died just after passing through mesquite. As a result we had to flag down a driver and ask him to send a Tow truck from the closest place they could get one. We sat there in the sun -- We should have crossed the highway and asked someone from mesquite -- Anyway, suddenly this old decrepit tow truck arrived, crossed the median and towed us to a place on the highway near the reservation. the owner lived in Moab and cut across country I guess. - it was a gas station and little store - old as the hills. This was on a Saturday so nothing was open in LV (he said) we sat there in our Security fifth wheel, - the lights on the gas station were left on but it was closed. About l5 cars arrived and one knocked on our trailer door and as we didn't know who it was - we just left the lights off and pretended it was empty. Scary-- they towed us into Vegas on Monday and we followed with our truck. Quite an experience-- we had heard that morning that it was one of the most dangerous highways in the Western States - but I think that might not have been the truth. It actually was quite scary - We sure did feel isolated. The service station washrooms were filthy- The people were very nice - and were very kind to us. I lost l5.00 in nickles playing the slots. We also had a canasta game for the whole weekend. Memories!
> 
> Moab was very beautiful - though - we stayed at St. George ,Utah for a month the first year -- drove to Moab and all around Bryce Canyon and area-- so beautiful. I really liked St. George Utah!
> 
> -----
> Well we reached our 59th Anniversary -- Pat made breakfast for us and we have had a quiet morning so far. It is nice out and we might take a drive out to Cochrane today - Thankyou for all the good wishes and thoughts for our anniversary. We are so fortunate and we both know it.
> 
> ----
> I have my pullover all together except for the sleeves. I have decided I like it. Pat helps me sort out the colors -- He talked me into grey sleeves and he was right -- it is going to work. I love working with colors - as you likely know. It is pleasure for me to try new varieties and use different stitches and go against the 'rules' of what can be used together. Thankfully the rules have
> changed over the years - no definite no no's any more. Once I have it finished I will post a picture.
> 
> -----
> I so enjoy coming by here each morning. I apologize that I don't acknowledge every post any more-- but please - all of you know that I read every post and Prayers and thoughts are with you all.
> 
> You are all my dear friends and so supportive of my work and me and the workshops. You are my family -- Please know, that even if I haven't mentioned you - I read and follow all of you.
> 
> I am slowly finding a good balance with the typing and the workshops, the forum, and the Tea Party.
> 
> I do worry about some of you who are having health and other medical problems in your families, or yourselves. Prayers go to you.
> 
> So nice to hear the good news- Azsticks- I hope Allan gets word soon for the visit to Phoenix -- Sugar - I am so happy for you and your daughter and new grandbaby- Gwen, glad your hubby is home where he belongs. And on and on -- to each of you.
> 
> Shirley


Shirley - Happy Anniversary to you and Pat. It is wonderful that you two are still enjoying life together after such a full and interesting life full of amazing experiences. You have a lifetime of fantastic memories. If typing less keeps your shoulder comfortable then that is what you have to do. We know that you are still keeping up with us all! Your latest stashbuster is as beautiful as all the others and no less than we have come to expect from you!


----------



## KatyNora

So many great pictures this morning! Caren's Hobbit house, Melyn's lilacs, Purplefi's rainy garden, and all the others. TNS, thanks for reposting the puffin cam link; so far, I've only seen a seagull but it's a start. Too many things happening to comment on all of them, but I'm glad everyone seems to be doing well. Most especially, *Happy Anniversary to Shirley and Pat!!*


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Got this in an email today and thought it funny.
> When you have an
> joh
> 
> 'I Hate My Job day'
> [Even if you're retired, you sometimes have those days]
> Try this out:
> 
> Stop at your pharmacy and go to the thermometer section and
> purchase a rectal thermometer made by Johnson & Johnson.
> Be very sure you get this brand.
> 
> When you get home, lock your doors, draw the curtains and disconnect the phone so you will not be disturbed.
> Change into very comfortable clothing and sit n your favorite chair. Open the package and remove the thermometer.
> Now, carefully place it on a table or a surface so that it will not become chipped or broken.
> 
> Now the fun part begins. Take out the literature from the box and read it carefully. You will notice that in small print there is a
> statement: "Every Rectal Thermometer made by Johnson & Johnson is personally tested and then sanitized." Now, close your eyes and repeat out loud five times,' I am so glad I do not work in the thermometer quality control department at Johnson
> & Johnson..'
> 
> HAVE A NICE DAY; AND REMEMBER, THERE IS ALWAYS SOMEONE ELSE WITH A JOB THAT IS MORE
> OF A PAIN IN THE ASS THAN YOURS


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Wow! Beautiful! You must have a house the orchids like. I have some in my north window in the bathroom, they seem to like that place.


Mine in the dining room are in the south window and the kitchen and family room are in the north window. My sister said it is my DH's piano playing they like. I think it is the indirect light, but perhaps it is both. :wink: Kansas g-ma. I'll bet you have some great recipes for barbecue sauce.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Angora1 said:


> Mine in the dining room are in the south window and the kitchen and family room are in the north window. My sister said it is my DH's piano playing they like. I think it is the indirect light, but perhaps it is both. :wink: Kansas g-ma. I'll bet you have some great recipes for barbecue sauce.


LOL-- I was a foods teacher most of my working life! I can teach you to cook with a Dutch oven or a homemade reflector oven but didn't do much with BBQ sauces except for a Chinese one that we used in our classroom restaurant (3 wks each spring-- do it when kids are getting spring fever and wanting to cut class!!) If you want that, I'll post it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Was it Bryce Canyon?


I looked it up, it was Canyonlands National Park, beautiful red rocks & deep ravines. Great scenery but very dry lands.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Daralene, my orchid has now quit blooming, it lasted all winter but both the Christmas cactuses are still going strong, can't believe they have been so nice for 6 months, both are getting huge, obviously they like my living room. I read recently that you must not move them or turn them more than 1/4 inch while they bloom or the buds will fall off because of the change in light, that must be why they have done so well this winter as I used to turn them so the blooms showed in the room whenever the window side became loaded with blooms.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Shirley & Pat-- what a great accomplishment-- 59 years. Way to go-- and many more to come!


----------



## gagesmom

Just signing in to catch up before I get ready to leave for work.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, my orchid has now quit blooming, it lasted all winter but both the Christmas cactuses are still going strong, can't believe they have been so nice for 6 months, both are getting huge, obviously they like my living room. I read recently that you must not move them or turn them more than 1/4 inch while they bloom or the buds will fall off because of the change in light, that must be why they have done so well this winter as I used to turn them so the blooms showed in the room whenever the window side became loaded with blooms.


Oh no, and I just turned mine not that long ago. :shock: Maybe with the skylights it won't be quite as bad. I hope.....I've also heard they don't like light from any sort of light bulbs, just natural light and don't bloom well if lights are turned on. This supposedly also means growing lights.

I have been thinking of replanting mine as soil is so hard and old and imagine when I do that I might take a chance of losing it or a few years of recovery from the shock??


----------



## gagesmom

Angora1 said:


> Yes, I went to the KP link but she didn't have a picture of it but just for a few rows. Trying to guess what it will be like. :wink:


Yes only a few rows were knit. I am going to join in on it a.s.a.p.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> DD#1 turned me on to the TV series, Crisis, and I'm watching in on the On Demand portion of the cable network...think I'm going to be hooked after the first episode. Gillian Anderson (from X-files) is it and it's about high profile kids from Washington DC H.S. who get kidnapped while on a school trip. I love suspense/thrillers and this looks like it will be full of that.
> 
> Darn, and I was going to go too bed early tonight.


I'm liking that show also


----------



## martina

Happy anniversary to Shirley and Alan. My reception has been a bit dodgy while I was away so haven't been able to post much. Back home now, had a good time. Will talk to you all later. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2

A photo from Kaikoura that caught my eye.  The comment with it says Ghost of Richard Pearson? Pearson was a South Islander who may have been airborne prior to the Wright brothers, but few knew about it because of the state of communication back in those days. New Zealand was connected by mail (5 weeks onboard ship) or perhaps Morse code via some radios.


----------



## iamsam

ggodlord I spend an afternoon reading out in the sun and I am twenty pages behind - you girls are making up for lost time.

Julie sent me an email = I want to share it with you.

[dolor=blue]When you have an
job

'I Hate My Job day'

[Even if you're retired, you sometimes have those days]

Try this 
out:

Stop at your pharmacy

and 
go to the thermometer section and

purchase 
a rectal thermometer made

by 
Johnson & Johnson.

Be very sure you get this 
brand.

When 
you get home, lock your doors,

draw 
the curtains and disconnect the phone 
so 
you will not be disturbed.

Change into very comfortable clothing and sit 
in your favorite chair. Open the package and remove the 
thermometer.

Now, 
carefully place it on a table or a surface 
so 
that it will not become chipped or broken.

Now 
the fun part begins.

Take 
out the literature from the box and read it 
carefully.

You 
will notice that in small print there is a
statement:

"Every 
Rectal 
Thermometer 
made by Johnson & Johnson 
is 
personally tested

and then 
sanitized." 
Now, 
close your eyes and repeat out loud five times,' I am so glad I do not work in 
the thermometer quality control department at

Johnson 
& Johnson..'

HAVE 
A NICE DAY; AND REMEMBER, THERE IS ALWAYS SOMEONE ELSE WITH A JOB THAT IS MORE 
OF A PAIN IN THE ASS THAN YOURS!

Remember, 
if you haven't got a smile on your face and laughter in your 
heart....

Maybe 
you should go and work for Johnson and Johnson!

Enjoy life now - It has an expiration date![/color]

also - I was thinking about fale and lupe - maybe we should change our tactics and start praying for lupe - I realize "the one who shall not be mentioned" has been a complete ass - but maybe if we start praying for her thinks might change for the better. I don't know - what do you think?

77° right now - it really was pleasant sitting out on the porch and reading - had to find a pillow to sit on - I have a really bad case of noassatall and find it difficult sitting on a hard surface - I think all I have is bone covered with skin - at least that is what it feels like. finished the black sheep mysters and as usual did not figure it out. I would make a really poor police detective.

think I am going to have an egg salad sandwich for dinner tonight - sounds good. I was going to have one for lunch but Heidi was gone and her egg salad is so much better than mine. lolololol

I best start reading - nothing much on television tonight so think I will start another book. tomorrow Phyllis is coming to get Bentley so Heidi has the entire day to work on prom dresses that Heidi has stacked up. she would never get them finished with Bentley around. I am going over and keep her company - think I will take my squares to work on. still have four to make. best get busy. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

being it is not Monday I will wish you a happy anniversary Shirley - 59 years - you are proof that if you work at it - it is possible to have a successful marriage. nowadays it seems like they just throw in the towel and head for the divorce court without even trying. congratulation to the both of you. looking forward to the 70th. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> We will still be still going out - either tomorrow (our anniversary) or Tuesday evening for dinner. It actually doesn't bother us if it is just the two of us. This anniversary means a lot to both of us . How lucky we are to reach 59 - The kids still just shake their heads - they tell all the friends that come to their place when we
> are there that we only knew each other 3 days - waited l5 days me in Alberta him in Ontario - then 3 day waiting period and got married. Considering that both of them have partners rather than marriage -- it is rather interesting. I think Kelly would marry but Gayle doesn't want to get married ever -- they are 20 years so something must be working. Oh well.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> ggodlord I spend an afternoon reading out in the sun and I am twenty pages behind - you girls are making up for lost time.
> 
> Julie sent me an email = I want to share it with you.
> 
> [dolor=blue]When you have an
> job
> 
> 'I Hate My Job day'
> ...
> Enjoy life now - It has an expiration date![/color]
> 
> also - I was thinking about fale and lupe - maybe we should change our tactics and start praying for lupe - I realize "the one who shall not be mentioned" has been a complete ass - but maybe if we start praying for her thinks might change for the better. I don't know - what do you think?
> ...
> think I will take my squares to work on. still have four to make. best get busy. --- sam


Sam I have been praying that her heart might be 'softened' all along- at this point in time I don't see what else I can do till I can get to Australia- although I have some possible starting points. I would acknowledge currently it is very hard to find much loving for her. Compassion yes, loving, no. BTW we don't HAVE to make 5 squares- one is plenty, if that is all you feel like! Hugs, Julie.


----------



## martina

Thank you for the picture and the photo, Julie. A special hug for you, at least you have some evidence now to work with, so I am just hoping you are able to get some satisfaction to the terrible problem you are having. You are in my prayers always.


----------



## martina

For anyone interested the Queen is 88 today.


----------



## iamsam

thanks so much tns - have it up and running - of course it is night there - didn't realize it was so dark. --- sam



TNS said:


> Puffin cam is now live, http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/ but it's not working on the iPad, only the desktop. Grrr.


----------



## iamsam

prayers and healing energy surrounding colin - hope you find him feeling great. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Good morning from a bright and breezy Fife, washing is out, house tidy, need to get some shopping and then of to visit Colin this afternoon and see if they have resolved some of the problems from Saturday,he had pulled out 2 feeding tube and all the tubes for his antibiotics etc and the head monitor, not heard from his family,so don,t know what I will find out today,funny thing was though Saturday is the best he has looked for in a long time.Good thought and hugs to one and all. Will try to catch up a few pages tc all xx


----------



## KatyNora

martina said:


> For anyone interested the Queen is 88 today.


Good for her! I hope I can be as active as she is when I get to 88.


----------



## iamsam

prayers, healing energy and good thoughts surrounding you as you begin your chemo therapy - we already know it is going to do the trick and it won't be long before you are back in the pink. --- sam



ptofValerie said:


> I've enjoyed reading about the food to be served over the Easter holiday. We had dinner with my younger daughter yesterday and it was the traditional big chicken dinner. I managed to eat a goodly portion and was all pleased with myself. Today is mostly quiet. I'm working on the black and silver long waistcoat and watching tv. Keeps me happy!!


----------



## iamsam

la nina changes the weather patterns for the entire united states - and as you said there is a huge one in the making right now. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I would be curious to know if the pundits (meteorological variety) have any thoughts about what your winters are likely to continue to be. We know here for instance that there is a major El Nino (I think it is that one not the La Nina) system that will be affecting us for some time to come- and this of course definitely affects Peru, and probably more of your Western Seaboard, And if it is affecting the West it has to have other impacts on the US weather patterns. (don't want to be a doomsday prophet but I do feel reading The Revelation of St John is rather interesting, in view of the occurrences we are witnessing.) Flooding anywhere other than the house, would be better than having things suffering from that one.


----------



## iamsam

I would like to be able to draw like that - what a gift. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this in a thing I sometimes open, ViralNova I think it is- I handle it with care but this is quite spectacular. I will have to double check the name of the artist- I know she is 16. Her name is Shania.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Anniversary Shirley and Pat!


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo from Kaikoura that caught my eye. The comment with it says Ghost of Richard Pearson? Pearson was a South Islander who may have been airborne prior to the Wright brothers, but few knew about it because of the state of communication back in those days. New Zealand was connected by mail (5 weeks onboard ship) or perhaps Morse code via some radios.


I love the cloud formation. It reminds me of a hang glider. Thanks for sharing such a lovely photo.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> For anyone interested the Queen is 88 today.


That is awesome for sure :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

Kansas g-ma said:


> LOL-- I was a foods teacher most of my working life! I can teach you to cook with a Dutch oven or a homemade reflector oven but didn't do much with BBQ sauces except for a Chinese one that we used in our classroom restaurant (3 wks each spring-- do it when kids are getting spring fever and wanting to cut class!!) If you want that, I'll post it.


We love to have people share their recipes here so share away. Someone will want to try it out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> LOL-- I was a foods teacher most of my working life! I can teach you to cook with a Dutch oven or a homemade reflector oven but didn't do much with BBQ sauces except for a Chinese one that we used in our classroom restaurant (3 wks each spring-- do it when kids are getting spring fever and wanting to cut class!!) If you want that, I'll post it.


I was thinking the sauce since Kansas City, MO. has such great barbecue. Didn't know if Kansas State also had great barbecue sauces. Interesting that you were a foods teacher. We do love recipes as you've probably noticed.


----------



## iamsam

love the kitchen windows daralene - I love lots of windows - I would have several skylights in I could afford them - the more natural light the better. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Well, dear little robin is still at it. I have DVD's up to no avail and covering the windows is pretty hard. I'll show you why and this is just the downstairs windows, not even counting upstairs or the garage window and it attacks the side windows too. He just moves from spot to spot.
> 
> Does anybody who said their family members are having the same problem, know how long this will go on???


----------



## AZ Sticks

His appointment is on the 30th - we will drive down on the 29th and will come home on the 1st if they don't keep him.


Sorlenna said:


> Shirley, happy anniversary to you and Pat!
> 
> AZ, hope Alan does get some answers--you go next week, is that right?


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> love the kitchen windows daralene - I love lots of windows - I would have several skylights in I could afford them - the more natural light the better. --- sam


I love them too Sam. Such a nice bright kitchen. I have never had a big kitchen. In Germany my kitchen was like a narrow closet with no windows. Mind you they have wonderful kitchens in Germany, just that we lived in a small apartment there. I would live anywhere if I could keep this kitchen with its windows. This house was a builder's model so they put lots of extras in.


----------



## iamsam

i'm not sure one needs to love someone to pray for them - isn't there a bible verse something like "pray for those that revile you" or something like that. I would find it difficult to pray for her also - I probably end up praying for her to walk out in front of a speeding semi. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam I have been praying that her heart might be 'softened' all along- at this point in time I don't see what else I can do till I can get to Australia- although I have some possible starting points. I would acknowledge currently it is very hard to find much loving for her. Compassion yes, loving, no. BTW we don't HAVE to make 5 squares- one is plenty, if that is all you feel like! Hugs, Julie.


----------



## iamsam

happy birthday queen Elizabeth - she is not going to hand over the reins to Charles - she is going to die in office - yeah for her. --- sam



martina said:


> For anyone interested the Queen is 88 today.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Oh no, and I just turned mine not that long ago. :shock: Maybe with the skylights it won't be quite as bad. I hope.....I've also heard they don't like light from any sort of light bulbs, just natural light and don't bloom well if lights are turned on. This supposedly also means growing lights.
> 
> I have been thinking of replanting mine as soil is so hard and old and imagine when I do that I might take a chance of losing it or a few years of recovery from the shock??


I don't think they need particularly good sill, mine was repotted 2 yrs ago & it seems very hard but is still growing like crazy, the second one was just started a yr ago & has also grown huge. The article about blooming also said it must be root bound to bloom. :roll: but I don't see how the new one could be root bound yet & it's had 100s of blooms on it


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, love your humor. On a more serious note, we learn we have To pray for someone we loathe every night for 30 nights. As alcoholics we can not afford even righteous anger. Surprisingly, for us, it most often works to soften our hearts. If not, you got it, another 30 days. Our sponsors assure us, it doesn't work if we pray for them to get run over by a speeding bus.
Daralene, glad the pose helps. As you discovered, it is excellent for swollen legs also.
Shirley and Pat, I love you both. Happy Anniversary. 
Sam, my DH also has a severe case of noassatall. Has to wear suspenders.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo from Kaikoura that caught my eye. The comment with it says Ghost of Richard Pearson? Pearson was a South Islander who may have been airborne prior to the Wright brothers, but few knew about it because of the state of communication back in those days. New Zealand was connected by mail (5 weeks onboard ship) or perhaps Morse code via some radios.


What an interesting photo. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm glad that the doctors, insurance, etc. all put it together for Alan --- thinking of you and sending you hugs and prayers.



AZ Sticks said:


> His appointment is on the 30th - we will drive down on the 29th and will come home on the 1st if they don't keep him.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Angora1 said:


> I love them too Sam. Such a nice bright kitchen. I have never had a big kitchen. In Germany my kitchen was like a narrow closet with no windows. Mind you they have wonderful kitchens in Germany, just that we lived in a small apartment there. I would live anywhere if I could keep this kitchen with its windows. This house was a builder's model so they put lots of extras in.


I love your house with all the windows - sure lets in a lot of natural light. Big kitchens are very nice---I've never had a very large one, but after the little galley kitchen in the garage apartment we lived in when we were first married, anything seems spacious and I appreciate what I have. We have a traditional L-living room & dining room with the kitchen behind the walls...I'd like to open up one of the wall and create a "great room/kitchen" combination with the current kitchen and dining room, but if we're moving to TN in a few years, we'd never be able to get our improvement investment back out at time of sale...if we are staying here, though, that's one thing I sure want to do along with redo the counters to include granite and update the cabinets...I'd really like to seal up the kitchen door and change to a sliding glass door out to the patio using the current dining room window as the space for it. Our house is brick though so those kind of projects are difficult to achieve and have the outside look right--they'd have to match bricks, etc. for the closed up doorway. We're just delaying the decision for 3 more years---I can live with it the way it is for that long---so far we've lived here 35 years so what's 3 more? But if I could put in skylights, etc., I really love it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'd heard that she'd pass over Charles directly to Prince William....


thewren said:


> happy birthday queen Elizabeth - she is not going to hand over the reins to Charles - she is going to die in office - yeah for her. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

There's no reason we can't be praying for everyone -- Julie, Fale and the rest of the families....It takes a village to bring about the kind of help and support needed. Praying that the Good Lord hears the prayers.



thewren said:


> i'm not sure one needs to love someone to pray for them - isn't there a bible verse something like "pray for those that revile you" or something like that. I would find it difficult to pray for her also - I probably end up praying for her to walk out in front of a speeding semi. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591

77° right now - it really was pleasant sitting out on the porch and reading - had to find a pillow to sit on - I have a really bad case of noassatall and find it difficult sitting on a hard surface - I think all I have is bone covered with skin - at least that is what it feels like. finished the black sheep mysters and as usual did not figure it out. I would make a really poor police detective.
--- sam[/quote]

Sam, I wish I had a case of noassatall(had to read that twice) seems to be too much padding there.
It was so nice here today, I spent a couple of hrs in the greenhouse transplanting, I got the big tomatoes into their own pots & some more stuff done, nice to do it out there & keep the mess out of the house. It was really sunny & warm but in the last few minutes the black clouds have rolled in & the wind is crazy again. I can't believe how many broken trees are around the yard, I'll have to get Neil out with the chainsaw on his next week off


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> -------------------
> June -Yes - I was a child bride too!(???) I often wonder why one couple loses a beloved member and others don't . I do know that every day of my life I realize how lucky I am - and appreciate every moment.
> 
> I hope you feel better soon --- I talk to much about my shoulder -- so many of you have much worse pain than I do -- I applaud you so much June - your posts are always positive and I look forward to reading every one. You are a special person. I admire your o
> attitude towards life - and the unpleasant aspects of it. You are so supportive of us all. What a great place this is!


Yes, this is a great place. It's very seldom you'll find a 
group as caring as this.
We just keep doing the best we can with these bodies that don't always agree with what we want them to do!
If my mother hadn't signed for us to get married, it wouldn't have happened. I'm just glad the high school I was attending was so small that the principal could let me finish my senior year to graduate.
The thing that's irritating me about my shoulder is I only have a little more to do to finish my coat of many colors!
I'm so glad you're able to manage your "wonky" shoulder!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

AZ Sticks said:


> His appointment is on the 30th - we will drive down on the 29th and will come home on the 1st if they don't keep him.


I sure hope they have some answers for you. Good luck.


----------



## Pup lover

Happy Anniversary Shirley & Pat!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Colorado must be so beautiful. Interesting that with all the traveling our son is doing on his tours, Colorado was his and his family's favorite place. Just looked it up and see there are Hot Springs there. Maybe DH and I can take a vacation there, if we ever take a vacation.


The springs are fabulous and you can sit in Ny of the little areas that post their temp. Right along side the river. Great when it is snowing. The bathhouse is open 24-7, 365 days a year. There is a swimming pool in town, also fed by the springs.... Love to visit the Indian sites and drive in the mountains. Durango is a bit more citified, but love it and only an hour away.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo from Kaikoura that caught my eye. The comment with it says Ghost of Richard Pearson? Pearson was a South Islander who may have been airborne prior to the Wright brothers, but few knew about it because of the state of communication back in those days. New Zealand was connected by mail (5 weeks onboard ship) or perhaps Morse code via some radios.


Lovely!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> 77° right now - it really was pleasant sitting out on the porch and reading - had to find a pillow to sit on - I have a really bad case of noassatall and find it difficult sitting on a hard surface - I think all I have is bone covered with skin - at least that is what it feels like. finished the black sheep mysters and as usual did not figure it out. I would make a really poor police detective.
> --- sam


Sam, I wish I had a case of noassatall(had to read that twice) seems to be too much padding there.
It was so nice here today, I spent a couple of hrs in the greenhouse transplanting, I got the big tomatoes into their own pots & some more stuff done, nice to do it out there & keep the mess out of the house. It was really sunny & warm but in the last few minutes the black clouds have rolled in & the wind is crazy again. I can't believe how many broken trees are around the yard, I'll have to get Neil out with the chainsaw on his next week off[/quote]

I have the same problem as Sam. My butt is flat, too but it's BROAD and that's not good..and I can't wear suspenders. But have no problem with slacks/jeans falling down since I'm always sitting except the little walking I can do at home.
Isn't getting older so much fun!!?
Junek


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> * but after the little galley kitchen in the garage apartment we lived in when we were first married*,


======
When we were married Pat was stationed in Camp Borden which at that time had l7,000 troops stationed there. It was l8 miles outside of Barrie, Ontario. The only place we could find for rent was a bedroom in the house of a Wonderful Italian family. we had a bed, a 2 burner hot plate-- I put a table cloth on Pat's barrack box (which, by the way had been all over the world) Korea, Germany, Greenland (Thule) (American base) -- we were married for twp weeks and he was sent to Gagetown New Brunswick for 5 months - It was so hot and humid in comparison to Calgary - I got a job at a realtor's office -- The Ricci's the Italian family - literally adopted me - I don't know what i would have done without them. I was married to a near 'stranger' and it was always fine when we were together but immediately I threw problems in the way when he was gone for that long. Such a long summer --

When he came home he was home for a couple of months and we were stationed back to Alberta to Edmonton. Greisbach Barracks which is closed now. My children were born in Edmonton we lived in Permanent Married quarters -- then he was sent to Egypt - home for 6 months and then to Cypress - hard time for me.While we were in Barrie his single friends used to come for dinner and sit cross legged on the bed or floor while I cooked on the hot plate - we had a small table with three chairs and any more than three would sit cross legged and eat there. Wonderfully happy times.

Then to Vancouver where we bought our first home. He was a staff car driver and drove Prince Phillip, Queen Elizabeth, Queen mother Elizabeth, Princess Anne and Prince Ranier during the time from l966 - l971 when he left the service. He also drove the Premier (then) of Russia - the Chancellor of Germany and others. . A very stressful job as if you made a mistake the buck stopped there-- He did it very very well and we were really proud of him.However, it was a hard life.

They bought ranier beer for Prince Ranier and he thought it was named after him-- (Washington-oregon, American Beer --excellent beer?. Our son was Prince Rainier's and Grace Kelly's son's (Prince Albert) age, and Pat mentioned we had a son that age when he was driving the Prince , so he invited Rob (our son)- they had a nice time on the Yacht which was lent to them. It was an experience to say the least for Rob -Needless to say he was never going to have the opportunity again to visit on a Royal or non Royal yacht in Vancouver Harbour- Lots of interesting things and people. Then he got out and we emigrated to New Zealand.

So many years ago. The last State Visit of the Queen Mom I believe-- Pat really liked her -- He has some stories to tell about Prince Phillip. When he was working a Royal Visit we didn't see him from beginning to when they left - Interesting time in our lives.

I always thought of writing a book about Pat's army life and our married life- never got around to it. We have been so lucky - much like Daralene -- quite a few adventures -- We never hesitated to try a new place or a new experience. So lucky and I am so glad for our memories.

We are going out with the kids tomorrow or Wednesday - and so we ordered a pizza and a neighbour brought down a bottle of wine for our anniversary so we just finished some really nice wine with good pizza. Actually we both like just celebrating the two of us for our anniversary. It is so personal. We have decided we are not aiming for one year -- we plan to be married at least until our 65th -- which is only 6 years.! It gets a bit scary at our age -- so we do the best we can. Enough about us -- I am just happy we are still lucky enough to be still together.

=============
I wish you all well.  Going to work on my pullover-- getting nearly finished. Should just be another day or two as I just have the sleeves to finish. Take care everyone -- Thoughts are with you.
I hope my post wasn't too long -- It is on my mind, our life together -- so many stories. He used to tell stories when we were in Valle del Oro (Mesa) and the hiking friends would ask me -- is that the truth?? Every story he ever told about his army life and our life was the truth!! So much to remember.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Rookie-


RookieRetiree said:


> I'm glad that the doctors, insurance, etc. all put it together for Alan --- thinking of you and sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks so much Bonnie-


Bonnie7591 said:


> I sure hope they have some answers for you. Good luck.


----------



## martina

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd heard that she'd pass over Charles directly to Prince William....


No, she knows that it is Charles' right to the throne when the Queen dies. It would take an act of Parliament I think to change that. William will get his turn when Charles dies. That is the way it goes.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Thank you for the picture and the photo, Julie. A special hug for you, at least you have some evidence now to work with, so I am just hoping you are able to get some satisfaction to the terrible problem you are having. You are in my prayers always.


Thanks Martina! I do appreciate having everyone here to turn to, when it seems overwhelming. I just got Ringo his parasite control tube, and some toe nail clippers, which I hope will work better than the first pair I bought- they were much too light! Hope all is going well for you!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> la nina changes the weather patterns for the entire united states - and as you said there is a huge one in the making right now. --- sam


Right so it is the La Nina, not El Nino- I will have to google them when I clear my head!


----------



## martina

I am fine, thank you Julie, just settling back in and catching up on here. Still no news of the house yet, but hoping for something good soon. No good worrying about it, it is out of my hands. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I would like to be able to draw like that - what a gift. --- sam


It is really quite amazing, isn't it- I think it must have been days of painstaking work.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i'm not sure one needs to love someone to pray for them - isn't there a bible verse something like "pray for those that revile you" or something like that. I would find it difficult to pray for her also - I probably end up praying for her to walk out in front of a speeding semi. --- sam


I always feel if I did that things would turn around and get me instead. I gave away my Bible compendium, but I am sure there is something somewhere along those lines. I feel like taking a nap, very tired today.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> What an interesting photo. Thanks for sharing it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I am fine, thank you Julie, just settling back in and catching up on here. Still no news of the house yet, but hoping for something good soon. No good worrying about it, it is out of my hands. Just have to wait and see.


Indeed, you have to be a patient person.


----------



## gagesmom

8pm and I am waiting for Gages bedtime.

I love my boy but he sure has been trying my patience today.

Going back to catch up.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love hearing your stories and add my Best Wishes on your anniversary along with so many others. Yours is an amazing story of two people who zigged and zagged as you went through life to support each other. My brother was a "lifer" in the Air Force and saw duty in Alaska, Pakistan, Phillipines, Turkey, Cambodia & Viet Nam, the Pentagon and then later as the NCO Commander at the AFB in San Angelo, TX. Not an easy life for him, his wife or 3 kids--but they made it work. A military life is not easy and I appreciate all of those who have or currently serve our countries. I'll bet some of the stories of the Royals would be quite interesting.

My brother was in the secret communications area and FBI agents came to our small town in Iowa (about 1,000 population) to fully vet his involvement -- wouldn't you know they came into the restaurant where I worked and asked who they should talk to about him...they didn't know until later that evening that I was his sister. I sent the FBI to our parish Monsignor, the sports coach and to Mayor of the town. The two men came back to the restaurant when I was working the dinner shift and they asked me how come I didn't tell them I was the sister--I told them that they didn't ask!! It was pretty funny and a very big deal for our small town.



Designer1234 said:


> ======
> When we were married Pat was stationed in Camp Borden which at that time had l7,000 troops stationed there. It was l8 miles outside of Barrie, Ontario. .


----------



## gagesmom

off for now as I have to get Gage ready for his shower and bedtime. check back in, in a bit


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> I've just found this week's tea party, for some reason the search wouldn't pull it up when I looked. Sam, I love your idea about all of us tell about where we grocery shop. I haven't read all of them yet but I bet there will be some differences. We have a Giant Eagle.They think entirely too much of them selves, and a Walmart supercenter that looks like a huge space ship landed in a small town. We also have a Save A Lot where you bag your own and save a little money. The Amish have some Salvage stores and even though they sell some damaged items you can sometimes get a good price on some things and they have different things all the time, but you have to be fast because they sell out quickly. I just hope the people who really need them get them and others don't hoard stuff (I've seen that).
> It seems like April is moving along quickly this year. We have nice green grass but the trees are still bare. Everything has been delayed because of the weather this year.
> I'm going to go back and try to catch up now. nittergma


~~~I find there are real big differences among the Giant Eagles. We shop in various ones in northern Ohio....some I like, others I don't. The neatness & cleanliness varies (in my mind), and the selection of products also varies. I find a BIG difference especially in the produce dept....both in quality and options.


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> Just found this in a thing I sometimes open, ViralNova I think it is- I handle it with care but this is quite spectacular. I will have to double check the name of the artist- I know she is 16. Her name is Shania.


That is incredible. I love the details. Thanks for sharing this drawing with us.


----------



## nittergma

Yes I've noticed that. On a survey once I commented that they needed to improve on their produce. I believe it was at a time when plenty of fresh fruit was available tool


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I find there are real big differences among the Giant Eagles. We shop in various ones in northern Ohio....some I like, others I don't. The neatness & cleanliness varies (in my mind), and the selection of products also varies. I find a BIG difference especially in the produce dept....both in quality and options.


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> Well, there is some disagreement over it, but it is generally believed that if you burn off the thatch that the new grass will be stimulated and do better. Wish I had thought of it a couple days ago, the sight is rather spectacular but also dangerous. The smoke can cover the highway (4-lane Interstate 70) and has caused wrecks in the past. Most of this land is used for grazing cattle, all fenced, not free-range. Not worth a bit as farm land, too rocky, too steep. I often wonder just how the pioneers got those bulky covered wagons through this territory.


~~~I love that question...how did the pioneers manage....in a variety of situations? One that really sparks my imagination is when I drive along Hwy 1, along the coast in California.....on one side is the Pacific Ocean...right there! On the other side are high hills......can you imagine the pioneers coming up those hills, cresting, and being faced with the Pacific Ocean!!!! ???? I just wonder what they thought/felt! After such a l-o-n-g.... l-o-n-g journey.....WHAT a view!


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Anniversary, Shirley and Pat!


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Where did you go Caren? I must have missed that you were leaving on a trip. I am glad you got away. It looks like you were on a cruise!
> 
> Well, I am signing off for tonight -- marked my place.
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!! Shirley


~~~Shirley, you have company...I missed it too.


----------



## jheiens

Angora1 said:


> That is so special and I know the reward of being Pop and Gram has to be beyond words. How special Susan must be and I'm sure she gets that from you.


Thank you for the gracious compliments to all of us, Daralene.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

I love reading all your posts but esp Designer's about her hubby's driving! Wow! Yes, KSU has some great recipes for many things-- their home economics (now called something else but you all will recognize HE) college is considered one of the best in the nation, I think-- at least it was when I was getting my degree. I will post the BBQ recipe tomorrow as I am setting up for a little quilting class for tomorrow. Usually do it at the Sr Center but had only 2 ladies sign up and they are both friends so told them to come here. That way I don't have to lug all the stuff to the Center. See you tomorrow.


----------



## darowil

Well I have returned. Raced through the last pages of the old TP and simply saying Hi as I am about to go out again- haven't even looked at Sams first post..
But I am getting my remindrs again from KP- was so nice to see a few in there again! I did not like not getting them and didn't manage to work out any way that worked for me. So now to see if I can avoid it happening again.
Had a lovely wekeend witht he girls. We did vey little, no photos but nice and relaxing and lovely having time with them over a few days rather than some of us needing to head to our places.


----------



## pacer

Glad so many of the group had a wonderful Easter and spent time with family and friends.

I just read an update for Faith and Bella. Bella is in a specialty hospital tonight and will probably undergo surgery tomorrow. Her G-tube is working its way out and needs to be reset. She is such a sweetheart. I stopped by the family's house around lunchtime today to drop off a salad and some soup. Thought the mom would love an easy lunch to eat without any preparation. I am not sure what time Bella headed to the hospital. I have already offered to do a dinner for the family sometime this week. I knew that Bella would end up in the hospital in the early part of this week so I told her mom and dad that I will do a meal even if parents are out of town with the youngest of the clan. I told the oldest daughter that I would love to see her prop dress when I stop in this week. I will try to talk to the parents tomorrow evening to see when they would like me to bring a meal. I did get to see Faith today and she remains hopeful to try to go back to school even if it is only partial days with many protections in place. She is diligent about staying up on her studies. She has not attended school since before Christmas. A private tutor has been coming to the house and keeping her up on her studies. Going to school means that the school has to completely sanitize the classroom, students must clean the hands extremely well, and Faith has to wear a mask while at school. She is a wonderful young lady and I do love her so much. Bella was teasing dad with her tube feeding line yesterday. She would play with it with her stocking feet. I would play with her toes and feet and she would tease me with them as well. She had smiles and small talk for me. She has gorgeous brown eyes and curly hair. So adorable, she endures so much in order to grow.


----------



## cmaliza

Grandmapaula said:


> Happy Easter!! Gotta run - Breakfast at church - egg souffle, pancakes, baked oatmeal, fruit, sausage, bacon, and more. See you later. Love, Paula


~~~sounds yummy!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> 8:45am here and Gage is still asleep.
> 
> Happy Easter on and all. :-D
> 
> Going back to catch up. Sorry I have not been on much.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Shirley, you have company...I missed it too.


No body missed it I didn't say I was going away, was a surprise to most people I know. We packed our bags and left on a cruise to the Caribbean for a week. Just needed to get away from reality for a bit. Was good for all of us. Only a couple people knew and they didn't know until last minute. I didn't even tell my best bud until I was packing my bags.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> It is hard Melody to be sure when it is just a text. But I must take it at face value.
> Hugs to you all three, and a scritch for all three of your four legged family!


~~~the best path is to take it at face value...from Fale. If it sounds like him...it is. You can tell. We don't want you to worry yourself silly about the truthfulness of the text. Take it as true and rejoice in it. Maybe she has a hint of kindness, charity, and embarrasment? Take it for what it is...and enjoy! Positives are much more sustaining!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Easter to all my sisters and brothers on the Knitting Tea Party*. We have received some beautiful bouquets from my family over the years and I think they may give you the feeling that Spring is here - and the wonderful feelings about Easter.


~~~SOOOOO beautiful! Love the hummingbirds! SO delicate! Nice bouquet, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> That is incredible. I love the details. Thanks for sharing this drawing with us.


It is most remarkable how she has every little detail in her drawing.


----------



## Spider

Happy Anniversary to Pat and Shirley and thanks For the stories. We love them. Glad you are able to knit some and post some to us.
Good luck at Mayo, Az. I am sure they will find an answer.
Gwen, made me laugh out loud.
Julie, hang in there. This might just be the time you get this problem resolved.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Wishing everyone a happy Easter. Matthew's Easter gift to us today (no cards available on this picture).


~~~SOOOO adorable!


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> We presented the Easter cantata this morning for the AM service With Communion in the middle of the singing. Tim stood next to me in the tenor section (that's my range also) and he managed to stand for over 30 minutes without skipping a note--even though it got rather warm before we concluded.
> 
> The congregation was larger than usual but they were all obviously impressed with our presentation. Pastor was dripping sweat from the warmth and his own efforts and emotions stirred up by the season and the lyrics.
> 
> Some of the goslings will be here after all for dinner this evening, so I'd better get back to my part of the preparations.
> 
> TTYL, Ohio Joy


~~~sounds lovely....would have loved to hear it! The Easter music is my favorite!!!


----------



## gagesmom

Approaching 10pm here and I think I am heading off to bed. See you all in the morning.


----------



## jheiens

*Jeanette and Dawn*, I've got the spiced tomato jam recipe in front of me but the eyes don't want to stay open long enough to type it out.

Will post it tomorrow after I get Tim to school. Thanks for being patient.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234

We got some rain today! Yea! I've been knitting on my bunnies for the boys. I'm almost finished so I will be able to take them tomorrow. I'll try to check back before bed, but for sure tomorrow when I get home.


----------



## Poledra65

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, its been a glorious day here down in Kent, I have planted a couple of tomato plants in the garden that I didn't have room for in my greenhouse. Last year the ones I had outside that i just watered now and again were actually tastier than the ones from the greenhouse that i watered everyday and fed with tomato feed, go figure lol
> my lilac has burst into bloom and I can see tiny cherries forming on my tree, sadly it looks like my plum tree has died there is no sigm of buds at all, both trees were bought the same time about 3 years ago and the plum was loaded with friut last year. The only thing i can think of is the mole we had burrowed into the roots and the exceptionally wet winter finished it off, not sure if i will replace it with another or not.
> Hugs to all (((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))
> Julie so glad you had a text that appears to be from Fale, xx


Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> I love your house with all the windows - sure lets in a lot of natural light. Big kitchens are very nice---I've never had a very large one, but after the little galley kitchen in the garage apartment we lived in when we were first married, anything seems spacious and I appreciate what I have. We have a traditional L-living room & dining room with the kitchen behind the walls...I'd like to open up one of the wall and create a "great room/kitchen" combination with the current kitchen and dining room, but if we're moving to TN in a few years, we'd never be able to get our improvement investment back out at time of sale...if we are staying here, though, that's one thing I sure want to do along with redo the counters to include granite and update the cabinets...I'd really like to seal up the kitchen door and change to a sliding glass door out to the patio using the current dining room window as the space for it. Our house is brick though so those kind of projects are difficult to achieve and have the outside look right--they'd have to match bricks, etc. for the closed up doorway. We're just delaying the decision for 3 more years---I can live with it the way it is for that long---so far we've lived here 35 years so what's 3 more? But if I could put in skylights, etc., I really love it.


Rookie, where would you move to in TN? Also, is there a reason for moving there? Some of my cousins live in Nashville, TN.

Sounds like you do have some lovely ideas for your home if you stay, but then if you move, you can just buy a home with what you want already done and not have to put up with the renovations. Sounds exciting either way.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> OH NO!! :-( no coffee that is not good at all. I'll have a second one just for you  I need to get my day under way too.Exercises done cows and pigs back in their pastures and back out again. Food would be good though.


But the new reservoir showed up today, YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! So this evening I had two cups, I appreciate you having an extra one for me this morning, I needed it. 
Silly pigs and cows.

Talking to David while reading the TP, he's heading to Toledo to deliver tomorrow but is going to park in Napolean for the night, when he gets that far, he was in Kansas City, MO this morning.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> I love reading all your posts but esp Designer's about her hubby's driving! Wow! Yes, KSU has some great recipes for many things-- their home economics (now called something else but you all will recognize HE) college is considered one of the best in the nation, I think-- at least it was when I was getting my degree. I will post the BBQ recipe tomorrow as I am setting up for a little quilting class for tomorrow. Usually do it at the Sr Center but had only 2 ladies sign up and they are both friends so told them to come here. That way I don't have to lug all the stuff to the Center. See you tomorrow.


And you teach quilting too!!! I don't have any pictures of my hand sewn and hand quilted baby quilt but I do still have a pillow that I did. It is applique. I haven't done any quilting for years and years.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Greg and Gage outside yesterday playing with Gages monster truck(r/c)


The boys look like they were having a great day. 
Nice sunny day makes it even better. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I used to read for hours while in that position. When the kids were little they'd be right against the wall with me reading/looking at their books as well. Would have been quite the sight at one point. My girls still can be found reading like this at times.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Melyn, lilacs already. How lovely. You are definitely ahead of us.
> 
> I took some photos of the flowers in my house as not many outside, but there are a few.
> 
> Oh dear. I added the outside flowers first. LOL WIll do the house flowers next post.


Very pretty!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I love that question...how did the pioneers manage....in a variety of situations? One that really sparks my imagination is when I drive along Hwy 1, along the coast in California.....on one side is the Pacific Ocean...right there! On the other side are high hills......can you imagine the pioneers coming up those hills, cresting, and being faced with the Pacific Ocean!!!! ???? I just wonder what they thought/felt! After such a l-o-n-g.... l-o-n-g journey.....WHAT a view!


My kind of thinking too. Remember watching one movie about how they had to get the cattle and wagons down over cliffs. Not an easy trip for sure, but alas, the view when they got where they were going.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Happy Anniversary to Pat and Shirley and thanks For the stories. We love them. Glad you are able to knit some and post some to us.
> Good luck at Mayo, Az. I am sure they will find an answer.
> Gwen, made me laugh out loud.
> Julie, hang in there. This might just be the time you get this problem resolved.


I need courage- fielded another phone call from Lupe. Told her I was not prepared to discuss anything, at this time. Not worth repeating the text that followed- there is no point talking when people are angry.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Very pretty!!!


Thanks Kaye. I'm hoping the magnolia does a little better than what is looks like it is going to do. It normally is the first tree to bloom and is glorious. So many of my trees are dying. :-(


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I need courage- fielded another phone call from Lupe. Told her I was not prepared to discuss anything, at this time. Not worth repeating the text that followed- there is no point talking when people are angry.


I hope she is not upsetting you too much Julie. You are so far away but she has so much control. Don't give her power. I know there are times that you must find you have strength you didn't know you had and I hope this is one of those times. Wishing you the courage you want and need.


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Didn't get to go to the winery as it was closed for today. Had a nice drive through the hills. After driving through Berea, went down to Mt Vernon and the truck stop.
> 
> Kathy


~~~Kathy...is that Mt. Vernon, Ohio? You should check out "MY" magnolia [email protected] 607 E. Vine Street. My parents planted it with 7 blossoms when I was born. I grew up in that house...it was always white, but now I understand it is pea green. At least the tree still stands! :-D The tree is huge now...really very pretty when in bloom. Love it!
Safe travels..... :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Got this in an email today and thought it funny.
> When you have an
> joh
> 
> 'I Hate My Job day'
> [Even if you're retired, you sometimes have those days]
> Try this out:
> 
> Stop at your pharmacy and go to the thermometer section and
> purchase a rectal thermometer made by Johnson & Johnson.
> Be very sure you get this brand.
> 
> When you get home, lock your doors, draw the curtains and disconnect the phone so you will not be disturbed.
> Change into very comfortable clothing and sit n your favorite chair. Open the package and remove the thermometer.
> Now, carefully place it on a table or a surface so that it will not become chipped or broken.
> 
> Now the fun part begins. Take out the literature from the box and read it carefully. You will notice that in small print there is a
> statement: "Every Rectal Thermometer made by Johnson & Johnson is personally tested and then sanitized." Now, close your eyes and repeat out loud five times,' I am so glad I do not work in the thermometer quality control department at Johnson
> & Johnson..'
> 
> HAVE A NICE DAY; AND REMEMBER, THERE IS ALWAYS SOMEONE ELSE WITH A JOB THAT IS MORE
> OF A PAIN IN THE ASS THAN YOURS


LOLOL!! Just read that to David as he's complaining about the road conditions in Indiana. :XD:


----------



## Dreamweaver

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, its been a glorious day here down in Kent, I have planted a couple of tomato plants in the garden that I didn't have room for in my greenhouse. Last year the ones I had outside that i just watered now and again were actually tastier than the ones from the greenhouse that i watered everyday and fed with tomato feed, go figure lol
> my lilac has burst into bloom and I can see tiny cherries forming on my tree, sadly it looks like my plum tree has died there is no sigm of buds at all, both trees were bought the same time about 3 years ago and the plum was loaded with friut last year. The only thing i can think of is the mole we had burrowed into the roots and the exceptionally wet winter finished it off, not sure if i will replace it with another or not.
> Hugs to all (((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))
> Julie so glad you had a text that appears to be from Fale, xx


Love the lilacs.... I had them banked under bedroom window when up. Roth and my folks had a huge two story one beside the house. What a wonderful,smell. The little violets are so delicate and pretty. Cherries too,,,, I'm very envious.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Kathy...is that Mt. Vernon, Ohio? You should check out "MY" magnolia [email protected] 607 E. Vine Street. My parents planted it with 7 blossoms when I was born. I grew up in that house...it was always white, but now I understand it is pea green. At least the tree still stands! :-D The tree is huge now...really very pretty when in bloom. Love it!
> Safe travels..... :thumbup:


Cmaliza...You can see it on Google Maps Street View if you are interested in seeing the color and the tree.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I hope she is not upsetting you too much Julie. You are so far away but she has so much control. Don't give her power. I know there are times that you must find you have strength you didn't know you had and I hope this is one of those times. Wishing you the courage you want and need.


Thanks Angora! I've managed accidentally to wipe everything on my SD card- oh well, got to back things up now from the computer memory- teach me to try and do technical things when I am worried.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> But the new reservoir showed up today, YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! So this evening I had two cups, I appreciate you having an extra one for me this morning, I needed it.
> Silly pigs and cows.
> 
> Talking to David while reading the TP, he's heading to Toledo to deliver tomorrow but is going to park in Napolean for the night, when he gets that far, he was in Kansas City, MO this morning.


Is that Toledo, OH. He is practically in Sam's back yard.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Angora! I've managed accidentally to wipe everything on my SD card- oh well, got to back things up now from the computer memory- teach me to try and do technical things when I am worried.


Julie, do you mean you have lost all her texts?? :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma

It may not all be gone if you can take it to someone who knows about this type of thing. Don't do anything more until you go to someone who can help you recover things on there.

I think you need a few bushels of HUGS and loads of prayers. Sending both your way.

Upon re-reading this, it sounds like it is your computer. However, the HUGS and prayers still stand.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, do you mean you have lost all her texts?? :shock: :shock: :shock:


No it's ok I've got them in the computer memory, and now on a flash drive, and I am going to put them into the external harddrive, so that should be all the back up I need!!!!! But I can look at it as a positive, because I have learned how to clear my SD card-thought I had to do it internally in the camera. Avoided doing it that way because of using up battery power.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Anniversary Shirley and Pat!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

KatyNora said:


> Good for her! I hope I can be as active as she is when I get to 88.


 :thumbup: I hope I am too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> No it's ok I've got them in the computer memory, and now on a flash drive, and I am going to put them into the external harddrive, so that should be all the back up I need!!!!! But I can look at it as a positive, because I have learned how to clear my SD card-thought I had to do it internally in the camera. Avoided doing it that way because of using up battery power.


OK, that sounds better, but I added to my post, as usual, :XD: :XD: :XD: and sent you bushels of hugs and prayers. So glad it isn't as bad as I thought.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> i'm not sure one needs to love someone to pray for them - isn't there a bible verse something like "pray for those that revile you" or something like that. I would find it difficult to pray for her also - I probably end up praying for her to walk out in front of a speeding semi. --- sam


Nah, too much paper work for the poor semi driver.


----------



## Cashmeregma

DH & I went out to the movies when he got home tonight. We didn't even have supper, just popcorn. LOL Just like a couple of kids. It sure was fun. Hope to see a few more movies on his days off. I'm also going to take him to a castle for his birthday. It was built on one of the Finger Lakes in the fashion of a European castle. They have added a newer part where every room has a lake view, a jaccuzzi, and a double shower. Should be fun. The next night we will go out with the family for his birthday.


----------



## kehinkle

Trying to catch up but the internet is acting up here. Stop having to use my phone for this and it isn't going well. I'm fine. Picked up and delivered the load. 

Julie, sorry to hear she is causing more problems. Hugs going your way. 

I'll try to catch up tomorrow by getting on McDonald's Wi-Fi. 

Take care, 

Kathy

Happy anniversary to Shirley and her DH.


----------



## kehinkle

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Kathy...is that Mt. Vernon, Ohio? You should check out "MY" magnolia [email protected] 607 E. Vine Street. My parents planted it with 7 blossoms when I was born. I grew up in that house...it was always white, but now I understand it is pea green. At least the tree still stands! :-D The tree is huge now...really very pretty when in bloom. Love it!
> Safe travels..... :thumbup:


My Vernon, KY


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> OK, that sounds better, but I added to my post, as usual, :XD: :XD: :XD: and sent you bushels of hugs and prayers. So glad it isn't as bad as I thought.


No it's ok I've double checked- I have them safely.


----------



## flyty1n

Lurker 2 said:


> I need courage- fielded another phone call from Lupe. Told her I was not prepared to discuss anything, at this time. Not worth repeating the text that followed- there is no point talking when people are angry.


 YOU did great. I am wondering if now Lupe is getting a bit concerned as she is possibly rethinking the nasty texts (and thus evidence against her) she sent. My feeling is not to answer anything and let her accelerate herself into her own "feeding frenzy". Perhaps the stress will take its toll on her as well.


----------



## kehinkle

Angora1 said:


> Is that Toledo, OH. He is practically in Sam's back yard.


The truck stops are outside of Napoleon on 24. Not too far from Sam's at all. And of course, I would be down in NC


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Trying to catch up but the internet is acting up here. Stop having to use my phone for this and it isn't going well. I'm fine. Picked up and delivered the load.
> 
> Julie, sorry to hear she is causing more problems. Hugs going your way.
> 
> I'll try to catch up tomorrow by getting on McDonald's Wi-Fi.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy
> 
> Happy anniversary to Shirley and her DH.


Not a lot I can do about it, from here. And I am not prepared to talk on the phone about it- because that way there are no witnesses. Thanks for the hugs. And thanks too to *Angora* for the hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> Glad so many of the group had a wonderful Easter and spent time with family and friends.
> 
> I just read an update for Faith and Bella. Bella is in a specialty hospital tonight and will probably undergo surgery tomorrow. Her G-tube is working its way out and needs to be reset. She is such a sweetheart. I stopped by the family's house around lunchtime today to drop off a salad and some soup. Thought the mom would love an easy lunch to eat without any preparation. I am not sure what time Bella headed to the hospital. I have already offered to do a dinner for the family sometime this week. I knew that Bella would end up in the hospital in the early part of this week so I told her mom and dad that I will do a meal even if parents are out of town with the youngest of the clan. I told the oldest daughter that I would love to see her prop dress when I stop in this week. I will try to talk to the parents tomorrow evening to see when they would like me to bring a meal. I did get to see Faith today and she remains hopeful to try to go back to school even if it is only partial days with many protections in place. She is diligent about staying up on her studies. She has not attended school since before Christmas. A private tutor has been coming to the house and keeping her up on her studies. Going to school means that the school has to completely sanitize the classroom, students must clean the hands extremely well, and Faith has to wear a mask while at school. She is a wonderful young lady and I do love her so much. Bella was teasing dad with her tube feeding line yesterday. She would play with it with her stocking feet. I would play with her toes and feet and she would tease me with them as well. She had smiles and small talk for me. She has gorgeous brown eyes and curly hair. So adorable, she endures so much in order to grow.


Sounds like such a sweet loving family, I so hope that things get better for the health of the children.


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> YOU did great. I am wondering if now Lupe is getting a bit concerned as she is possibly rethinking the nasty texts (and thus evidence against her) she sent. My feeling is not to answer anything and let her accelerate herself into her own "feeding frenzy". Perhaps the stress will take its toll on her as well.


She was all het up because I had been talking with her oldest sister- she really does have problems with this urge to control every one around her. But I am not prepared to get into the situation where it is she said that or this or the other- without any way of verifying anything.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I need courage- fielded another phone call from Lupe. Told her I was not prepared to discuss anything, at this time. Not worth repeating the text that followed- there is no point talking when people are angry.


Too true, things get said in anger that don't help but can hinder. {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> I hope she is not upsetting you too much Julie. You are so far away but she has so much control. Don't give her power. I know there are times that you must find you have strength you didn't know you had and I hope this is one of those times. Wishing you the courage you want and need.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Too true, things get said in anger that don't help but can hinder. {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Thanks again Kaye for the hugs- and right back to you!


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Is that Toledo, OH. He is practically in Sam's back yard.


Yes ma'am,  when he said he was going to park in Napolean, I thought of Sam as he goes into Napolean often, from the sounds of things.  
He told me one evening, on another run, that he had gone through Defiance. He knows that that is where Sam lives so wanted to let me know he'd been through there. lol...


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I need courage- fielded another phone call from Lupe. Told her I was not prepared to discuss anything, at this time. Not worth repeating the text that followed- there is no point talking when people are angry.


~~~Oh, Julie, you are strong....."you catch more flies with honey....". Did she say why she called?


----------



## Cashmeregma

kehinkle said:


> The truck stops are outside of Napoleon on 24. Not too far from Sam's at all. And of course, I would be down in NC


Awww shucks. A meet-up would have been fun.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> The truck stops are outside of Napoleon on 24. Not too far from Sam's at all. And of course, I would be down in NC


Oh that's good to know, I'll let him know. Of course you'd be several hundred miles the other direction, lol, doesn't it always work out that way? LOL! But he'll be through there again, I'm sure. 
Have safe travels and hugs.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> The truck stops are outside of Napoleon on 24. Not too far from Sam's at all. And of course, I would be down in NC


He said he parked in Napoleon once before for a pick up and then had to run in circles trying to get out because they'd closed the highway due to flooding. lololol!


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Awww shucks. A meet-up would have been fun.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
He's going to be sure to let me know whenever he's going that way so that I can let Kathy know.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks again Kaye for the hugs- and right back to you!


Endless hugs............................................ :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> He's going to be sure to let me know whenever he's going that way so that I can let Kathy know.


I know it isn't always easy when you are on a tight schedule. Just sounds like fun if it works out sometime, but making those deliveries on time comes first.


----------



## Poledra65

Well,I'm all caught up, so going to get off here and find my book. 
Have a great night all. 
Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> I know it isn't always easy when you are on a tight schedule. Just sounds like fun if it works out sometime, but making those deliveries on time comes first.


Yes it does, he keeps an eye out for her when he's on the road just in case he happens to see her. 
Yes. delivery times rule.


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, love your humor. On a more serious note, we learn we have To pray for someone we loathe every night for 30 nights. As alcoholics we can not afford even righteous anger. Surprisingly, for us, it most often works to soften our hearts. If not, you got it, another 30 days. Our sponsors assure us, it doesn't work if we pray for them to get run over by a speeding bus.
> Daralene, glad the pose helps. As you discovered, it is excellent for swollen legs also.
> Shirley and Pat, I love you both. Happy Anniversary.
> Sam, my DH also has a severe case of noassatall. Has to wear suspenders.


My DH has some suspenders too, but it is to keep pants up since belt can't get above the big belly half the time.....

Anger is anger, righteous or not and never a good energy. I try, but it can sometimes be very hard to let go......


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> I love your house with all the windows - sure lets in a lot of natural light. Big kitchens are very nice---I've never had a very large one, but after the little galley kitchen in the garage apartment we lived in when we were first married, anything seems spacious and I appreciate what I have. We have a traditional L-living room & dining room with the kitchen behind the walls...I'd like to open up one of the wall and create a "great room/kitchen" combination with the current kitchen and dining room, but if we're moving to TN in a few years, we'd never be able to get our improvement investment back out at time of sale...if we are staying here, though, that's one thing I sure want to do along with redo the counters to include granite and update the cabinets...I'd really like to seal up the kitchen door and change to a sliding glass door out to the patio using the current dining room window as the space for it. Our house is brick though so those kind of projects are difficult to achieve and have the outside look right--they'd have to match bricks, etc. for the closed up doorway. We're just delaying the decision for 3 more years---I can live with it the way it is for that long---so far we've lived here 35 years so what's 3 more? But if I could put in skylights, etc., I really love it.


I would love a big kitchen and true family room combo but do not like the kitchen open to the living room at all. We have a large opening that was shuttered, but I took the shutters down (pain to dust). I don't enjoy having a messy kitchen visible......

Tell me about TN? What is the draw, since I don't know of family there. With SIL being for there and a dear friend as well. We have spent some time near Knoxville and driven around a bit. sister in law is in NC... And we have made that drive.


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> Yes, this is a great place. It's very seldom you'll find a
> group as caring as this.
> We just keep doing the best we can with these bodies that don't always agree with what we want them to do!
> If my mother hadn't signed for us to get married, it wouldn't have happened. just glad the high school I was attending was so small that the principal could let me finish my senior year to graduate.
> The thing that's irritating me about my shoulder is I only have a little more to do to finish my coat of many colors!
> I'm so glad you're able to manage your "wonky" shoulder!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


We had one girl in our class that married. She was not allowed to take gym classes with us or do any extracurricular activities. I guess they thought it would rub off on us innocents! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> according to my friend in Goulburn, Australia it is strictly against Australian Law, what she is attempting to force on us both- I am starting the process of contacting the Authorities in this area of abuse.


my prayers are with you


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a much dryer and brighter Surrey. The rain yesterday was good for the garden and everything is growing like mad.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good day.
> 
> Healing hugs and vibes to all and Monday photos....


beautiful even in the rain. :-D


----------



## Dreamweaver

P42 for me. Had to,go back to bed this morning when DH left as I couldn't stay asleep last night. When I finally did get going, I called mom and no answer. That just makes me so nervousness... I worked in the yard for a bit with my tires because DH said wait for him before I went down to her place. We did go,down and she was still in robe, she felt so much better than
T we had stopped in. Made me feel really guilty.... Still... I don't want to check every day... Anyhow, can tell she is not eating, still can't find her words but voice is better. She got dressed while we were gone to store to show us she was fine.... Silly, it was 8 at night... She had eaten very little all week took none of her pills, had not even gotten mail from box but let me know she had no interest in retirement living when I mentioned it casually....... She "didn't want to be a bother" when I asked if she wanted to get hair done... I know she is well aware she is not doing well and just doesn't want to bother us so we can't complain or observe and make a change. I'm willing to give it a couple more weeks, but if words are not back by then and she is not eating better etc. there just has to be an intervention... What a mess. 

Sorry to vent, AGAIN... I'm off to watch end of hockey and knit border on shawl....


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend, it promises to be sunny later in the day. We are currently at 11c/52f at 08:36, warm enough for me already. Not looking forward to this after noon when it is to go up to 18.8c/66f.
> 
> Today's coffee another from the cruise and some crocus in my yard.
> 
> Healing hugs to all and extra hugs for those that are feeling down.
> Have a groovy day!!


lovely breakfast and flowers, can't ask for more then that
:-D


----------



## Patches39

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, its been a glorious day here down in Kent, I have planted a couple of tomato plants in the garden that I didn't have room for in my greenhouse. Last year the ones I had outside that i just watered now and again were actually tastier than the ones from the greenhouse that i watered everyday and fed with tomato feed, go figure lol
> my lilac has burst into bloom and I can see tiny cherries forming on my tree, sadly it looks like my plum tree has died there is no sigm of buds at all, both trees were bought the same time about 3 years ago and the plum was loaded with friut last year. The only thing i can think of is the mole we had burrowed into the roots and the exceptionally wet winter finished it off, not sure if i will replace it with another or not.
> Hugs to all (((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))
> Julie so glad you had a text that appears to be from Fale, xx


lovely flowers always make me feel at peace. thanks :-D


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Melyn, lilacs already. How lovely. You are definitely ahead of us.
> 
> I took some photos of the flowers in my house as not many outside, but there are a few.
> 
> Oh dear. I added the outside flowers first. LOL WIll do the house flowers next post.


lovely :-D


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> My flowers inside. Just had to show you that the orchids are still blooming. The ones on the dining room table have been in bloom since Christmas. :shock: Still adding photos.
> 
> The Christmas Cactus is still blooming and new buds all the time. Four months now. Gotta love it.


awesome eye candy :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Julie, we are all sending hugs and strength. Just sit and feel it. Remember there is a whole lot of us on your side.
Will be awhile before we have flowers here, I love looking at all of yours.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh, Julie, you are strong....."you catch more flies with honey....". Did she say why she called?


She was livid over the fact that I had rung Fofoa the oldest sister- but Fofoa is quite capable of ringing me. I did tell Fofoa that in my opinion Lupe hated my guts. I guess that was the problem. I could not follow to be honest- she was talking something about pj's that I just did not understand. That was when I said I was not prepared to continue the discussion.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> my prayers are with you


Thanks, Patches!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Julie, we are all sending hugs and strength. Just sit and feel it. Remember there is a whole lot of us on your side.
> Will be awhile before we have flowers here, I love looking at all of yours.


You are all so kind- I just wish this was not the mess it seems to be. I am just so tired today.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, you & Pat have had such an intesting life. Other than the move from Ontario when I was a child & the 5yrs I lived in Saskatoon while in college &working 3 yrs before marriage, I live 8 miles from where I grew up. Not a very adventurous life!

Julie, please Don't let Lupe get to you, they always say what goes around comes around, someday all this will come back to bite her in the butt, hopefully sooner rather than later.remember we are all praying for things to work out for you.


----------



## iamsam

the guy who invented suspenders should be elevated to sainthood. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, love your humor. On a more serious note, we learn we have To pray for someone we loathe every night for 30 nights. As alcoholics we can not afford even righteous anger. Surprisingly, for us, it most often works to soften our hearts. If not, you got it, another 30 days. Our sponsors assure us, it doesn't work if we pray for them to get run over by a speeding bus.
> Daralene, glad the pose helps. As you discovered, it is excellent for swollen legs also.
> Shirley and Pat, I love you both. Happy Anniversary.
> Sam, my DH also has a severe case of noassatall. Has to wear suspenders.


----------



## iamsam

gary was out the other day picking up limbs and trash from the trees. we have a few dead ones that need to come down this summer - means more fire wood for our bonfires. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> 77° right now - it really was pleasant sitting out on the porch and reading - had to find a pillow to sit on - I have a really bad case of noassatall and find it difficult sitting on a hard surface - I think all I have is bone covered with skin - at least that is what it feels like. finished the black sheep mysters and as usual did not figure it out. I would make a really poor police detective.
> --- sam


Sam, I wish I had a case of noassatall(had to read that twice) seems to be too much padding there.
It was so nice here today, I spent a couple of hrs in the greenhouse transplanting, I got the big tomatoes into their own pots & some more stuff done, nice to do it out there & keep the mess out of the house. It was really sunny & warm but in the last few minutes the black clouds have rolled in & the wind is crazy again. I can't believe how many broken trees are around the yard, I'll have to get Neil out with the chainsaw on his next week off[/quote]


----------



## iamsam

we will take any story you want to tell us Shirley and love it - never hesitate to tell us more. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> ======
> When we were married Pat was stationed in Camp Borden which at that time had l7,000 troops stationed there. It was l8 miles outside of Barrie, Ontario. The only place we could find for rent was a bedroom in the house of a Wonderful Italian family. we had a bed, a 2 burner hot plate-- I put a table cloth on Pat's barrack box (which, by the way had been all over the world) Korea, Germany, Greenland (Thule) (American base) -- we were married for twp weeks and he was sent to Gagetown New Brunswick for 5 months - It was so hot and humid in comparison to Calgary - I got a job at a realtor's office -- The Ricci's the Italian family - literally adopted me - I don't know what i would have done without them. I was married to a near 'stranger' and it was always fine when we were together but immediately I threw problems in the way when he was gone for that long. Such a long summer --
> 
> When he came home he was home for a couple of months and we were stationed back to Alberta to Edmonton. Greisbach Barracks which is closed now. My children were born in Edmonton we lived in Permanent Married quarters -- then he was sent to Egypt - home for 6 months and then to Cypress - hard time for me.While we were in Barrie his single friends used to come for dinner and sit cross legged on the bed or floor while I cooked on the hot plate - we had a small table with three chairs and any more than three would sit cross legged and eat there. Wonderfully happy times.
> 
> Then to Vancouver where we bought our first home. He was a staff car driver and drove Prince Phillip, Queen Elizabeth, Queen mother Elizabeth, Princess Anne and Prince Ranier during the time from l966 - l971 when he left the service. He also drove the Premier (then) of Russia - the Chancellor of Germany and others. . A very stressful job as if you made a mistake the buck stopped there-- He did it very very well and we were really proud of him.However, it was a hard life.
> 
> They bought ranier beer for Prince Ranier and he thought it was named after him-- (Washington-oregon, American Beer --excellent beer?. Our son was Prince Rainier's and Grace Kelly's son's (Prince Albert) age, and Pat mentioned we had a son that age when he was driving the Prince , so he invited Rob (our son)- they had a nice time on the Yacht which was lent to them. It was an experience to say the least for Rob -Needless to say he was never going to have the opportunity again to visit on a Royal or non Royal yacht in Vancouver Harbour- Lots of interesting things and people. Then he got out and we emigrated to New Zealand.
> 
> So many years ago. The last State Visit of the Queen Mom I believe-- Pat really liked her -- He has some stories to tell about Prince Phillip. When he was working a Royal Visit we didn't see him from beginning to when they left - Interesting time in our lives.
> 
> I always thought of writing a book about Pat's army life and our married life- never got around to it. We have been so lucky - much like Daralene -- quite a few adventures -- We never hesitated to try a new place or a new experience. So lucky and I am so glad for our memories.
> 
> We are going out with the kids tomorrow or Wednesday - and so we ordered a pizza and a neighbour brought down a bottle of wine for our anniversary so we just finished some really nice wine with good pizza. Actually we both like just celebrating the two of us for our anniversary. It is so personal. We have decided we are not aiming for one year -- we plan to be married at least until our 65th -- which is only 6 years.! It gets a bit scary at our age -- so we do the best we can. Enough about us -- I am just happy we are still lucky enough to be still together.
> 
> =============
> I wish you all well. Going to work on my pullover-- getting nearly finished. Should just be another day or two as I just have the sleeves to finish. Take care everyone -- Thoughts are with you.
> I hope my post wasn't too long -- It is on my mind, our life together -- so many stories. He used to tell stories when we were in Valle del Oro (Mesa) and the hiking friends would ask me -- is that the truth?? Every story he ever told about his army life and our life was the truth!! So much to remember.


----------



## iamsam

If I knew where he was I would go have breakfast with him in the morning - napoleon is fifteen miles away and there is a truck stop just off route 24. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> But the new reservoir showed up today, YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! So this evening I had two cups, I appreciate you having an extra one for me this morning, I needed it.
> Silly pigs and cows.
> 
> Talking to David while reading the TP, he's heading to Toledo to deliver tomorrow but is going to park in Napolean for the night, when he gets that far, he was in Kansas City, MO this morning.


----------



## iamsam

tell him to give me a shout - would meet him on his coffee break. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Yes ma'am,  when he said he was going to park in Napolean, I thought of Sam as he goes into Napolean often, from the sounds of things.
> He told me one evening, on another run, that he had gone through Defiance. He knows that that is where Sam lives so wanted to let me know he'd been through there. lol...


----------



## iamsam

time to go to bed. --- sam


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> I need courage- fielded another phone call from Lupe. Told her I was not prepared to discuss anything, at this time. Not worth repeating the text that followed- there is no point talking when people are angry.


Not trying to be nosey, but is she wanting something from you? If so, you might be able to use that as a bargaining chip to talk with Fale... Something to the effect that you can't really give her whatever, or an answer, when you have not had any opportunity to talk with your husband...


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Not a lot I can do about it, from here. And I am not prepared to talk on the phone about it- because that way there are no witnesses. Thanks for the hugs. And thanks too to *Angora* for the hugs.


Good thinking..... You can always tell her you prefer face to face so that the way is paved a bit for when you do go over. Tell her you prefer that to be sure you are both understanding everything clearly. Not easy over the phone.

EDIT., I now see why she was calling. You are so correct to not get into "she said, I said" games. As my daughter always responds to foolish people, "and you point is?" OR "and that is a problem why?" After all, Lupe isn't forthcoming with info so why should you not talk with others in the family...... Being super calm really gets to people who are trying to pick a fight. Don't engage. It will drive her crazy....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Caught up,and after midnight so off to do a puzzle and get up early with DH. I might wash hair before Sit and Stitch. I have a horrible feeling I am going to fall short on yarn so might have to drive myself to check out the Tues. Morn. over on that side of town. Fingers crossed, I'm OK. I knew I should have bought one more.....


----------



## RookieRetiree

Don't worry or fret over it --- it will be quite some time before the tomatoes are out of the garden; they're not even in there yet. But it just sounds so good!!



jheiens said:


> *Jeanette and Dawn*, I've got the spiced tomato jam recipe in front of me but the eyes don't want to stay open long enough to type it out.
> 
> Will post it tomorrow after I get Tim to school. Thanks for being patient.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

We bought some retirement property near Knoxville several years ago. Knoxville has a lot to offer and has great medical facilities -- it's not too far from Nashville and so many other good Southern cities...we love the temperate weather and the area offers DH daily opportunity to go fishing and there are some very nice craft clubs and community centers. It just seems like a nice place to kick back.



Angora1 said:


> Rookie, where would you move to in TN? Also, is there a reason for moving there? Some of my cousins live in Nashville, TN.
> 
> Sounds like you do have some lovely ideas for your home if you stay, but then if you move, you can just buy a home with what you want already done and not have to put up with the renovations. Sounds exciting either way.


----------



## RookieRetiree

She's contacting you --- what's her content of the text; has she gotten wind of your plans to come there in October, etc.? Sending you courage and calmness.

Later edit: after reading on, I see where she's upset with your conversations with Fofoa....that's too bad; you're right not to engage in that kind of controlling area...she's an abuser and is trying to isolate Fale from you and you from the rest of the family.



Lurker 2 said:


> I need courage- fielded another phone call from Lupe. Told her I was not prepared to discuss anything, at this time. Not worth repeating the text that followed- there is no point talking when people are angry.


----------



## darowil

barbtobias2012 said:


> Sam, the recipes sound wonderful, and we will probably try some of them this week. My husband and I enjoy going through recipes and making menus for about seven days each week before we shop. We usually end up trying several new dishes each week and recording the ones we really like in the computer so we can make those again.
> 
> We live in a small town in Arkansas (5500 people more or less) and do the major part of grocery shopping at the local Walmart. However, we do have an independent grocery that carries a lot of things Walmart does not. We have a farmers' market in the summer--limited selection, but what is there is very fresh. Also have a local butcher/farmer who raises his own grass-fed beef, slaughters and butchers. Very high prices, but good quality.
> 
> Bread is not a problem, as I bake every week. We raise a small garden; again limited selection, but very fresh.
> 
> And recently we found an Asian market only about 30 miles away. So there are fewer items that have to be added to the "city shopping" list.


Welcome to the TP. I know many others have greeted you already but I was away for easter ans am just getting around to reading some of this weeks TP. Hope you come and join us again.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Here are some photos from Easter---had a wonderful time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, just one more:


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, just jumping in here for a minute. I am so far behind, I havent read a thing! My update is that DD and Serena have been moved together to the childrens ward to be together. YAY. So the drip is out and she is tolerating her feeds perfectly now. So all is good. They still want her in hospital for a couple more days which is why they have put them together. They needed the beds in maternity and its better anyway as they are now in their own room together which will give DD a chance finally to be able to be with her baby all the time on her own, but with nurses right there also. They will keep them there till Monday or Tuesday.


A couple of days together before coming sounds good- an advantage of the problems to start with. How are you going now? Managing to sleep?


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some photos from Easter---had a wonderful time.


Lovely photos of your family.
Reminds me that we had a egg hunt Sunday. We used to do it when the girls were young and so I decided to do it just for fun as it was the 4 of us again on Sunday morning. The girls managed to find all but one which turned up later so nothing left for the mousies.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, I just loved those books, was so sorry when author passed-- books always had a good mystery, believable characters, lots of laughs. I'm currently hooked on a series by J. D. Robb (Nora Roberts). Set in the future, good play of cop relationships, subtle humor, great characters. Roberts is a major romance writer and I would never have tried her books but Senior Center had a sale with a grocery bag of books for $1. Ah, now, couldn't pass that up! Have since bought more at secondhand book shop, on line, etc. I just jump over the mushy parts.


I've read a couple of Nora Roberts which I can't get into. But love her as J.D.Robb- she develops her chacters really well in these books. Mind you I often want to yell at Eve for her total lack of social skills!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I had forgotten how young nineteen is! Lovely to see the two of them together- and so glad the bonding is beginning!


My reaction was how young the Mum looked as well- thought she looked much younger than 19!


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> No one burns here except on the reserves & often those get out of control & burn houses..


Burning off is common over here. It has been done for tens of thousands of years. The Aborgines used to do it to encourage the growth of edible foods and burn off the weeds etc. Many of our native plants require the heat from fires to germinate so it is vital in the nature parks etc. But farmers also do it


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd heard that she'd pass over Charles directly to Prince William....


She's very much a traditionalist, so I would doubt if she would do that. I also don't think that there's anything in the constitution to allow her that choice.


----------



## angelam

flyty1n said:


> YOU did great. I am wondering if now Lupe is getting a bit concerned as she is possibly rethinking the nasty texts (and thus evidence against her) she sent. My feeling is not to answer anything and let her accelerate herself into her own "feeding frenzy". Perhaps the stress will take its toll on her as well.


I agree. Texts like that are best not responded to. If she thinks she is being ignored she will begin to wonder what's going on.


----------



## KateB

AZ - I hope everything goes well on Alan's visit and they get things sorted out for him.
Shirley and Pat - A very happy Anniversary to you both, and here's to the next 6 years!
Agnes - I hope you find Colin improved when you visit.
Julie - Glad you've heard from Fale, but not so great about Lupe's texts, however they might work out to your advantage...fingers crossed.
Good thoughts and vibes to all those I haven't mentioned...I really need to take notes as I read.
After having had glorious weather since Friday, today is a bit dull and very windy. I think the forecast is for rain later....oh well, it was nice while it lasted!


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Easter everyone, another busy day between hospital and my mums with DS and GF then back to hospital. Of course Serena is still gorgeous.  They are both doing really well. DD did her first bath today and Serena is feeding really well now. The Easter Bunny came to all the rooms early hours this morning and left gifts for each child. DD woke up to a really cute pink easter duck in Serena's crib. Wasnt that lovely.?


How lovely- of course being the childrens ward they wouldn't all be babies. How does DS like being an uncle?


----------



## KateB

Lovely photos and gorgeous kids!


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> Wishing everyone a happy Easter. Matthew's Easter gift to us today (no cards available on this picture).


Wonderful as usual- especially as I do love bunnies. This one is so realistic you can almost see it eating


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy and damp Surrey, but it is quite warm.

I am off to lunch with the 'coven' today as one of the girls celebrates her birthday tomorrow (St Georges Day) perhaps I could get her a dragon!

Congratulations Shirley and DH on your anniversary

Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all

Tuesday photos....


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> the eggs were hidden and found - except for one lone blue egg - alexis never quite finds all her eggs.


Sounds like Maryanne- Vicky asked on Sunday how many I had put out so she knew how many to find- and then started dropping large hints to her sister or leaving them so they could be found easily.


----------



## darowil

Dreamweaver said:


> I haven't read anything today. Yard work called but.... Check out the Champions of the Northern Lights tournament. They are now in the NATIONALS.... They won every set, no thirds needed and competed against the other EXCEL team for the top spot. So proud of all these girls. I'll be in Minneapolis on late July.


How wonderful- congrats to them.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> A view I have not seen of my hobbit house in the 13 years I've had it. The side yard that normally is dry.


Well thew water makes for great photos at least. So much for complaining of how dry your pond was a few months ago!


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful!! Gage is going to be a heartbreaker one day. :wink:
> He's not alone in the skinned knee category, I do that often, I walk off the sidewalk or something and there goes the skin on my knees, :roll:  , you'd think I'd learn not to read or knit while walking, it's mostly when I read that I fall though, no one wants to fall with needles in their hands. lol


Well the last few times I have almost fallen has been when I'm not knitting- so I think I should always knit while I walk- it's clearly safer!


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and damp Surrey, but it is quite warm.
> 
> I am off to lunch with the 'coven' today as one of the girls celebrates her birthday tomorrow (St Georges Day) perhaps I could get her a dragon!
> 
> Congratulations Shirley and DH on your anniversary
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all
> 
> Tuesday photos....


You need to knit her a mini-dragon instead of a mini-me.


----------



## darowil

ptofValerie said:


> I've enjoyed reading about the food to be served over the Easter holiday. We had dinner with my younger daughter yesterday and it was the traditional big chicken dinner. I managed to eat a goodly portion and was all pleased with myself. Today is mostly quiet. I'm working on the black and silver long waistcoat and watching tv. Keeps me happy!!


Sorry to hear about the would infection- and holding things up. Good to have you back at times. Pryaing that chemo is not too nasty for you- and that it works!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be curious to know if the pundits (meteorological variety) have any thoughts about what your winters are likely to continue to be. We know here for instance that there is a major El Nino (I think it is that one not the La Nina) system that will be affecting us for some time to come- and this of course definitely affects Peru, and probably more of your Western Seaboard, And if it is affecting the West it has to have other impacts on the US weather patterns. (don't want to be a doomsday prophet but I do feel reading The Revelation of St John is rather interesting, in view of the occurrences we are witnessing.) Flooding anywhere other than the house, would be better than having things suffering from that one.


But having studied the English Civl War they had many sects who used Revelation to prove that Jesus was going to return in their life time. Many times in history the signs have been interpreted to mean he is coming soon. And sometime he will- but as He told us not even he knew when that time would be. But how wonderful would it be if he did come back soon?


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Got this from a friend this morning. Guessing it is hours he is working this week, seems such short days. :roll: :roll: :wink: :wink: Hope the movement works on it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> I Hope it slows a bit by friday too would be nice to have a normal week end.  It would be more heavenly than normal. I am a bit mixed up with the teens being on holiday until tomorrow. I can see how you would be mixed up. We were a little mixed up with having friday off last week kept thinking it was saturday, was still nice though. :wink:


We are all totally mixed up, Friday last week, Monday and Friday this week. No-one knows what day it is!


----------



## darowil

Glad you had a lovely anniversary Shirley- best wishes to you and Pat.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo from Kaikoura that caught my eye. The comment with it says Ghost of Richard Pearson? Pearson was a South Islander who may have been airborne prior to the Wright brothers, but few knew about it because of the state of communication back in those days. New Zealand was connected by mail (5 weeks onboard ship) or perhaps Morse code via some radios.


What an amazing cloud- sure looks like a old plane.


----------



## sugarsugar

Oh my goodness! We are up to page 49 :shock: Gosh I will never catch up. I am still on page 12. I didnt get chance to even get a look in on here last night, was at hospital until about 9pm.

They are home today! YAY. All good so far, Serena has been napping nicely in the bouncer cradle thingy in the lounge. And DD is taking her to her room now in the bassinet and hopefully DD will get a bit of sleep till next feed. All checks done on Serena are good.. hearing/ eyes/ hips/ reflexes etc. DD is utterly exhausted though and terribly pale. I rang her GP today and she is to have a blood test to check iron levels etc tomorrow. And tomorrow is my day for the GUM Specialist... Ugh, scary! I will be glad when thats over... has been heaps better though. I hope all is ok with everyone on here... I will go and try and catch up now.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> also - I was thinking about fale and lupe - maybe we should change our tactics and start praying for lupe - I realize "the one who shall not be mentioned" has been a complete ass - but maybe if we start praying for her thinks might change for the better. I don't know - what do you think?


You are right Sam- we should be praying for her as well as for the situation. And not just as a change of tactics in the hope of changing things, but because it is what we called to do for everyone including our enemies.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness! We are up to page 49 :shock: Gosh I will never catch up. I am still on page 12. I didnt get chance to even get a look in on here last night, was at hospital until about 9pm.
> 
> They are home today! YAY. All good so far, Serena has been napping nicely in the bouncer cradle thingy in the lounge. And DD is taking her to her room now in the bassinet and hopefully DD will get a bit of sleep till next feed. All checks done on Serena are good.. hearing/ eyes/ hips/ reflexes etc. DD is utterly exhausted though and terribly pale. I rang her GP today and she is to have a blood test to check iron levels etc tomorrow. And tomorrow is my day for the GUM Specialist... Ugh, scary! I will be glad when thats over... has been heaps better though. I hope all is ok with everyone on here... I will go and try and catch up now.


How wonderful to have Serena home. Your DD looked exhausted in the photo. Hopefully it is nothing significant. Just that it takes a long time to recover form child birth and after such a tough pregnancy she had no reserves.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam I have been praying that her heart might be 'softened' all along- at this point in time I don't see what else I can do till I can get to Australia- although I have some possible starting points. I would acknowledge currently it is very hard to find much loving for her. Compassion yes, loving, no. BTW we don't HAVE to make 5 squares- one is plenty, if that is all you feel like! Hugs, Julie.


Julie try thinking of something small to thank God for about her- and thank him every day for it. And then the come up with more things. Of course you don't let get Fale get caught up in her machinations (or left in them) but try concentrating on the good points no matter how small and insignificant they may appear. After all no matter why she is willing to take on the care of her uncle. And maybe post them here for our benfit as well. Guive us all soemthing to thank God for about her.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, love your humor. On a more serious note, we learn we have To pray for someone we loathe every night for 30 nights. As alcoholics we can not afford even righteous anger. Surprisingly, for us, it most often works to soften our hearts. If not, you got it, another 30 days. Our sponsors assure us, it doesn't work if we pray for them to get run over by a speeding bus.


Yes the motive needs to be for the benefit of th eone we praying for- but fortuntaelly God is good and so along withthe pray we can ask that our attitude is changed as well.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Good to be home. Jamie stayed home watched the house and animals. Got some nice R&R. More photos later going to head to bed.
> Good night sweet dreams everyone. Hugs


Oh wow, have you been on a cruise? I hope you had a lovely restful time.


----------



## TNS

Shirley, don't apologise for giving us such interesting and moving accounts of your married life. You are a couple to emulate, and I feel honoured to know you, even if it is only over the web (unless we do get the chance when we come to Canada on holiday). It is 'no way' too long a post! Here's to the 65th anniversary.


----------



## TNS

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd heard that she'd pass over Charles directly to Prince William....


There's speculation about this but the Royal lips are sealed, of course.


----------



## sugarsugar

nittergma said:


> I'm so glad to hear baby is finally here Sugar. Serena Rose is such a pretty name! Hopefully everything went ok, I think I must have missed quite a bit of last week's tp. Congratulations too you and Mom. Sorry to hear about the non involvement of Father and parents. Hope she isn't to sad over it.


They have been involved, but no gift/flowers.card etc nothing. BF didnt come at all one day but I must admit he came to our place tonight for a while and looked very relaxed having cuddles with his daughter. Who knows. I just thought it was strange to not get anything from him or his mum... it is her first grandchild even.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Was an interesting holiday for sure. First the plane was delayed do to someone breaking one of the overhead bins. Had to be taxied to a different airport so as not to miss our connecting flight. Wrong on that thought missed the flight had to get a different one. By this time I was non too happy. Kids weren't either, no dinner until near midnight and had to be up again by 5am to catch the next flight. Was told we had no seats on the flight from Chicago to Miami. Oh no was not having that. Just as we were boarding got seats for the next flight. All is good once again. Start boarding the plane some wonderful person thought my foot was the floor, would not have been so bad if he had of been the size if Sam. Crunch, I board plane with foot that is now black and blue. Slept 2&1/2 days away. Over all did have fun relaxed got pampered.
> My foot is much less coloured and only swells if I stay on it to long. Trip back a breeze, only two short 15 minute delays. A lovely sunset as we were leaving the airport to drive home. It is good to be home and back to normal.


Oh no, sorry to hear about the foot. I am glad you had a nice time otherwise.


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> Matthews bunny is so lifelike. I agrees with Shirley,you should get prints of that one. Excellent.


Ditto... It is brilliant!


----------



## TNS

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I love that question...how did the pioneers manage....in a variety of situations? One that really sparks my imagination is when I drive along Hwy 1, along the coast in California.....on one side is the Pacific Ocean...right there! On the other side are high hills......can you imagine the pioneers coming up those hills, cresting, and being faced with the Pacific Ocean!!!! ???? I just wonder what they thought/felt! After such a l-o-n-g.... l-o-n-g journey.....WHAT a view!


It must depend on your situation at the time you see it, and how society regards it. Until the 'lake Poets' (Wordsworth et al) wrote in admiration of its beauty, the Lake District was regarded as a wild, dangerous and hostile, ugly landscape, because it hadn't been tamed by 'sensitive' / upper class humans.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> She was all het up because I had been talking with her oldest sister- she really does have problems with this urge to control every one around her. But I am not prepared to get into the situation where it is she said that or this or the other- without any way of verifying anything.


Strength and wisdom from above and from life experience. :wink: You did GREAT!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> I would love a big kitchen and true family room combo but do not like the kitchen open to the living room at all. We have a large opening that was shuttered, but I took the shutters down (pain to dust). I don't enjoy having a messy kitchen visible......
> 
> Tell me about TN? What is the draw, since I don't know of family there. With SIL being for there and a dear friend as well. We have spent some time near Knoxville and driven around a bit. sister in law is in NC... And we have made that drive.


Yes, if I was a perfect housekeeper and quiet cook it would be fine visiting while cooking with the open area into other rooms but I'm not either and rather noisy when getting pots and pans out and if I'm talking I'm not doing a good job cooking or even counting the scoops of coffee. I'm willing to try but drink it at your own risk. :XD: :XD: :XD: Thankfully my family room is sunken and also separate from the kitchen, can't see it from the dining room and completely separate from the living room. There is a kitchen table in there but usually if I have company there are so many that they are in the family room. I have friends though who are great at keeping house and love visiting with everyone while they cook. I truly would love to be like that.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 wrote:
according to my friend in Goulburn, Australia it is strictly against Australian Law, what she is attempting to force on us both- I am starting the process of contacting the Authorities in this area of abuse.

____________________________

Perhaps prayers are being answered.


----------



## sugarsugar

pammie1234 said:


> Congratulations to Tim and Matthew for doing outstanding work today!
> 
> Sugar, I'm sad that BF and mom are not showing any kindness to the mother and child. It may not be as bad long term since the mom seemed to start off making some demands on time. Regardless of what happens with them, they have you as their go to grandma. As young as DD is, I'm sure she will appreciate your help.
> 
> Beautiful photos of Easter celebrations!


Oh she has been at the hospital loads of time... but poking and picking up Serena all the time when she was sleeping all tucked up in the crib. DD was getting pretty annoyed at times. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> You are all so kind- I just wish this was not the mess it seems to be. I am just so tired today.


Hope you are getting some well-needed rest.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> and don't forget an uncle - or should I say grandpa. --- sam


Oops, sorry Grandpa Sam. :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> the guy who invented suspenders should be elevated to sainthood. --- sam


How do you know it was a guy, Sam?? :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Caught up,and after midnight so off to do a puzzle and get up early with DH. I might wash hair before Sit and Stitch. I have a horrible feeling I am going to fall short on yarn so might have to drive myself to check out the Tues. Morn. over on that side of town. Fingers crossed, I'm OK. I knew I should have bought one more.....


Hope you had enough yarn and know you will have fun at Sit and Stitch. Is this something where you can do any type of knitting or needlework?


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> How do you know it was a guy, Sam?? :XD:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: 
I wish we could hang out. I love your sense of humor. Wishing it would rub off on me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> We bought some retirement property near Knoxville several years ago. Knoxville has a lot to offer and has great medical facilities -- it's not too far from Nashville and so many other good Southern cities...we love the temperate weather and the area offers DH daily opportunity to go fishing and there are some very nice craft clubs and community centers. It just seems like a nice place to kick back.


It does sound so lovely. How wonderful to have a place like that to retire to and warmer weather during those years. DH fishing and craft clubs sounds like paradise.


----------



## TNS

RookieRetiree, what lovely GC, and son. I love the 3rd pic of DGD looking adoringly at her cousin. So cute!


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some photos from Easter---had a wonderful time.


Lovely family, :thumbup: :-D


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> And, just one more:


Lovely smile, makes me smile :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

Shirley, Thank you for sharing your stories with us. We are so lucky to know you and share in your life. You give us inspiration and wisdom. Besides a real romance story of love at first sight that lasted and lasted. Hope your 59th was all you wished for and more.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and damp Surrey, but it is quite warm.
> 
> I am off to lunch with the 'coven' today as one of the girls celebrates her birthday tomorrow (St Georges Day) perhaps I could get her a dragon!
> 
> Congratulations Shirley and DH on your anniversary
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Love your garden, :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren, I'm so glad you were pampered but your foot. Yikes. To finally have the time to be away from all your cares and have someone step on your foot and cause you pain the whole time. :x Sounds like you managed to have a good time anyway, but still.....

That was indeed a large cruise ship and I'm sure lots to do on board. Looks like you had a nice spot right at the room for looking out onto the water. I've never been on a cruise but got to go on one of the Princess cruise line boats as son worked on it. It was such a beautiful boat and much bigger than I had ever realized boats were.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> And, just one more:


The grandchildren are just beautiful and so happy. A special day for all of you. Your son is quite an handsome young father.


----------



## TNS

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness! We are up to page 49 :shock: Gosh I will never catch up. I am still on page 12. I didnt get chance to even get a look in on here last night, was at hospital until about 9pm.
> 
> They are home today! YAY. All good so far, Serena has been napping nicely in the bouncer cradle thingy in the lounge. And DD is taking her to her room now in the bassinet and hopefully DD will get a bit of sleep till next feed. All checks done on Serena are good.. hearing/ eyes/ hips/ reflexes etc. DD is utterly exhausted though and terribly pale. I rang her GP today and she is to have a blood test to check iron levels etc tomorrow. And tomorrow is my day for the GUM Specialist... Ugh, scary! I will be glad when thats over... has been heaps better though. I hope all is ok with everyone on here... I will go and try and catch up now.


So glad you're all back home now, but please make sure you get some sleep too. Hope all goes smoothly with the Gum Specialist, glad you are feeling better than you were. Here's to better times for you, DD and DGD! hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> Just one more....... LOL I just had a quick look at my FB and DD best friend had posted this one....


Page 5....When I see a newborn's eyes it is like looking back into a little bit of heaven and pure love. Thank you for the photos so we can celebrate our new Australian niece.


----------



## jknappva

Just to add a little beauty to your morning. The Bride Swan has returned...minus the Groom Swan. I hope he made it through the winter,too. Perhaps he'll accompany her next time she comes to visit.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD:
> I wish we could hang out. I love your sense of humor. Wishing it would rub off on me.


Wouldn't it be wonderful?  unfortunately I rarely think of 'clever' retorts when I'm talking, face to face; brain is a bit too slow. Reading and writing posts gives the little grey cell time to respond!


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> Wouldn't it be wonderful?  unfortunately I rarely think of 'clever' retorts when I'm talking, face to face; brain is a bit too slow. Reading and writing posts gives the little grey cell time to respond!


Hey, just like me. I never think of something clever at the time. Maybe that's why I feel I am not good on the phone as I need time to digest things. Saves putting foot in my mouth, which is rather uncomfortable at this age. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> 8pm and I am waiting for Gages bedtime.
> 
> I love my boy but he sure has been trying my patience today.
> 
> Going back to catch up.


A mother's lament! No matter how much we love our children, sometimes they just rub that last nerve. Perhaps he's just overly tired. You remember how nerve wracking an overly tired baby can be. Even though he's well past that age, it can happen.
I'm sure your lovable sweet Gage will be back tomorrow.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

June you are bang on, he was tired and fell asleep in less then 10 minutes


jknappva said:


> A mother's lament! No matter how much we love our children, sometimes they just rub that last nerve. Perhaps he's just overly tired. You remember how nerve wracking an overly tired baby can be. Even though he's well past that age, it can happen.
> I'm sure your lovable sweet Gage will be back tomorrow.
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## gagesmom

Going to go back and catch up


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> No body missed it I didn't say I was going away, was a surprise to most people I know. We packed our bags and left on a cruise to the Caribbean for a week. Just needed to get away from reality for a bit. Was good for all of us. Only a couple people knew and they didn't know until last minute. I didn't even tell my best bud until I was packing my bags.


I did remember after you returned that you'd mentioned getting away from the stress. Of course while you were gone, I'd completely forgotten. Glad you could get away


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I need courage- fielded another phone call from Lupe. Told her I was not prepared to discuss anything, at this time. Not worth repeating the text that followed- there is no point talking when people are angry.


My dear Julie, sometimes a refusal to engage will add to her frustration... and surely needs to be frustrated with what she's putting you through.
You know where your friends are. You're in my heart 
and prayers.
A thousand cyber-hugs.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

I only got up to page 20 because I offered to do the 10pm feed for DD. Poor girl is done in. She will have to do the next one though. 11pm now bedtime for me. I must admit it was nice to have Serena to myself for a little bit.


----------



## gagesmom

Rookie you grand children are beautiful.

Rainy here, sun is trying to peek out.

I haven't had nightmares since I was pregnant with Gage. But this morning around 4am I woke myself from a dead sleep. I was crying and my heart was pounding like mad when I woke up. But for the life of me I cannot remember what it was about.


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> We had one girl in our class that married. She was not allowed to take gym classes with us or do any extracurricular activities. I guess they thought it would rub off on us innocents! :roll: :roll: :roll:


I'm sure if I had been pregnant, it would have been a lot different. You can bet every woman in the country village we lived in was counting the months when my first child was born!! And you know how disappointed they were when the birth was 15 months after the wedding!! Darn, there was no scandal to gossip about, after all. It's always great to have the last laugh. LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Dreamweaver said:


> P42 for me. Had to,go back to bed this morning when DH left as I couldn't stay asleep last night. When I finally did get going, I called mom and no answer. That just makes me so nervousness... I worked in the yard for a bit with my tires because DH said wait for him before I went down to her place. We did go,down and she was still in robe, she felt so much better than
> T we had stopped in. Made me feel really guilty.... Still... I don't want to check every day... Anyhow, can tell she is not eating, still can't find her words but voice is better. She got dressed while we were gone to store to show us she was fine.... Silly, it was 8 at night... She had eaten very little all week took none of her pills, had not even gotten mail from box but let me know she had no interest in retirement living when I mentioned it casually....... She "didn't want to be a bother" when I asked if she wanted to get hair done... I know she is well aware she is not doing well and just doesn't want to bother us so we can't complain or observe and make a change. I'm willing to give it a couple more weeks, but if words are not back by then and she is not eating better etc. there just has to be an intervention... What a mess.
> 
> Sorry to vent, AGAIN... I'm off to watch end of hockey and knit border on shawl....


Never apologize for sharing your frustration. We all know how hard this has been for you.
Hugs an prayers that things will soon come right.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some photos from Easter---had a wonderful time.


What wonderful family pictures. Thank you for sharing them!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> And, just one more:


So cute!
Junek


----------



## ChrisEl

TNS said:


> It must depend on your situation at the time you see it, and how society regards it. Until the 'lake Poets' (Wordsworth et al) wrote in admiration of its beauty, the Lake District was regarded as a wild, dangerous and hostile, ugly landscape, because it hadn't been tamed by 'sensitive' / upper class humans.


This is so interesting. I knew of the Lake District only through the poets and Beatrix Potter, until I recently watched a BBC film about the "Wainwright walks." (Wainwright was an avid hiker who explored and mapped that area...don't know much else about him). Very beautiful country but much more rugged than I had imagined, based on what little I had absorbed from the poets back when I was in school.

I have gotten behind....will read backward to try to catch up. In the meantime wishing everyone a happy next-to-last week in April!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and damp Surrey, but it is quite warm.
> 
> I am off to lunch with the 'coven' today as one of the girls celebrates her birthday tomorrow (St Georges Day) perhaps I could get her a dragon!
> 
> Congratulations Shirley and DH on your anniversary
> 
> Sending healing and peaceful vibes to those who need them and hugs to all
> 
> Tuesday photos....


Thanks for a look at your world.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

Off for now so I can get the squares started for the KAP afghan. :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl

jknappva said:


> A mother's lament! No matter how much we love our children, sometimes they just rub that last nerve. Perhaps he's just overly tired. You remember how nerve wracking an overly tired baby can be. Even though he's well past that age, it can happen.
> I'm sure your lovable sweet Gage will be back tomorrow.
> Hugs,
> Junek


DD was generally happy but we could count on an after-holiday let-down. After all the anticipation, excitement, and sugar, the next day could be trying. Getting back in the routine usually helped...but know it isn't fun when it is happening.


----------



## agnescr

Hello...some lovely photos as usual. Happy anniversary Shirley and Pat with many more to come. Healing vibes to any who need them, hugs for all.Thanks for all the kind wishes for Colin,still no feed tube in and he is complaining that the put another drip in so that he can t least get his antibiotics.
I wont be visiting him today as I have spent the morning in A&E as I almost destroyed the top of my left index finger with the stick blender, lost a fair amount of blood and am shattered, that is really going to get in the way of knitting as I knit English style.Even typing one handed is taking some time,going for a nap, will try to catch up on posts later x


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great pictures!


RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some photos from Easter---had a wonderful time.


----------



## martina

agnescr said:


> Hello...some lovely photos as usual. Happy anniversary Shirley and Pat with many more to come. Healing vibes to any who need them, hugs for all.Thanks for all the kind wishes for Colin,still no feed tube in and he is complaining that the put another drip in so that he can t least get his antibiotics.
> I wont be visiting him today as I have spent the morning in A&E as I almost destroyed the top of my left index finger with the stick blender, lost a fair amount of blood and am shattered, that is really going to get in the way of knitting as I knit English style.Even typing one handed is taking some time,going for a nap, will try to catch up on posts later x


I hope your finger gets better soon. Such a painful injury, I know.


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> A mother's lament! No matter how much we love our children, sometimes they just rub that last nerve. Perhaps he's just overly tired. You remember how nerve wracking an overly tired baby can be. Even though he's well past that age, it can happen.
> I'm sure your lovable sweet Gage will be back tomorrow.
> Hugs,
> Junek


I get cranky when I'm overtired, too--I don't think there's an age limit! 

Caren, glad you got away and home again safely. Sometimes we just need a little escape to be able to deal with so much reality!

Agnes! Dear heart! Do take care of that finger. Oh, it makes me hurt just thinking about it. I continue to send good thoughts to both you & Colin.

I'm off to work in a bit--busy busy week and I have loads to do tomorrow on my day off--but will catch up as I can.

{{{{{HUGS}}}}} & blessings to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree

If we do move there onto our property, we'll be building the house from scratch which sounds like fun. There's also a possibility that we'll sell the land and buy something already built...it all depends on the situation when we finally make the move.



Angora1 said:


> It does sound so lovely. How wonderful to have a place like that to retire to and warmer weather during those years. DH fishing and craft clubs sounds like paradise.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks....but as we were discussing over the weekend, he's not that young anymore---he has his 20 year H.S. reunion this summer.



Angora1 said:


> The grandchildren are just beautiful and so happy. A special day for all of you. Your son is quite an handsome young father.


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> Hello...some lovely photos as usual. Happy anniversary Shirley and Pat with many more to come. Healing vibes to any who need them, hugs for all.Thanks for all the kind wishes for Colin,still no feed tube in and he is complaining that the put another drip in so that he can t least get his antibiotics.
> I wont be visiting him today as I have spent the morning in A&E as I almost destroyed the top of my left index finger with the stick blender, lost a fair amount of blood and am shattered, that is really going to get in the way of knitting as I knit English style.Even typing one handed is taking some time,going for a nap, will try to catch up on posts later x


Oh no Agnes. So sorry to hear about this. I do hope your finger will heal and not have lasting damage. Keep us posted.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> If we do move there onto our property, we'll be building the house from scratch which sounds like fun. There's also a possibility that we'll sell the land and buy something already built...it all depends on the situation when we finally make the move.


If I got to build from scratch I would have thermal heat from the ground like our friends in Germany have and solar. They pay nothing for heat, electricity, or hot water. In fact the town pays them. They also have a lovely cistern with a pump & hose so rain water even waters their garden. The way utilities are going up, I would love to do this. And as long as I'm dreaming, have the floors heated since it won't cost any more. LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree

It is interesting when some people jump to wrong conclusions....I left home to come to the Chicago area after the summer I graduated H.S. - I was back at Christmas time and people were surprised that I was not with child...so then stories started that I had put one up for adoption or had an abortion...didn't find out until my 5th class reunion -- boy did I have a last laugh on some of them.



jknappva said:


> I'm sure if I had been pregnant, it would have been a lot different. You can bet every woman in the country village we lived in was counting the months when my first child was born!! And you know how disappointed they were when the birth was 15 months after the wedding!! Darn, there was no scandal to gossip about, after all. It's always great to have the last laugh. LOL!!
> Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Agnes, so sorry you hurt your finger so. Hugs.
Sandi, can't wait, as I'm sure you can't, to have Alan's Mayo clinic over with and Alan on way to health.
Sugar, so glad daughter and Serena Rose home. Prayers for daughter to heal quickly.


----------



## gagesmom

Since I signed off earlier I have done everything but knit.

I totally forgot this weekend to order my pills so my OCD has kicked into high gear. 

Vaccumed and washed floors yesterday as well as cleaned the bathroom.

Today I have cleaned out the fridge and freezer. Taken out the garbage and recycling to the bins.

I washed down the outside of the apartment door as it looked as if someone had spilt something down it and the wall beside it.

Took out the screens and have washed the windows in and out.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from Surrey. Had a lovely lunch with the coven. ate far too much, so I guess I'd better have a glass of wine now to soak it all up.

Agnes, so sorry you have hurt your finger, hope it doesn't get in the way of the knitting.

Joy, I have put mine and Londy's squares in the post to you today, they should take about a week to reach you.


Sugar, so glad DD and Serena are home safely, hope you can all get plenty of rest.


----------



## gagesmom

Wow 1pm already, off for now. ttyl :-D


----------



## kehinkle

Was finally able to connect to the Panera wifi. And have caught up here and my emails.

Sugar, glad momma and babe are home now. But it may mean sleepless nights for you. 

Anges, ouch! Hope the finger heals quickly. 

Woke up early and am ready for a nap. Have been working on my sock heel. Discovered I had left my sock book at home so found a sweet tomato heel video to try out. Have the second wedge done so have to go back to vid.

Needed to go outside to warm up; getting chilled in here. 

Hope everyone is having a great week. Julie, keep smiling. Hopefully that will chase away the bad feelings Lupe is sending.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Julie, we are all sending hugs and strength. Just sit and feel it. Remember there is a whole lot of us on your side.
> Will be awhile before we have flowers here, I love looking at all of yours.


That is so kind of you Spider! It makes a real difference knowing I can explode on the Tea Party. Hopefully that was the last phone call yesterday, and that I will be able to reach some sort of mediation when I go over in October.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, you & Pat have had such an intesting life. Other than the move from Ontario when I was a child & the 5yrs I lived in Saskatoon while in college &working 3 yrs before marriage, I live 8 miles from where I grew up. Not a very adventurous life!
> 
> Julie, please Don't let Lupe get to you, they always say what goes around comes around, someday all this will come back to bite her in the butt, hopefully sooner rather than later.remember we are all praying for things to work out for you.


I have a feeling I have lost my 'place' - I think I just replied a second time to Spider- I had it noted that I was up to page 47. Yesterday I spent much of the day recovering- I was so very tired- probably because of the emotional upset. I give so many thanks for my friends, both here and on the KP and The two 'Parties'. My heart has returned more to normal today, thank goodness.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Not trying to be nosey, but is she wanting something from you? If so, you might be able to use that as a bargaining chip to talk with Fale... Something to the effect that you can't really give her whatever, or an answer, when you have not had any opportunity to talk with your husband...


I gathered she just wanted the chance to be as nasty as she could be- that was why I hung up on her.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Good thinking..... You can always tell her you prefer face to face so that the way is paved a bit for when you do go over. Tell her you prefer that to be sure you are both understanding everything clearly. Not easy over the phone.
> 
> EDIT., I now see why she was calling. You are so correct to not get into "she said, I said" games. As my daughter always responds to foolish people, "and you point is?" OR "and that is a problem why?" After all, Lupe isn't forthcoming with info so why should you not talk with others in the family...... Being super calm really gets to people who are trying to pick a fight. Don't engage. It will drive her crazy....


That is exactly what I was attempting - calm in response to her ranting.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> She's contacting you --- what's her content of the text; has she gotten wind of your plans to come there in October, etc.? Sending you courage and calmness.
> 
> Later edit: after reading on, I see where she's upset with your conversations with Fofoa....that's too bad; you're right not to engage in that kind of controlling area...she's an abuser and is trying to isolate Fale from you and you from the rest of the family.


I know she has been communicating with Fofoa- naturally enough, I had deliberately told Fofoa I am planning on coming over. Apparently what she is attempting is against Australian Law, I just need to be there to set the authorities in motion.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> And, just one more:


What a lovely photo of the little one, Rookie! So good to see your family!


----------



## nittergma

This is a wonderful idea,(praying for our enemies) God is good and He will change our attitudes.


darowil said:


> Yes the motive needs to be for the benefit of th eone we praying for- but fortuntaelly God is good and so along withthe pray we can ask that our attitude is changed as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> I agree. Texts like that are best not responded to. If she thinks she is being ignored she will begin to wonder what's going on.


I think my non response was almost sending her into a frenzy. I am not prepared to start a slanging match. It would be descending to her level.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> AZ - I hope everything goes well on Alan's visit and they get things sorted out for him.
> Shirley and Pat - A very happy Anniversary to you both, and here's to the next 6 years!
> Agnes - I hope you find Colin improved when you visit.
> Julie - Glad you've heard from Fale, but not so great about Lupe's texts, however they might work out to your advantage...fingers crossed.
> Good thoughts and vibes to all those I haven't mentioned...I really need to take notes as I read.
> After having had glorious weather since Friday, today is a bit dull and very windy. I think the forecast is for rain later....oh well, it was nice while it lasted!


Hopefully things are calming down- but time does not seem to be improving her response to me- the grudges seem to go very deep. I am not going to jump to conclusions, but I do worry about what she is telling Fale.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> But having studied the English Civl War they had many sects who used Revelation to prove that Jesus was going to return in their life time. Many times in history the signs have been interpreted to mean he is coming soon. And sometime he will- but as He told us not even he knew when that time would be. But how wonderful would it be if he did come back soon?


The thought of a millennium of Peace is very attractive.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> What an amazing cloud- sure looks like a old plane.


That was exactly what the reference was- Pearson was a very early aviator, but so far from the rest of the world remained unknown through his lifetime.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Julie try thinking of something small to thank God for about her- and thank him every day for it. And then the come up with more things. Of course you don't let get Fale get caught up in her machinations (or left in them) but try concentrating on the good points no matter how small and insignificant they may appear. After all no matter why she is willing to take on the care of her uncle. And maybe post them here for our benfit as well. Guive us all soemthing to thank God for about her.


Just at the moment I can't think of a single thing! But I know that is because of the awful things she has been saying. I will try to work on this.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> They have been involved, but no gift/flowers.card etc nothing. BF didnt come at all one day but I must admit he came to our place tonight for a while and looked very relaxed having cuddles with his daughter. Who knows. I just thought it was strange to not get anything from him or his mum... it is her first grandchild even.


A small step in a good direction. Odd about the lack of gifts.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Strength and wisdom from above and from life experience. :wink: You did GREAT!


It does take a toll on me though- my heart rate was all over the place during the phone call.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> according to my friend in Goulburn, Australia it is strictly against Australian Law, what she is attempting to force on us both- I am starting the process of contacting the Authorities in this area of abuse.
> 
> ____________________________
> 
> Perhaps prayers are being answered.


I do think things are starting to work that way.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Hope you are getting some well-needed rest.


I did sleep fairly well. but I am planning on taking it easy for at least a couple of days.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Just to add a little beauty to your morning. The Bride Swan has returned...minus the Groom Swan. I hope he made it through the winter,too. Perhaps he'll accompany her next time she comes to visit.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Swans always look so amazingly graceful! Has the 'groom' returned?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It does take a toll on me though- my heart rate was all over the place during the phone call.


Mine would be too and I don't even have heart problems. One can see that verbal abuse is real abuse. It can even damage one's health and mental wellness. Just remember Julie, there is nothing wrong with YOU it is her. Your health may well be affected by what she is doing. Verbal abuse is a horrible thing that people get away with all the time. It is also abuse of her older aunt. I'm sure this is also against Australian laws, abuse of the elderly.

I guess in praying for her you would have to go back a long time, remembering perhaps better times when she was much younger. Know that we will be praying for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> My dear Julie, sometimes a refusal to engage will add to her frustration... and surely needs to be frustrated with what she's putting you through.
> You know where your friends are. You're in my heart
> and prayers.
> A thousand cyber-hugs.
> Junek


Thank you so much, June- and a goodly few cyber hugs back to you!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Hello...some lovely photos as usual. Happy anniversary Shirley and Pat with many more to come. Healing vibes to any who need them, hugs for all.Thanks for all the kind wishes for Colin,still no feed tube in and he is complaining that the put another drip in so that he can t least get his antibiotics.
> I wont be visiting him today as I have spent the morning in A&E as I almost destroyed the top of my left index finger with the stick blender, lost a fair amount of blood and am shattered, that is really going to get in the way of knitting as I knit English style.Even typing one handed is taking some time,going for a nap, will try to catch up on posts later x


Oh my dear! Hoping that you can mend quickly! That must have been horrible- were you alone when it happened?


----------



## TNS

agnescr said:


> Hello...some lovely photos as usual. Happy anniversary Shirley and Pat with many more to come. Healing vibes to any who need them, hugs for all.Thanks for all the kind wishes for Colin,still no feed tube in and he is complaining that the put another drip in so that he can t least get his antibiotics.
> I wont be visiting him today as I have spent the morning in A&E as I almost destroyed the top of my left index finger with the stick blender, lost a fair amount of blood and am shattered, that is really going to get in the way of knitting as I knit English style.Even typing one handed is taking some time,going for a nap, will try to catch up on posts later x


Oh dear, that sounds horribly painful! You're in need of some of our collective healing vibes, and also some restful ones.


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Was finally able to connect to the Panera wifi. And have caught up here and my emails.
> 
> Sugar, glad momma and babe are home now. But it may mean sleepless nights for you.
> 
> Anges, ouch! Hope the finger heals quickly.
> 
> Woke up early and am ready for a nap. Have been working on my sock heel. Discovered I had left my sock book at home so found a sweet tomato heel video to try out. Have the second wedge done so have to go back to vid.
> 
> Needed to go outside to warm up; getting chilled in here.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great week. Julie, keep smiling. Hopefully that will chase away the bad feelings Lupe is sending.
> 
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


I work on the principle that today is a new day, yesterday is the past. Usually works.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Mine would be too and I don't even have heart problems. One can see that verbal abuse is real abuse. It can even damage one's health and mental wellness. Just remember Julie, there is nothing wrong with YOU it is her. Your health may well be affected by what she is doing. Verbal abuse is a horrible thing that people get away with all the time. It is also abuse of her older aunt. I'm sure this is also against Australian laws, abuse of the elderly.
> 
> I guess in praying for her you would have to go back a long time, remembering perhaps better times when she was much younger. Know that we will be praying for you.


The mistake I made was trusting them all. I am so grateful for all your prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, don't know if you got to see this but since you are my lace knitting teacher, thought you might enjoy this:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-254139-1.html


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> The mistake I made was trusting them all. I am so grateful for all your prayers.


We all trust the wrong people sometimes, Julie. Just keep yourself as calm and rested as possible, do what you can when you can and let her put in writing all that she wants to say, keep it safe and then you have the evidence when you get over there. We are all on your side here.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie, don't know if you got to see this but since you are my lace knitting teacher, thought you might enjoy this:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-254139-1.html


That is very lovely work, she has 11 pages of admirers! No I had not seen it- mind you I have to get a lot done before Tuesday


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> That is very lovely work, she has 11 pages of admirers! No I had not seen it- mind you I have to get a lot done before Tuesday


I wasn't even thinking of all you have to do before Tuesday. YIKES. I just knew your life had been pre-occupied with all of Lupe's machinations. Thought you might enjoy some pretty lace.

There is no way you could have known not to trust Lupe. It is in no way your lack, but a total deception or change. Also not being of their culture leaves one a little on the outside when they band together from what I can tell looking on. Not sure of that, but seems like they feel that way.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> We all trust the wrong people sometimes, Julie. Just keep yourself as calm and rested as possible, do what you can when you can and let her put in writing all that she wants to say, keep it safe and then you have the evidence when you get over there. We are all on your side here.


I have it backed up now on two separate memories, as well as the computer memory. I am so grateful for all your encouraging posts. What has the weather been like for you today? Still Spring? The day is dawning here, but the outside temperature is 11 degrees, our high today is predicted to be 19, showers but evidently sunny in the afternoon- it looks pretty clear down here- we often vary from the forecast for the City.


----------



## nittergma

I would have gone crazy with those problems especially no seats and missing flights. Sometimes it is so hard to get away, stuff fights you the whole time. Glad the rest of it was good!


sugarsugar said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear about the foot. I am glad you had a nice time otherwise.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I wasn't even thinking of all you have to do before Tuesday. YIKES. I just knew your life had been pre-occupied with all of Lupe's machinations. Thought you might enjoy some pretty lace.
> 
> There is no way you could have known not to trust Lupe. It is in no way your lack, but a total deception or change. Also not being of their culture leaves one a little on the outside when they band together from what I can tell looking on. Not sure of that, but seems like they feel that way.


I think you are right about the Islanders banding together, it certainly is what happened when I was trying to sort out Fale's passport back in September.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Swans always look so amazingly graceful! Has the 'groom' returned?


Not yet..we're hoping the next time Bride visits,he'll be escorting her. LOL!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

Approaching 3pm and I am just checking in quick before Gage is done school.


----------



## gagesmom

Agnes I hope there is no long term damage done to your finger


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I think you are right about the Islanders banding together, it certainly is what happened when I was trying to sort out Fale's passport back in September.


Oh Julie, you are even talking beyond just Fale's family. I had forgotten that. Does make things much harder for sure and then the religion too.

You stay strong Hon. Remember lots of prayers are going up for you. Bushels of Hugs too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren, just saw about the missed flights and no seats and no dinner till midnight. Not a fun way to start out a vacation and then the stepped on and injured foot. I'm hoping the rest of it made it all worthwhile and I think the return home was easier. You guys really had to fight for this vacation.


----------



## gagesmom

Julie you are fantastic. I am so happy that you hung up on her. Maybe she will get the hint that you are not going to stoop to her level of ignorance. And when I say ignorant I do not mean lack of intelligence, I mean rudeness.

I would have likely been baited into an argument. 

Praying for her is not something I would have thought to do.

You have shown yourself to her as the lady you truly are.

I am so proud of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Approaching 3pm and I am just checking in quick before Gage is done school.


Where does the day go. I know you had a lot to accomplish today and hope you got it all done. My days just seem to fly by, especially when I need a nap. I forgot to unplug the phone and figured it might be ok after the first call. Rang 3 x more, so not much of a nap till I got up and unplugged the phone. Then it takes so long to fall asleep, so my nap of about 20 min. took several hours. :lol: :roll: Guess I am lucky I can take a nap. I remember when I had to work right on through. DH is home and we are going to go to a movie matinee at the theater with the wide, reclining seats and foot rests. Really luxurious, like overseas first class and it is actually cheaper than the other movies. :shock: Guess they are trying to compete with Netflix and Redbox where we can lie in bed with our feet up in total comfort.


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my dear! Hoping that you can mend quickly! That must have been horrible- were you alone when it happened?


it is very painful Julie but lucky for me got visitors about 30 mins later they took me to A&E


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr wrote:
Hello...some lovely photos as usual. Happy anniversary Shirley and Pat with many more to come. Healing vibes to any who need them, hugs for all.Thanks for all the kind wishes for Colin,still no feed tube in and he is complaining that the put another drip in so that he can t least get his antibiotics.
I wont be visiting him today as I have spent the morning in A&E as I almost destroyed the top of my left index finger with the stick blender, lost a fair amount of blood and am shattered, that is really going to get in the way of knitting as I knit English style.Even typing one handed is taking some time,going for a nap, will try to catch up on posts later x



TNS said:


> Oh dear, that sounds horribly painful! You're in need of some of our collective healing vibes, and also some restful ones.


OH MY sending lots of calming healing energy your way.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Rookie, great looking family, such cute kids.

Daralene, very few people here have geothermal heating as it is so very expensive. We heat with propane & have a wood fireplace& it only costs about $1000/yr to heat our house but the cost of electricity has been going up here, probably about $175-200/month but we have an electric water heater & dryer& have to plug vehicles in much of the winter.


----------



## Bonnie7591

agnescr said:


> it is very painful Julie but lucky for me got visitors about 30 mins later they took me to A&E


Sorry about your accident, hope there is no permanent damage & they gave you good drugs to help with the pain.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good evening from an over cast Great Bend where it has been raining most of the day. It is 11c/52f at 3:40pm. I have been out and about with errands more now than before my holiday. My laptop is not reading my SD card for some reason so have not gotten photos downloaded yet. :thumbdown: 

Coffee is tea instead today and healthy hints. 

Sending healing energy to those in need and hugs to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Caren, how's the foot healing? Did several of your children go on the cruise with you? We have never been on a cruise, DH turns green on the ferry from Vancouver to Vancouver Island so don't think it will ever happen.

I phoned this morning to order a wedding gift for my friends daughter. She went to university in the UK & has now got married & is staying over there, DH said he wanted to buy her something so she wouldn't forget where she is from so I have ordered this picture called At Grandpas for them. I hope they like it, I really like her artwork
http://www.cynditasche.com/page43.html
I really like her paintings with the piece torn out & the pioneer scene in black "& white , I have ne called Tear in the Fabric of Time, they are so different from anything else I have seen
http://www.cynditasche.com/page9a.html

When I was working we bought several of her prints for the South African doctors as going away gifts so they wouod remember us.

Julie, stay strong & try to remember that Lupe is the problem, not you & hopefully the legal system can sort out the mess. Did Fale go to visit her & she just kept him there? 
Well, must get some things done around here.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, how's the foot healing? Did several of your children go on the cruise with you? We have never been on a cruise, DH turns green on the ferry from Vancouver to Vancouver Island so don't think it will ever happen.
> 
> The foot is getting there slowly. If I were to stay off of it a bit more and not have to chase the animals would heal faster. Once the electric is hooked back up they will stay put. The teens went was to recoup for a few days. We have done a lot of cruises they give the most unless you plan on doing a lot of driving. to me spending a lot of time driving around is not much of a holiday. Cruise ships are very different from ferries you hardly feel them more.


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> it is very painful Julie but lucky for me got visitors about 30 mins later they took me to A&E


I never even thought about you being alone or perhaps not having a way to get help. Thank goodness for those visitors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So sorry to see you are in lots of pain.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, great looking family, such cute kids.
> 
> Daralene, very few people here have geothermal heating as it is so very expensive. We heat with propane & have a wood fireplace& it only costs about $1000/yr to heat our house but the cost of electricity has been going up here, probably about $175-200/month but we have an electric water heater & dryer& have to plug vehicles in much of the winter.


Yes, I guess you have to live in a house a long time to make the money back but by now my friends in Germany have all of this paid for and now it is free. Just that some of us can't even come up with the payments to get it at all. I would certainly have it if it wasn't so expensive. If I was building a house though I would certainly consider it.


----------



## sassafras123

We just took Shadow, our yorky to the vet to be put to sleep. Almost lost it as we had to wait a hour to see vet. I waited too long to make decision for Joshua, my beloved Golden Retriever. Thought last weeks appt to pull his teeth would help. Vet said it sounded like senility. He was crying most of awake time at home, incontinent, blind, 15 years old, frail. Sad, but time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sorry to hear about this---RIP in Shadow and hugs to you!



sassafras123 said:


> We just took Shadow, our yorky to the vet to be put to sleep. Almost lost it as we had to wait a hour to see vet. I waited too long to make decision for Joshua, my beloved Golden Retriever. Thought last weeks appt to pull his teeth would help. Vet said it sounded like senility. He was crying most of awake time at home, incontinent, blind, 15 years old, frail. Sad, but time.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Quilt class ended early so I've managed to get caught up here. June, loved the swan pix-- we had swans near where I grew up in SE KS-- even a river named for them. Gagesmom-- remember, you mustn't strangle your kids because if you don't you might later have grandkids!! Agnes, even though I don't k now what a "stick blender" is, I winced reading about your poor finger! Caren, we have a Great Bend in KS, farther west from me. Julie, my heart goes out to you dealing with an irrational-sounding person-- much like my first step-mom. Just try not to rise to her bait. Thermal heating sounds so good but in our area there are so many rocks that it is hard to do-- when I re-sided my house a year+ ago I added as much insulation as we could manage and it has helped. 

Now-- BBQ recipes-- this is for flytyln-- I can't figure out how to read your private messages, my computer doesn't like it even though my security says it is OK. Here is the original Chinese and the adaptation I made: From Jim Lee's Chinese Cookbook-- 
4 chicken quarters (separate pieces tend to cook unevenly)
1 Tablespoon sweet bean sauce (hoi sin deung)
1/2 C catsup
2 Tablespoons soy sauce
2 Tablespoons sherry
dash salt
2 cloves garlic, minced
Mix together. I used chicken quarters, rolled them in mixture, set aside in covered bowl in refrig overnight. Since I don't grill, this is then finished in the broiler/oven. Put quarters split-side-up on rimmed pan, broil at close range for 5 min, turn skin-side-up and broil again. Move pan to oven (or reduce heat to 350) and bake for 35 mimn or until chicken tests done. Do NOT use remaining sauce as a basting sauce-- searing under broiler will keep it from penetrating and the sauce is NOT safe to use on chicken or other food. Toss it.

Modified:
2 C catsup
1 Tablespoon Worchestershire sauce
2 Tablespoon brown sugar
1 tsp seasoned salt
dash paprika
1 tsp seasoned pepper
1 tsp mustard powder
1 Tablespoon chili powder
1/2 tsp liquid smoke
This is enough for 6 chicken quarters, the way they used to package them! Follow directions above, do not re-use sauce and do not brush on while cooking.

Hope you enjoy this. My family and the school loved it.


----------



## martina

sassafras123 said:


> We just took Shadow, our yorky to the vet to be put to sleep. Almost lost it as we had to wait a hour to see vet. I waited too long to make decision for Joshua, my beloved Golden Retriever. Thought last weeks appt to pull his teeth would help. Vet said it sounded like senility. He was crying most of awake time at home, incontinent, blind, 15 years old, frail. Sad, but time.


So sorry to hear this. One of the saddest but most responsible and kindest and hardest things we have to do. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> We just took Shadow, our yorky to the vet to be put to sleep. Almost lost it as we had to wait a hour to see vet. I waited too long to make decision for Joshua, my beloved Golden Retriever. Thought last weeks appt to pull his teeth would help. Vet said it sounded like senility. He was crying most of awake time at home, incontinent, blind, 15 years old, frail. Sad, but time.


Oh, so sorry-- BTDT--Wish I could share a cup of tea with you and talk about what good babies they were!


----------



## AZ Sticks

They are all growing so quickly!!! Little I isn't so little anymore!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> And, just one more:


----------



## iamsam

would we believe it was him if he did? --- sam



darowil said:


> But having studied the English Civl War they had many sects who used Revelation to prove that Jesus was going to return in their life time. Many times in history the signs have been interpreted to mean he is coming soon. And sometime he will- but as He told us not even he knew when that time would be. But how wonderful would it be if he did come back soon?


----------



## RookieRetiree

I know --- and she's so strong already. Her head was in constant movement to see who was talking and what was going on. Love those kids to pieces!!



AZ Sticks said:


> They are all growing so quickly!!! Little I isn't so little anymore!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Hope DD gets some rest - along with you and the baby... Crossing my fingers that DD's tests are ok or easy to fix and wishing you good luck for tomorrow... things will settle down eventually!! love, AZ


sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness! We are up to page 49 :shock: Gosh I will never catch up. I am still on page 12. I didnt get chance to even get a look in on here last night, was at hospital until about 9pm.
> 
> They are home today! YAY. All good so far, Serena has been napping nicely in the bouncer cradle thingy in the lounge. And DD is taking her to her room now in the bassinet and hopefully DD will get a bit of sleep till next feed. All checks done on Serena are good.. hearing/ eyes/ hips/ reflexes etc. DD is utterly exhausted though and terribly pale. I rang her GP today and she is to have a blood test to check iron levels etc tomorrow. And tomorrow is my day for the GUM Specialist... Ugh, scary! I will be glad when thats over... has been heaps better though. I hope all is ok with everyone on here... I will go and try and catch up now.


----------



## iamsam

because women as a general rule don't wear suspenders unless it is a fashion statement. --- sam



TNS said:


> How do you know it was a guy, Sam?? :XD:


----------



## iamsam

agnes - it doesn't rain but it pours - calming healing energy surrounding you. hope you got a good rest. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Hello...some lovely photos as usual. Happy anniversary Shirley and Pat with many more to come. Healing vibes to any who need them, hugs for all.Thanks for all the kind wishes for Colin,still no feed tube in and he is complaining that the put another drip in so that he can t least get his antibiotics.
> I wont be visiting him today as I have spent the morning in A&E as I almost destroyed the top of my left index finger with the stick blender, lost a fair amount of blood and am shattered, that is really going to get in the way of knitting as I knit English style.Even typing one handed is taking some time,going for a nap, will try to catch up on posts later x


----------



## AZ Sticks

So sorry Joy -


sassafras123 said:


> We just took Shadow, our yorky to the vet to be put to sleep. Almost lost it as we had to wait a hour to see vet. I waited too long to make decision for Joshua, my beloved Golden Retriever. Thought last weeks appt to pull his teeth would help. Vet said it sounded like senility. He was crying most of awake time at home, incontinent, blind, 15 years old, frail. Sad, but time.


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm sorry to hear of Shadow's passing, but it sounds like the right thing and that you knew it was time speaks well of you as a fur parent. Hugs to you, Desert Joy.


----------



## AZ Sticks

RookieRetiree said:


> I know --- and she's so strong already. Her head was in constant movement to see who was talking and what was going on. Love those kids to pieces!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## KatyNora

sassafras123 said:


> We just took Shadow, our yorky to the vet to be put to sleep. Almost lost it as we had to wait a hour to see vet. I waited too long to make decision for Joshua, my beloved Golden Retriever. Thought last weeks appt to pull his teeth would help. Vet said it sounded like senility. He was crying most of awake time at home, incontinent, blind, 15 years old, frail. Sad, but time.


Condolences to you, Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Oh Julie, you are even talking beyond just Fale's family. I had forgotten that. Does make things much harder for sure and then the religion too.
> 
> You stay strong Hon. Remember lots of prayers are going up for you. Bushels of Hugs too.


'Fraid so Angora! Something they learned during the long years of Tongan Invasion, they just got free of that when Christianity got there, and there are some very debatable results of that- most have been brought up reading a chapter of the Bible every evening and I am afraid the Proverb 'Spare the Rod and spoil the child' has really taken hold. I have it from a number of people up with their history that pre-Christianity children were much more kindly treated. Ear pinching is very common, down right wallops frequent, sadly. You can't do a lot until people are prepared to listen.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Julie you are fantastic. I am so happy that you hung up on her. Maybe she will get the hint that you are not going to stoop to her level of ignorance. And when I say ignorant I do not mean lack of intelligence, I mean rudeness.
> 
> I would have likely been baited into an argument.
> 
> Praying for her is not something I would have thought to do.
> 
> You have shown yourself to her as the lady you truly are.
> 
> I am so proud of you.


Thank you Melody! It is a good thing I am learning to accept compliments! I think you are in late afternoon as I write this- how are things with young Gage?- I was reading that he had been a bit of a trial. Hope he has got over that mood!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> because women as a general rule don't wear suspenders unless it is a fashion statement. --- sam


I wore suspenders cause my great grandpa wore them


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:



> it is very painful Julie but lucky for me got visitors about 30 mins later they took me to A&E


I am so glad there was someone to help you- even if not right at the time. It must have been quite scary for that half hour as you had to cope with the bleeding and the pain. When I was first on Warfarin I seemed always to be cutting myself- and even a tiny cut is so hard to staunch, but the whole top of your finger sounds pretty awful. Have you got any sort of painkiller- or are you just being brave?


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, how's the foot healing? Did several of your children go on the cruise with you? We have never been on a cruise, DH turns green on the ferry from Vancouver to Vancouver Island so don't think it will ever happen.
> 
> I phoned this morning to order a wedding gift for my friends daughter. She went to university in the UK & has now got married & is staying over there, DH said he wanted to buy her something so she wouldn't forget where she is from so I have ordered this picture called At Grandpas for them. I hope they like it, I really like her artwork
> http://www.cynditasche.com/page43.html
> I really like her paintings with the piece torn out & the pioneer scene in black "& white , I have ne called Tear in the Fabric of Time, they are so different from anything else I have seen
> http://www.cynditasche.com/page9a.html
> 
> When I was working we bought several of her prints for the South African doctors as going away gifts so they wouod remember us.
> 
> Julie, stay strong & try to remember that Lupe is the problem, not you & hopefully the legal system can sort out the mess. Did Fale go to visit her & she just kept him there?
> Well, must get some things done around here.


They are lovely images, Bonnie- hope your friend is impressed. I am trying not to think too much of Lupe, other than to try and find positives about her, as darowil suggested, but I can only think of things relating to her as a teen-ager. Yes he went over we had thought for a month- but it turns out Fofoa was in on it when she never brought him home again. As I said earlier I am not trusting anyone in that family now. The oldest sister's family are quite different.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> We just took Shadow, our yorky to the vet to be put to sleep. Almost lost it as we had to wait a hour to see vet. I waited too long to make decision for Joshua, my beloved Golden Retriever. Thought last weeks appt to pull his teeth would help. Vet said it sounded like senility. He was crying most of awake time at home, incontinent, blind, 15 years old, frail. Sad, but time.


It is so hard when it has to be this way- but it really sounds that it was Shadow's time for peace.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from an over cast Great Bend where it has been raining most of the day. It is 11c/52f at 3:40pm. I have been out and about with errands more now than before my holiday. My laptop is not reading my SD card for some reason so have not gotten photos downloaded yet. :thumbdown:
> 
> Coffee is tea instead today and healthy hints.
> 
> Sending healing energy to those in need and hugs to all.


Lovely tea service. And a fine looking breakfast!
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

Going to catch up


----------



## gagesmom

Joy I am so saddened to hear this. RIP Shadow


sassafras123 said:


> We just took Shadow, our yorky to the vet to be put to sleep. Almost lost it as we had to wait a hour to see vet. I waited too long to make decision for Joshua, my beloved Golden Retriever. Thought last weeks appt to pull his teeth would help. Vet said it sounded like senility. He was crying most of awake time at home, incontinent, blind, 15 years old, frail. Sad, but time.


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> We just took Shadow, our yorky to the vet to be put to sleep. Almost lost it as we had to wait a hour to see vet. I waited too long to make decision for Joshua, my beloved Golden Retriever. Thought last weeks appt to pull his teeth would help. Vet said it sounded like senility. He was crying most of awake time at home, incontinent, blind, 15 years old, frail. Sad, but time.


My sympathy..it's never easy even when we know it's best for them. It always leaves a huge hole in your heart.
Hugs and may GOD comfort you.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

Going to go as I have to run up to the laundry room.

Check in later before bed.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Oh she has been at the hospital loads of time... but poking and picking up Serena all the time when she was sleeping all tucked up in the crib. DD was getting pretty annoyed at times. :roll:


Oh dear- I am a strong believer in leaving a sleeping baby to sleep (well unless they are like Maryanne and don't gain weight or wake up for feeds or similar). But just because you want the baby awake. Well if a close family member is visiting might be different- if they aren't going to be around becuase they don't live near by. Butnot for someone who is going to be around. Babies need to be encouraged to sleep for the mothers sanity- and in this case grandmaothers as well.


----------



## melyn

Hi everyone, we have had another lovely day here. Spent some time in the garden just sitting and doing nothing in particular, I did notice that the weeds have suddenly sprouted after the little bit of overnight rain we have had but they can wait a bit to be pulled, besides some of them mite have pretty flowers lol. This evening I did a little knitting, I am still working on the christening gown have almost finished the skirt and am about to start the bodice part.
Healing thoughts and vibes to everyone that nedds them and (((((((((((hugs))))))))) to all. lyn x


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Just to add a little beauty to your morning. The Bride Swan has returned...minus the Groom Swan. I hope he made it through the winter,too. Perhaps he'll accompany her next time she comes to visit.
> Hugs,
> Junek


What a lovely tinge of pink on her- I assume sunrise or sunset. Hope Groom Swan turns up. Swans mate for life don't they? I seem to remember you saying that last year when they were both around.


----------



## flyty1n

sassafras123 said:


> We just took Shadow, our yorky to the vet to be put to sleep. Almost lost it as we had to wait a hour to see vet. I waited too long to make decision for Joshua, my beloved Golden Retriever. Thought last weeks appt to pull his teeth would help. Vet said it sounded like senility. He was crying most of awake time at home, incontinent, blind, 15 years old, frail. Sad, but time.


I sorrow for you, but know, in my heart, you did what was best for your beloved Shadow. May you be comforted with happy memories he shared with you and that you were his constant caring 2 leggers all of his life.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> I'm sure if I had been pregnant, it would have been a lot different. You can bet every woman in the country village we lived in was counting the months when my first child was born!! And you know how disappointed they were when the birth was 15 months after the wedding!! Darn, there was no scandal to gossip about, after all. It's always great to have the last laugh. LOL!!
> Junek


A very long pregnancy maybe?


----------



## ChrisEl

Joy, I am so sorry to hear about your Yorkie...but as others have said, you are giving her a last gift. Waiting too long isn't good...I've done that before.


----------



## RookieRetiree

My Mom, who was from a very large family and worked as a Mother's nurse for many of her aunts when they had their babies and who had 13 kids of her own....ALWAYS SAID-- Never wake a sleeping baby unless you absolutely have to. She didn't have to get other kids to daycare, or Dr.'s appointments, etc. so there were very few times when she would wake a baby. I remember the first time the kids slept past 6 hours---I was always going in there and checking on them....now parents have monitors that tell them temperature in the room, breathing rythyms, etc. Visitors could look at the sleeping baby, but not allowed to pick them up and wake them up.



darowil said:


> Oh dear- I am a strong believer in leaving a sleeping baby to sleep (well unless they are like Maryanne and don't gain weight or wake up for feeds or similar). But just because you want the baby awake. Well if a close family member is visiting might be different- if they aren't going to be around becuase they don't live near by. Butnot for someone who is going to be around. Babies need to be encouraged to sleep for the mothers sanity- and in this case grandmaothers as well.


----------



## darowil

agnescr said:


> Hello...some lovely photos as usual. Happy anniversary Shirley and Pat with many more to come. Healing vibes to any who need them, hugs for all.Thanks for all the kind wishes for Colin,still no feed tube in and he is complaining that the put another drip in so that he can t least get his antibiotics.
> I wont be visiting him today as I have spent the morning in A&E as I almost destroyed the top of my left index finger with the stick blender, lost a fair amount of blood and am shattered, that is really going to get in the way of knitting as I knit English style.Even typing one handed is taking some time,going for a nap, will try to catch up on posts later x


Rest and recover- it is stressful no batter how small a part you mash up-especially when you are already stressed. Hope it heals quickly- maybe you need to learn continental. It is useful to be able to do both. And knit is not too hard, I did find purl hard to get but have finally worked it out from watching a friend and you tube. But even knit gives you something to do. I find my right index finger gets painful sometimes so made more effort to learn continetal so I can do both. Guess I will need to note which method I am using on the items I am working on as my tension varies (after all if I leave things for months before coming back to them I will never remember which I was doing). But if you work with colours it is really useful as you can hold yarn in each hand and work two colours easily and quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lovely garden---would love to just sit there and meditate.



melyn said:


> Hi everyone, we have had another lovely day here. Spent some time in the garden just sitting and doing nothing in particular, I did notice that the weeds have suddenly sprouted after the little bit of overnight rain we have had but they can wait a bit to be pulled, besides some of them mite have pretty flowers lol. This evening I did a little knitting, I am still working on the christening gown have almost finished the skirt and am about to start the bodice part.
> Healing thoughts and vibes to everyone that nedds them and (((((((((((hugs))))))))) to all. lyn x


----------



## darowil

kehinkle
Woke up early and am ready for a nap. Have been working on my sock heel. Discovered I had left my sock book at home so found a sweet tomato heel video to try out. Have the second wedge done so have to go back to vid.
Kathy[/quote said:


> That reminds me that I have decided to try the heel on a sock which I left at the heel so I could find out how to do it. But I want a written method not video. I've seen videos but hate having to keep making my way through a video when I just need a reminder of the next step.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> It does take a toll on me though- my heart rate was all over the place during the phone call.


With heart prtoblems already it is not surprising- tough phone calls send the heart rate up in someone without heat problems. Well stress of any type does not just phone calls.


----------



## sassafras123

Rookie,Martina, Kansas g-ma, Sandi, Sorienna, KatyNora, Julie, Mellie, June, flyty1n, and ChrisE, thank you so much. It is a hard decision. Appreciate the caring replies.


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, we have had another lovely day here. Spent some time in the garden just sitting and doing nothing in particular, I did notice that the weeds have suddenly sprouted after the little bit of overnight rain we have had but they can wait a bit to be pulled, besides some of them mite have pretty flowers lol. This evening I did a little knitting, I am still working on the christening gown have almost finished the skirt and am about to start the bodice part.
> Healing thoughts and vibes to everyone that nedds them and (((((((((((hugs))))))))) to all. lyn x


Your garden is looking so lovely- Wisteria is one of my very favourites- do not have one in this garden! Hugs to you!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> With heart prtoblems already it is not surprising- tough phone calls send the heart rate up in someone without heat problems. Well stress of any type does not just phone calls.


Deep breathing does help calm one down- but when really caught on the hop, can be hard to remember to do it!


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Julie, don't know if you got to see this but since you are my lace knitting teacher, thought you might enjoy this:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-254139-1.html


Its beautiful- just spent time looking at my 2 plys wondring if I had enough of any- and then decided not to be silly I had too much to do. So I added it to my Ravelry library instead.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Deep breathing does help calm one down- but when really caught on the hop, can be hard to remember to do it!


Yes- it being caught on the hop which is especially hard- and then it takes time to settle down as well after.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't worry or fret over it --- it will be quite some time before the tomatoes are out of the garden; they're not even in there yet. But it just sounds so good!!


Ditto!


----------



## darowil

nittergma said:


> I would have gone crazy with those problems especially no seats and missing flights. Sometimes it is so hard to get away, stuff fights you the whole time. Glad the rest of it was good!


After efforts like Caren had to get away you end up feeling even more stressed before you even get away- and those types of things you can't even avoid.


----------



## darowil

The Duke and Duchess are in Adelaide for a few hours today. They are spending most of the time in Elizabeth, which is the place the royals most often visit here. I have seen the Queen a couple of times in Elizabeth because I was brought up there. Not going out there to see them today. I have ameeting at lunch time so that puts an end to any vague thoughts I may have had. Elizabeth is about 45 minutes north of here- the home town of my footy team so I often go out to Elizabeth.


----------



## Pup lover

agnescr said:


> Hello...some lovely photos as usual. Happy anniversary Shirley and Pat with many more to come. Healing vibes to any who need them, hugs for all.Thanks for all the kind wishes for Colin,still no feed tube in and he is complaining that the put another drip in so that he can t least get his antibiotics.
> I wont be visiting him today as I have spent the morning in A&E as I almost destroyed the top of my left index finger with the stick blender, lost a fair amount of blood and am shattered, that is really going to get in the way of knitting as I knit English style.Even typing one handed is taking some time,going for a nap, will try to catch up on posts later x


Your sposed to remove your fingers first! Seriously though I hope that you are not in pain, that it heals quickly and you can use your middle finger for knitting.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> The mistake I made was trusting them all. I am so grateful for all your prayers.


As it turned out it was a wrong choice- but it seemed reasonable at the time and all you can do is what seems right at the time.There was no reason to know that the issues that arose would arise and so it seemd at the time to be a good option.


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> If I got to build from scratch I would have thermal heat from the ground like our friends in Germany have and solar. They pay nothing for heat, electricity, or hot water. In fact the town pays them. They also have a lovely cistern with a pump & hose so rain water even waters their garden. The way utilities are going up, I would love to do this. And as long as I'm dreaming, have the floors heated since it won't cost any more. LOL


My mom has the geothermal heat, so not a big gas bill her electric though is at least $300 every month. Where is the savings?


----------



## Pup lover

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie, great looking family, such cute kids.
> 
> Daralene, very few people here have geothermal heating as it is so very expensive. We heat with propane & have a wood fireplace& it only costs about $1000/yr to heat our house but the cost of electricity has been going up here, probably about $175-200/month but we have an electric water heater & dryer& have to plug vehicles in much of the winter.


The year before mom got the propane she spent $6,000 on lp/propane thats why she went to geo and they had a wood burning stove put in.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> We just took Shadow, our yorky to the vet to be put to sleep. Almost lost it as we had to wait a hour to see vet. I waited too long to make decision for Joshua, my beloved Golden Retriever. Thought last weeks appt to pull his teeth would help. Vet said it sounded like senility. He was crying most of awake time at home, incontinent, blind, 15 years old, frail. Sad, but time.


A tough decision but best for Shadow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> We just took Shadow, our yorky to the vet to be put to sleep. Almost lost it as we had to wait a hour to see vet. I waited too long to make decision for Joshua, my beloved Golden Retriever. Thought last weeks appt to pull his teeth would help. Vet said it sounded like senility. He was crying most of awake time at home, incontinent, blind, 15 years old, frail. Sad, but time.


Oh dear friend, I am so sorry to hear about Shadow. 15 yrs. old and I know a precious member of the family. I know you will be hurting and I send you hugs.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> would we believe it was him if he did? --- sam


My understanding is that when he returns everyone will recognise him- but it will too late to change your mind. But in the meantime there will be people claiming to be Jesus.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Yes- it being caught on the hop which is especially hard- and then it takes time to settle down as well after.


Took most of the rest of the day!


----------



## Pup lover

Desert Joy hugs to you on the passing of Shadow, never easy losing our fur babies


----------



## darowil

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, we have had another lovely day here. Spent some time in the garden just sitting and doing nothing in particular, I did notice that the weeds have suddenly sprouted after the little bit of overnight rain we have had but they can wait a bit to be pulled, besides some of them mite have pretty flowers lol. This evening I did a little knitting, I am still working on the christening gown have almost finished the skirt and am about to start the bodice part.
> Healing thoughts and vibes to everyone that nedds them and (((((((((((hugs))))))))) to all. lyn x


A lovely looking garden- and isn't WIsteria beautiful?


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> As it turned out it was a wrong choice- but it seemed reasonable at the time and all you can do is what seems right at the time.There was no reason to know that the issues that arose would arise and so it seemd at the time to be a good option.


 :thumbup: And as they say it is only hindsight that gives you that 20/20 vision.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> My understanding is that when he returns everyone will recognise him- but it will too late to change your mind. But in the meantime there will be people claiming to be Jesus.


We have had at least two women around here claiming to have given birth to the Messiah- don't know if it apparently was immaculate!


----------



## pacer

Joy...Thinking of you in the passing of Shadow. Sending hugs your way.

Julie...One positive thing to gave thanks for is that Lupe is feeding Fale. That is my positive for today. 

I have read posts with very sleepy eyes so I am just going to say that you are in my thoughts and prayers. I am heading off to catch some sleep time. Take care.


----------



## Cashmeregma

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, we have had another lovely day here. Spent some time in the garden just sitting and doing nothing in particular, I did notice that the weeds have suddenly sprouted after the little bit of overnight rain we have had but they can wait a bit to be pulled, besides some of them mite have pretty flowers lol. This evening I did a little knitting, I am still working on the christening gown have almost finished the skirt and am about to start the bodice part.
> Healing thoughts and vibes to everyone that nedds them and (((((((((((hugs))))))))) to all. lyn x


Love Wisteria. One of my very favorites and I don't have any. Maybe someday I will get an arch and grow some over it. You know I love the orchids. :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> We have had at least two women around here claiming to have given birth to the Messiah- don't know if it apparently was immaculate!


Reading your post nearly caused me to choke and explode a mouthful all over the monitor, Julie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> A very long pregnancy maybe?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Joy...Thinking of you in the passing of Shadow. Sending hugs your way.
> 
> Julie...One positive thing to gave thanks for is that Lupe is feeding Fale. That is my positive for today.
> 
> I have read posts with very sleepy eyes so I am just going to say that you are in my thoughts and prayers. I am heading off to catch some sleep time. Take care.


Thanks for that, Pacer had not thought of that! One thing she is a very good bargain hunter. Put a lot of effort into that one!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Reading your post nearly caused me to choke and explode a mouthful all over the monitor, Julie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Your response caused me quite some hilarity, thanks Joy- I needed a laugh!


----------



## pacer

I just read that Bella had surgery this afternoon and has already been released from the hospital and is on her way home which should take them about 45 minutes-1 hour. Thankful that she can come home so soon. I will contact the family tomorrow to see when they want a meal. I anticipate they will want a meal for tomorrow unless someone else has it planned.


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some photos from Easter---had a wonderful time.


What a beautiful day and such happy times. The kids are adorable and Bryce is surely looked up to and that will probably be true forever....


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> And, just one more:


Now that is a happy baby! Pure joy.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely garden---would love to just sit there and meditate.


Oh, Melyn (hope I got that right) your wisteria is just lovely! And your yard is so pretty. My back yard is the project for this summer, if I can ever decide what to do to it. Don't want grass if I can avoid it, just need to get to planning. Set out the cucumber plants and (I hope) hyacinth beans that we started at the Sr Center-- they were getting so big they needed the fence/support. hopefully the beans will shade my west window which gets afternoon sun and heats the house in summer. I lost a tree out there a couple years ago and the ;little maple isn't growing real fast so far. These shoes were inked by my then-17 yr old GD for my Christmas a year ago. Hope I got it here.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Its beautiful- just spent time looking at my 2 plys wondring if I had enough of any- and then decided not to be silly I had too much to do. So I added it to my Ravelry library instead.


It is worth saving for sure!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> The Duke and Duchess are in Adelaide for a few hours today. They are spending most of the time in Elizabeth, which is the place the royals most often visit here. I have seen the Queen a couple of times in Elizabeth because I was brought up there. Not going out there to see them today. I have ameeting at lunch time so that puts an end to any vague thoughts I may have had. Elizabeth is about 45 minutes north of here- the home town of my footy team so I often go out to Elizabeth.


That's pretty exciting. I remember seeing the Queen when she came to Canada when I was about 6 or 7 yrs. old. Kept a scrapbook of all her pictures I could find. Lovely memories.


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Lovely photos of your family.
> Reminds me that we had a egg hunt Sunday. We used to do it when the girls were young and so I decided to do it just for fun as it was the 4 of us again on Sunday morning. The girls managed to find all but one which turned up later so nothing left for the mousies.


Now that sounds like great fun. I may do that next Easter for mine, even if #1 is turning 50!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> My mom has the geothermal heat, so not a big gas bill her electric though is at least $300 every month. Where is the savings?


Guess you have to do (oops) solar to get the electric down. That's high for just electric. My friends that did this had both installed. Wow, wonder what the bill would be without the geothermal??? Gas is expensive. I see you said it was $6000, so I guess that made it worth it for them.


----------



## ChrisEl

Bonnie--Wanted to say I enjoyed the link to the artist who does the paintings of your area. Really gives a sense of the wide open landscape.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie, I know that picture will be treasured!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Melyn (hope I got that right) your wisteria is just lovely! And your yard is so pretty. My back yard is the project for this summer, if I can ever decide what to do to it. Don't want grass if I can avoid it, just need to get to planning. Set out the cucumber plants and (I hope) hyacinth beans that we started at the Sr Center-- they were getting so big they needed the fence/support. hopefully the beans will shade my west window which gets afternoon sun and heats the house in summer. I lost a tree out there a couple years ago and the ;little maple isn't growing real fast so far. These shoes were inked by my then-17 yr old GD for my Christmas a year ago. Hope I got it here.


Great Shoes!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

sugarsugar said:


> Oh she has been at the hospital loads of time... but poking and picking up Serena all the time when she was sleeping all tucked up in the crib. DD was getting pretty annoyed at times. :roll:


Sure hope DD tells her no on waking up baby if she comes by your place. Mom is the one to decide when she can be held, etc. glad you are all home and can settle into a routine... And rest....


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Hope you had enough yarn and know you will have fun at Sit and Stitch. Is this something where you can do any type of knitting or needlework?


Yes, at the Senior Center. Just bring whatever you want to work on or need help with and someone will have an answer.... (I did buy another ball of yarn. Hopefully, that done, I won't need it. I'm over half way so should finish tonight...)


----------



## Dreamweaver

jknappva said:


> Just to add a little beauty to your morning. The Bride Swan has returned...minus the Groom Swan. I hope he made it through the winter,too. Perhaps he'll accompany her next time she comes to visit.
> Hugs,
> Junek


 Beautiful.... Sure hope the groom is OK...


----------



## gagesmom

Headed to bed shortly, going to catch up.


----------



## Sorlenna

We've had supper...making my list of things that need doing tomorrow (laundry and shopping included). I'm trying to decide what to work on--got a few WIPs and both the sweaters...my hand is feeling a bit better so I think I'll try knitting tonight.

Love seeing the pics of the wee ones! Hope Bella's surgery is successful and the rest of the family is doing well.


----------



## gagesmom

Julie - Gages mood was much improved by the next morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So sorry about Shadow. How horrible to have to sit and wait so long. It is so good to take the necessary steps when the time comes; a true gift of your love for him/her. Our Leila is 12 1/2 and is really having a difficult time walking ad getting up/down. I am dreading the time when it comes. She is such a love and the best of all our dogs. Is Maya now your only dog? Does she seem to miss Shadow?


sassafras123 said:


> We just took Shadow, our yorky to the vet to be put to sleep. Almost lost it as we had to wait a hour to see vet. I waited too long to make decision for Joshua, my beloved Golden Retriever. Thought last weeks appt to pull his teeth would help. Vet said it sounded like senility. He was crying most of awake time at home, incontinent, blind, 15 years old, frail. Sad, but time.


----------



## gagesmom

Off to bed. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## KatyNora

RookieRetiree said:


> Lovely garden---would love to just sit there and meditate.


Agreed!! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Agnes I just cringed when I read about your finger and the blender. How awful and painful that must be. Will send healing prayers and thoughts of comfort for you. Ewwww it just makes me shudder.

Melyn your garden/flowers are just so lovely you can almost smell them. I also love wisteria. It is blooming fully here now but I haven't any on our property. It is my understanding that the trees that it inhabits are killed by it. Don't know if that is true though. I now the areas I've seen it are usually in trees along the side of the roads or hanging off of abandoned buildings. It rally is beautiful though. By the way I love the way the hair on your mini me turned out. I hope to get my hair done very soon.

Julie as I said when we spoke the other night I hate that you are again having to deal with the negativity of Lupe. Sam is so right though....pray for her. She is a sad, sad individual and you ar perceived as a threat to her "power". Stay strong dear Julie.

DH picked some lettuce from our garden tonight. It was so good. I hope the rest of the garden does as well as it has

Oops, forgot to say Cathy so glad that DD and Serena are home. Am keeping DD in my prayers that her strength and health return quickly. Serena is so beautiful.

TTYL


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> That's pretty exciting. I remember seeing the Queen when she came to Canada when I was about 6 or 7 yrs. old. Kept a scrapbook of all her pictures I could find. Lovely memories.


The last time we saw her was in London when Vicky's school turned 300. She came to the school for one of the formal events and Vick was in the choir so she got to sing in front of the Queen.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> If I knew where he was I would go have breakfast with him in the morning - napoleon is fifteen miles away and there is a truck stop just off route 24. --- sam


 He would have enjoyed that, I think he was at the one off 24 that starts with a P because they take the card he has that gives him free showers. lol...


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> We have had at least two women around here claiming to have given birth to the Messiah- don't know if it apparently was immaculate!


Well why not? lol


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> Julie - Gages mood was much improved by the next morning.


Amazing what a good sleep can do-especially at that age.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> tell him to give me a shout - would meet him on his coffee break. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> Guess you have to do (oops) solar to get the electric down. That's high for just electric. My friends that did this had both installed. Wow, wonder what the bill would be without the geothermal??? Gas is expensive. I see you said it was $6000, so I guess that made it worth it for them.


They were used to only wood burning heat from being on Mt Charleston thought it was so much colder here than there. We do have much more wind. Solar would help with the geothermal a bunch.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some photos from Easter---had a wonderful time.


Beautiful family!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Well the last few times I have almost fallen has been when I'm not knitting- so I think I should always knit while I walk- it's clearly safer!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> because women as a general rule don't wear suspenders unless it is a fashion statement. --- sam


Depends on whether you mean U.S. suspenders or U.K. suspenders, Sam,


----------



## Bulldog

Just thought I would drop in for a quick note, dear hearts,
I am afraid I am only on page 20. I am keeping my notes faithfully for those who are in need of a prayer warrior. I promise I will get back to normal eventually and be able to comment on your posts.
Right now, I seem to be chasing my backside. I am trying to fill in for Jims usual errands and keep him off his feet until they get all these episodes regulated. We saw the cardiologist yesterday, he ran a lung scan to rule out a blood clot. I suppose he picked up on his labored breathing. It was negative, thank God (I assume as no one has called). He checked his BP lying down and sitting up and found it drops by 30 upon standing. Apparentley, he is having some form of vasovagal attacks where the BP bottoms out and enough oxygen is not getting to the brain. He gave him a stern talking to regarding wearing his CPAP machine at night. He saw our internist today and he is going to set him up an appointment to be evaluated and have his CPAP machine updated. His is to take his BP several times throughout the day and Dr is making changes in his medication.
The cardiologist also ordered support stockings for him to wear during the day. He said this should help with the circulation. I kept telling the kids I thought it was stemming from circulatory abnormalities, but no one listens to my thought. I just observe him 24 hrs a day. 
I have got some projects going with deadlines, knitting and sewing but hope to have them in the mail the end of next week, then I will get back to my socks, afghan, and scarves I hope. I ordered one of those row counter plus gadgets (I love gadgets) so will have it for Allysons socks. Our HL here did not have it.
Ran errands today and it is already so hot here in the deep South. I had to have another shower when I got home. Got a fresh batch of squash to simmer tomorrow. Carley and I love it.
I did see those sweet pictures of Gage, Melody. Our boy is growing up. I Love You All to the Moon and Back. 
Oh, we got Cathys grandbaby here, now we need to get Sorlennas puppies here!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'll literally be looking up to him at the rate he's growing---I think he's going to be at least as tall as Grandpa--maybe taller.



Dreamweaver said:


> What a beautiful day and such happy times. The kids are adorable and Bryce is surely looked up to and that will probably be true forever....


----------



## RookieRetiree

She is such a great little bundle of joy.



Dreamweaver said:


> Now that is a happy baby! Pure joy.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very nice!!



Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Melyn (hope I got that right) your wisteria is just lovely! And your yard is so pretty. My back yard is the project for this summer, if I can ever decide what to do to it. Don't want grass if I can avoid it, just need to get to planning. Set out the cucumber plants and (I hope) hyacinth beans that we started at the Sr Center-- they were getting so big they needed the fence/support. hopefully the beans will shade my west window which gets afternoon sun and heats the house in summer. I lost a tree out there a couple years ago and the ;little maple isn't growing real fast so far. These shoes were inked by my then-17 yr old GD for my Christmas a year ago. Hope I got it here.


----------



## nittergma

Oh so sad! I'm sorry for what you had to go through with the waiting and all. We had a wonderful dog we had to have her put down this Winter. She was 14 and was blind and senile. She would pace constantly. I didn't realize how miserable she was till I took her to the vet. Hope the good memories remain.


sassafras123 said:


> We just took Shadow, our yorky to the vet to be put to sleep. Almost lost it as we had to wait a hour to see vet. I waited too long to make decision for Joshua, my beloved Golden Retriever. Thought last weeks appt to pull his teeth would help. Vet said it sounded like senility. He was crying most of awake time at home, incontinent, blind, 15 years old, frail. Sad, but time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

At any age!!



darowil said:


> Amazing what a good sleep can do-especially at that age.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Joy, sorry about your dog, I know you will miss him alot.

Melyn,the wisteria is lovely, another that won't survive in our lovely climate
Beautiful orchids.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Angora1 said:


> Great Shoes!!!!


Ty-- she really had fun doing them and I have fun wearing them.


----------



## ChrisEl

Kansas g-ma said:


> These shoes were inked by my then-17 yr old GD for my Christmas a year ago. Hope I got it here.


Great shoes....my DD would like them too! Never would have thought of the possiblity of using ink to make designs.


----------



## nicho

Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. Sorry to have missed you all for quite a few days, but I hope you all had a lovely Easter however it was spent. We had glorious weather in Sydney - good for pottering around in the yard. We had a busy few days while DD and her BF were here and we celebrated our April birthdays on Saturday night by going into the city (a 45 minute drive) for a seafood feast at a restaurant right on Sydney Harbour - Opera House on one side and the Harbour Bridge in the other direction. Magic! And wonderful food too! Then we were up at 5am to take them to the airport to fly home to Hamilton Island. We were glad to have a quiet Sunday after that to get over the previous few days.

Just wanted to comment on a few things (too many to mention everyone - sorry)

Caren, so glad you got to go away for a rest. The cruise sounds wonderful but what a shame about your foot and the stressful start to your holiday.

Shirley, belated wishes to you and Pat for a Happy Anniversary. 59 years is a great achievement. Hope you had a wonderful day. I love to hear your stories. Please don't feel you are boring us. You have had such an interesting life and I for one love to read about your life. Here's to many more good years for you and Pat together.

Melyn and Purple, love the photos of your gardens. Thanks for sharing - so very pretty.

Agnes, hope your finger is not too painful and stopping you from doing things. Sounds like an awful accident. Healing vibes across the seas to you.

Joy, sorry you had to say goodbye to your fur baby. That is never easy to do even when you know the time has come. Hugs for you.

Cathy, love your photos of Serena Rose. What a sweetie. Glad she and DD are home and hope you are all settling in to a kind of routine. Hope your DD is not too weary. She looks so tired (and so very young!) She is lucky to have your support. Good luck with your gum infection - hope that is sorted out without too much pain and trouble.

Last time I was on I mentioned that I was starting to read "The Luminaries" for our next book club. I am about 1/3 of the way through and even though it is very wordy (written in the style of speech from the 19th century) I have been caught up in the intrigues of the story and am quite enjoying it. I can see though that a lot of people would be put off by the writing style (and the length) But I will persevere and hopefully have it finished in time for the discussion next week.

I have had a frustrating time with my latest knitting project. I started a baby's jacket with some yarn I bought in the States last year. Pretty pattern, pretty variegated yarn, but I felt from the start that it was going to be way too big. I kept going until I had finished the back, one of the fronts, most of the other front before I finally admitted that it had to be frogged. It was enormous, the yarn did not suit the style of the jacket and even though I had more yarn than the pattern called for, I could tell I was not going to have enough for the sleeves and collar, so I spent last night ripping it out. Grrr! Not happy!

Time to put another load of washing on the line, then I might try to find another pattern to suit this yarn...or maybe I will start something completely different. Have you seen the photos on KP for the Gracie vest? That looks cute and I have some hot pink yarn that would look cute so I might try that.

Have a good day/evening everyone. Happy knitting (reading or cooking or whatever) Bye for now,
Denise


----------



## NanaCaren

nicho said:


> Caren, so glad you got to go away for a rest. The cruise sounds wonderful but what a shame about your foot and the stressful start to your holiday.
> 
> The cruise was wonderful had a good time but was glad to get home though. My foot wasn't too bad, I was forced to relax and take it easy. So in a round abut way it was a good thing. :-D


----------



## Bonnie7591

ChrisEl said:


> Bonnie--Wanted to say I enjoyed the link to the artist who does the paintings of your area. Really gives a sense of the wide open landscape.


Her paintings are more of the southern part of the province, we have more trees & lakes up here


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Julie - Gages mood was much improved by the next morning.


That is so good to hear. Bronwen at one point ( as an early twenties) did not speak willingly with me for five years.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Great Shoes!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

gagesmom said:


> Off for now so I can get the squares started for the KAP afghan. :thumbup:


Yeah, I really need to do that. All this yarn and I can't find the one I wanted to use....


----------



## Dreamweaver

agnescr said:


> Hello...some lovely photos as usual. Happy anniversary Shirley and Pat with many more to come. Healing vibes to any who need them, hugs for all.Thanks for all the kind wishes for Colin,still no feed tube in and he is complaining that the put another drip in so that he can t least get his antibiotics.
> I wont be visiting him today as I have spent the morning in A&E as I almost destroyed the top of my left index finger with the stick blender, lost a fair amount of blood and am shattered, that is really going to get in the way of knitting as I knit English style.Even typing one handed is taking some time,going for a nap, will try to catch up on posts later x


Oh no!!! That can be so painful. I also knit English, but I flick so not a lot of movement. Don't do anything you shouldn't or you will just get in inflamed and irritated. Time to look through patterns and do a little kitting. Sorry things are not going well for Colin at the moment either. I would hope they are delivering antibiotics in some form. Unless his veins are shot, a drip should not be a problem. The feeding tube is something else. Why is he not able to eat?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> I know she has been communicating with Fofoa- naturally enough, I had deliberately told Fofoa I am planning on coming over. Apparently what she is attempting is against Australian Law, I just need to be there to set the authorities in motion.


I know you need to be there eventually, but could you not get the ball rolling via phone so that you could maximize your effectiveness when you get there? Surely they will want to do some preliminary investigating....


----------



## Poledra65

Just watching House Hunters off the grid, a couple moved from Copenhagen, Denmark to Coober Peedy, Australia, what a drastic change in enviorment. lol
It sure looks beautiful though.


----------



## Poledra65

jknappva said:


> Just to add a little beauty to your morning. The Bride Swan has returned...minus the Groom Swan. I hope he made it through the winter,too. Perhaps he'll accompany her next time she comes to visit.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Oh she's beautiful, hope her groom shows up soon.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Agnes I hope there is no long term damage done to your finger


On my yes, I hope the same thing, that's an awful way to injure yourself, not that there are any good ways.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> I know you need to be there eventually, but could you not get the ball rolling via phone so that you could maximize your effectiveness when you get there? Surely they will want to do some preliminary investigating....


Joy and I are working on that, Jynx!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Lurker 2 said:


> Just at the moment I can't think of a single thing! But I know that is because of the awful things she has been saying. I will try to work on this.


Well, I guess we could start with being thankful for the roof over Fale's head and the food in his mouth for right now... Not there aren't changes that would be welcome, but she is at least doing that... Even if for the wrong reasons.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Just watching House Hunters off the grid, a couple moved from Copenhagen, Denmark to Coober Peedy, Australia, what a drastic change in enviorment. lol
> It sure looks beautiful though.


That would be a big change, wow.


----------



## Lurker 2

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I guess we could start with being thankful for the roof over Fale's head and the food in his mouth for right now... Not there aren't changes that would be welcome, but she is at least doing that... Even if for the wrong reasons.


She puts a lot of effort into shopping for bargains, I hope that is a positive!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> That would be a big change, wow.


 :thumbup: 
The wife originally wanted an above ground house but quickly realized she wanted a duggout. lol So much cooler. And they have 2 small children, life will definitely be interesting for them for a while until they acclimate, that's for sure.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from an over cast Great Bend where it has been raining most of the day. It is 11c/52f at 3:40pm. I have been out and about with errands more now than before my holiday. My laptop is not reading my SD card for some reason so have not gotten photos downloaded yet. :thumbdown:
> 
> Coffee is tea instead today and healthy hints.
> 
> Sending healing energy to those in need and hugs to all.


Looks fabulous!! Love the tea set too. 
I just had Alaskan wild caught pollack breaded in sweet potatoes with steamed veggies. No recipe, it all came from the freezer but was really yummy.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup:
> The wife originally wanted an above ground house but quickly realized she wanted a duggout. lol So much cooler. And they have 2 small children, life will definitely be interesting for them for a while until they acclimate, that's for sure.


It will likely be easier for the children than the adults. 
Oh I have always thought an under ground house, thought it would be so much easier to heat and keep cool in the different seasons. The part I am not sure of would be no windows.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Angora1 said:


> Julie, don't know if you got to see this but since you are my lace knitting teacher, thought you might enjoy this:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-254139-1.html


WOW.... I just saved that to my library. It is stunning.


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, how's the foot healing? Did several of your children go on the cruise with you? We have never been on a cruise, DH turns green on the ferry from Vancouver to Vancouver Island so don't think it will ever happen.
> 
> I phoned this morning to order a wedding gift for my friends daughter. She went to university in the UK & has now got married & is staying over there, DH said he wanted to buy her something so she wouldn't forget where she is from so I have ordered this picture called At Grandpas for them. I hope they like it, I really like her artwork
> http://www.cynditasche.com/page43.html
> I really like her paintings with the piece torn out & the pioneer scene in black "& white , I have ne called Tear in the Fabric of Time, they are so different from anything else I have seen
> http://www.cynditasche.com/page9a.html
> 
> When I was working we bought several of her prints for the South African doctors as going away gifts so they wouod remember us.
> 
> Julie, stay strong & try to remember that Lupe is the problem, not you & hopefully the legal system can sort out the mess. Did Fale go to visit her & she just kept him there?
> Well, must get some things done around here.


Those are amazing!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It will likely be easier for the children than the adults.
> Oh I have always thought an under ground house, thought it would be so much easier to heat and keep cool in the different seasons. The part I am not sure of would be no windows.


Oh no, they have windows. they dig them out so there is a lot of natural light. One didn't have a window in the bedroom but had windows everywhere else.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Looks fabulous!! Love the tea set too.
> I just had Alaskan wild caught pollack breaded in sweet potatoes with steamed veggies. No recipe, it all came from the freezer but was really yummy.


mmmmmm that sounds delicious even if it did come from the freezer. Thanks, thought the tea was beautiful would love one like it again some day. 
I took photos of nearly all the food I ate on the cruise. Some will be sent to the food porn page, others will go for sale through a friend of mine. :-D


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> We just took Shadow, our yorky to the vet to be put to sleep. Almost lost it as we had to wait a hour to see vet. I waited too long to make decision for Joshua, my beloved Golden Retriever. Thought last weeks appt to pull his teeth would help. Vet said it sounded like senility. He was crying most of awake time at home, incontinent, blind, 15 years old, frail. Sad, but time.


So sorry Joy. HUGS!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, they have windows. they dig them out so there is a lot of natural light. One didn't have a window in the bedroom but had windows everywhere else.


OK if they had windows wouldn't be so bad. I might be alright.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> mmmmmm that sounds delicious even if it did come from the freezer. Thanks, thought the tea was beautiful would love one like it again some day.
> I took photos of nearly all the food I ate on the cruise. Some will be sent to the food porn page, others will go for sale through a friend of mine. :-D


LOL!! Food porn can bring all different things to mind. :shock: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> OK if they had windows wouldn't be so bad. I might be alright.


David wants a duggout, the only reason he'd move to Coober Pedy Australia, lol, well, that and the fact that there are so few people there. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> I know --- and she's so strong already. Her head was in constant movement to see who was talking and what was going on. Love those kids to pieces!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, how's the foot healing? Did several of your children go on the cruise with you? We have never been on a cruise, DH turns green on the ferry from Vancouver to Vancouver Island so don't think it will ever happen.
> 
> I phoned this morning to order a wedding gift for my friends daughter. She went to university in the UK & has now got married & is staying over there, DH said he wanted to buy her something so she wouldn't forget where she is from so I have ordered this picture called At Grandpas for them. I hope they like it, I really like her artwork
> http://www.cynditasche.com/page43.html
> I really like her paintings with the piece torn out & the pioneer scene in black "& white , I have ne called Tear in the Fabric of Time, they are so different from anything else I have seen
> http://www.cynditasche.com/page9a.html
> 
> When I was working we bought several of her prints for the South African doctors as going away gifts so they wouod remember us.
> 
> Julie, stay strong & try to remember that Lupe is the problem, not you & hopefully the legal system can sort out the mess. Did Fale go to visit her & she just kept him there?
> Well, must get some things done around here.


Really enjoyed the artwork. Very different with the torn page and glimpse into the past...


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! Food porn can bring all different things to mind. :shock: :XD: :XD:


Umm yes it sure can and I was a bit skeptical until I was told it just means very good looking food that makes one feel good. 
:lol:  :roll: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I wore suspenders cause my great grandpa wore them


 :thumbup: :thumbup: One of the best reasons.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Umm yes it sure can and I was a bit skeptical until I was told it just means very good looking food that makes one feel good.
> :lol:  :roll: :thumbup:


LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!! I needed that, thank you. I guess I needed that laugh, tears are running. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> David wants a duggout, the only reason he'd move to Coober Pedy Australia, lol, well, that and the fact that there are so few people there. :roll:


LOL a good reason I guess. At times I understand the few people thing.


----------



## Dreamweaver

sassafras123 said:


> We just took Shadow, our yorky to the vet to be put to sleep. Almost lost it as we had to wait a hour to see vet. I waited too long to make decision for Joshua, my beloved Golden Retriever. Thought last weeks appt to pull his teeth would help. Vet said it sounded like senility. He was crying most of awake time at home, incontinent, blind, 15 years old, frail. Sad, but time.


Bless your heart.... Never easy, but something we have to do as caretakers of our fur babies. I tried to give my Motley the chance to go at home, but her next week showed me the time was upon is. They sure take a big part of our hearts with them. Sorry for your loss....


----------



## Dreamweaver




----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!! I needed that, thank you. I guess I needed that laugh, tears are running. :XD: :XD: :XD:


You are most welcome when I re read it I had to laugh.


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> I just read that Bella had surgery this afternoon and has already been released from the hospital and is on her way home which should take them about 45 minutes-1 hour. Thankful that she can come home so soon. I will contact the family tomorrow to see when they want a meal. I anticipate they will want a meal for tomorrow unless someone else has it planned.


Wonderful news!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> LOL a good reason I guess. At times I understand the few people thing.


 We can be neighbors!! LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome when I re read it I had to laugh.


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Melyn (hope I got that right) your wisteria is just lovely! And your yard is so pretty. My back yard is the project for this summer, if I can ever decide what to do to it. Don't want grass if I can avoid it, just need to get to planning. Set out the cucumber plants and (I hope) hyacinth beans that we started at the Sr Center-- they were getting so big they needed the fence/support. hopefully the beans will shade my west window which gets afternoon sun and heats the house in summer. I lost a tree out there a couple years ago and the ;little maple isn't growing real fast so far. These shoes were inked by my then-17 yr old GD for my Christmas a year ago. Hope I got it here.


Those are fantastic!!! She could start a company, I know a lot of people who'd buy them.


----------



## Dreamweaver

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, we have had another lovely day here. Spent some time in the garden just sitting and doing nothing in particular, I did notice that the weeds have suddenly sprouted after the little bit of overnight rain we have had but they can wait a bit to be pulled, besides some of them mite have pretty flowers lol. This evening I did a little knitting, I am still working on the christening gown have almost finished the skirt and am about to start the bodice part.
> Healing thoughts and vibes to everyone that nedds them and (((((((((((hugs))))))))) to all. lyn x


Lovely, lovely..... What is the beautiful little structure at the back of the garden? How lucky to have a greenhouse as well. Love wisteria. I must go see if the neighbor down the road has his in bloom yet.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

ChrisEl said:


> Great shoes....my DD would like them too! Never would have thought of the possiblity of using ink to make designs.


It is actually Sharpie permanent markers, didn't know how else to put it as they aren't paint! Have stood up very well but I do not wear them in bad weather but do walk to Center in them unless wet. TY to all of you for the kind remarks.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Just thought I would drop in for a quick note, dear hearts,
> I am afraid I am only on page 20. I am keeping my notes faithfully for those who are in need of a prayer warrior. I promise I will get back to normal eventually and be able to comment on your posts.
> Right now, I seem to be chasing my backside. I am trying to fill in for Jims usual errands and keep him off his feet until they get all these episodes regulated. We saw the cardiologist yesterday, he ran a lung scan to rule out a blood clot. I suppose he picked up on his labored breathing. It was negative, thank God (I assume as no one has called). He checked his BP lying down and sitting up and found it drops by 30 upon standing. Apparentley, he is having some form of vasovagal attacks where the BP bottoms out and enough oxygen is not getting to the brain. He gave him a stern talking to regarding wearing his CPAP machine at night. He saw our internist today and he is going to set him up an appointment to be evaluated and have his CPAP machine updated. His is to take his BP several times throughout the day and Dr is making changes in his medication.
> The cardiologist also ordered support stockings for him to wear during the day. He said this should help with the circulation. I kept telling the kids I thought it was stemming from circulatory abnormalities, but no one listens to my thought. I just observe him 24 hrs a day.
> I have got some projects going with deadlines, knitting and sewing but hope to have them in the mail the end of next week, then I will get back to my socks, afghan, and scarves I hope. I ordered one of those row counter plus gadgets (I love gadgets) so will have it for Allysons socks. Our HL here did not have it.
> Ran errands today and it is already so hot here in the deep South. I had to have another shower when I got home. Got a fresh batch of squash to simmer tomorrow. Carley and I love it.
> I did see those sweet pictures of Gage, Melody. Our boy is growing up. I Love You All to the Moon and Back.
> Oh, we got Cathys grandbaby here, now we need to get Sorlennas puppies here!


So glad they are doing testing and the doctor has given him a stern talking to, hopefully that will help some along with the medication changes and the updating his CPAP machine. Breath. 
Hugs!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Whoohoo!!!!!!!!!!! Caught up again. 
Okay, I'm getting off her now so that I can knit on my sock. oh David is calling now. 
Sweet dreams and hugs. 
Night


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> We can be neighbors!! LOL!!


but the heat would get to us, we'd never leave the house. :roll: 
Would be fun being neighbours though. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Melyn (hope I got that right) your wisteria is just lovely! And your yard is so pretty. My back yard is the project for this summer, if I can ever decide what to do to it. Don't want grass if I can avoid it, just need to get to planning. Set out the cucumber plants and (I hope) hyacinth beans that we started at the Sr Center-- they were getting so big they needed the fence/support. hopefully the beans will shade my west window which gets afternoon sun and heats the house in summer. I lost a tree out there a couple years ago and the ;little maple isn't growing real fast so far. These shoes were inked by my then-17 yr old GD for my Christmas a year ago. Hope I got it here.


Love the shoes!!!!! I did Hyacinth beans once and would,love to try them again. Discovered today that the big potted miniature rose bush has broken the trellis and it is a plastic one, not wood. Guess I'll be doing more repair work. My backyard is this year's challenge too.....


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Whoohoo!!!!!!!!!!! Caught up again.
> Okay, I'm getting off her now so that I can knit on my sock. oh David is calling now.
> Sweet dreams and hugs.
> Night


Good night and sweet dreams right back to you!! I need to be getting to sleep soon another long day tomorrow. Will try to get coffee posted at a better tome of day, like morning instead of night. :-D :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh

Betty so glad that your DH is having tests done. I hope that the doctors are able to find out what is going on and get everything straightened out. You have been on my mind and in my prayers. Take care of yourself.

Valerie if you are reading it was good to hear from you the other day. So glad you were ale to put aside medical issues and relax over Easter. Prayers for you that as you start back on treatments that all goes well and healing is complete.

Blessings for all and healing for those in need, Will TTYL/tomorrow. 
{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bulldog said:


> Just thought We saw the cardiologist yesterday, he ran a lung scan to rule out a blood clot. I suppose he picked up on his labored breathing. It was negative, thank God (I assume as no one has called). He checked his BP lying down and sitting up and found it drops by 30 upon standing. Apparentley, he is having some form of vasovagal attacks where the BP bottoms out and enough oxygen is not getting to the brain. He gave him a stern talking to regarding wearing his CPAP machine at night. He saw our internist today and he is going to set him up an appointment to be evaluated and have his CPAP machine updated. His is to take his BP several times throughout the day and Dr is making changes in his medication.
> The cardiologist also ordered support stockings for him to wear during the day. He said this should help with the circulation. I kept telling the kids I thought it was stemming from circulatory abnormalities, but no one listens to my thought. I just observe him 24 hrs a day.


I am so glad to hear that the Dr.s are making immediate changes to Jim's meds and behavior... (Who listens to wives..... We only live with them 24/7). I hope he is taking all the admonishment so seriously... He has all his girls who need him healthy.

Tell me about the counting thing.... I just have the typical cylinder ones.


----------



## Dreamweaver

nicho said:


> Time to put another load of washing on the line, then I might try to find another pattern to suit this yarn...or maybe I will start something completely different. Have you seen the photos on KP for the Gracie vest? That looks cute and I have some hot pink yarn that would look cute so I might try that.
> 
> Have a good day/evening everyone. Happy knitting (reading or cooking or whatever) Bye for now,
> Denise


I'm trying to get some laundry done as well,but just do 't want to iron this evening. I have seen that Gracie vest and am going to do times soon as I decide on the yarn.. I think I may have some nice lavender upstairs. Must check...


----------



## Dreamweaver




----------



## Dreamweaver

Caught up and only 11. Maybe I will finish this darned shawl before I go to bed. Forgot to call to get mom a hair appointment so some of my plans for the week are going to get upset...not that unusual..... Pammie and I will be watching basketball and hockey tomorrow... Fingers crossed for lots of winning....


----------



## Bonnie7591

Betty, I hope the doctors find an answer to your husbands symptoms, so stressful not knowing what is going on.
Kaye, I sometimes watch House Hunters, some people sure have great expectations & weird ideas. When I see beautiful wood cupboards & all they have to say as they have to go because they are so dated, I just shake my head. They walk into huge bedrooms & say just too small. It's nice to see different locations & sometimes amazing the price of the houses.
Well time to get off here. Night all


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, I didn't do any knitting, just wove in some ends and put on a button. Got one task on the list for tomorrow done today, so that's one down!

Off to bed soon...hugs & blessings.


----------



## iamsam

that was beautiful - a lot of work went into it. --- sam



Angora1 said:


> Julie, don't know if you got to see this but since you are my lace knitting teacher, thought you might enjoy this:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-254139-1.html


----------



## iamsam

I am so sorry joy - I know how hard it is to let go of our furry children - healing energy surrounds you. I know he lived a great life with you. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> We just took Shadow, our yorky to the vet to be put to sleep. Almost lost it as we had to wait a hour to see vet. I waited too long to make decision for Joshua, my beloved Golden Retriever. Thought last weeks appt to pull his teeth would help. Vet said it sounded like senility. He was crying most of awake time at home, incontinent, blind, 15 years old, frail. Sad, but time.


----------



## iamsam

lovely shoes Kansas g-ma - do you wear them? --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Melyn (hope I got that right) your wisteria is just lovely! And your yard is so pretty. My back yard is the project for this summer, if I can ever decide what to do to it. Don't want grass if I can avoid it, just need to get to planning. Set out the cucumber plants and (I hope) hyacinth beans that we started at the Sr Center-- they were getting so big they needed the fence/support. hopefully the beans will shade my west window which gets afternoon sun and heats the house in summer. I lost a tree out there a couple years ago and the ;little maple isn't growing real fast so far. These shoes were inked by my then-17 yr old GD for my Christmas a year ago. Hope I got it here.


----------



## iamsam

p = pilot - I know exactly where he was. he should holler next time - would love to share a coffee with him. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> He would have enjoyed that, I think he was at the one off 24 that starts with a P because they take the card he has that gives him free showers. lol...


----------



## iamsam

oh martina - do explain the difference. --- sam



martina said:


> Depends on whether you mean U.S. suspenders or U.K. suspenders, Sam,


----------



## iamsam

I used to have pictures of an underground house that had a glass geodesic (?) dome above it - and then a larger dome over that one - used it as a green house to grow food. I think it would be great. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> It will likely be easier for the children than the adults.
> Oh I have always thought an under ground house, thought it would be so much easier to heat and keep cool in the different seasons. The part I am not sure of would be no windows.


----------



## angelam

martina said:


> Depends on whether you mean U.S. suspenders or U.K. suspenders, Sam,


Now you're moving into a whole new ballgame Martina!!


----------



## agnescr

sassafras123 sorry that you have lost Shadow but better than him suffering ((((hugs)))


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> oh martina - do explain the difference. --- sam


suspenders USA..braces UK
suspenders UK...for holding up ladies stockings

like to thank you all for healing wishes for my poor finger...been up half the night taking pain killers,but look like ET .Tried to do some knitting but it gets in the way, so looks like I will get caught up on my reading instead


----------



## Silverowl

Can I please ask for prayers for Paul's mum. Things here are not very good.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> suspenders USA..braces UK
> suspenders UK...for holding up ladies stockings
> 
> like to thank you all for healing wishes for my poor finger...been up half the night taking pain killers,but look like ET .Tried to do some knitting but it gets in the way, so looks like I will get caught up on my reading instead


And do take care not to bump it!


----------



## Lurker 2

Silverowl said:


> Can I please ask for prayers for Paul's mum. Things here are not very good.


Coming your way, dear- I'll get a lot of others in on this for you


----------



## PurpleFi

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, we have had another lovely day here. Spent some time in the garden just sitting and doing nothing in particular, I did notice that the weeds have suddenly sprouted after the little bit of overnight rain we have had but they can wait a bit to be pulled, besides some of them mite have pretty flowers lol. This evening I did a little knitting, I am still working on the christening gown have almost finished the skirt and am about to start the bodice part.
> Healing thoughts and vibes to everyone that nedds them and (((((((((((hugs))))))))) to all. lyn x


Lovely garden Melyn


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P and I are off to look at some local bluebell woods today.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Wednesday photos...


----------



## TNS

BBC Radio 4 in half an hours time (11am BST)and should be on the web later-


In A Gripping Yarn, Jane Garvey explores the world of knitting. It's a lot more exciting and dynamic than the simple 'knit one, purl one' sweater would have you believe!

Tracing its popularity from the American revolution through to modern "guerrilla" knitters, Jane comes across composer such as Hafdís Bjarnadótti, who designs music to represent knitting patterns, and jailbirds who earn remission through knitting.

Utilised by therapists, developed by social media and discovered by Reality TV, its image is now a million miles away from the knitting granny.

Introducing Jane to this hitherto hidden world are fashion historian Dr Joanne Turney, Christine Kingdom of the UK Hand Knitting Association and Rachel Matthews, owner of an Aladdin's cave of different Yarns of all colours and textures in East London.


----------



## darowil

Poledra65 said:


> Just watching House Hunters off the grid, a couple moved from Copenhagen, Denmark to Coober Peedy, Australia, what a drastic change in enviorment. lol
> It sure looks beautiful though.


Wow what a change. Did they live in a dugout underground? Small town and remote so it would be big adjustment to make thats for sure.

Edit- a dugout I see a few posts down. They really do seem the best option there as it gets so hot and these houses stay at a stable temperature. Have known a number of the Anglican ministers who have lived there so have heard a little about it over the years- and one visit there when a friend and her husband teacher lived there. Did they show the underground church? One of the highlights of Coober Pedy.


----------



## darowil

Silverowl said:


> Can I please ask for prayers for Paul's mum. Things here are not very good.


Sure- if you read this soon can you give us some idea of what to pray for? Feel free not to say if you don't want to-after all God knows your needs better than you do.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Agnes - so sorry about the blender accident - I can imagine that your finger is pretty torn up and sore. Hope the pain killers are working their magic and that you were able to get some sleep. Once the swelling goes down and the skin begins to graft itself, it should be better--but reading instead of knitting sounds like a good option...typing on the keyboard is going to be tough too so you may have to "lurk" for awhile. I always worry like on days like Sunday when I'm trying to get everything fixed that I'm going to do some major damage. I almost always manage to scorch, burn or cut myself in some way. Thankfully, so far mostly minor things. But, I always feel that I'm working my brain to capacity of keeping the kids' activities going, getting the food cooked and served, taking part in the conversations, and just getting snuggle time in with the grands.



agnescr said:


> suspenders USA..braces UK
> suspenders UK...for holding up ladies stockings
> 
> like to thank you all for healing wishes for my poor finger...been up half the night taking pain killers,but look like ET .Tried to do some knitting but it gets in the way, so looks like I will get caught up on my reading instead


----------



## RookieRetiree

Absolutely -- and prayers for you and Paul too.



Silverowl said:


> Can I please ask for prayers for Paul's mum. Things here are not very good.


----------



## agnescr

RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely -- and prayers for you and Paul too.


ditto (((hugs))


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just catching up while the house is still quiet in the wee hours of the morning. DH and DGS should begin stirring any minute now and then the flurry of getting dressed, having breakfast, packing lunches and getting off to school begins. Then, I go back for a little while before I begin the rest of my day.

Plans are to plant the raddish, carrot, beans and peas today. We'll wait a week or so for onion sets, pepper and tomato plants. Hope DGS will be invested in the garden an actually eat something besides carrots and celery and broaden his food choices.

Also hope to get over to the appliance store to begin my search.

Since we pulled out all the scraggly bushes from around the front of the house this Fall, it's now time to design and plant a whole new fresh look. I'll stop at the nursery to see if there's a book on how to design for the light exposure, etc. The garden sections have had plastic liners and small rocks for over 25 years so it will be nice to put in some pretty flowering ground cover instead. The gardener from next door will dig up all the rock sometime this week -- he's doing it pretty cheaply and saves DH and me the back breaking work of raking the rocks up and shoveling them into trash cans. I'm sure the gardener will be able to power wash them and resell them to other clients and will made a nice profit on his work. Win-Win for both of us.

I have some of the border done for the baby shawl so will work on that some more and will start the wedding shawl. Am a bit spooked after looking at the charts---but after a good night's sleep last night, I feel ready to take the plunge. Both DD's and DIL said they'd like a pretty evening wear shawl someday too! I'm so glad I have a receptive audience for my knitting--maybe too receptive since I have quite a list of "to do's"!

Hope everyone has a good day/evening.


----------



## nittergma

We sure will silverowl.


Silverowl said:


> Can I please ask for prayers for Paul's mum. Things here are not very good.


----------



## nittergma

I'm sure they'll both be beautiful. Is the Wedding shawl lace?


RookieRetiree said:


> Just catching up while the house is still quiet in the wee hours of the morning. DH and DGS should begin stirring any minute now and then the flurry of getting dressed, having breakfast, packing lunches and getting off to school begins. Then, I go back for a little while before I begin the rest of my day.
> 
> Plans are to plant the raddish, carrot, beans and peas today. We'll wait a week or so for onion sets, pepper and tomato plants. Hope DGS will be invested in the garden an actually eat something besides carrots and celery and broaden his food choices.
> 
> Also hope to get over to the appliance store to begin my search.
> 
> Since we pulled out all the scraggly bushes from around the front of the house this Fall, it's now time to design and plant a whole new fresh look. I'll stop at the nursery to see if there's a book on how to design for the light exposure, etc. The garden sections have had plastic liners and small rocks for over 25 years so it will be nice to put in some pretty flowering ground cover instead. The gardener from next door will dig up all the rock sometime this week -- he's doing it pretty cheaply and saves DH and me the back breaking work of raking the rocks up and shoveling them into trash cans. I'm sure the gardener will be able to power wash them and resell them to other clients and will made a nice profit on his work. Win-Win for both of us.
> 
> I have some of the border done for the baby shawl so will work on that some more and will start the wedding shawl. Am a bit spooked after looking at the charts---but after a good night's sleep last night, I feel ready to take the plunge. Both DD's and DIL said they'd like a pretty evening wear shawl someday too! I'm so glad I have a receptive audience for my knitting--maybe too receptive since I have quite a list of "to do's"!
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day/evening.


----------



## nittergma

Pretty Bluebells! We are getting greener every day and have some Spring bulbs up and our Apricot tree is very pretty.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P and I are off to look at some local bluebell woods today.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos...


----------



## melyn

thats my little retreat, a summerhouse we had built last year. Inside is my treadmill a sofa and a couple of chairs even a little table to hold my bits and bobs. I go down there with my ipad or laptop and a pile of books, perfect peace and absolute bliss lol. lyn x


Dreamweaver said:


> Lovely, lovely..... What is the beautiful little structure at the back of the garden? How lucky to have a greenhouse as well. Love wisteria. I must go see if the neighbor down the road has his in bloom yet.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> I used to have pictures of an underground house that had a glass geodesic (?) dome above it - and then a larger dome over that one - used it as a green house to grow food. I think it would be great. --- sam


That would be a very neat house to own. I when I was younger I My friend lived in a house that was built into the side of a hill with a small house above ground. There was three stories underground.
I am always telling my bunch I'm going to build a dome of the property so it is never too hot or too cold. I would miss the snow too much in the winter time though.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes - and I'm using a silk/wool/angora mix lace yarn---think I'm going to be using "lifelines" quite a bit.



nittergma said:


> I'm sure they'll both be beautiful. Is the Wedding shawl lace?


----------



## angelam

melyn said:


> thats my little retreat, a summerhouse we had built last year. Inside is my treadmill a sofa and a couple of chairs even a little table to hold my bits and bobs. I go down there with my ipad or laptop and a pile of books, perfect peace and absolute bliss lol. lyn x


What - no knitting??!!


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> Absolutely -- and prayers for you and Paul too.


Ditto. x


----------



## Cashmeregma

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, at the Senior Center. Just bring whatever you want to work on or need help with and someone will have an answer.... (I did buy another ball of yarn. Hopefully, that done, I won't need it. I'm over half way so should finish tonight...)


That sounds like a lovely group and includes all interests. Glad you found the yarn you needed.


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> The last time we saw her was in London when Vicky's school turned 300. She came to the school for one of the formal events and Vick was in the choir so she got to sing in front of the Queen.


What an honor. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That is such a lovely memory for all of you. Were you allowed to attend?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 wrote:
We have had at least two women around here claiming to have given birth to the Messiah- don't know if it apparently was immaculate!

__________________________________

:XD: :XD: :XD: :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> Amazing what a good sleep can do-especially at that age.


Yes, :lol: :lol: :lol: And even at my age.


----------



## angelam

TNS said:


> BBC Radio 4 in half an hours time (11am BST)and should be on the web later-
> 
> In A Gripping Yarn, Jane Garvey explores the world of knitting. It's a lot more exciting and dynamic than the simple 'knit one, purl one' sweater would have you believe!
> 
> Tracing its popularity from the American revolution through to modern "guerrilla" knitters, Jane comes across composer such as Hafdís Bjarnadótti, who designs music to represent knitting patterns, and jailbirds who earn remission through knitting.
> 
> Utilised by therapists, developed by social media and discovered by Reality TV, its image is now a million miles away from the knitting granny.
> 
> Introducing Jane to this hitherto hidden world are fashion historian Dr Joanne Turney, Christine Kingdom of the UK Hand Knitting Association and Rachel Matthews, owner of an Aladdin's cave of different Yarns of all colours and textures in East London.


Sounds interesting. I've missed it but will look on the web later, its bound to be there. 
I've just got home from a lovely walk with my walking group through some wonderful bluebell woods. (Didn't have a camera with me)! The first walk for a very long time as I've been suffering with plantar fasciitis. It was a short 3 1/2 mile easy walk and I thought it was a good one to start with. So far so good, foot OK and I'm doing the exercises. Tomorrow morning when I get out of bed will be the testing time. 
Agnes - hope your finger is beginning to get a bit less painful. I find Arnica tablets help to reduce swelling and therefore pain in things like this, if you have any handy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pup lover said:


> They were used to only wood burning heat from being on Mt Charleston thought it was so much colder here than there. We do have much more wind. Solar would help with the geothermal a bunch.


Yes, just a matter of coming up with all the money. :roll: But once done and paid for. I guess they are going to be moving??? Hopefully utilities will be a lot less where they move to if that is still in the offing and if I have the right parents? One can dream big though and I would love to be like our friends without having to pay for utilities any more but just sit back and bring in money for the extra you sell to them.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> That is so good to hear. Bronwen at one point ( as an early twenties) did not speak willingly with me for five years.


*Julie*, I am saddened to here of that lapse in manners and the effect it had on your relationship with her. But I must say it was her loss and she can never get that time or fellowship back even if she wished it so.

Love to you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina

angelam said:


> Now you're moving into a whole new ballgame Martina!!


I know, sorry , but I just couldn't resist it, and I see that it has already been explained.


----------



## jknappva

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, we have had another lovely day here. Spent some time in the garden just sitting and doing nothing in particular, I did notice that the weeds have suddenly sprouted after the little bit of overnight rain we have had but they can wait a bit to be pulled, besides some of them mite have pretty flowers lol. This evening I did a little knitting, I am still working on the christening gown have almost finished the skirt and am about to start the bodice part.
> Healing thoughts and vibes to everyone that nedds them and (((((((((((hugs))))))))) to all. lyn x


Your wisteria and orchids are really lovely...thanks for the view of your garden, too.
Junek


----------



## martina

Silverowl said:


> Can I please ask for prayers for Paul's mum. Things here are not very good.


You are all in my prayers.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> What a lovely tinge of pink on her- I assume sunrise or sunset. Hope Groom Swan turns up. Swans mate for life don't they? I seem to remember you saying that last year when they were both around.


It was sunset's "golden light". That and the sunrise light always make lovely pictures.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a cloudy Great Bend, snow has been predicted for this morning and rain the rest of the day and into tomorrow.We'll see how accurate they are. Right now it is 3.8c/39f at 08:16. 

Seth spent the night last night and is a bundle of energy today. He is sure he gets to drive the tractor later today. Right now he is fighting zombies with a sword that Tessa gave him. 

Today's coffee to make up for missed coffees and a couple robins that were singing happily this morning. 

Gentle healing energy to all in need. HUGS for everyone and a smile to go along with it. Have a great day!!


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> A very long pregnancy maybe?


Roflmao!! It was long enough but not THAT long.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Of course...prayrs for you & Paul also.


Silverowl said:


> Can I please ask for prayers for Paul's mum. Things here are not very good.


----------



## jheiens

Prayers for you both and Paul's mom, also, Silverowl.

It is difficult for all three of you at this time. Take care, please.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Oh she's beautiful, hope her groom shows up soon.


We hope so , too. Especially after the hard winter we've had.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good Morning to All. Today is going to be beautiful; getting up to 80F. Sydney has his last visit to the vet for shots. Taking "bets" on how much he weighs now; I'm pretty sure he is nearing 40 lbs. Found a training program that we are looking into for him; off leash training. Also want to get him more acclimated to the leash. 

TTYL


----------



## jknappva

Silverowl said:


> Can I please ask for prayers for Paul's mum. Things here are not very good.


Will add her name in prayers. So sorry to hear this.
Hugs
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P and I are off to look at some local bluebell woods today.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos...


Thank you, always a pleasure to see your garden.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Great Bend, snow has been predicted for this morning and rain the rest of the day and into tomorrow.We'll see how accurate they are. Right now it is 3.8c/39f at 08:16.
> 
> Seth spent the night last night and is a bundle of energy today. He is sure he gets to drive the tractor later today. Right now he is fighting zombies with a sword that Tessa gave him.
> 
> Today's coffee to make up for missed coffees and a couple robins that were singing happily this morning.
> 
> Gentle healing energy to all in need. HUGS for everyone and a smile to go along with it. Have a great day!!


Good morning, Caren. Thanks for the coffee. I hope you only get a dusting of snow. You don't need snow melt adding to the standing water.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

So sorry to hear this. Of course you can. Hugs and prayers.



Silverowl said:


> Can I please ask for prayers for Paul's mum. Things here are not very good.


----------



## NanaCaren

Silverowl said:


> Can I please ask for prayers for Paul's mum. Things here are not very good.


Will keep Paul's mother in my thoughts, sending calming energy to you and Paul as well. HUGS for all.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Just to add a little beauty to your morning. The Bride Swan has returned...minus the Groom Swan. I hope he made it through the winter,too. Perhaps he'll accompany her next time she comes to visit.
> Hugs,
> Junek


So lovely


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Thanks for the coffee. I hope you only get a dusting of snow. You don't need snow melt adding to the standing water.
> Junek


You are most welcome :-D There won't really be any snow today it is way too warm for that. The weather man has no idea what he is talking about. Now rain is a good possibility has felt like it since yesterday.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes - and I'm using a silk/wool/angora mix lace yarn---think I'm going to be using "lifelines" quite a bit.


That sounds like it will become areal heirloom, Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Sounds interesting. I've missed it but will look on the web later, its bound to be there.
> I've just got home from a lovely walk with my walking group through some wonderful bluebell woods. (Didn't have a camera with me)! The first walk for a very long time as I've been suffering with plantar fasciitis. It was a short 3 1/2 mile easy walk and I thought it was a good one to start with. So far so good, foot OK and I'm doing the exercises. Tomorrow morning when I get out of bed will be the testing time.
> Agnes - hope your finger is beginning to get a bit less painful. I find Arnica tablets help to reduce swelling and therefore pain in things like this, if you have any handy.


Can you explain the medical term, Angela? Not something I have ever heard of, but then I have no medical training! Other than that it must affect your foot. Hope the effect is not as bad as you may be fearing.


----------



## Silverowl

darowil said:


> Sure- if you read this soon can you give us some idea of what to pray for? Feel free not to say if you don't want to-after all God knows your needs better than you do.


A peaceful and pain free end.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

OK, this didn't do the pix like I wanted but if you copy/paste this and go to the site you will just split laughing-- came from Australia, I think.

https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/s526x395/10006956_10152390849878140_1288351281_n.jpg


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> *Julie*, I am saddened to here of that lapse in manners and the effect it had on your relationship with her. But I must say it was her loss and she can never get that time or fellowship back even if she wished it so.
> 
> Love to you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


She had a number of people she trusted, telling her, her big sister's death was 'caused' by her having 'inherited' my 'illness'. I have never tried to talk it through with her- I feel time will show that PTSD is not the spectre that Manic Depression (as I was diagnosed back in 1981) can be. I am going to get whatever written report I can from Mental Health, so I can take it to Australia with me, in my battle with Lupe- I know for sure she will try to use the mental health issue against me- she has threatened me with that now, twice. I will make sure it can be found in my papers, and Bronwen as my executor will be duty bound to read some of what I leave behind. I for instance was the very last person to be told that Bronwen and Peter were getting engaged- whereas the ex had been approached formally by Peter to ask for his daughter's hand in marriage. The ex and the half brother get invited to parties with the family- I have not yet actually been invited to anything (apart from the actual wedding- which being December 24th would have involved plane fares around $1000 for that time of year)- I have always had to 'invite myself'. And woe betide actually being allowed to stay with them. The fact that Peter had a rough run with his first MIL seems to be weighing heavily against me.
I do have hopes one day that she might ring me spontaneously. That would be a major breakthrough. The rupture goes back to when their father managed finally to get them taken out of my custody- Mwyffanwy was 15, and refused to live with her father, said the only thing she would accept was fostering- but Bronwen at 12/13 fell in love with her adoptive family- forgave them when they split up- but still has issues about my supposed 'mental illness' - the last time I got caught up in the system was 2003- hopefully at some point she may start to do the math.
Any suggestion on my part that the ex may have had some part in causing what happened meets with a stony silence. No one has told her yet about how Miffy's foster mother used to let her take Paracetemol (I think you call it Tylenol) unsupervised for period pain- and never warned her to read the label about NEVER taking it too close to the previous dose. One doctor told me some people are so sensitive to it, that they are in overdose at 8000 mg. Mwyffanwy should have been having her 42 birthday in just one month, She died 3rd July 1994. such a long time ago.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Can you explain the medical term, Angela? Not something I have ever heard of, but then I have no medical training! Other than that it must affect your foot. Hope the effect is not as bad as you may be fearing.


It is very painful at times, I have had to get physo for it now I just do what they told me too when it asks up.

Plantar fasciitis (say "PLAN-ter fash-ee-EYE-tus") is the most common cause of heel pain. The plantar fascia is the flat band of tissue (ligament) that connects your heel bone to your toes. It supports the arch of your foot. If you strain your plantar fascia, it gets weak, swollen, and irritated (inflamed). Then your heel or the bottom of your foot hurts when you stand or walk.

http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/plantar-fasciitis-topic-overview


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, this didn't do the pix like I wanted but if you copy/paste this and go to the site you will just split laughing-- came from Australia, I think.
> 
> http://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/s526x395/10006956_10152390849878140_1288351281_n.jpg


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:
I am sure I looked like that when a sting ray brushed against my leg once.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, this didn't do the pix like I wanted but if you copy/paste this and go to the site you will just split laughing-- came from Australia, I think.
> 
> http://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/s526x395/10006956_10152390849878140_1288351281_n.jpg


Should help eliminating that 's'!


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Great Bend, snow has been predicted for this morning and rain the rest of the day and into tomorrow.We'll see how accurate they are. Right now it is 3.8c/39f at 08:16.
> 
> Seth spent the night last night and is a bundle of energy today. He is sure he gets to drive the tractor later today. Right now he is fighting zombies with a sword that Tessa gave him.
> 
> Today's coffee to make up for missed coffees and a couple robins that were singing happily this morning.
> 
> Gentle healing energy to all in need. HUGS for everyone and a smile to go along with it. Have a great day!!


Thanks for the coffee. Hope you don't get more than a dusting of snow. I think you have had more than your fair share!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It is very painful at times, I have had to get physo for it now I just do what they told me too when it asks up.
> 
> Plantar fasciitis (say "PLAN-ter fash-ee-EYE-tus") is the most common cause of heel pain. The plantar fascia is the flat band of tissue (ligament) that connects your heel bone to your toes. It supports the arch of your foot. If you strain your plantar fascia, it gets weak, swollen, and irritated (inflamed). Then your heel or the bottom of your foot hurts when you stand or walk.
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/plantar-fasciitis-topic-overview


Thanks for that Caren- I was being lazy -had not googled!


----------



## purl2diva

Silverowl said:


> A peaceful and pain free end.


May it be so. Prayers for all of you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Time to go back to bed! Caught up with as much as I want of KP! have a splendid day all!!

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((group hug)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) for all of us, but especially Silverowl at such a trying time for her and her Paul.


----------



## angelam

Lurker 2 said:


> Can you explain the medical term, Angela? Not something I have ever heard of, but then I have no medical training! Other than that it must affect your foot. Hope the effect is not as bad as you may be fearing.


Here you are Julie -

Plantar fasciitis is the most common injury of the plantar fascia[5] and is the most common cause of heel pain.[6][7] Approximately 10% of people have plantar fasciitis at some point during their lifetime.[8] It is commonly associated with long periods of weight bearing and is much more prevalent in individuals with hyperpronation (flat feet). Among non-athletic populations, plantar fasciitis is associated with obesity.[9] The heel pain characteristic of plantar fasciitis is usually felt on the underside of the heel and is most intense with the first steps of the day. Individuals with plantar fasciitis often have difficulty bringing their toes toward the shin (decreased dorsiflexion of the ankle). This difficulty is usually due to tightness of the gastrocnemius muscle or Achilles tendon, the latter of which is posteriorly connected to the plantar fascia.[1] Most cases of plantar fasciitis are self-limited and respond well to conservative methods of treatment

I'm neither flat footed nor obese but my heel hurts when I walk a lot!!


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Here you are Julie -
> 
> Plantar fasciitis is the most common injury of the plantar fascia[5] and is the most common cause of heel pain.[6][7] Approximately 10% of people have plantar fasciitis at some point during their lifetime.[8] It is commonly associated with long periods of weight bearing and is much more prevalent in individuals with hyperpronation (flat feet). Among non-athletic populations, plantar fasciitis is associated with obesity.[9] The heel pain characteristic of plantar fasciitis is usually felt on the underside of the heel and is most intense with the first steps of the day. Individuals with plantar fasciitis often have difficulty bringing their toes toward the shin (decreased dorsiflexion of the ankle). This difficulty is usually due to tightness of the gastrocnemius muscle or Achilles tendon, the latter of which is posteriorly connected to the plantar fascia.[1] Most cases of plantar fasciitis are self-limited and respond well to conservative methods of treatment
> 
> I'm neither flat footed nor obese but my heel hurts when I walk a lot!!


I better not talk myself into this one- being overweight- but my heels are one part of me that seldom hurt! I hope it is not too bad for you today, or any other day!


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> It is very painful at times, I have had to get physo for it now I just do what they told me too when it asks up.
> 
> Plantar fasciitis (say "PLAN-ter fash-ee-EYE-tus") is the most common cause of heel pain. The plantar fascia is the flat band of tissue (ligament) that connects your heel bone to your toes. It supports the arch of your foot. If you strain your plantar fascia, it gets weak, swollen, and irritated (inflamed). Then your heel or the bottom of your foot hurts when you stand or walk.
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/plantar-fasciitis-topic-overview


Thanks Caren. Just seen that you already replied to Julie's query.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Thanks for the coffee. Hope you don't get more than a dusting of snow. I think you have had more than your fair share!


You are most welcome.  no snow which is what I was expecting and no rain yet either. The over cast day is alright I don't mind an English kind of day, as my grandma would say.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for that Caren- I was being lazy -had not googled!


You are welcome. I was being lazy and just sitting down for a bit and goofing off.


----------



## kehinkle

darowil said:


> That reminds me that I have decided to try the heel on a sock which I left at the heel so I could find out how to do it. But I want a written method not video. I've seen videos but hate having to keep making my way through a video when I just need a reminder of the next step.


What method are you going to do on the heel? I wrote out the pattern in my wording so I could understand it. The Cast Bordhi video is good but she can go too fast.

Kathy


----------



## kehinkle

Poledra65 said:


> He would have enjoyed that, I think he was at the one off 24 that starts with a P because they take the card he has that gives him free showers. lol...


Pilot or Petro. They are across the street from each other and the TA is across 24.

Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Thanks Caren. Just seen that you already replied to Julie's query.


no problem I was sitting here reading and figured seems how I have experienced the pain from it more than once I'd help out.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> You are welcome. I was being lazy and just sitting down for a bit and goofing off.


That is good that you had a little time for goofing off!!!!


----------



## kehinkle

Wednesday morning and I am still in Gastonia, NC. Wonder what is going on with the freight business. But, I have both heels done on my socks and have been thinking about making them toeless shops socks.Well see.

Condolences to Desert Joy. So sorry you had to do that. My BFF just lost one of her dogs recently. Hope Maya helps you to heal.

Prayers for all who needed them. Paul's mom is in my thoughts along with Bulldog's DH with his medical problems. Hugs to all.

Off to knit for a bit and then a nap early this afternoon. Went to bed late and woke up early.

Loving thoughts to all,

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> ...
> 
> Kathy


Or was it training for the sort of dancing one sees the Lipizzaners achieving?


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Will keep Paul's mother in my thoughts, sending calming energy to you and Paul as well. HUGS for all.


From me too.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome :-D There won't really be any snow today it is way too warm for that. The weather man has no idea what he is talking about. Now rain is a good possibility has felt like it since yesterday.


We're wondering why we're calling them "forecasters"...it's more like weather GUESSERS!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> We're wondering why we're calling them "forecasters"...it's more like weather GUESSERS!!
> Junek


Caren, we just had snow flakes mixed with rain. Nothing stayed, but it is usually headed your way. No fear though, just see them floating down and melting as they hit.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas Gma & Kathy, that horse photo was too funny with that caption.


----------



## TNS

Silverowl said:


> Can I please ask for prayers for Paul's mum. Things here are not very good.


Of course, coming your way from now on. And hugs for you; try not to worry too much!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Silverowl said:


> A peaceful and pain free end.


Thank you for that explanation. Prayers for this coming your way.


----------



## TNS

agnescr said:


> sassafras123 sorry that you have lost Shadow but better than him suffering ((((hugs)))


We do sorrow over our dear pets, but please believe you have done the kindest thing for him, even if it wasn't easy for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Such difficult and painful memories Julie. In some ways so long ago and in another way just like yesterday I'm sure. It's not been an easy road to go down. I'm beginning to think that life is continually meeting challenges and it is how we meet them that counts. Words truly fail at times like these but they are all we have to let you know we care. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I finally got upstairs to try and find my yarn again and get my squares ready. Hopefully today will be more productive. I already have a load of wash done and dried, a load of dishes done, got upstairs and searched room for stashed yarn and got a shower. Now I need to get off here and get to work on my squares. Think I found a solution for the Celtic Circle one. I was adapting it to a square for the afghan and wasn't satisfied with how it looked. Figured out what was wrong, so now the circle will be sewn on the square as a circle. Keeps the integrity of the original design and meets the needs of the afghan.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Such difficult and painful memories Julie. In some ways so long ago and in another way just like yesterday I'm sure. It's not been an easy road to go down. I'm beginning to think that life is continually meeting challenges and it is how we meet them that counts. Words truly fail at times like these but they are all we have to let you know we care. Hugs and prayers.


You are a good friend, Angora! Thanks! Had to look back to see what I had written here- I had expanded a bit elsewhere. Doesn't help when you are confronting the Lupe's of this world. I do try not to get too maudlin!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good that you had a little time for goofing off!!!!


 I have come to look at things differently or I'd be a basket case after the winter I've had. But then again I never work because I like what I do so it doesn't feel like work most days. Even if it is tiring it is not work just part of life that needs to be done.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> I finally got upstairs to try and find my yarn again and get my squares ready. Hopefully today will be more productive. I already have a load of wash done and dried, a load of dishes done, got upstairs and searched room for stashed yarn and got a shower. Now I need to get off here and get to work on my squares. Think I found a solution for the Celtic Circle one. I was adapting it to a square for the afghan and wasn't satisfied with how it looked. Figured out what was wrong, so now the circle will be sewn on the square as a circle. Keeps the integrity of the original design and meets the needs of the afghan.


Yours is going to have to be the centre piece- few of us aspire to produce such beauty.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I have come to look at things differently or I'd be a basket case after the winter I've had. But then again I never work because I like what I do so it doesn't feel like work most days. Even if it is tiring it is not work just part of life that needs to be done.


Which is a pretty good way to be! Wish I could say that for housework- tend to get by, by overlooking the clutter and dust. Knitting and Ringo are far more important!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> We're wondering why we're calling them "forecasters"...it's more like weather GUESSERS!!
> Junek


LOL that is true. A friend of mine was laughing at me when I told him about the snow forecast. Seems how they are wrong more often than not.


----------



## TNS

For anyone interested in the radio 4 knitting program you can get it on http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0418p75
Not sure exactly where it is 'allowed' but someone in France has listened via the internet.


----------



## Designer1234

I just sent out a "Workshop Happenings" advertising Julie's workshop- the information topic will be opened soon and I will post the link here when it is open.

here is the link to the 'Happenings"

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-254630-1.html


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Yours is going to have to be the centre piece- few of us aspire to produce such beauty.


Julie, I'm looking at your avatar and smiling. You are way, way too kind. Your sweaters are totally amazing and you are just whipping them out. Wishing you all the best with your up-coming workshop. Hey, I'm not even supposed to be on here. LOL Guess you all understand.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> For anyone interested in the radio 4 knitting program you can get it on http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0418p75
> Not sure exactly where it is 'allowed' but someone in France has listened via the internet.


I love this. Thank you. I am able to hear it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Caren, we just had snow flakes mixed with rain. Nothing stayed, but it is usually headed your way. No fear though, just see them floating down and melting as they hit.


OH NO but as long as it doesn't stay around I'm good. The cooler weather I'm good with.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> For anyone interested in the radio 4 knitting program you can get it on http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0418p75
> Not sure exactly where it is 'allowed' but someone in France has listened via the internet.


Thanks for posting the link, I can get it here. I listen to radio 4 quite often. Every once in a while there will be program I can't get, will usually find it somewhere else.


----------



## PurpleFi

Just back from a lovely day out. Here's a taster of the lovely bluebells we saw, I'll post some more tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely day out. Here's a taster of the lovely bluebells we saw, I'll post some more tomorrow.


WOW!


----------



## Sorlenna

agnescr said:


> suspenders USA..braces UK
> suspenders UK...for holding up ladies stockings


And we call the things that hold up stockings garters here.

Sending healing thoughts to you--and to Paul's mum--and to all others in need.

Love the flowers, PurpleFi. Not something we see around here, so much appreciated!


----------



## Dreamweaver

Silverowl said:


> Can I please ask for prayers for Paul's mum. Things here are not very good.


Have wondered about how that was going. Prayers to all of you on the way. It is such a difficult time.....


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely day out. Here's a taster of the lovely bluebells we saw, I'll post some more tomorrow.


Those are lovely like sneak peaks of photos.


----------



## NanaCaren

Happy Saint George's Day to those that celebrate.


----------



## Dreamweaver

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Mr P and I are off to look at some local bluebell woods today.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Wednesday photos...


Love the summer house. I had never seen that spot before. That would be a favorite of mine for reading or knitting or sleeping!


----------



## Dreamweaver

TNS said:


> BBC Radio 4 in half an hours time (11am BST)and should be on the web later-
> 
> In A Gripping Yarn, Jane Garvey explores the world of knitting. It's a lot more exciting and dynamic than the simple 'knit one, purl one' sweater would have you believe!
> 
> Tracing its popularity from the American revolution through to modern "guerrilla" knitters, Jane comes across composer such as Hafdís Bjarnadótti, who designs music to represent knitting patterns, and jailbirds who earn remission through knitting.
> 
> Utilised by therapists, developed by social media and discovered by Reality TV, its image is now a million miles away from the knitting granny.
> 
> Introducing Jane to this hitherto hidden world are fashion historian Dr Joanne Turney, Christine Kingdom of the UK Hand Knitting Association and Rachel Matthews, owner of an Aladdin's cave of different Yarns of all colours and textures in East London.


That sounds wonderful. I wonder if I can get it here....


----------



## Dreamweaver

melyn said:


> thats my little retreat, a summerhouse we had built last year. Inside is my treadmill a sofa and a couple of chairs even a little table to hold my bits and bobs. I go down there with my ipad or laptop and a pile of books, perfect peace and absolute bliss lol. lyn x


Oh, I want to live in there. Everything I need if the garden fairies will deliver a sip of something every once I awhile,,,,


----------



## RookieRetiree

Amazing!! I think I need to head to the Botanic Gardens nearby and see some close up and personal.



PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely day out. Here's a taster of the lovely bluebells we saw, I'll post some more tomorrow.


----------



## jheiens

NanaCaren said:


> Plantar fasciitis (say "PLAN-ter fash-ee-EYE-tus") is the most common cause of heel pain. The plantar fascia is the flat band of tissue (ligament) that connects your heel bone to your toes. It supports the arch of your foot. If you strain your plantar fascia, it gets weak, swollen, and irritated (inflamed). Then your heel or the bottom of your foot hurts when you stand or walk.
> 
> Prior to having surgery on my plantar fascia when we lived in Virginia, my heel felt as if I were walking on a golf ball under the skin of my heel. The left arch is now quite flat as opposed to the high arch in the right foot, but no pain for nearly 20 years now for which I am very grateful to my podiatrist there.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Did anyone see that today is *Dollyclaire's* birthday?

Best wishes for the day to you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Did anyone see that today is *Dollyclaire's* birthday?
> 
> Best wishes for the day to you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


oooops I did- and sent her a pm, and forgot to mention here! Thanks for reminding us, Joy!


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely day out. Here's a taster of the lovely bluebells we saw, I'll post some more tomorrow.


How I would love to walk on that path through the bluebells. Looks a little like a small piece of Heaven to me.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Happy Saint George's Day to those that celebrate.


Oh he looks like my nephew's dog. This is the nephew, Christopher, that had the surgery. He says his dog is deaf and he looks pretty sad but is a wonderful dog.


----------



## NanaCaren

Happy birthday Dolliyclaire, hope your day has been good to you.


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday Dolly.Claire.
So sorry you have such terrible things happen to you Julie. You must be a very strong person to have coped and are still coping with this. Here is a big hug.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Dolly.Claire.
> So sorry you have such terrible things happen to you Julie. You must be a very strong person to have coped and are still coping with this. Here is a big hug.


I wonder how I attract such, sometimes- but when it is your life, you sort of learn to accept! I do find knitting to be very therapeutic- it is nice to keep one's hands busy, and satisfying when you have persevered and completed a project!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Oh he looks like my nephew's dog. This is the nephew, Christopher, that had the surgery. He says his dog is deaf and he looks pretty sad but is a wonderful dog.


Poor puppy dog but hey usually adapt bett than people.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Poor puppy dog but hey usually adapt bett than people.


He is such a love. Funny that they look rather mean but are so fantastic with children.


----------



## ChrisEl

In reference to the television remodeling shows...can't find the original post to respond to...think it was from Bonnie. I have exactly the same reaction when I watch those shows. Maybe its a generational thing---a house in our neighborhood sold a few years ago and the woman who lived in it until she passed away had put in a new kitchen just a few years before. I thought it was really pretty. The new owners came in and immediately ripped it outwanted different cabinets and a different layout. Couldnt get over it. Then last night DH and I were watching a documentary showing interesting houses built along the Chesapeake Bay (state of Maryland). Many were very expensively redone estates (DH said the show should have been called When Money is No Object) but one was a lighthouse in the middle of the bay. Not a lighthouse on an islandthis lighthouse just sits in the middle of the bay. The program showed a dog being hoisted from the boat up to the lighthouse via a sling. Several people co-own the property and they are gradually restoring it, having purchased it from the government. I dont think I could stand to live there.would feel completely marooned.but the owners seem very pleased with it. To each his own, I guess


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie...Don't feel alone. The beginning of my life was really tough for me and Mom. Then, even after that beginning a few terrible things happened to me that nobody wants to have happen to a child. I can't believe I made it to adulthood, but a nice gift for me, although a miracle. We are not victims. We are survivors. If we don't give up we not only help ourselves but amazingly, we inspire and help others. Oooh, feel dizzy even just mentioning that, but you will make it through this no matter what the outcome and when you feel weak just fall on your knees and talk to "us." :wink: Sorry, I couldn't resist being funny as humor can keep us from hitting bottom.


----------



## Cashmeregma

ChrisEl said:


> In reference to the television remodeling shows...can't find the original post to respond to...think it was from Bonnie. I have exactly the same reaction when I watch those shows. Maybe its a generational thing---a house in our neighborhood sold a few years ago and the woman who lived in it until she passed away had put in a new kitchen just a few years before. I thought it was really pretty. The new owners came in and immediately ripped it outwanted different cabinets and a different layout. Couldnt get over it. Then last night DH and I were watching a documentary showing interesting houses built along the Chesapeake Bay (state of Maryland). Many were very expensively redone estates (DH said the show should have been called When Money is No Object) but one was a lighthouse in the middle of the bay. Not a lighthouse on an islandthis lighthouse just sits in the middle of the bay. The program showed a dog being hoisted from the boat up to the lighthouse via a sling. Several people co-own the property and they are gradually restoring it, having purchased it from the government. I dont think I could stand to live there.would feel completely marooned.but the owners seem very pleased with it. To each his own, I guess


Wow, that would really be something and yes, isolated. There have been times in my life where I would really have welcomed that...We had a home in a nearby neighborhood that I thought was so beautiful. It went up for sale and someone bought it. I thought they were so lucky to have such a lovely home and they tore it down and built another mansion. :shock:


----------



## ChrisEl

Angora1 said:


> Such difficult and painful memories Julie. In some ways so long ago and in another way just like yesterday I'm sure. It's not been an easy road to go down. I'm beginning to think that life is continually meeting challenges and it is how we meet them that counts. Words truly fail at times like these but they are all we have to let you know we care. Hugs and prayers.


I think this is so well-put. We just have to keep growing and moving forward and doing the best we can. I was reminded of this quote credited to a Scottish minister, John Watson: Be kind, for everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle.


----------



## ChrisEl

Agnes--I hope your finger is on the mend. I got a little nervous because I just gave DD one of those stick blenders (she had asked for one). Did a little checking and you are far from alone...seems many people have had accidents with them. Wish I could take back the one I gave DD...but will tell her to be very careful.


----------



## Designer1234

*Happy Birthday Dolly Claire*!! And many more of them! We wish you the very best birthday, good health and an excellent up coming year.

Here is my spring wish for you!

Shirley


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> He is such a love. Funny that they look rather mean but are so fantastic with children.


Yes they can be so sweet, I've been on the opposite side too. I knew it was just the way the dog had been treated, felt really bad when he had to be out down. 
I had a pit bull she was a wonderful with the kids, let the climb all over her.


----------



## Designer1234

ChrisEl said:


> In reference to the television remodeling shows...can't find the original post to respond to...think it was from Bonnie. I have exactly the same reaction when I watch those shows.


I agree -- I find it frustrating when some young wife expects a mansion for her first home and they are average people. I remember starting out in a bed sitting room with a hot plate. She would be horrified. So many are sooooo picky. Some of those shows are fun to watch though. Oh well, times have changed.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Happy Saint George's Day to those that celebrate.


Thank you and Happyt St Georges Day to all the English people here.


----------



## PurpleFi

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the summer house. I had never seen that spot before. That would be a favorite of mine for reading or knitting or sleeping!


You are welcome and if you slept there you would be joined by our tame robin.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> *Happy Birthday Dolly Claire*!! And many more of them! We wish you the very best birthday, good health and an excellent up coming year.
> 
> Here is my spring wish for you!
> 
> Shirley


Wow...Breathtakingly beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely day out. Here's a taster of the lovely bluebells we saw, I'll post some more tomorrow.


A lovely view down the path.
June


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> You are welcome and if you slept there you would be joined by our tame robin.


As opposed to my crazy robin. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD: You wouldn't be sleeping in. He starts at 6:10am and goes till dark.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you and Happyt St Georges Day to all the English people here.


You are most welcome. In no our of my grand Rider, I will be making roast beef, Yorkshire pudding, mushy peas and mashed potatoes for dinner tonight.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> As opposed to my crazy robin. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD: You wouldn't be sleeping in. He starts at 6:10am and goes till dark.


We had a woodpecker that did that a few years ago. Don't know what happened to him I was glad to see hi go.


----------



## NanaCaren

My two couch potatoes today. :lol: :lol: 
They are watching House :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> We had a woodpecker that did that a few years ago. Don't know what happened to him I was glad to see hi go.


We have a song thrush who starts singing at 5 am as the mornings get lighter he will soon be starting at 4 am, but it is rather nice though.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Julie...Don't feel alone. The beginning of my life was really tough for me and Mom. Then, even after that beginning a few terrible things happened to me that nobody wants to have happen to a child. I can't believe I made it to adulthood, but a nice gift for me, although a miracle. We are not victims. We are survivors. If we don't give up we not only help ourselves but amazingly, we inspire and help others. Oooh, feel dizzy even just mentioning that, but you will make it through this no matter what the outcome and when you feel weak just fall on your knees and talk to "us." :wink: Sorry, I couldn't resist being funny as humor can keep us from hitting bottom.


That was one of the things so good with Fale and me- he helped me find my sense of humour. But things surely can't get much worse than they have been over this last couple of weeks? Maybe better not tempt fate there!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> We have a song thrush who starts singing at 5 am as the mornings get lighter he will soon be starting at 4 am, but it is rather nice though.


I don't mind the singing, the birds start early here joining in with the frogs. I have recorded it and set it to friends that say it can't be very loud. I just wasn't p,eased with the tapping sound all day. My favorite was when the humming birds come to the window and chirp every morning or more often if I let their feeders get empty.


----------



## Gweniepooh

This was delightful! I never imagined songs about knitting or incorporating knitting. Is this a regular program?



TNS said:


> For anyone interested in the radio 4 knitting program you can get it on http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0418p75
> Not sure exactly where it is 'allowed' but someone in France has listened via the internet.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> My two couch potatoes today. :lol: :lol:
> They are watching House :roll:


What a cute picture. Love that Jamie is hugging Seth and he looks so serious. A doctor in the making. :wink:


----------



## Gweniepooh

This looks like a fairytale walk in the woods. Just lovely.


PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely day out. Here's a taster of the lovely bluebells we saw, I'll post some more tomorrow.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> That was one of the things so good with Fale and me- he helped me find my sense of humour. But things surely can't get much worse than they have been over this last couple of weeks? Maybe better not tempt fate there!


Understood and yes, don't tempt fate. :shock:


----------



## iamsam

prayers an healing energy surrounding her - also you and paul. --- sam



Silverowl said:


> Can I please ask for prayers for Paul's mum. Things here are not very good.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> What a cute picture. Love that Jamie is hugging Seth and he looks so serious. A doctor in the making. :wink:


He is now passed out. If Jamie tries to move him he tells her he is watching house with her and not sleeping. Too cute.


----------



## iamsam

garters and a garter belt hold up our ladies' socks - I usually call them braces but most people here don't know what I am talking about. --- sam



agnescr said:


> suspenders USA..braces UK
> suspenders UK...for holding up ladies stockings
> 
> like to thank you all for healing wishes for my poor finger...been up half the night taking pain killers,but look like ET .Tried to do some knitting but it gets in the way, so looks like I will get caught up on my reading instead


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> He is now passed out. If Jamie tries to move him he tells her he is watching house with her and not sleeping. Too cute.


Oh that is toooooo funny. You have to love them. What a dear Jamie is. Precious moments. Thank you for sharing. I have a big smile on my face after that. I saw they were even sharing the headphones.


----------



## Lurker 2

ChrisEl said:


> I think this is so well-put. We just have to keep growing and moving forward and doing the best we can. I was reminded of this quote credited to a Scottish minister, John Watson: Be kind, for everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle.


And sometimes those we think the most serene and trouble free, are fighting their way through some terrible issues. I remember well the couple I stayed with in Fiji, in 1962, whose 4 year old daughter had just died of an appalling brain tumour (supposed to be because of the nuclear testing in the Pacific). Jill said that she felt her life had been so easy, up until Elizabeth's illness, but how very hard that had been. Her husband Q spent a lot of time going over and over on the piano, Beethoven's Fur Elise. The memory breaks my heart- my Mwyffanwy used to play that so beautifully- she had started with recorder and gone on to the violin, but her silly teacher (too young to understand) expected Miffy to be able to play her half hour of violin straight away from the plaster coming off her broken arm, at age ten. They had had an awful confrontation over it- with the teacher refusing to believe the arm could still be hurting- Miffy was in high dudgeon and refused ever to go back- she would have been a violinist of some fire! Instead at 18 she learned to sing in the Alto/soprano range, and accompanied herself on our elderly, out of tune piano (had not known a metal frame was a wiser purchase than a wooden one- goes off key so quickly!)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Was pretty close to the guess on Sydney's weight at the vet's today....he now weighs 42.13 lbs and not quite 4 months old. Vet said he is really well behaved for such a youngster. She said the training strategies we are using are perfect...no negative reactions like spanking, etc just praises and lots of treats when he does something correct. 

I finally finished part of a crochet class I had purchased and have now successfully made a headband in the Bavarian Crochet method. DH loves it and has even asked for another one. Not being much of a crocheter I was pleased. Will post a picture of it shortly.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> My two couch potatoes today. :lol: :lol:
> They are watching House :roll:


Jamie? and Seth is obvious!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Oh that is toooooo funny. You have to love them. What a dear Jamie is. Precious moments. Thank you for sharing. I have a big smile on my face after that. I saw they were even sharing the headphones.


They share headphones often, it is very cute. Michael and Chrissy sharer headphones with Seth a lot too. He gets exposed to many music genres with the teens. On rare occasions I can get DJ and Seth to sit and share them.


----------



## TNS

Happy Birthday DollyClaire! I hope you've had a wonderful day, and that you have a wonderful year.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Was pretty close to the guess on Sydney's weight at the vet's today....he now weighs 42.13 lbs and not quite 54 months old. Vet said he is really well behaved for such a youngster. She said the training strategies we are using are perfect...no negative reactions like spanking, etc just praises and lots of treats when he does something correct.
> 
> I finally finished part of a crochet class I had purchased and have now successfully made a headband in the Bavarian Crochet method. DH loves it and has even asked for another one. Not being much of a crocheter I was pleased. Will post a picture of it shortly.


Gwen you need to go back and correct Sydney's age !!!!! 54 months!!!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Jamie? and Seth is obvious!


she doesn't know I posted it.


----------



## angelam

Happy Birthday DollyClaire, rather late in the day but I hope you have had a great day and lots of treats.


----------



## purl2diva

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday DollyClaire, rather late in the day but I hope you have had a great day and lots of treats.


From me, also.


----------



## sassafras123

Gweniepooh said:


> This looks like a fairytale walk in the woods. Just lovely.


Exactly, Gwennies. How magic it would be to walk there with Maya and Sydney.
Silver owl. Healing energy sent your way.
Julie love, hugs. 
Daralene, Gwennie, PupLover, Pacer, Nittergma, Kansasg-ma, Bonnie, Nicho, Poledra, Sam, Jynx, Agnes, Kathy, and TNS, thank you for kind replies to loss of dear Shadow. How blessed to be in such a loving group.
Kansas, love your shoes, they are special indeed.
Nicho, sorry you had to frog so much.


----------



## Gweniepooh

thanks...did it.


Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen you need to go back and correct Sydney's age !!!!! 54 months!!!!!!


----------



## KatyNora

NanaCaren said:


> Will keep Paul's mother in my thoughts, sending calming energy to you and Paul as well. HUGS for all.


Ditto!


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> This looks like a fairytale walk in the woods. Just lovely.


They were a really deep intense blue. I'll post some more photos tomorrow.

I have just put some clothes patterns on the mini me workshop.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday DollyClaire, rather late in the day but I hope you have had a great day and lots of treats.


Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## Sorlenna

Angora1 said:


> As opposed to my crazy robin. :roll: :XD: :XD: :XD: You wouldn't be sleeping in. He starts at 6:10am and goes till dark.


My word. I'm surprised he hasn't beaten himself to death! :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Was pretty close to the guess on Sydney's weight at the vet's today....he now weighs 42.13 lbs and not quite 4 months old. Vet said he is really well behaved for such a youngster. She said the training strategies we are using are perfect...no negative reactions like spanking, etc just praises and lots of treats when he does something correct.
> 
> I finally finished part of a crochet class I had purchased and have now successfully made a headband in the Bavarian Crochet method. DH loves it and has even asked for another one. Not being much of a crocheter I was pleased. Will post a picture of it shortly.


Love the headband. I'll take one in pinks and purples and one in shades of blue. :roll: :lol:


----------



## agnescr

ChrisEl said:


> Agnes--I hope your finger is on the mend. I got a little nervous because I just gave DD one of those stick blenders (she had asked for one). Did a little checking and you are far from alone...seems many people have had accidents with them. Wish I could take back the one I gave DD...but will tell her to be very careful.


thanks Chris tell her what I did to my finger and let that be a warning to her :shock:


----------



## agnescr

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. In no our of my grand Rider, I will be making roast beef, Yorkshire pudding, mushy peas and mashed potatoes for dinner tonight.


Mmmmm my favourite meal


----------



## gagesmom

Going to catch up. Then I will share with you my story of my interesting and disturbing walk home.


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, how is Christopher doing? Keeping him and his family in my prayers.



Angora1 said:


> Oh he looks like my nephew's dog. This is the nephew, Christopher, that had the surgery. He says his dog is deaf and he looks pretty sad but is a wonderful dog.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's like Robin Roberts' new book --- Everybody has Something --- as part of the human condition, I think, we all have had or may currently have very tough times.



Angora1 said:


> Julie...Don't feel alone. The beginning of my life was really tough for me and Mom. Then, even after that beginning a few terrible things happened to me that nobody wants to have happen to a child. I can't believe I made it to adulthood, but a nice gift for me, although a miracle. We are not victims. We are survivors. If we don't give up we not only help ourselves but amazingly, we inspire and help others. Oooh, feel dizzy even just mentioning that, but you will make it through this no matter what the outcome and when you feel weak just fall on your knees and talk to "us." :wink: Sorry, I couldn't resist being funny as humor can keep us from hitting bottom.


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Mmmmm my favourite meal


One of mine as well. Was always nice when we got to grandma's before she started cooking, I was allowed to help her. That is where I learned how to make Yorkshire pudding still make it the same way.


----------



## agnescr

had a visit from Quinn GGS today his mum was at hairdressers so ex's partner brought him up..he is now 6 months old


----------



## agnescr

NanaCaren said:


> One of mine as well. Was always nice when we got to grandma's before she started cooking, I was allowed to help her. That is where I learned how to make Yorkshire pudding still make it the same way.


My son always wanted a plate sized Yorkshire pudding so that the whole meal would fit inside it


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> had a visit from Quinn GGS today his mum was at hairdressers so ex's partner brought him up..he is now 6 months old


He is so sweet looking. Seth says Quinn is his baby too.


----------



## agnescr

love the headband Gwen ..have tried Bavarian crochet but just cant do it


----------



## agnescr

A belated Happy Birthday DollyClaire..hope you had a great day x


----------



## gagesmom

I have this as well, had to get orthotics and it hurt so bad I couldn't sleep at one point if the blanket even touched it.


NanaCaren said:


> It is very painful at times, I have had to get physo for it now I just do what they told me too when it asks up.
> 
> Plantar fasciitis (say "PLAN-ter fash-ee-EYE-tus") is the most common cause of heel pain. The plantar fascia is the flat band of tissue (ligament) that connects your heel bone to your toes. It supports the arch of your foot. If you strain your plantar fascia, it gets weak, swollen, and irritated (inflamed). Then your heel or the bottom of your foot hurts when you stand or walk.
> 
> http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/plantar-fasciitis-topic-overview


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> My son always wanted a plate sized Yorkshire pudding so that the whole meal would fit inside it


YUmmy!!!! that is a good idea but you'd have to work fast to fill i. Hmmm may try that will smaller plate sized ones next get together.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> I have this as well, had to get orthotics and it hurt so bad I couldn't sleep at one point if the blanket even touched it.


MIne gets like that at times. Of course that is when one of the dogs wants to sit by my feet.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> It will likely be easier for the children than the adults.
> Oh I have always thought an under ground house, thought it would be so much easier to heat and keep cool in the different seasons. The part I am not sure of would be no windows.


At one time I was going to build an earth sheltered home, basically underground but out the front on ground level, like back into a hill. The front had lots of windows so there was light, just needed good insulation on the windows at night or when sunny. Didn't build house, found a regular house I liked instead.


----------



## agnescr

NanaCaren said:


> He is so sweet looking. Seth says Quinn is his baby too.


he has found his voice and is very vocal....just like his mum

what a big family we have Seth must have loads of babies now lol


----------



## KatyNora

agnescr said:


> had a visit from Quinn GGS today his mum was at hairdressers so ex's partner brought him up..he is now 6 months old


He's adorable!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> At one time I was going to build an earth sheltered home, basically underground but out the front on ground level, like back into a hill. The front had lots of windows so there was light, just needed good insulation on the windows at night or when sunny. Didn't build house, found a regular house I liked instead.


I have a hill that I could do that with. I have talked about building there a few times. So far haven't done anything about it.


----------



## agnescr

time for some painkillers and bed healing thoughts and hugs for all
have a good night/morning/afternoon /evening


----------



## Kansas g-ma

kehinkle said:


> Wednesday morning and I am still in Gastonia, NC. Wonder what is going on with the freight business. But, I have both heels done on my socks and have been thinking about making them toeless shops socks.Well see.
> 
> Condolences to Desert Joy. So sorry you had to do that. My BFF just lost one of her dogs recently. Hope Maya helps you to heal.
> 
> Prayers for all who needed them. Paul's mom is in my thoughts along with Bulldog's DH with his medical problems. Hugs to all.
> 
> Off to knit for a bit and then a nap early this afternoon. Went to bed late and woke up early.
> 
> Loving thoughts to all,
> 
> Kathy


Oh, thanks for getting the pix up! I just thought it was so funny. When we had horses 30 yrs ago the big one would spook easily so we had to watch but never had her near water.


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> he has found his voice and is very vocal....just like his mum
> 
> what a big family we have Seth must have loads of babies now lol


I love when they find their voices.

Yes every baby Seth sees is his baby, I love it he is so good with them too.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> I have a hill that I could do that with. I have talked about building there a few times. So far haven't done anything about it.


There used to be a bunch of good books about how to do it-- I waded thru most of them in the 1980s and I'm sure tech has improved on almost everything. I do remember that siting the house (which direction it faced) was one of the most important considerations.


----------



## purl2diva

Agnes,

Quinn is a real cutie. I hope you painkillers are helping and that you will be able to get back to your gorgeous knitting soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Exactly, Gwennies. How magic it would be to walk there with Maya and Sydney.
> Silver owl. Healing energy sent your way.
> Julie love, hugs.
> ...


Thank you so much Joy! Just got home from spending the last little bit of this week's money, mostly groceries- one small eat treat!
Ringo is such a good boy spending so much time waiting for me to come home- he was full of gentle kisses.
Keeping Silverowl and Paul, and his Mum in my thoughts.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> thanks...did it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> It's like Robin Roberts' new book --- Everybody has Something --- as part of the human condition, I think, we all have had or may currently have very tough times.


And what might seem trivial to one person could be another's total disaster- and the apparently serene, can be facing the most awful unseeable problems.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> had a visit from Quinn GGS today his mum was at hairdressers so ex's partner brought him up..he is now 6 months old


He is looking so intently at the camera- what a sweet heart!


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely day out. Here's a taster of the lovely bluebells we saw, I'll post some more tomorrow.


Wow! Beautiful


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> but the heat would get to us, we'd never leave the house. :roll:
> Would be fun being neighbours though. :thumbup: :thumbup:


LOL!! We'd have to tunnel to get everywhere we wanted to go so that we never had to go outside. It would be fun being neighbors.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! We'd have to tunnel to get everywhere we wanted to go so that we never had to go outside. It would be fun being neighbors.


Tunneling would be fun. If we were neighbours we could build one between the houses. That would be different not going outdoors.We could send the guys for everything. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good night and sweet dreams right back to you!! I need to be getting to sleep soon another long day tomorrow. Will try to get coffee posted at a better tome of day, like morning instead of night. :-D :-D


I'm late getting on today, was busy getting things done. I exercised and as I had just finished, Marla called that she was out of her meeting and did I want to go to Breakfast, so we did that then came home and I mopped floors, a load of laundry, sewed myself a slip so I can wear my light colored skirts and dresses, rather proud of myself for getting that done, and I've made cookies, two different types. Now I'm talking to David on the phone and going to try to catch up here and knit.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> What an honor. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That is such a lovely memory for all of you. Were you allowed to attend?


Yes- it was a very big occasion. I think that not only was it commerating the 300 years it was also the openng of the new school gym (or something similar! can't remeber for sure it was last century sometime)


----------



## Poledra65

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, I hope the doctors find an answer to your husbands symptoms, so stressful not knowing what is going on.
> Kaye, I sometimes watch House Hunters, some people sure have great expectations & weird ideas. When I see beautiful wood cupboards & all they have to say as they have to go because they are so dated, I just shake my head. They walk into huge bedrooms & say just too small. It's nice to see different locations & sometimes amazing the price of the houses.
> Well time to get off here. Night all


Seriously, like they are going to be entertaining in their huge bedroom? It is funny the way some of the people look for their houses too, but I've sure learned a lot, if David and I ever go to buy another house.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Great Bend, snow has been predicted for this morning and rain the rest of the day and into tomorrow.We'll see how accurate they are. Right now it is 3.8c/39f at 08:16.
> 
> Seth spent the night last night and is a bundle of energy today. He is sure he gets to drive the tractor later today. Right now he is fighting zombies with a sword that Tessa gave him.
> 
> Today's coffee to make up for missed coffees and a couple robins that were singing happily this morning.
> 
> Gentle healing energy to all in need. HUGS for everyone and a smile to go along with it. Have a great day!!


Your morning coffee comes with mine- I have my morning coffee here at the computer with me. As I unwind all the left over bits from my tumbling blocks onto one ball. I was going to try a square in it, but have decided that they are not enough sttiches to really make it work so I will now get around to putting away the leftover bits of yarn and the bobbins.


----------



## darowil

Silverowl said:


> A peaceful and pain free end.


Thanks- I thought that might be it.


----------



## Poledra65

Silverowl said:


> Can I please ask for prayers for Paul's mum. Things here are not very good.


Most definitely you may, winging their way to you.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

More on underground houses--there's an ex-missile silo about an hour from here that has been converted into a sight-seeing place and the underground barracks next to and connected by tunnel were converted to housing for the family. We visited-- they did have a small building up top and with a greenhouse (would have liked that!) but no way could I have lived in that long cement hole in the ground-- no outside light, etc.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Tunneling would be fun. If we were neighbours we could build one between the houses. That would be different not going outdoors.We could send the guys for everything. :wink: :thumbup:


 I'm all for that!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Wow what a change. Did they live in a dugout underground? Small town and remote so it would be big adjustment to make thats for sure.
> 
> Edit- a dugout I see a few posts down. They really do seem the best option there as it gets so hot and these houses stay at a stable temperature. Have known a number of the Anglican ministers who have lived there so have heard a little about it over the years- and one visit there when a friend and her husband teacher lived there. Did they show the underground church? One of the highlights of Coober Pedy.


Unfortunately, they didn't show a lot of the town, it would have been neat to see more.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I'm late getting on today, was busy getting things done. I exercised and as I had just finished, Marla called that she was out of her meeting and did I want to go to Breakfast, so we did that then came home and I mopped floors, a load of laundry, sewed myself a slip so I can wear my light colored skirts and dresses, rather proud of myself for getting that done, and I've made cookies, two different types. Now I'm talking to David on the phone and going to try to catch up here and knit.


I was sort of on time this morning for a change, have been up since very silly o'clock. Exercise what is that?? for me it has been chasing animals back into their pastures. Have found most of the kitchen and half of the laundry room. the crafts have been put on hold for now. A slip is a good idea. That is nice that yo get to talk to David when he is away. My cousin doesn't call home he says it makes him miss the wife and kids too much. I am more for the talking while out of town. Then quality time on weekends is good to. Going to be a long week here but so worth it. :wink: :wink: 
going to take Chrissy's bf home then put the Yorkshire pudding in. mmmm then dinner :-D :-D


----------



## darowil

kehinkle said:


> What method are you going to do on the heel? I wrote out the pattern in my wording so I could understand it. The Cast Bordhi video is good but she can go too fast.
> 
> Kathy


I was going to try the Sweet Tomato Heel The yarn has a long repaet whcih the STH needs IMO becuase after each wedge you do a couple of rounds and it would look bitty with short repeats. Thats the main thing I remember from looking at it previouselly- think I even started it once and stopped for that reason. I will need to rewatch it and then write it out as well for later reference. MAybe I will do that this afternoon after I get back from my KP catchup.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> I'm late getting on today, was busy getting things done. I exercised and as I had just finished, Marla called that she was out of her meeting and did I want to go to Breakfast, so we did that then came home and I mopped floors, a load of laundry, sewed myself a slip so I can wear my light colored skirts and dresses, rather proud of myself for getting that done, and I've made cookies, two different types. Now I'm talking to David on the phone and going to try to catch up here and knit.


Wow, that sounds more like a week to me instead of a day. Bravo! I will admit to getting a lot more done when I was younger than I do now.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm to the toes in the pair of banded heel patterned socks...I'm not as keen on that heel as I am on some of the others--but it fits DS perfectly so guess it will be okay. I'm going to try the Sweet Tomato Heel and one of Cat's patterns on the next pair and then the Fish Lips one...have 3 pair owed - 1 almost down and 2 to go.



darowil said:


> I was going to try the Sweet Tomato Heel The yarn has a long repaet whcih the STH needs IMO becuase after each wedge you do a couple of rounds and it would look bitty with short repeats. Thats the main thing I remember from looking at it previouselly- think I even started it once and stopped for that reason. I will need to rewatch it and then write it out as well for later reference. MAybe I will do that this afternoon after I get back from my KP catchup.


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> For anyone interested in the radio 4 knitting program you can get it on http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0418p75
> Not sure exactly where it is 'allowed' but someone in France has listened via the internet.


I can hear it-will listen to it this afternoon.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Great Bend, snow has been predicted for this morning and rain the rest of the day and into tomorrow.We'll see how accurate they are. Right now it is 3.8c/39f at 08:16.
> 
> Seth spent the night last night and is a bundle of energy today. He is sure he gets to drive the tractor later today. Right now he is fighting zombies with a sword that Tessa gave him.
> 
> Today's coffee to make up for missed coffees and a couple robins that were singing happily this morning.
> 
> Gentle healing energy to all in need. HUGS for everyone and a smile to go along with it. Have a great day!!


My kind of coffee. It's been gray and overcast here the last two days, has felt like rain but none in the forecast and no rain clouds over head to speak of.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Great Bend, snow has been predicted for this morning and rain the rest of the day and into tomorrow.We'll see how accurate they are. Right now it is 3.8c/39f at 08:16.
> 
> Seth spent the night last night and is a bundle of energy today. He is sure he gets to drive the tractor later today. Right now he is fighting zombies with a sword that Tessa gave him.
> 
> Today's coffee to make up for missed coffees and a couple robins that were singing happily this morning.
> 
> Gentle healing energy to all in need. HUGS for everyone and a smile to go along with it. Have a great day!!


My kind of coffee. It's been gray and overcast here the last two days, has felt like rain but none in the forecast and no rain clouds over head to speak of. 
Seths zombie apocalypse? lol I'm assuming that he just thinks he's going to be driving the tractor? or did he get to? Can his feet reach? lol


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely day out. Here's a taster of the lovely bluebells we saw, I'll post some more tomorrow.


So beautiful!


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> garters and a garter belt hold up our ladies' socks - I usually call them braces but most people here don't know what I am talking about. --- sam


Braces hold up mens trousers (or childrens) and suspender belts hold up stockings. A garter is what a bride has around her leg (maybe held up stockings before suspender belts?)


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> My two couch potatoes today. :lol: :lol:
> They are watching House :roll:


And looking like they are really getting into it too, seriously engaged faces.  :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> He is now passed out. If Jamie tries to move him he tells her he is watching house with her and not sleeping. Too cute.


LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Gwen you need to go back and correct Sydney's age !!!!! 54 months!!!!!!


LOL!! I was also wondering why her DH would want another head band as DD was the one wearing it? :XD:


----------



## pacer

Prayers for Paul's Mum being said.

Happy Birthday Dolly Claire. May your day be filled with many blessings.

Loving the flowers and looking forward to seeing more locally in the upcoming days and weeks.

My doctor told me I had plantar fascitis because there was so much pain getting out of bed every morning and walking sometimes was painful. Amazingly the pain went away when I had 2 surgeries to remove cancer from my leg. Never any surgery on the foot. For those of you who suffer from this condition, I pray for days and times without the pain for you.


----------



## pacer

agnescr said:


> had a visit from Quinn GGS today his mum was at hairdressers so ex's partner brought him up..he is now 6 months old


Quinn looks so serious and inquisitive. Thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## pacer

I took dinner to Faith and Bella's family tonight. I called right after work to see when they thought they would like dinner this week. Mom was frazzled from all the happenings this week and tonight is treatment night for Faith so a good day for them to now have to do dinner. I made a simple meal of steamed potatoes, green beans and sausage. I took a vegetable tray and some watermelon as well as dinner rolls and individual cups of vanilla ice cream. I also gave them some chocolate candies. I bought the rolls and veggie tray as my time and energy are limited. 
Bella was talking to me in her own way. She is developmentally delayed for her age, but that is okay. Her smile and beautiful face make up for any shortcomings. We play and talk together whenever I stop in. Mom can at least get the laundry switched over without Bella crying for her when I am there. Faith continues to see her tutor at the house and stays on top of her studies during the week. She is gaining energy and strength which is a blessing. Tomorrow she will probably be tired and irritable. The treatments do that to her.

My DS#1 has a concert Friday evening. He is playing a solo which requires him to play awful and then transition to playing beautifully with the rest of the band joining in. He is having so much fun trying to play off key and such. I can't wait to hear his awful music. The rest of the band starts laughing when he plays his solo. His GF sits next to him in the band and she says she will find it difficult to not laugh when he plays his solo. 

It was wonderful seeing Jamie and Seth. Thanks for sharing with us Caren.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> How I would love to walk on that path through the bluebells. Looks a little like a small piece of Heaven to me.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> My kind of coffee. It's been gray and overcast here the last two days, has felt like rain but none in the forecast and no rain clouds over head to speak of.
> Seths zombie apocalypse? lol I'm assuming that he just thinks he's going to be driving the tractor? or did he get to? Can his feet reach? lol


Today coffee was on the menu, needed the extra boost. Earlier in the week It's been pear nectar, very good. No rain to speak of here, unless we count the few spits and sprinkles this afternoon while speaking to the pigs about staying in their pasture. 
Yes we are big on zombie apocalypse. :roll: Then again I know a certain truck driver that talks about it. Yes Seth is assuming he is allowed to drive the tractor. He would never be able to reach. He likes to dream big. :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> And looking like they are really getting into it too, seriously engaged faces.  :thumbup:


they were very into it. Even if I had of been talking to them they would not have heard.


----------



## NanaCaren

Evening meal for SaintbGeorge's Day and grandma.
The evening sky a little bit ago. 
Had to change the Yorkshire pudding so they are gluten free. Recipe from the box of gf flour. They didn't rise as much as my regular Yorkshire pudding but do taste good. Don't think my tins were hot enough didn't make the proper sound when I poured the batter


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Evening meal for SaintbGeorge's Day and grandma.
> The evening sky a little bit ago.
> Had to change the Yorkshire pudding so they are gluten free. Recipe from the box of gf flour. They didn't rise as much as my regular Yorkshire pudding but do taste good. Don't think my tins were hot enough didn't make the proper sound when I poured the batter


It is quite important, that sizzle in the fat!
It looks as though you have water reflecting in the background? (of the outdoor shot)


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite important, that sizzle in the fat!
> It looks as though you have water reflecting in the background? (of the outdoor shot)


Yes I was in a hurry as the meal was a bit later than usual for us. I knew when I pulled the tins out of the oven they were not yet hot enough. I will catch a bit of flack over it. It is ok seems the person that will give me the most grief was not here. The minty mushy peas turned out perfect though.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It sure looks good from here. I'll have to make that meal for my brother who was in London...we'll be seeing them over Labor Day. Lots of fun trips year!



NanaCaren said:


> Yes I was in a hurry as the meal was a bit later than usual for us. I knew when I pulled the tins out of the oven they were not yet hot enough. I will catch a bit of flack over it. It is ok seems the person that will give me the most grief was not here. The minty mushy peas turned out perfect though.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Was pretty close to the guess on Sydney's weight at the vet's today....he now weighs 42.13 lbs and not quite 4 months old. Vet said he is really well behaved for such a youngster. She said the training strategies we are using are perfect...no negative reactions like spanking, etc just praises and lots of treats when he does something correct.
> 
> I finally finished part of a crochet class I had purchased and have now successfully made a headband in the Bavarian Crochet method. DH loves it and has even asked for another one. Not being much of a crocheter I was pleased. Will post a picture of it shortly.


I'm not a big crocheter either but that is really pretty and looks great on your pretty daughter!


----------



## Dreamweaver

agnescr said:


> had a visit from Quinn GGS today his mum was at hairdressers so ex's partner brought him up..he is now 6 months old


Love the cap at such a rakish angle. He is darling and I love the name....


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Love the headband. I'll take one in pinks and purples and one in shades of blue. :roll: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

agnescr said:


> had a visit from Quinn GGS today his mum was at hairdressers so ex's partner brought him up..he is now 6 months old


What a little cutie.Beautiful big blue eyes.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Evening meal for SaintbGeorge's Day and grandma.
> The evening sky a little bit ago.
> Had to change the Yorkshire pudding so they are gluten free. Recipe from the box of gf flour. They didn't rise as much as my regular Yorkshire pudding but do taste good. Don't think my tins were hot enough didn't make the proper sound when I poured the batter


In my family those are called "popovers" but I do know English call them Yorkshire Pudding, had them when in England years ago. I love them, make them every now and then. My sisIL even got me a pan special for baking them.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> One of mine as well. Was always nice when we got to grandma's before she started cooking, I was allowed to help her. That is where I learned how to make Yorkshire pudding still make it the same way.


Do you make one big pan or individual? I learned to make it from my MIL & do it in muffin tins.


----------



## Dreamweaver

pacer said:


> I took dinner to Faith and Bella's family tonight.
> 
> My DS#1 has a concert Friday evening. He is playing a solo which requires him to play awful and then transition to playing beautifully with the rest of the band joining in. He is having so much fun trying to play off key and such. I can't wait to hear his awful music. The rest of the band starts laughing when he plays his solo. His GF sits next to him in the band and she says she will find it difficult to not laugh when he plays his solo.


You are such a blessing to this courageous family. They are in my prayers every night.

It is HARD to do things poorly when you know how to do it right! Sounds like a fun solo..... His GF will have a hard time not laughing. She must remember to look down.... Or at least look distressed for him!!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver

RookieRetiree said:


> It sure looks good from here. I'll have to make that meal for my brother who was in London...we'll be seeing them over Labor Day. Lots of fun trips year!


Does this mean you are coming to Dallas???


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you make one big pan or individual? I learned to make it from my MIL & do it in muffin tins.


That is how we make our popovers as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> It sure looks good from here. I'll have to make that meal for my brother who was in London...we'll be seeing them over Labor Day. Lots of fun trips year!


Thank you it tasted good, but needed a bit more flavor for my liking. I am sure he will like the meal. I would be happy to just get some rest and relaxation this year.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I was in a hurry as the meal was a bit later than usual for us. I knew when I pulled the tins out of the oven they were not yet hot enough. I will catch a bit of flack over it. It is ok seems the person that will give me the most grief was not here. The minty mushy peas turned out perfect though.


I seldom have dripping nowadays so use olive oil instead- prefer olive to the others. I bought a small fillet of Monk fish today- which I will curry, and maybe have along with my cornbread I made yesterday- still perfecting that one! Just had a tiny avocado grown by Anna next door- her Dad brought them from Samoa, and she grew the tree from the pit- it is a huge tree- a cheese omelet and spinach- may have an after lunch nap! I don't think Mum made mushy peas ever- we were more into straight from the pod. Mum was a brilliant provider with her garden.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> In my family those are called "popovers" but I do know English call them Yorkshire Pudding, had them when in England years ago. I love them, make them every now and then. My sisIL even got me a pan special for baking them.


Oh if you asked my grandma popovers are not the same as Yorkshire pudding. I have a special pan too. I have been asked if I could make yorkshire pudding using the mini muffin tins. I think they would be rather cute, time consuming but cute. They will be filled with something sweet.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you make one big pan or individual? I learned to make it from my MIL & do it in muffin tins.


Really depends on my mood and if I am planning on having extras for adding sweets to in the morning. Lately I have been making individual ones. That way I don't hear that someone got more than someone else. :roll: I used to make a large one for the starter and individual for the meal.


----------



## gagesmom

finally caught up as I had to go out earlier.
So here is what happened on my way home from work.....
there was a woman and little girl walking on the sidewalk further ahead of me. The woman grabs a handful of the girls hair and yanks her head back and smacks her a good hard one across the face. I stopped dead in my tracks with my mouth hanging open. The woman sees me and asks me what the f am I looking at. I said I was looking at calling the police. She told me none to politely to mind my own business. I told her that it was my business as she did it right in front of me. She told me it was her daughter and to stay out of it. they then continued to walk and got in a car that was further down the street parked behind another and drove the opposite direction. So I couldn't get her license plate. I am still bothered by this hours later. I feel as I should have done more. It makes me wonder and worry about what happens to this poor child behind closed doors.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I seldom have dripping nowadays so use olive oil instead- prefer olive to the others. I bought a small fillet of Monk fish today- which I will curry, and maybe have along with my cornbread I made yesterday- still perfecting that one! Just had a tiny avocado grown by Anna next door- her Dad brought them from Samoa, and she grew the tree from the pit- it is a huge tree- a cheese omelet and spinach- may have an after lunch nap! I don't think Mum made mushy peas ever- we were more into straight from the pod. Mum was a brilliant provider with her garden.


I used to have drippings in the freezer until recently. I realized today that I no longer have any. And all my suet including my vegetable suet is gone. I used coconut oil, rice flour and a gluten free flour mix for mine. Your meal sounds delish!! Fresh avocado mmmm, lucky you. Mushy peas are good, I don't cook them as much as grandma did. Mine are barely cooked and blended with mint added to it. Mum always had a garden, still does. Nothing quite like fresh peas. Most years I grow mine all winter inside in pots. This year I was a bit lazy with my fresh greens and vegetables.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> finally caught up as I had to go out earlier.
> So here is what happened on my way home from work.....
> there was a woman and little girl walking on the sidewalk further ahead of me. The woman grabs a handful of the girls hair and yanks her head back and smacks her a good hard one across the face. I stopped dead in my tracks with my mouth hanging open. The woman sees me and asks me what the f am I looking at. I said I was looking at calling the police. She told me none to politely to mind my own business. I told her that it was my business as she did it right in front of me. She told me it was her daughter and to stay out of it. they then continued to walk and got in a car that was further down the street parked behind another and drove the opposite direction. So I couldn't get her license plate. I am still bothered by this hours later. I feel as I should have done more.


WOW!!! I would have reacted the same way you did. Sometimes there is nothing you can do, not having the plate number of the car. I feel for the girl. I write things down that bother me like that and then burn the paper releasing the bad feelings. Has worked for years for me. Think positive thoughts, like maybe the mother will think twice about what she did. Seems how she knows you saw her and possibly reported her. She doesn't know you didn't get her plate number.


----------



## NanaCaren

A rather interesting way to make cotton candy. Hope this works.
It is cut short. The guy makes this into a flower by making indents around the edges.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> I seldom have dripping nowadays so use olive oil instead- prefer olive to the others. I bought a small fillet of Monk fish today- which I will curry, and maybe have along with my cornbread I made yesterday- still perfecting that one! Just had a tiny avocado grown by Anna next door- her Dad brought them from Samoa, and she grew the tree from the pit- it is a huge tree- a cheese omelet and spinach- may have an after lunch nap! I don't think Mum made mushy peas ever- we were more into straight from the pod. Mum was a brilliant provider with her garden.


That omelet and spinach sound good!


----------



## gagesmom

Caren that is a good idea. I was just shocked and disgusted and part of me wanted to smack the mother and bring that girl home with me. I just grabbed Gage in the biggest hug when he got home from school and wouldn't let go.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Oh if you asked my grandma popovers are not the same as Yorkshire pudding. I have a special pan too. I have been asked if I could make yorkshire pudding using the mini muffin tins. I think they would be rather cute, time consuming but cute. They will be filled with something sweet.


My comment about being the same came from an English war bride who demo-ed them in my class and said they were the same-- may be like fried chicken in US, varies depending on which part of the country you're visiting.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Caren that is a good idea. I was just shocked and disgusted and part of me wanted to smack the mother and bring that girl home with me. I just grabbed Gage in the biggest hug when he got home from school and wouldn't let go.


I see similar quite often around here, walking around the local Walmart. It is shocking to see just the same.


----------



## gagesmom

As I walked in the door Greg could see my face was red as a stop sign and was on the verge of tears. He asked what was wrong and when I told him he was upset too. I think I am going to do what you do. write it down and then let the ashes float away.


NanaCaren said:


> I see similar quite often around here, walking around the local Walmart. It is shocking to see just the same.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> My comment about being the same came from an English war bride who demo-ed them in my class and said they were the same-- may be like fried chicken in US, varies depending on which part of the country you're visiting.


They are made pretty much the same. Yes kind of like fried chicken. Oh yes I was reading once where two sisters stopped talking to each other over using milk or water in the Yorkshire pudding. I have always used regular milk until tonight. When I asked a friend that is from Yorkshire I was told to use what ever I wanted as long as they turn out.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> As I walked in the door Greg could see my face was red as a stop sign and was on the verge of tears. He asked what was wrong and when I told him he was upset too. I think I am going to do what you do. write it down and then let the ashes float away.


HUGS for you it is hard when we see others treating children as if they are property and not as a person. I always feel better when I do that. 
good night dear been along day for me and I have to be up and out early tomorrow.


----------



## gagesmom

I am off to bed too, I am shattered.


NanaCaren said:


> HUGS for you it is hard when we see others treating children as if they are property and not as a person. I always feel better when I do that.
> good night dear been along day for me and I have to be up and out early tomorrow.


----------



## Dreamweaver

NanaCaren said:


> WOW!!! I would have reacted the same way you did. Sometimes there is nothing you can do, not having the plate number of the car. I feel for the girl. I write things down that bother me like that and then burn the paper releasing the bad feelings. Has worked for years for me. Think positive thoughts, like maybe the mother will think twice about what she did. Seems how she knows you saw her and possibly reported her. She doesn't know you didn't get her plate number.


I agree. Let's hope she was just having a very bad dat... Though no excuse.

When I was working at the stitching shop and getting ready for an evening class,mi spotted a little girl across the street and she was crying for help. I went over and found she had locked herself out of the car. More dog was inside. She had been asleep in the back and so her mo. And ain't left her there and walked almost a block away to go have dinner at a restaurant. I walked her down to the restraint but always wish I had called the police instead. Imagine just how embarrassed that mom would have been. I did make a very loud comment when returning her daughter so that the other patron's would be a little aware.

I would be upset too... But just having the mother see you probably embarrassed her to some extent and certainly stopped her from doing anything else at the time....


----------



## KatyNora

gagesmom said:


> finally caught up as I had to go out earlier.
> So here is what happened on my way home from work.....
> there was a woman and little girl walking on the sidewalk further ahead of me. The woman grabs a handful of the girls hair and yanks her head back and smacks her a good hard one across the face. I stopped dead in my tracks with my mouth hanging open. The woman sees me and asks me what the f am I looking at. I said I was looking at calling the police. She told me none to politely to mind my own business. I told her that it was my business as she did it right in front of me. She told me it was her daughter and to stay out of it. they then continued to walk and got in a car that was further down the street parked behind another and drove the opposite direction. So I couldn't get her license plate. I am still bothered by this hours later. I feel as I should have done more. It makes me wonder and worry about what happens to this poor child behind closed doors.


You did as much as you could in the circumstances. Had you tried to intervene physically, the law would most likely have held you in the wrong. :evil: Just speaking up took great courage on your part and may have had some impact on how that mother acts in future. Caren's suggestion is excellent.


----------



## Designer1234

Kansas g-ma said:


> My comment about being the same came from an English war bride who demo-ed them in my class and said they were the same-- may be like fried chicken in US, varies depending on which part of the country you're visiting.


My Nana made the pan yorkshire pudding which, I have been told is more commonly made in the UK, while my Mother made the same recipe in muffin tins and allowed them to puff up and we called them popovers. Once in awhile I make two pans - one that I take out of the oven and let them 'fall' so they are more like the pan yorkshires, and another muffin pan with the popovers that rise and are cooked until brown and crisp we love them both way. Always use Beef drippings mixes with oil in the pan about l/4! thick which is heated till it bubbles then the mix which has been standing in the refrigerator and is very cold is poured into the hot fat and backed at a high heat. mmmmmm


----------



## Spider

Good evening all. We had a gentle rain all day. Wasn't real warm but the rain has made it smell like spring for sure .
Gagesmom, it is so sad to see that happening but have seen behavior like that before and it does bother a person for a long time. I always worry about the child.
Julie, your strength is a true light to all of us. And many others on here. Reading what all have experienced. I guess it is called life and how we react to it is important .
Jinx, would love to have coffee with you, my mom is really worrying me and I have a brother who can't see it and plus mom covers it all up for him.
My husbands parents call every night at seven because his mother is having panic attacks. I feel guilty no matter what I do during the day. If I am at work or having fun, or laughing or making plans. Love them all but I wish right now I could wave a wand. 
Angora, can't believe your robin is still doing that and for so many hours. I think he needs therapy!!!! He must need a new beak by now.
Nanacaren, what precious pictures.
Baby Quinn is so cute.
I am going to go to bed, so tired tonight . Prayers to all and hugs to all.
Poledra, don't work to hard.
Happy birthday to those celebrating and sorry to read of the loss of your pet. We have had to do that to cats and dogs and is not easy , even if they are ill.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> They are made pretty much the same. Yes kind of like fried chicken. Oh yes I was reading once where two sisters stopped talking to each other over using milk or water in the Yorkshire pudding. I have always used regular milk until tonight. When I asked a friend that is from Yorkshire I was told to use what ever I wanted as long as they turn out.


You should try convincing a student, Afro-Am, that the gravy you make to go with chicken is made with milk-- her mom always used water! I like your friend's response!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Designer1234 said:


> My Nana made the pan yorkshire pudding which, I have been told is more commonly made in the UK, while my Mother made the same recipe in muffin tins and allowed them to puff up and we called them popovers. Once in awhile I make two pans - one that I take out of the oven and let them 'fall' so they are more like the pan yorkshires, and another muffin pan with the popovers that rise and are cooked until brown and crisp we love them both way. Always use Beef drippings mixes with oil in the pan about l/4! thick which is heated till it bubbles then the mix which has been standing in the refrigerator and is very cold is poured into the hot fat and backed at a high heat. mmmmmm


Ah, had not heard about cold batter, knew about hot pan. Will have to try that.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> I am off to bed too, I am shattered.


It is good you didn't try to call the authorities while she was there as she might have attacked YOU! What you did took courage-- you are our HERO! At least the little girl knows someone cared about her!


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a love! He is quite the looker and just 6 months old...a real lady killer he will be...LOL. Love the little cap on him.


agnescr said:


> had a visit from Quinn GGS today his mum was at hairdressers so ex's partner brought him up..he is now 6 months old


----------



## pammie1234

Good evening from Texas. Dolly Claire, Happy Birthday! I think I am late, but I still wanted to wish you a great day.

Great pics and beautiful babies! I also like the name Quinn.

I admire all of you who cook so much. I just can't seem to want to do it lately. I had cereal tonight, but probably needed more protein as I'm getting a little hungry.

I worked at DD's school today and it went well. This has been our state testing week. I hate all of those tests, but they don't ask me!

I made two little bunnies for the boys. I'm going to try to make them "smile" instead of "frown." The upside down Y they had on the pattern makes the bunny look a little like Hitler! Plus, I like a happier bunny!

I'm caught up for now so I guess I'll check the rest of my email. Later!


----------



## Gweniepooh

The class I purchased was through Annie's and the instructor is from Australia. She is quite good. I did the Bavarian workshop here and even though the teacher was excellent I really got confused. Having the visuals that you can play over and over and over was a real help I thought. If you've never done a class with Annie's the go on sale quite often and are always available to you. You can send questions to the instructor also.



agnescr said:


> love the headband Gwen ..have tried Bavarian crochet but just cant do it


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL....typing too fast....LOL...DH has a bi beard he could twist a headband around but very little on the "roof"...LOL


Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I was also wondering why her DH would want another head band as DD was the one wearing it? :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Never made popovers...someone needs to share a good recipe.....please.


Dreamweaver said:


> That is how we make our popovers as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is heartbreaking. At least you spoke up to her. Hopefully she will be more mindful of what she does to the child. It is a shame you couldn't get a tag number but at least you tried. How unsettling of you and prayers for the child.



gagesmom said:


> finally caught up as I had to go out earlier.
> So here is what happened on my way home from work.....
> there was a woman and little girl walking on the sidewalk further ahead of me. The woman grabs a handful of the girls hair and yanks her head back and smacks her a good hard one across the face. I stopped dead in my tracks with my mouth hanging open. The woman sees me and asks me what the f am I looking at. I said I was looking at calling the police. She told me none to politely to mind my own business. I told her that it was my business as she did it right in front of me. She told me it was her daughter and to stay out of it. they then continued to walk and got in a car that was further down the street parked behind another and drove the opposite direction. So I couldn't get her license plate. I am still bothered by this hours later. I feel as I should have done more. It makes me wonder and worry about what happens to this poor child behind closed doors.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay, I'm off for tonight. Will be sending up prayers for those in need; special prayers for Silverowl & Paul's mom Hoping one of you wonderful cooks will post the popover & Yorkshire Pudding recipe. My mouth is watering they sound so good. TTYL {{{{{hugs for everyone}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> finally caught up as I had to go out earlier.
> So here is what happened on my way home from work.....
> there was a woman and little girl walking on the sidewalk further ahead of me. The woman grabs a handful of the girls hair and yanks her head back and smacks her a good hard one across the face. I stopped dead in my tracks with my mouth hanging open. The woman sees me and asks me what the f am I looking at. I said I was looking at calling the police. She told me none to politely to mind my own business. I told her that it was my business as she did it right in front of me. She told me it was her daughter and to stay out of it. they then continued to walk and got in a car that was further down the street parked behind another and drove the opposite direction. So I couldn't get her license plate. I am still bothered by this hours later. I feel as I should have done more. It makes me wonder and worry about what happens to this poor child behind closed doors.


This is a hard one Melody- as you say if she does it in public- what on earth does the child suffer at home. You have no way of identifying them that I can think of.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I used to have drippings in the freezer until recently. I realized today that I no longer have any. And all my suet including my vegetable suet is gone. I used coconut oil, rice flour and a gluten free flour mix for mine. Your meal sounds delish!! Fresh avocado mmmm, lucky you. Mushy peas are good, I don't cook them as much as grandma did. Mine are barely cooked and blended with mint added to it. Mum always had a garden, still does. Nothing quite like fresh peas. Most years I grow mine all winter inside in pots. This year I was a bit lazy with my fresh greens and vegetables.


Yet another casualty in the barn. I agree fresh avocado is good- all three are ripening now- so I will have a glut! Bang goes the diet!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> That omelet and spinach sound good!


Tasted good too! Have some cabbage and onion I have sweated for tea- debating whether to cook my fish.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider, I think it is partly a matter of being able to let the stress go- I have 'ear bashed' a lot of people here in that process.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So far, we'll be meeting up with him & his wife in Houston along with several other siblings and spouses, we might just take a side trip to Dallas also. We don't have it all planned out yet, but sure is fun to start the planning.



Dreamweaver said:


> Does this mean you are coming to Dallas???


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> had a visit from Quinn GGS today his mum was at hairdressers so ex's partner brought him up..he is now 6 months old


Awe, a cutie for sure!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Melody -- how sad for you to have witnessed that and I feel so sad for the child. With all the wonderful people out there who want to be parents and aren't able to who see parents who don't deserve them...it's heartbreaking and so unfair. It's probably best that you didn't engage with her more. Even still, a report to the police with descriptions of the mother and child will start a record and if they ever called to the house for an incident, they'll have some other file notes to back it up.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> I was sort of on time this morning for a change, have been up since very silly o'clock. Exercise what is that?? for me it has been chasing animals back into their pastures. Have found most of the kitchen and half of the laundry room. the crafts have been put on hold for now. A slip is a good idea. That is nice that yo get to talk to David when he is away. My cousin doesn't call home he says it makes him miss the wife and kids too much. I am more for the talking while out of town. Then quality time on weekends is good to. Going to be a long week here but so worth it. :wink: :wink:
> going to take Chrissy's bf home then put the Yorkshire pudding in. mmmm then dinner :-D :-D


I think we talk much more when he's on the road than we do at home, at home he has the tv remote in hand. :roll: 
But we do have fun together when we are working on projects or going somewhere. 
Very worth it. :wink: 
Poor Seth, he needs a mini tractor.  or a Semi, then he'd run over those zombies. lolol


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> Wow, that sounds more like a week to me instead of a day. Bravo! I will admit to getting a lot more done when I was younger than I do now.


Some days are much more productive than others, I do have days where I don't do much more than knit.


----------



## iamsam

another precious baby - goodness - we have a lot of lovely babies on this site. --- sam



agnescr said:


> had a visit from Quinn GGS today his mum was at hairdressers so ex's partner brought him up..he is now 6 months old


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> they were very into it. Even if I had of been talking to them they would not have heard.


LOL!! It certainly looked like it too.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Evening meal for SaintbGeorge's Day and grandma.
> The evening sky a little bit ago.
> Had to change the Yorkshire pudding so they are gluten free. Recipe from the box of gf flour. They didn't rise as much as my regular Yorkshire pudding but do taste good. Don't think my tins were hot enough didn't make the proper sound when I poured the batter


Looks fantastic either way. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

the making of another boo radley. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! We'd have to tunnel to get everywhere we wanted to go so that we never had to go outside. It would be fun being neighbors.


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> finally caught up as I had to go out earlier.
> So here is what happened on my way home from work.....
> there was a woman and little girl walking on the sidewalk further ahead of me. The woman grabs a handful of the girls hair and yanks her head back and smacks her a good hard one across the face. I stopped dead in my tracks with my mouth hanging open. The woman sees me and asks me what the f am I looking at. I said I was looking at calling the police. She told me none to politely to mind my own business. I told her that it was my business as she did it right in front of me. She told me it was her daughter and to stay out of it. they then continued to walk and got in a car that was further down the street parked behind another and drove the opposite direction. So I couldn't get her license plate. I am still bothered by this hours later. I feel as I should have done more. It makes me wonder and worry about what happens to this poor child behind closed doors.


I totally understand why you are still bothered by it, but there really wasn't too much more you could have done then as even if you had called the police, she likely would have disappeared before they got there. But by saying what you did, she may start to think about what she's doing, and the little girl may now realize that what is happening is not right and tell someone, hopefully someone soon who can help her. I don't know why people think it's okay to treat a child so harshly, as she probably just wants her mommys love, heartbreaking. 
Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I have a hill that I could do that with. I have talked about building there a few times. So far haven't done anything about it.


Here are some ideas from Hundertwasser, an Austrian architect who ended up in New Zealand at the end of his life.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....typing too fast....LOL...DH has a bi beard he could twist a headband around but very little on the "roof"...LOL


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> the making of another boo radley. --- sam


  
Love To Kill a Mockingbird, lost count of how many times I've read that.  Just bought another copy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Some days are much more productive than others, I do have days where I don't do much more than knit.


And it is said only in praise. I love that you do so much and even have days just for knitting. Best of both worlds. I wish I had a DIL like you. I think your MIL is one lucky lady. Your DH too


----------



## Cashmeregma

Oops


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Here are some ideas from Hundertwasser, an Austrian architect who ended up in New Zealand at the end of his life.


Known here for a public toilet in Kawakawa that has become a tourist attraction.


----------



## Poledra65

Angora1 said:


> And it is said only in praise. I love that you do so much and even have days just for knitting. Best of both worlds. I wish I had a DIL like you. I think your MIL is one lucky lady. Your DH too


  
We get into a lot of trouble together, my stepmother and I, well, David too when he's in the mix, but we have a lot of fun. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I try to have a little balance, but some weeks that plan just goes right out the window. 
David should be headed home from the shop here in a little while, a day earlier than expected, he was a day off because he left on Sunday instead of Monday, was trying to convince me that tomorrow was Friday. We aren't in New Zealand. lolol


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Known here for a public toilet in Kawakawa that has become a tourist attraction.


 :XD: Is that a composting toilet? Will have to google. I saw he had a house called a bottle house and think that was in NZ. I should be sleeping. I'm taking DH to the castle tomorrow and lunch out first. Think I get excited before trips and can't sleep. The sky cleared up and no moon so have been looking at the planets and stars with binoculars. Can see so much more with no moon. Now if I could just fall asleep.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I'm all caught up again for a little while. The plants are all inside as it's supposed to get down to 32F tonight and I didn't want everything to get too cold, I'll just put them all back out on the porch again in the morning. 
I guess I'll get off the computer and do a little more knitting.
Nite all, sweet dreams and a great tomorrow.
Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> We get into a lot of trouble together, my stepmother and I, well, David too when he's in the mix, but we have a lot of fun. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I try to have a little balance, but some weeks that plan just goes right out the window.
> David should be headed home from the shop here in a little while, a day earlier than expected, he was a day off because he left on Sunday instead of Monday, was trying to convince me that tomorrow was Friday. We aren't in New Zealand. lolol


Oh that is funny, and yes, it is your step-mother. Oh to have a daughter like you or daughters like you and Pup Lover. I would be so lucky. What fun we could have.
Glad David will get home earlier. Hmmmmm think I'm on NZ time tonight.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm all caught up again for a little while. The plants are all inside as it's supposed to get down to 32F tonight and I didn't want everything to get too cold, I'll just put them all back out on the porch again in the morning.
> I guess I'll get off the computer and do a little more knitting.
> Nite all, sweet dreams and a great tomorrow.
> Hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!


Night. Sleep well.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> finally caught up as I had to go out earlier.
> So here is what happened on my way home from work.....
> there was a woman and little girl walking on the sidewalk further ahead of me. The woman grabs a handful of the girls hair and yanks her head back and smacks her a good hard one across the face. I stopped dead in my tracks with my mouth hanging open. The woman sees me and asks me what the f am I looking at. I said I was looking at calling the police. She told me none to politely to mind my own business. I told her that it was my business as she did it right in front of me. She told me it was her daughter and to stay out of it. they then continued to walk and got in a car that was further down the street parked behind another and drove the opposite direction. So I couldn't get her license plate. I am still bothered by this hours later. I feel as I should have done more. It makes me wonder and worry about what happens to this poor child behind closed doors.


How upsetting. That little girl at least knows that not everybody thinks that behavior is good. So sad and goes on much more than we know.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> As I walked in the door Greg could see my face was red as a stop sign and was on the verge of tears. He asked what was wrong and when I told him he was upset too. I think I am going to do what you do. write it down and then let the ashes float away.


And hold that little girl in our prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Designer1234 said:


> My Nana made the pan yorkshire pudding which, I have been told is more commonly made in the UK, while my Mother made the same recipe in muffin tins and allowed them to puff up and we called them popovers. Once in awhile I make two pans - one that I take out of the oven and let them 'fall' so they are more like the pan yorkshires, and another muffin pan with the popovers that rise and are cooked until brown and crisp we love them both way. Always use Beef drippings mixes with oil in the pan about l/4! thick which is heated till it bubbles then the mix which has been standing in the refrigerator and is very cold is poured into the hot fat and backed at a high heat. mmmmmm


I think the main difference is the pan used. As you say, the muffin tins were called popovers and the pan is yorkshire pudding, but can be the same batter. I remember the texture as different with yorshire pudding being flatter and so good with butter and gravy. Yes decadence. Popovers seemed to be lighter and just a little crunch and so good too. Haven't had since I was a little girl.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> Never made popovers...someone needs to share a good recipe.....please.


They are pretty easy
2 eggs
1 cup flour
1 cup milk
1/2 tsp salt
Throw it all in the blender on high for a minute
Spray muffin tin with Pam, put pan in oven for 5 minutes at 425F
Pour batter in hot pan. Bake 15 minutes
Serve with gravy.
If I make them other than in the bender they don't seem to puff up as well, no idea why.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Tasted good too! Have some cabbage and onion I have sweated for tea- debating whether to cook my fish.


? Cabbage & onion tea??why?


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> ? Cabbage & onion tea??why?


NZ for the evening meal!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Angora1 said:


> Here are some ideas from Hundertwasser, an Austrian architect who ended up in New Zealand at the end of his life.


They look a little like Carens hobbit house only bigger :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> NZ for the evening meal!


Do you actually drink the cabbage and onion tea or is it not tea as we would think of it?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> They look a little like Carens hobbit house only bigger :lol:


Yes, exactly, only bigger.


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> Do you actually drink the cabbage and onion tea or is it not tea as we would think of it.


No not to drink- the meal is known as Tea- and I ate the cabbage that I had cooked with the onion, with a bit of grated cheese thrown in. Am going to finish it of with some of my cornbread!


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> had a visit from Quinn GGS today his mum was at hairdressers so ex's partner brought him up..he is now 6 months old


What a cutie pie. Beautiful blue eyes and the hat looks so sweet on him.


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> This was delightful! I never imagined songs about knitting or incorporating knitting. Is this a regular program?


Re the radio 4 knitting program http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0418p75
As far as I'm aware its a one-off.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> No not to drink- the meal is known as Tea- and I ate the cabbage that I had cooked with the onion, with a bit of grated cheese thrown in. Am going to finish it of with some of my cornbread!


That makes more sense, I thought you were making a drink from cabbage & onion & couldn't imagine that :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> No not to drink- the meal is known as Tea- and I ate the cabbage that I had cooked with the onion, with a bit of grated cheese thrown in. Am going to finish it of with some of my cornbread!


Aaaaaah. Now I understand. Knew it might be Tea like I took my aunt to or it might actually be cabbage and onion tea for one's health. Yuck. LOL But you know I would drink it if it helps our health.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> No not to drink- the meal is known as Tea- and I ate the cabbage that I had cooked with the onion, with a bit of grated cheese thrown in. Am going to finish it of with some of my cornbread!


You are making me hungry and it's 2 am. I had veggie coconut milk curry. Put some pineapple in it and might go have a spoonful. :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> That makes more sense, I thought you were making a drink from cabbage & onion & couldn't imagine that :roll:


It has given me a giggle anyway! Another variation of usage!


----------



## Lurker 2

Angora1 said:


> You are making me hungry and it's 2 am. I had veggie coconut milk curry. Put some pineapple in it and might go have a spoonful. :wink:


It is going down very nicely with the cornbread crumbled in!


----------



## iamsam

it is the one movie that followed the book word for word. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Love To Kill a Mockingbird, lost count of how many times I've read that.  Just bought another copy.


----------



## Bonnie7591

I cleaned my fridge yesterday, discovered I had a forgotten bag of beets in there from my garden last fall so this morning I made a big pot of Dukobohr borscht. DH is not a big fan of it but Neil & I love it. I froze 4 large jars & left enough in the fridge for lunch tomorrow. I think it tastes better made with fresh dill but had only dried stuff. I would like to can it but not sure if it would stay good with the cream in it. 
I went to my physio appt this afternoon, she thinks may have tendonitis in my forearm from using it so much while the ar was in the sling, she worked on it until it almost feels bruised but not aching like it was so maybe she untied the knots in there. She was happy with the progress in moment.
This evening we visited our friends whose daughter is home from UK, the picture I ordered came on the bus tonight so we delivered it, she was very pleased with it.
Melody, so upsetting seeing someone being mean to a child, I hope the mother thinks about your remarks & stops the abuse.
The wind howled like a hurricane all last night & today, started raining mid afternoon & still at it, a cold miserable night. Hopefully it won't turn to snow.
Well, time for sleep, night all


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> My word. I'm surprised he hasn't beaten himself to death! :shock:


Yes, rather amazing. His bangs are a little gentler now.


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> Braces hold up mens trousers (or childrens) and suspender belts hold up stockings. A garter is what a bride has around her leg (maybe held up stockings before suspender belts?)


We used elastic garters to hold up knee socks when I was young.


----------



## TNS

Angora1 said:


> Here are some ideas from Hundertwasser, an Austrian architect who ended up in New Zealand at the end of his life.


I love Hundertwasser's work, went to see the Hundertwasser house in Vienna several times, exterior only, as its tenanted. I also saw an exhibition of his artwork, mostly paintings, a couple of years ago. No one seems to know him in UK.


----------



## iamsam

I do believe it is way past my bedtime so I best go to bed. see you in the morning. --- sam


----------



## Silverowl

agnescr said:


> My son always wanted a plate sized Yorkshire pudding so that the whole meal would fit inside it


The traditional way was to eat Yorkshires is with gravy before your meat and veg.


----------



## agnescr

NanaCaren said:


> YUmmy!!!! that is a good idea but you'd have to work fast to fill i. Hmmm may try that will smaller plate sized ones next get together.


try 7 inch round cake tins :mrgreen:


----------



## agnescr

darowil said:


> Braces hold up mens trousers (or childrens) and suspender belts hold up stockings. A garter is what a bride has around her leg (maybe held up stockings before suspender belts?)


thats it exactly darowil


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> I seldom have dripping nowadays so use olive oil instead- prefer olive to the others. I bought a small fillet of Monk fish today- which I will curry, and maybe have along with my cornbread I made yesterday- still perfecting that one! Just had a tiny avocado grown by Anna next door- her Dad brought them from Samoa, and she grew the tree from the pit- it is a huge tree- a cheese omelet and spinach- may have an after lunch nap! I don't think Mum made mushy peas ever- we were more into straight from the pod. Mum was a brilliant provider with her garden.


deep fried fish, chips and mushy peas with malt vinegar .... delish


----------



## angelam

agnescr said:


> had a visit from Quinn GGS today his mum was at hairdressers so ex's partner brought him up..he is now 6 months old


He's growing so fast. Seems like he was only born last week! He's gorgeous.


----------



## angelam

agnescr said:


> My son always wanted a plate sized Yorkshire pudding so that the whole meal would fit inside it


You can get those too!!


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> finally caught up as I had to go out earlier.
> So here is what happened on my way home from work.....
> there was a woman and little girl walking on the sidewalk further ahead of me. The woman grabs a handful of the girls hair and yanks her head back and smacks her a good hard one across the face. I stopped dead in my tracks with my mouth hanging open. The woman sees me and asks me what the f am I looking at. I said I was looking at calling the police. She told me none to politely to mind my own business. I told her that it was my business as she did it right in front of me. She told me it was her daughter and to stay out of it. they then continued to walk and got in a car that was further down the street parked behind another and drove the opposite direction. So I couldn't get her license plate. I am still bothered by this hours later. I feel as I should have done more. It makes me wonder and worry about what happens to this poor child behind closed doors.


That is terrible- I don't have a problem with a smack on the hand or bottom (clothed) for a naughty child, but never yanking hair or hitting across the face no matter what the child has done. Well MAYBE pulling the hair if they keep doing it to other children to show them what it is like to have hair pulled-they may not realise that they are hurting the other children. But what you describe fits none of them.
But as you don't know anything about them you can't do anything about it. Even if you had rang the police by the time they go there the woman would have gone.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> You should try convincing a student, Afro-Am, that the gravy you make to go with chicken is made with milk-- her mom always used water! I like your friend's response!


Never made gravy with milk- thought it was always milk, to me milk would make it a sauce, such as a white sauce.


----------



## Patches39

kehinkle said:


> Condolences to Desert Joy. So sorry you had to do that. My BFF just lost one of her dogs recently. Hope Maya helps you to heal.
> 
> Prayers for all who needed them. Paul's mom is in my thoughts along with Bulldog's DH with his medical problems. Hugs to all.
> 
> Loving thoughts to all,
> 
> Kathy


ditto, prayers going up


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Kansas Gma & Kathy, that horse photo was too funny with that caption.


ditto :-D


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> No not to drink- the meal is known as Tea- and I ate the cabbage that I had cooked with the onion, with a bit of grated cheese thrown in. Am going to finish it of with some of my cornbread!


For me it was self explanatory- she was going to eat cabbage ands onion for her evening meal. In fact it is almost time for me to go down and eat tea.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Just back from a lovely day out. Here's a taster of the lovely bluebells we saw, I'll post some more tomorrow.


 :shock: awesome


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> For me it was self explanatory- she was going to eat cabbage ands onion for her evening meal. In fact it is almost time for me to go down and eat tea.


So are you having a cup of tea after tea? We do here!


----------



## Patches39

Dreamweaver said:


> Have wondered about how that was going. Prayers to all of you on the way. It is such a difficult time.....


Ditto joining you in prayer


----------



## Patches39

jheiens said:


> Did anyone see that today is *Dollyclaire's* birthday?
> 
> Best wishes for the day to you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


and many more :-D :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> We used elastic garters to hold up knee socks when I was young.


Come to think of it so did we- not that they were ever all that effective. Not sure what we called them though-don't remember a name for them.


----------



## darowil

TNS said:


> So are you having a cup of tea after tea? We do here!


Probably not- but if I do decide on a hot drink it will be tea and not coffee as I prefer to sleep. But I do rather miss my nights sitting here on the TP and knitting! But do seem to be sleeping better which I guess is a good thing. But as I didn't get tired I find it hard to be convinced that I should be getting my beauty sleep.


----------



## KateB

Morning all! Quite a reasonable morning here, a bit cloudy but dry so far.
Sassafras - So sorry to hear about your little dog, but it's the last kindness we can do for them.
Agnes - What a lovely wee boy and a great name too. Is it a family surname or did they just like it?
Mel - What a horrible experience for you, but as others have said, not much more you could have done about it than you did.
Need to get some housework or knitting done (I wonder which will win? :lol: ) before Luke comes this afternoon. This video is Luke playing an attachment for the Hoover like a trumpet! Speak later.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am off to meet Angela this morning for a cup of coffee and a natter.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

Here's some more bluebells.....


----------



## agnescr

KateB said:


> Morning all! Quite a reasonable morning here, a bit cloudy but dry so far.
> 
> Agnes - What a lovely wee boy and a great name too. Is it a family surname or did they just like it?
> 
> He is growing so quickly and very nosey and active,loves bath time and anything that will fit in his mouth lol
> 
> how just like a bairn to use attachments as a trumpet... we have been using loo roll inners with Quinn....GD just liked the name but a new name for the family


----------



## agnescr

Purple the bluebells look gorgeous and the colour so right for you :lol:


----------



## agnescr

It has been raining and misty here for last couple of days but the sun is trying to break through,would be good gardening weather if it weren't for my poor finger.can't garden, can't knit, can't crochet and i am fed up reading :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone... just posting the photo of myself,mum and Serena. 

I will catch up on here shortly...


----------



## agnescr

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... just posting the photo of myself,mum and Serena.
> 
> I will catch up on here shortly...


Sugar...lovely picture...one to treasure


----------



## melyn

lol i was telling my husband today that i need a little fridge and a kettle down there and his reply was spose u will be asking for a loo down there as well if u do that rofl hmmmmmmm there is space to do a little leanto between the the greenhouse and the summerhouse big enough to hold a porta potty like u have in caravans rofl



Dreamweaver said:


> Oh, I want to live in there. Everything I need if the garden fairies will deliver a sip of something every once I awhile,,,,


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Morning all! Quite a reasonable morning here, a bit cloudy but dry so far.
> Sassafras - So sorry to hear about your little dog, but it's the last kindness we can do for them.
> Agnes - What a lovely wee boy and a great name too. Is it a family surname or did they just like it?
> Mel - What a horrible experience for you, but as others have said, not much more you could have done about it than you did.
> Need to get some housework or knitting done (I wonder which will win? :lol: ) before Luke comes this afternoon. This video is Luke playing an attachment for the Hoover like a trumpet! Speak later.


Sounds like some housework was done. Who needs expensive toys at that age? They can find there own fun if allowed to do so.


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... just posting the photo of myself,mum and Serena.
> 
> I will catch up on here shortly...


You need one with your DD in it to so you have the 4 generations. Precious photos these ones


----------



## sugarsugar

Pup lover said:


> I love Nora Robetts, have all of her books. I like the Robb ones also, not sure shes written anything I dont like.


Ditto.. Not many that I havent read.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> You need one with your DD in it to so you have the 4 generations. Precious photos these ones


Over the weekend I am hoping to get that.


----------



## sugarsugar

Dreamweaver said:


> And this is the woman who wants to keep the baby over the week-end? Not likely........ Is his name on the birth certificate? Has he made any monetary contribution or plans to? I don't mean to be hard-hearted, but do remember that anything started now will be hard to reverse later so I would surely be sure your DD and Serena's future is well thought out....


I know, I have said it all. :roll:


----------



## nittergma

Gorgeous pictures! I love the old tree.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am off to meet Angela this morning for a cup of coffee and a natter.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Here's some more bluebells.....


----------



## nittergma

Agnes and Sugar, what lovely pictures! the babies are so cute, beautiful families!


sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... just posting the photo of myself,mum and Serena.
> 
> I will catch up on here shortly...


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> Good morning from a bright and breezy Fife, washing is out, house tidy, need to get some shopping and then of to visit Colin this afternoon and see if they have resolved some of the problems from Saturday,he had pulled out 2 feeding tube and all the tubes for his antibiotics etc and the head monitor, not heard from his family,so don,t know what I will find out today,funny thing was though Saturday is the best he has looked for in a long time.Good thought and hugs to one and all. Will try to catch up a few pages tc all xx


Oh dear, sorry to hear this. I hope there is an improvement very soon.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Today coffee was on the menu, needed the extra boost. Earlier in the week It's been pear nectar, very good. No rain to speak of here, unless we count the few spits and sprinkles this afternoon while speaking to the pigs about staying in their pasture.
> Yes we are big on zombie apocalypse. :roll: Then again I know a certain truck driver that talks about it. Yes Seth is assuming he is allowed to drive the tractor. He would never be able to reach. He likes to dream big. :lol: :lol:


Go for it, Seth...big is the only way to dream!!
Won't be long before that dream comes true.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Never made popovers...someone needs to share a good recipe.....please.


Here is one that was posted on KP a while back, there are more this was just first on the list.

Yorkshire puddings my way..
Best made with the dripping from around the meat, because they have more flavour. 
Also, I don't measure, so this is a guess.
6oz plain white flour. ...make sure you DON'T use a flour that contains a raising agent.
large pinch of salt
2 eggs
milk 
splash of water
Mix everything together to make a batter that is about as thick as pouring cream, adding the water last. beat well, and leave to stand, beating it from time to time. 
Heat the oven to about 230 degrees. Put about half a teaspoon of fat, dripping, lard....not butter or margarine or olive oil, into each cup of a bun tin, and put it in the oven until the fat is very hot.
When you're ready to cook, you need to be fast. Beat the batter again, then as quickly as you can, fill each tin to nearly full, using a ladle. Put it straight back in the oven for twenty minutes. Don't open the oven door until they look like my picture!

Elsie Shufflebottom


----------



## Pup lover

Dreamweaver said:


> Love the shoes!!!!! I did Hyacinth beans once and would,love to try them again. Discovered today that the big potted miniature rose bush has broken the trellis and it is a plastic one, not wood. Guess I'll be doing more repair work. My backyard is this year's challenge too.....


We have done the hyacinth beans also and loved them, they are hard to find here though.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Growing up on a farm, we had sausage gravy, chicken gravy and steak gravy made with milk. Maybe it's gravy since it's with meat drippings or actual meat pieces? Italians call their pasta sauces gravy so it may have a very wide definition. I miss my Mom's cream gravy that we'd have with steak. Steak was browned in a cast iron pan and then put on a separate griddle in the oven to finish and then a gravy was made in the fry pan. I loved eating the biscuit and this gravy and never minded if someone wanted my piece of the steak.



darowil said:


> Never made gravy with milk- thought it was always milk, to me milk would make it a sauce, such as a white sauce.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> deep fried fish, chips and mushy peas with malt vinegar .... delish


Just had a mid night feast of Monkfish lightly fried with Thai Sweet Chilli sauce, over the last of this batch of my corn bread- also delish! don't do much deep frying when I am on my own!


----------



## RookieRetiree

We used rubber bands--



darowil said:


> Come to think of it so did we- not that they were ever all that effective. Not sure what we called them though-don't remember a name for them.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a Sunny Great Bend where it is a lovely 0c/32f at 7:57am. Stopping in real quick have to be out and about this morning. Will catch up when I get back. 

Today's coffee. 

Hugs to all and healing energy to those in need.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> For me it was self explanatory- she was going to eat cabbage ands onion for her evening meal. In fact it is almost time for me to go down and eat tea.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> It has been raining and misty here for last couple of days but the sun is trying to break through,would be good gardening weather if it weren't for my poor finger.can't garden, can't knit, can't crochet and i am fed up reading :thumbdown:


Lovely photo! Beautiful family! 
I can feel for your frustration!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Morning all! Quite a reasonable morning here, a bit cloudy but dry so far.
> Sassafras - So sorry to hear about your little dog, but it's the last kindness we can do for them.
> Agnes - What a lovely wee boy and a great name too. Is it a family surname or did they just like it?
> Mel - What a horrible experience for you, but as others have said, not much more you could have done about it than you did.
> Need to get some housework or knitting done (I wonder which will win? :lol: ) before Luke comes this afternoon. This video is Luke playing an attachment for the Hoover like a trumpet! Speak later.


That is cute, will have to show Seth this. Yesterday Seth realized his bikes were in the barn, He was having a fit trying to figure out what bike she and Luke could ride now. Was cute and sad at the same time. He figures he will be big enough to ride Adian's and Luke can ride Ethan's. They are Seth's older brother's bikes.


----------



## Pup lover

Angora1 said:


> Yes, just a matter of coming up with all the money. :roll: But once done and paid for. I guess they are going to be moving??? Hopefully utilities will be a lot less where they move to if that is still in the offing and if I have the right parents? One can dream big though and I would love to be like our friends without having to pay for utilities any more but just sit back and bring in money for the extra you sell to them.


Yes you have the right parents, she is determined to be there for at least another year, maybe more. Whatever, she changes her mind so much I cant keep up.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... just posting the photo of myself,mum and Serena.
> 
> I will catch up on here shortly...


Was DD holding the camera? it would also be lovely to have all four generations!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I see similar quite often around here, walking around the local Walmart. It is shocking to see just the same.


When I first started working at the public library, there was little we could do if we saw child abuse while at work...in later years when people became more aware that it was happening, we were required to report it. It's a shame that those who should be protecting their children are sometimes the ones inflicting the pain!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> lol i was telling my husband today that i need a little fridge and a kettle down there and his reply was spose u will be asking for a loo down there as well if u do that rofl hmmmmmmm there is space to do a little leanto between the the greenhouse and the summerhouse big enough to hold a porta potty like u have in caravans rofl


Sounds a wonderful retreat!


----------



## Lurker 2

Back to bed for me- got woken at 8 45 pm, after just an hour of sleep by a stupid computer telling me I needed something or other- find that very annoying, and barely slept after that. Time to try again!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the photos of the families -- I'm going back to bed for a bit before I finish cleaning up from the weekend - then it's off to my brother in law's to go through his Medicare options and to get him enrolled in a prescription plan and a supplement. We're ordering in pizza so DGS should be happy - He was wondering this morning whether his cousin (who is two) will have any grown up toys...as if at age 5, he's beyond such things. He'll take along some of his Switch and Go Dinos -- but I'll bet he'll play with Zach's toys because they'll be new to him.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> it is the one movie that followed the book word for word. --- sam


Also my favorite movie and book. Wish it were on tv again...I would certainly watch it.
And the part of Bo Radley was Robert Duvall's first movie role, from what I understand!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> For me it was self explanatory- she was going to eat cabbage ands onion for her evening meal. In fact it is almost time for me to go down and eat tea.


I, also, realized Julie was having the cabbage and onions for her evening meal.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am off to meet Angela this morning for a cup of coffee and a natter.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Here's some more bluebells.....


Those are so lovely...what a wonderful way to spend the day.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> It has been raining and misty here for last couple of days but the sun is trying to break through,would be good gardening weather if it weren't for my poor finger.can't garden, can't knit, can't crochet and i am fed up reading :thumbdown:


What a lovely group!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... just posting the photo of myself,mum and Serena.
> 
> I will catch up on here shortly...


Your mom looks so loving of Serena already..how lucky she is to have a loving grandma and a great-grandma as well.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> You should try convincing a student, Afro-Am, that the gravy you make to go with chicken is made with milk-- her mom always used water! I like your friend's response!


Mum made our gravy with water or chicken broth, a little milk or cream at the end sometimes. I prefer water or broth for gravies and milk for Yorkshire pudding and dumplings. Yes his response was the right one.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ah, had not heard about cold batter, knew about hot pan. Will have to try that.


Yes cold batter works the best for them to puff. Another thing I did not wait for last might.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Yet another casualty in the barn. I agree fresh avocado is good- all three are ripening now- so I will have a glut! Bang goes the diet!


I cut the avocados up and freeze them them I don't have to eatbtn
All right away.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a Sunny Great Bend where it is a lovely 0c/32f at 7:57am. Stopping in real quick have to be out and about this morning. Will catch up when I get back.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Hugs to all and healing energy to those in need.


Hmmm!!coffee looks delicious, always.
Good morning, Caren!
Junek


----------



## nittergma

Your meal looks delicious Caren. And the night sky is as well. Gotta try yourkshire pudding one of these days it looks good.


NanaCaren said:


> Evening meal for SaintbGeorge's Day and grandma.
> The evening sky a little bit ago.
> Had to change the Yorkshire pudding so they are gluten free. Recipe from the box of gf flour. They didn't rise as much as my regular Yorkshire pudding but do taste good. Don't think my tins were hot enough didn't make the proper sound when I poured the batter


----------



## Pup lover

Prayers for Silverowl, Paul and his mum

Valerie hoping things are going well with your treatments

Agnes hope your finger is hurting less and nice to focus on reading for awhile. At least you have another hobby that doesnt require using the finger.

Betty prayers for you and DH, hope that they can get this figured out and stopped.

Angela hope the walk helped your foot and didnt hurt it.

Caren looks like the water is sslloowwllyy receding. We are to have rain here today. Tulips are finally up daffodils are coming, rain would be welcome in a reasonable amount hopefully. Hi to Jamie and Seth, I enjoy House also.

Gwen love the headband, Brantley has changed a lot!!!! Lol couldn't resist... DD looks lovely as usual as does the headband!

Julie I missed the 54 months lol! Your sweaters are beautiful you must knit every waking moment to get so much done so quickly.

Happy Birthday Dollyclaire!!

Rookie let me know if I can contribute anything else for next weekend. What specific knitting supplies do I need for the planned projects?

Almost caught up, have to go to dentist have a tooth bugging me and I'm doing my best to be a big girl about it and go before I'm dying with pain. So xanax for breakfast then if I'm ok after going to Bloomington to shop for some clothes with mom. Dogs go to vet tomorrow for their yearly shots etc so this weeks check is already gone lol always something. DGS did not see Dr. Monday they went to wrong place needed to be on the other side of Peoria so go again this next Monday. Still dont think its allergies, they were here last night and he got to running too much and youcould hear it starting in his breathing. To me that says asthma not allergies but I'm not a doctor.

Kaye I wish I had your dedication to be working out. I'd feel souchbetter I'm sure.

Prayers n hugs


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> My flowers inside. Just had to show you that the orchids are still blooming. The ones on the dining room table have been in bloom since Christmas. :shock: Still adding photos.
> 
> The Christmas Cactus is still blooming and new buds all the time. Four months now. Gotta love it.


Love seeing everyones gardens and flowers !


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good Day! Had t o share this....just love my DD & DH


----------



## ChrisEl

sugarsugar said:


> Ditto.. Not many that I havent read.


Haven't read much by this author (Nora Roberts)...will have to look for them...but I do know she has a bed and breakfast in Maryland called the Inn BoonsBoro...I think there is a series with the same name? Anyway, supposed to be a very nice place to stay....Google Inn BoonsBoro if you want to find out more.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wondeful picture. You should frame it.



sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... just posting the photo of myself,mum and Serena.
> 
> I will catch up on here shortly...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ditto....was thinking the same thing.


darowil said:


> You need one with your DD in it to so you have the 4 generations. Precious photos these ones


----------



## Gweniepooh

Learning something new...didn't know you could freeze avocados. Do they have to be in a cube of water or just sliced and frozen?



NanaCaren said:


> I cut the avocados up and freeze them them I don't have to eatbtn
> All right away.


----------



## gagesmom

9am and just signing on, going back to catch up.


----------



## Gweniepooh

thank you...Brantley grows a beard every winter....always says he is going to let it get really long but when the heat rolls in he ends up shaving it off. Maybe the headband would help him there...ROFL


----------



## gagesmom

Caught up and my tummy is rumbling, off I go in search of breakfast.


----------



## Designer1234

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are pretty easy
> 2 eggs
> 1 cup flour
> 1 cup milk
> 1/2 tsp salt
> Throw it all in the blender on high for a minute
> Spray muffin tin with Pam, put pan in oven for 5 minutes at 425F
> Pour batter in hot pan.
> 
> If I make them other than in the bender they don't seem to puff up as well, no idea why.


---------
I have also always put the batter in the Fridge for at least 2 hours so that it is very cold (my mother left it covered in the fridge overnight quite often)-- It seems to help make them rise when they are added to the 'hot' drippings with oil-- I have never used a spray--

My Mom always used the drippings and oil about l/4 inch deep and make sure that the rest of the muffin pans are oiled (I just use an oil brush)- I 'ALWAYS add at least some drippings from the roast. She sometimes used just drippings and didn't add oil but I can't remember how much so I always add a bit of oil - The drippings seem to make a difference in my opinion. Mine don't look as evenly risen (?) as the ones shown (Caren's} mine often rise unevenly,

Serve with gravy roast beef and mashed potatoes (we often use green beans with them as the other vegetable).

If you want heavier popover yorkshires - just take them out of the oven before they rise or when they just rise, and they will 'fall' and the yorkshires will taste more like my Grandmother's.

Make sure you put them in the oven as soon as the the batter is put into the hot oil -- this is important MMM good.

I have used the same recipe in a good cake pan or small roasting pan -- It still rises but it is much heavier - that is what my Grandmother used to do -- I believe that it is made more often that way in the UK --

If you wish it heavier you just take it out of the oven before it rises and sets - (just like if you take a muffin out too soon - they fall.

So mine are a mix of 3 generations and at my age - it must have been 75 at the least years since I tasted my Nana's yorkshires but I still remember them.

Here is my Mother's recipe --

2 cups of flour 
1 tsp baking powder
1 tsp salt
2 cups of milk (I use skim but they call for regular)
4 eggs

(1/2 full) Bake 15 minutes at 400-425Degrees

So it is slightly different recipe than Bonnie's. I have never used any other -- I often make a double recipe but use 7 eggs instead of 
8 eggs. This recipe rises beautifully and make sure you cook them so that they don't fall I let them get quite brown on top if you want light crisp popovers.

I always make a double batch as Pat and I like them the next day with leftover gravy - he sometimes eats the cold leftover popovers with butter. I like them with reheated gravy. mmmmmm!


----------



## Grandmapaula

Oh,my, I'm so far behind that I'm not going to be able to catch up until Saturday!!! I've been babysitting full time this week, because DD#2's kids have this week off school and watching a 2-year old means no computer or knitting time for Grandma. I'm so tired when I go home all I do is doze off with my laptop in my lap and needles in my hands - don't get much done that way (LOL)!!
Tomorrow, (Fri.), DD#1 has a day off, so Bob and I are going to look into the possibility of getting a new(er) car. We will look at some, but probably won't make a decision for a few weeks. His car is wonderful and comfortable, but it is 10 years old, and if we want to travel a little this summer and fall, we want something a little newer - maybe a 2012 or '13 model. Time will tell, I guess. Then, tomorrow night we are going to a concert of one of our favorite Gospel groups, Ernie Haas and Signature Sound. Haven't been to one of their concerts in about a year, so this will be a treat for us.
Well, I'm going to get Lili a snack and then it'll be nap time for her and maybe me too, although I'm going to try to speed-read through the 50+ pages that I'm behind. Praying for all of you - love you all, even though I don't get on very often to comment. Love and many prayers, Paula


----------



## purl2diva

Lovely families Agnes and Sugar!


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Day! Had t o share this....just love my DD & DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to put a comment in but had trouble subscribing -- It is excellent DH has a great voice -- so nice to see them singing together. Good job!


----------



## Designer1234

Silverowl said:


> The traditional way was to eat Yorkshires is with gravy before your meat and veg.


I didn't know that-- I have always eaten it with the beef and mashed potatoes and a vegetable. Interesting.


----------



## Designer1234

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... just posting the photo of myself,mum and Serena.
> 
> I will catch up on here shortly...


4 generations in your family including Serena's Mom-- Your love for her shows on your face - your Mother's face too. Aren't babies wonderful! You will love her for the rest of her life -- she is fortunate.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Hmmm!!coffee looks delicious, always.
> Good morning, Caren!
> Junek


Good morning June.


----------



## NanaCaren

nittergma said:


> Your meal looks delicious Caren. And the night sky is as well. Gotta try yourkshire pudding one of these days it looks good.


Thank you the roast was a little over cooked for my liking but everyone else loved it. Do give it a try, they are easy to make and very rewarding. 
The sky has been kind the past few days sharing it's lovely colours.


----------



## Spider

Good morning my friends, enjoying my coffee and cinnamon toast. So nice to have these days off. Finally got the three day schedule and then four off. This morning will leave for the lake and unpacking that house and organizing it. It is a rainy, grey day and that is ok with me then I will just work. Husband coming tomorrow with a trailer to bring the rest of the smaller things back to the apt. So will be on tonight or latter this afternoon. Have a productive day.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Learning something new...didn't know you could freeze avocados. Do they have to be in a cube of water or just sliced and frozen?


I just cut them put into a ziplock bag and freeze. My sis told I could freeze them so now I do.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> I love Hundertwasser's work, went to see the Hundertwasser house in Vienna several times, exterior only, as its tenanted. I also saw an exhibition of his artwork, mostly paintings, a couple of years ago. No one seems to know him in UK.


When I was in Vienna I got to go inside one of his homes. I actually got dizzy as there were no right corners and the floors aren't flat but like the earth. I was quite surprised by my physical reaction. I love his work though and if I got to live in one I am sure my body would adjust. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Silverowl said:


> The traditional way was to eat Yorkshires is with gravy before your meat and veg.


And to make it worse we had butter and gravy. :|


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> thats it exactly darowil


Aaaaah, and we say garter belts so take the belt around the bride's leg and attach a belt and Voila'. I love to see how words develop and change. :idea:


----------



## NanaCaren

Silverowl said:


> The traditional way was to eat Yorkshires is with gravy before your meat and veg.


We had them before the main meal lots of times. Mostly just us kids as there were way too many grandchildren


----------



## pammie1234

Thursday morning and I have yet to get busy! I wish I had a magic wand that would do all of my housework for me and then I could knit all day. Oh well, in another world! At least I'm not working!

I hope that everyone has a great day and accomplishes everything they want/need to. That definitely includes me!


----------



## Designer1234

I just saw this on the main forum -- I called Pat into my workshop "Cave" and showed it to him. He just grinned. But oh how true this is - thank heavens he is tidy and it is only my 'cave' that is in a constant state of Chaos. He came back in and said that tidyiness didnt cause me to make all the wonderful projects I had made during our marriage-- that what I did was more important than being tidy all the time 

-now you can see why I like him so much?


----------



## melyn

Hi everyone, I just came back from seeing the ENT specialist and he said he had good news, my head scan was fine no sign of any tumours. I didnt even know they were looking for any signs of 1 I thought they were looking at my inner ears. Anyway it was good news they didnt say whether thay actualy saw a brain but I am sure I got 1 lol. He did say that he is now as certain as he can be that I have meineers, he has given me some different tablets to try as I have been having some realy bad dizzy spells lately. I so hope they work as he is hoping because they are awfull, its not something I would wish on m worst enemy. Today so far I have had a fairly good day with only a mild feeling if I turn a bit too quickly or get up too fast from sitting. I am going to ry and do a bit of knitting in awhile but will have to be carefull as somtimes the moving of the fingers and needles start it off. 
Positive thoughts and prayers for all those in need and ((((((((((hugs))))))))))) for everyone. lyn x


----------



## Cashmeregma

darowil said:


> For me it was self explanatory- she was going to eat cabbage ands onion for her evening meal. In fact it is almost time for me to go down and eat tea.


How interesting to see it written like that. Thanks. Learning so much.

In Germany you aren't hungry, you have hunger.

You can even use breakfast as a verb. They would say we are breakfasting. Wir fruhstucken.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, loved To Kill A Mockingbird, both book and movie. Mary Murphy wrote Scout, Atticus and Boo, which is a follow up on book. 
Purple, oh I would love to paint picture of blue bells. Love blue flowers.
Gwen, how fun to hear your DD and DH jamming,
Daralene, enjoy your lunch out and castle visit. Have visited castle on one of Thousand Islands.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> So are you having a cup of tea after tea? We do here!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## melyn

ROFL love it and certainly applies to my house lol



Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the main forum -- I called Pat into my workshop "Cave" and showed it to him. He just grinned. But oh how true this is - thank heavens he is tidy and it is only my 'cave' that is in a constant state of Chaos. He came back in and said that tidyiness didnt cause me to make all the wonderful projects I had made during our marriage-- that what I did was more important than being tidy all the time
> 
> -now you can see why I like him so much?


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> It has been raining and misty here for last couple of days but the sun is trying to break through,would be good gardening weather if it weren't for my poor finger.can't garden, can't knit, can't crochet and i am fed up reading :thumbdown:


What a lovely family.


----------



## Sorlenna

Just dashing by--busy again today!

Mel, good on you for speaking up. I do hope that child finds help in others as well and that you gave her mother pause for thought (and that she gets help also).

Hugs & blessings to all--off to work!


----------



## Cashmeregma

So cute about the concert with DS playing ugly and then beautiful. I'll bet it will be a fantastic concert and get some laughs too. Have a great time at the concert.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... just posting the photo of myself,mum and Serena.
> 
> I will catch up on here shortly...


Lovely photo!!!! You look so lovely sugar. Nice to see you!!!


----------



## angelam

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Day! Had t o share this....just love my DD & DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of stars you've got there Gwen!


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> I, also, realized Julie was having the cabbage and onions for her evening meal.
> Junek


I actually make tea from things like dried dandelion leaves and roots and parsley roots so thought it might be a possibility. :XD:


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> I didn't know that-- I have always eaten it with the beef and mashed potatoes and a vegetable. Interesting.


Eating the Yorkshire pud before the main was the traditional way in Yorkshire. In the poorer families they told the kids the more Yorkshire pudding they ate the more meat they could have. Of course they filled themselves up with pudding and didn't want any meat, which was just as well as there probably wasn't any!


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I actually make tea from things like dried dandelion leaves and roots and parsley roots so thought it might be a possibility. :XD:


I do the same thing there are lots of weeds that are good as teas.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Eating the Yorkshire pud before the main was the traditional way in Yorkshire. In the poorer families they told the kids the more Yorkshire pudding they ate the more meat they could have. Of course they filled themselves up with pudding and didn't want any meat, which was just as well as there probably wasn't any!


Exactly what grandma would say. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

pammie1234 said:


> Thursday morning and I have yet to get busy! I wish I had a magic wand that would do all of my housework for me and then I could knit all day. Oh well, in another world! At least I'm not working!
> 
> I hope that everyone has a great day and accomplishes everything they want/need to. That definitely includes me!


If you ever find that magic wand, please let me know where you got it from?!


----------



## Pup lover

Bonnie7591 said:


> I cleaned my fridge yesterday, discovered I had a forgotten bag of beets in there from my garden last fall so this morning I made a big pot of Dukobohr borscht. DH is not a big fan of it but Neil & I love it. I froze 4 large jars & left enough in the fridge for lunch tomorrow. I think it tastes better made with fresh dill but had only dried stuff. I would like to can it but not sure if it would stay good with the cream in it.
> I went to my physio appt this afternoon, she thinks may have tendonitis in my forearm from using it so much while the ar was in the sling, she worked on it until it almost feels bruised but not aching like it was so maybe she untied the knots in there. She was happy with the progress in moment.
> This evening we visited our friends whose daughter is home from UK, the picture I ordered came on the bus tonight so we delivered it, she was very pleased with it.
> Melody, so upsetting seeing someone being mean to a child, I hope the mother thinks about your remarks & stops the abuse.
> The wind howled like a hurricane all last night & today, started raining mid afternoon & still at it, a cold miserable night. Hopefully it won't turn to snow.
> Well, time for sleep, night all


Could you can it up to the point of adding the cream then finish it when ready to use?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sending you healing thoughts and hope that the new pills work wonders for you. Take is easy until the new meds have a time to work. Glad that the scans were negative for tumors and positive for brain.



melyn said:


> Hi everyone, I just came back from seeing the ENT specialist and he said he had good news, my head scan was fine no sign of any tumours. I didnt even know they were looking for any signs of 1 I thought they were looking at my inner ears. Anyway it was good news they didnt say whether thay actualy saw a brain but I am sure I got 1 lol. He did say that he is now as certain as he can be that I have meineers, he has given me some different tablets to try as I have been having some realy bad dizzy spells lately. I so hope they work as he is hoping because they are awfull, its not something I would wish on m worst enemy. Today so far I have had a fairly good day with only a mild feeling if I turn a bit too quickly or get up too fast from sitting. I am going to ry and do a bit of knitting in awhile but will have to be carefull as somtimes the moving of the fingers and needles start it off.
> Positive thoughts and prayers for all those in need and ((((((((((hugs))))))))))) for everyone. lyn x


----------



## martina

Melvyn, good news as you can now get the most appropriate treatment, although Meniere's is a nasty condition.


----------



## NanaCaren

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, I just came back from seeing the ENT specialist and he said he had good news, my head scan was fine no sign of any tumours. I didnt even know they were looking for any signs of 1 I thought they were looking at my inner ears. Anyway it was good news they didnt say whether thay actualy saw a brain but I am sure I got 1 lol. He did say that he is now as certain as he can be that I have meineers, he has given me some different tablets to try as I have been having some realy bad dizzy spells lately. I so hope they work as he is hoping because they are awfull, its not something I would wish on m worst enemy. Today so far I have had a fairly good day with only a mild feeling if I turn a bit too quickly or get up too fast from sitting. I am going to ry and do a bit of knitting in awhile but will have to be carefull as somtimes the moving of the fingers and needles start it off.
> Positive thoughts and prayers for all those in need and ((((((((((hugs))))))))))) for everyone. lyn x


Glad there are no tumors. :thumbup: I hope the tablets work for you, it is not fun when you get dizzy just trying to function in day to day life. I get like that when my sinuses are not behaving. Sending (((((HUGS))))) to you.


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> That is terrible- I don't have a problem with a smack on the hand or bottom (clothed) for a naughty child, but never yanking hair or hitting across the face no matter what the child has done. Well MAYBE pulling the hair if they keep doing it to other children to show them what it is like to have hair pulled-they may not realise that they are hurting the other children. But what you describe fits none of them.
> But as you don't know anything about them you can't do anything about it. Even if you had rang the police by the time they go there the woman would have gone.


I agree exactly.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Go for it, Seth...big is the only way to dream!!
> Won't be long before that dream comes true.
> Junek


He definitely is a dream big or go home kid.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June.


I hope you manage to get everything done today..you said you had a busy day. But t think most of your days are busy.
Is Seth on that tractor yet? LOL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> Thursday morning and I have yet to get busy! I wish I had a magic wand that would do all of my housework for me and then I could knit all day. Oh well, in another world! At least I'm not working!
> 
> I hope that everyone has a great day and accomplishes everything they want/need to. That definitely includes me!


I know exactly what you mean about that "other world"! If I lived in that other world, my shoulder wouldn't be bothering me so I could knit
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the main forum -- I called Pat into my workshop "Cave" and showed it to him. He just grinned. But oh how true this is - thank heavens he is tidy and it is only my 'cave' that is in a constant state of Chaos. He came back in and said that tidyiness didnt cause me to make all the wonderful projects I had made during our marriage-- that what I did was more important than being tidy all the time
> 
> -now you can see why I like him so much?


Pat is definitely a husband to keep...he understands creativity and, even better, he appreciates it!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

So, so glad the scan was good! And of course you have a brain....with me though it is always a question of whether or not I'm using it...LOL.


melyn said:


> Hi everyone, I just came back from seeing the ENT specialist and he said he had good news, my head scan was fine no sign of any tumours. I didnt even know they were looking for any signs of 1 I thought they were looking at my inner ears. Anyway it was good news they didnt say whether thay actualy saw a brain but I am sure I got 1 lol. He did say that he is now as certain as he can be that I have meineers, he has given me some different tablets to try as I have been having some realy bad dizzy spells lately. I so hope they work as he is hoping because they are awfull, its not something I would wish on m worst enemy. Today so far I have had a fairly good day with only a mild feeling if I turn a bit too quickly or get up too fast from sitting. I am going to ry and do a bit of knitting in awhile but will have to be carefull as somtimes the moving of the fingers and needles start it off.
> Positive thoughts and prayers for all those in need and ((((((((((hugs))))))))))) for everyone. lyn x


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> When I first started working at the public library, there was little we could do if we saw child abuse while at work...in later years when people became more aware that it was happening, we were required to report it. It's a shame that those who should be protecting their children are sometimes the ones inflicting the pain!
> Junek


I remember when there was not much one could do. 
When I was growing up one of the neighbour ladies would pull her daughters hair, once she pulled her off the bus and across the yard. I felt so bad for Sheila, no one did anything about it we were told to stay out of it. Leave it alone was not our concern.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I hope you manage to get everything done today..you said you had a busy day. But t think most of your days are busy.
> Is Seth on that tractor yet? LOL!!
> Junek


Still have oddles to do but am taking a break and trying to catch up.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Caren looks like the water is sslloowwllyy receding. We are to have rain here today. Tulips are finally up daffodils are coming, rain would be welcome in a reasonable amount hopefully. Hi to Jamie and Seth, I enjoy House also.
> 
> Almost caught up, have to go to dentist have a tooth bugging me and I'm doing my best to be a big girl about it and go before I'm dying with pain. So xanax for breakfast then if I'm ok after going to Bloomington to shop for some clothes with mom. Dogs go to vet tomorrow for their yearly shots etc so this weeks check is already gone lol always something. DGS did not see Dr. Monday they went to wrong place needed to be on the other side of Peoria so go again this next Monday. Still dont think its allergies, they were here last night and he got to running too much and youcould hear it starting in his breathing. To me that says asthma not allergies but I'm not a doctor.
> 
> Kaye I wish I had your dedication to be working out. I'd feel souchbetter I'm sure.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


Yes it is slowly going and with the wind we've had today it is not going to be long before things will be back to normal ish. Irises re starting to come up here daffodils and tulips as well. Unless the pigs have eaten them all. Parker seemed to really like the crocus bulbs :-( 
I need to get to the dentist get my teeth cleaned, been putting it off. 
the same thing happens to Benjamin and Robert when they get running too much. Both of them have asthma. Happens to Michael too but his is because of allergies and only happens if his allergies are bothering him.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Day! Had t o share this....just love my DD & DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it, they harmonize very well together.


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... just posting the photo of myself,mum and Serena.
> 
> I will catch up on here shortly...


Gorgeous, gorgeous photo and what proud great grandma and grandma. xxxxx


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Learning something new...didn't know you could freeze avocados. Do they have to be in a cube of water or just sliced and frozen?


I know I already answered but thought I pot this for you too. A bit about freezing avocados that I got in my mail today perfect timing.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/10/freezing-avocados_n_1864437.html


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I, also, realized Julie was having the cabbage and onions for her evening meal.
> Junek


 :thumbup: I am sure we had a discussion at some point on this terminology! I am enjoying cornbread presently!


----------



## gagesmom

Going on 1:30pm and I am embarassed to say that I just woke up. Fell asleep sitting up in my chair while knitting. Needles were still in my hands.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I cut the avocados up and freeze them them I don't have to eatbtn
> All right away.


Did not realise they would freeze ok!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Prayers for Silverowl, Paul and his mum
> 
> Valerie hoping things are going well with your treatments
> 
> Agnes hope your finger is hurting less and nice to focus on reading for awhile. At least you have another hobby that doesnt require using the finger.
> 
> Betty prayers for you and DH, hope that they can get this figured out and stopped.
> 
> Angela hope the walk helped your foot and didnt hurt it.
> 
> Caren looks like the water is sslloowwllyy receding. We are to have rain here today. Tulips are finally up daffodils are coming, rain would be welcome in a reasonable amount hopefully. Hi to Jamie and Seth, I enjoy House also.
> 
> Gwen love the headband, Brantley has changed a lot!!!! Lol couldn't resist... DD looks lovely as usual as does the headband!
> 
> Julie I missed the 54 months lol! Your sweaters are beautiful you must knit every waking moment to get so much done so quickly.
> 
> Happy Birthday Dollyclaire!!
> 
> Rookie let me know if I can contribute anything else for next weekend. What specific knitting supplies do I need for the planned projects?
> 
> Almost caught up, have to go to dentist have a tooth bugging me and I'm doing my best to be a big girl about it and go before I'm dying with pain. So xanax for breakfast then if I'm ok after going to Bloomington to shop for some clothes with mom. Dogs go to vet tomorrow for their yearly shots etc so this weeks check is already gone lol always something. DGS did not see Dr. Monday they went to wrong place needed to be on the other side of Peoria so go again this next Monday. Still dont think its allergies, they were here last night and he got to running too much and youcould hear it starting in his breathing. To me that says asthma not allergies but I'm not a doctor.
> 
> Kaye I wish I had your dedication to be working out. I'd feel souchbetter I'm sure.
> 
> Prayers n hugs


Started to delete- then realised I wanted to second much of what Dawn is saying!
I do knit as much as I can, but need to take breaks every so often- my right index finger (being a thrower) can take quite a lot of stress- I need to treat it with care. The computer gives me the breaks I need. Not much housework happening apart from meals!!!!!
Hope your tooth is ok Dawn, and that the dogs and DGS are good too.


----------



## gagesmom

Saw the video of Luke, oh how sweet.


----------



## gagesmom

Going to go now and get stuff together for work. Have to go get my check and cash it.

Will check in later after work.


----------



## KatyNora

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Day! Had t o share this....just love my DD & DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved it!!


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, I just came back from seeing the ENT specialist and he said he had good news, my head scan was fine no sign of any tumours. I didnt even know they were looking for any signs of 1 I thought they were looking at my inner ears. Anyway it was good news they didnt say whether thay actualy saw a brain but I am sure I got 1 lol. He did say that he is now as certain as he can be that I have meineers, he has given me some different tablets to try as I have been having some realy bad dizzy spells lately. I so hope they work as he is hoping because they are awfull, its not something I would wish on m worst enemy. Today so far I have had a fairly good day with only a mild feeling if I turn a bit too quickly or get up too fast from sitting. I am going to ry and do a bit of knitting in awhile but will have to be carefull as somtimes the moving of the fingers and needles start it off.
> Positive thoughts and prayers for all those in need and ((((((((((hugs))))))))))) for everyone. lyn x


so glad you are ok! Even if only for one day. Hoping the knitting has not triggered the problem.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Nah, too much paper work for the poor semi driver.


Yes it would be way too much paper work. :roll:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I know I already answered but thought I pot this for you too. A bit about freezing avocados that I got in my mail today perfect timing.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/10/freezing-avocados_n_1864437.html


As you say very good timing- we are just coming in to our avocado season!


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some photos from Easter---had a wonderful time.


What a beautiful looking family you have.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Well thew water makes for great photos at least. So much for complaining of how dry your pond was a few months ago!


I love the effect for the photos ops with the water. The pond is far from dry now, I hope it never gets as dry again. The over flow it not too bad most years.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Spider said:


> Jinx, would love to have coffee with you, my mom is really worrying me and I have a brother who can't see it and plus mom covers it all up for him.
> My husbands parents call every night at seven because his mother is having panic attacks. I feel guilty no matter what I do during the day. If I am at work or having fun, or laughing or making plans. Love them all but I wish right now I could wave a wand.


We really should. I have learned so much with recent research....like the 40-70 rule. That is when kids and parents are about those ages that a friendly discussion about plans for later, when, etc. should be done. I missed it by decades! Also, the older they get, the harder the transition. Also, legalities and what constitutes abuse when aging services might step in... This can be as simple as weight loss, showing that they are not eating properly.... I've learned a lot about siblings, how to divide things in a better manner..... It sure is not easy. I 'll PM my phone... Call any time.....


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow, have you been on a cruise? I hope you had a lovely restful time.


Yes went to the Caribbean for a short cruise to get away from life. It was good to get away ad good to get back home. Best part was seeing the teens relax and enjoy themselves.


----------



## Dreamweaver

TNS said:


> Re the radio 4 knitting program http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0418p75
> As far as I'm aware its a one-off.


Thanks, I'll listen tonight.


----------



## sassafras123

Jynx, thinking of you. Hugs.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Bonnie7591 said:


> I cleaned my fridge yesterday, discovered I had a forgotten bag of beets in there from my garden last fall so this morning I made a big pot of Dukobohr borscht. DH is not a big fan of it but Neil & I love it. I froze 4 large jars & left enough in the fridge for lunch tomorrow. I think it tastes better made with fresh dill but had only dried stuff. I would like to can it but not sure if it would stay good with the cream in it.
> I went to my physio appt this afternoon, she thinks may have tendonitis in my forearm from using it so much while the ar was in the sling, she worked on it until it almost feels bruised but not aching like it was so maybe she untied the knots in there. She was happy with the progress in moment.
> This evening we visited our friends whose daughter is home from UK, the picture I ordered came on the bus tonight so we delivered it, she was very pleased with it.
> Melody, so upsetting seeing someone being mean to a child, I hope the mother thinks about your remarks & stops the abuse.
> The wind howled like a hurricane all last night & today, started raining mid afternoon & still at it, a cold miserable night. Hopefully it won't turn to snow.
> Well, time for sleep, night all


We had a wonderful recipe for borscht and can't find it now..... Love fresh beets.....

Stop doing so much with that arm. I am supposed to be icing wrist 4 times a day for tendonitis. It is a pain and isn't happening as often I as it should so may need surgery later. BEHAVE!


----------



## Dreamweaver

darowil said:


> Never made gravy with milk- thought it was always milk, to me milk would make it a sauce, such as a white sauce.


Cream gravy, white to go on chicken fried steak..... Red eye, made with coffee, I like cornstarch for thickener when doing turkey or pork gravy so that it is clear, not cloudy.... To me, gravy always contains some of the pan bits, versus a sauce, which can be done from scratch in a clean pan.


----------



## Dreamweaver

KateB said:


> Morning all! Quite a reasonable morning here, a bit cloudy but dry so far.
> Sassafras - So sorry to hear about your little dog, but it's the last kindness we can do for them.
> Agnes - What a lovely wee boy and a great name too. Is it a family surname or did they just like it?
> Mel - What a horrible experience for you, but as others have said, not much more you could have done about it than you did.
> Need to get some housework or knitting done (I wonder which will win? :lol: ) before Luke comes this afternoon. This video is Luke playing an attachment for the Hoover like a trumpet! Speak later.


So cute. A budding musician....


----------



## Dreamweaver

agnescr said:


> It has been raining and misty here for last couple of days but the sun is trying to break through,would be good gardening weather if it weren't for my poor finger.can't garden, can't knit, can't crochet and i am fed up reading :thumbdown:


Lovely picture. Sorry you are restricted.... It is always the way that we want to do a million things when we can't....


----------



## Dreamweaver

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... just posting the photo of myself,mum and Serena.
> 
> I will catch up on here shortly...


Great picture..... Need mom for a 4 generation shot....


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... just posting the photo of myself,mum and Serena.
> 
> I will catch up on here shortly...


Great picture and how lovely for your mum to have a GGD.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Bonnie7591 said:


> They are pretty easy
> 2 eggs
> 1 cup flour
> 1 cup milk
> 1/2 tsp salt
> Throw it all in the blender on high for a minute
> Spray muffin tin with Pam, put pan in oven for 5 minutes at 425F
> Pour batter in hot pan. Bake 15 minutes
> Serve with gravy.
> If I make them other than in the bender they don't seem to puff up as well, no idea why.


Same recipe I use with a bit less salt-- they need the beating to incorporate air so they rise when it heats and expands (that is the foods teacher talking!!) I usually cut the heat down a bit once they pop, to let them finish cooking. Might have to make some for supper!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> NZ for the evening meal!


I add a bit of bacon chopped up to my cabbage, but it sounds like a lovely meal to me! Love cabbage! We used to make a 25 gal crock of homemade sauerkraut each summer-- my hubby liked it enough he took care of checking it while I was gone for 2 wks of summer school. home in time to can all of it and the girls helped with that.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> I add a bit of bacon chopped up to my cabbage, but it sounds like a lovely meal to me! Love cabbage! We used to make a 25 gal crock of homemade sauerkraut each summer-- my hubby liked it enough he took care of checking it while I was gone for 2 wks of summer school. home in time to can all of it and the girls helped with that.


That certainly would lift it! My onions accidentally caramelised- but it just seems to add to the taste- I have never had sauerkraut, but imagine I would like it- probably available in cans- but I seldom explore the International aisle, except to find the Miso I love.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Day! Had t o share this....just love my DD & DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun! They sure enjoy each other.....


----------



## Kansas g-ma

darowil said:


> Never made gravy with milk- thought it was always milk, to me milk would make it a sauce, such as a white sauce.


Basically is a cream sauce but made with the chicken drippings, we call it cream gravy here. Almost always served with chicken. Brown gravy is for beef!!!LOL Brown has only broth, no milk.


----------



## angelam

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone... just posting the photo of myself,mum and Serena.
> 
> I will catch up on here shortly...


What a lovely picture. You need to get one with DD in as well - 4 generations I'm sure Great Granny is as besotted as you are.


----------



## Dreamweaver

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the main forum -- I called Pat into my workshop "Cave" and showed it to him. He just grinned. But oh how true this is - thank heavens he is tidy and it is only my 'cave' that is in a constant state of Chaos. He came back in and said that tidyiness didnt cause me to make all the wonderful projects I had made during our marriage-- that what I did was more important than being tidy all the time
> 
> -now you can see why I like him so much?


This is so true and we are a house with two creative people. DH once said that our house looked as though burglars had come in and were looking for something very small and very valuable...... (We were in an apartment at the time with a toddler and a million toys and HIS drawing board and paints.....)


----------



## Dreamweaver

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, I just came back from seeing the ENT specialist and he said he had good news, my head scan was fine no sign of any tumours. I didnt even know they were looking for any signs of 1 I thought they were looking at my inner ears. Anyway it was good news they didnt say whether thay actualy saw a brain but I am sure I got 1 lol. He did say that he is now as certain as he can be that I have meineers, he has given me some different tablets to try as I have been having some realy bad dizzy spells lately. I so hope they work as he is hoping because they are awfull, its not something I would wish on m worst enemy. Today so far I have had a fairly good day with only a mild feeling if I turn a bit too quickly or get up too fast from sitting. I am going to ry and do a bit of knitting in awhile but will have to be carefull as somtimes the moving of the fingers and needles start it off.
> Positive thoughts and prayers for all those in need and ((((((((((hugs))))))))))) for everyone. lyn x


That is very good news.... And hope that the meds will help. Moving slowly might help... Kind of like being seasick all the time.... Does it make you nauseous as well?


----------



## Dreamweaver

Will have to start in on 94 later to might. My break from the garden is over. Only an hour left to work before cleaning up,to take mom out. Hope I can really make progress tomorrow.

Oh, here is the shawl. Wanted a long tail. But this makes the front long enough to tie in a knot and still be long. It needs blocking, but that will be an inside day project.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had a mid night feast of Monkfish lightly fried with Thai Sweet Chilli sauce, over the last of this batch of my corn bread- also delish! don't do much deep frying when I am on my own!


That sounds very tasty, monkfish is rather expensive here so we don't often have it. It used to be cheap and used for mock scampi because the fish itself looks so ugly, but now it's recognised as a really valuable fish in its own right.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RAIN-- WE GOT RAIN this morning, enough to fill the street gutters. Needed it SO badly. We have been running very short for a year or more. Probably never catch up.

Purple, always love your flower pix-- day brightener.
Agnes and Sugar, such lovely family pix-- good looking!
Dreamweaver-- shawl is lovely!

Creative people/housekeeping-- just too true.

Chicken Fried Steak-- forgot, we do eat that with cream gravy, even though it is beef.

Hyacinth beans-- Burpee catalog used to have them but called them something else, can't remember what. If you live near an Orscheln store, try there, I've gotten them there in years past.

I won't be posting for a couple days, going to visit my step-mom and then on to Springfield, MO for college DGD's band concert.


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> Here is one that was posted on KP a while back, there are more this was just first on the list.
> 
> Yorkshire puddings my way..
> Best made with the dripping from around the meat, because they have more flavour.
> Also, I don't measure, so this is a guess.
> 6oz plain white flour. ...make sure you DON'T use a flour that contains a raising agent.
> large pinch of salt
> 2 eggs
> milk
> splash of water
> Mix everything together to make a batter that is about as thick as pouring cream, adding the water last. beat well, and leave to stand, beating it from time to time.
> Heat the oven to about 230 degrees. Put about half a teaspoon of fat, dripping, lard....not butter or margarine or olive oil, into each cup of a bun tin, and put it in the oven until the fat is very hot.
> When you're ready to cook, you need to be fast. Beat the batter again, then as quickly as you can, fill each tin to nearly full, using a ladle. Put it straight back in the oven for twenty minutes. Don't open the oven door until they look like my picture!
> 
> Elsie Shufflebottom


This is almost the same as I do, except I put the sifted four and salt in the mixing bowl and make a well in the centre, lightly beat the egg and plop it into the well then gradually incorporate the dry flour by beating the egg so the flour very gradually falls into it. Continue until it gets a bit sticky, then add splashes of milk and water to thin it until you can continue beating in the flour, then add more liquid to get a pouring cream consistency. It sounds a bit long winded but it's not, so long as you don't try to beat in too much flour at once and produce lumps. This is the way Mum and Grandma always did it so I do the same!


----------



## ChrisEl

Gwen==Really enjoyed the duet!


----------



## TNS

Dreamweaver said:


> That is very good news.... And hope that the meds will help. Moving slowly might help... Kind of like being seasick all the time.... Does it make you nauseous as well?


I hope your new meds work too, melyn. My DM had Menieres for ages, and said she eventually 'got used to it' but it didn't sound at all nice :thumbdown: She stopped her tablets, so I don't know how well they worked, but she used to take a long umbrella when she was out walking to steady her when dizzy, and after she got used to dealing with it you would never have known that she was so badly affected if you met her out in the street. Let's hope your meds work so you won't need this!


----------



## TNS

angelam said:


> What a lovely picture. You need to get one with DD in as well - 4 generations I'm sure Great Granny is as besotted as you are.


That's exactly what I thought when I saw your lovely multi generation photo.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I am sure we had a discussion at some point on this terminology! I am enjoying cornbread presently!


Yum!! Love cornbread.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> This is almost the same as I do, except I put the sifted four and salt in the mixing bowl and make a well in the centre, lightly beat the egg and plop it into the well then gradually incorporate the dry flour by beating the egg so the flour very gradually falls into it. Continue until it gets a bit sticky, then add splashes of milk and water to thin it until you can continue beating in the flour, then add more liquid to get a pouring cream consistency. It sounds a bit long winded but it's not, so long as you don't try to beat in too much flour at once and produce lumps. This is the way Mum and Grandma always did it so I do the same!


I will have to try it your way, see how I like it.


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am off to meet Angela this morning for a cup of coffee and a natter.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Here's some more bluebells.....


Lovely flowers.
Is that a private house? It's huge!


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely flowers.
> Is that a private house? It's huge!


It used to be a private house, but is now owned by the National Trust. It is still lived in by a family and several rooms are open to the public. The person who lives there has a wonderful collection of pianos owned by famous composers including Mozt, Chopin, Mahler, Elger and there is also a spinet which was made in 1620.


----------



## PurpleFi

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely flowers.
> Is that a private house? It's huge!


Here's a website where you have find out a bit more about the house

https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/hatchlands-park/


----------



## Bonnie7591

Pup lover said:


> Could you can it up to the point of adding the cream then finish it when ready to use?


I've wondered about that but add most of the cream to the mashed potatoes that go in it so don't knw if it would change the texture if I leave it out of the potatoes. It is such a dense soup it takes ages to thaw once frozen so canning would sure be handier


----------



## Bonnie7591

Dreamweaver said:


> We had a wonderful recipe for borscht and can't find it now..... Love fresh beets.....
> 
> Stop doing so much with that arm. I am supposed to be icing wrist 4 times a day for tendonitis. It is a pain and isn't happening as often I as it should so may need surgery later. BEHAVE!


I'll try to behave but it already seems like I am doing next to nothing, dont know how much less I can do without becoming a complete couch potato after all the years of working so much I feel guilty just sitting about & am certainly not used to it.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> That sounds very tasty, monkfish is rather expensive here so we don't often have it. It used to be cheap and used for mock scampi because the fish itself looks so ugly, but now it's recognised as a really valuable fish in its own right.


It is not as cheap as Shark or Ling as they like to call it- but with that being so high up the food chain I am not any longer prepared to eat it- I had a feeling the Monk fish might be ugly- have only seen fillets. But they hold their shape really well- so it is excellent for the Asian styles of cooking that I enjoy.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Yum!! Love cornbread.
> Junek


Just made some more with molasses rather than ordinary sugar- still in the oven.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a website where you have find out a bit more about the house
> 
> http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/hatchlands-park/


I wonder if taking out the 's' will help here?

Goodee that worked, it is such a lovely house- and the interior is quite amazing!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> That certainly would lift it! My onions accidentally caramelised- but it just seems to add to the taste- I have never had sauerkraut, but imagine I would like it- probably available in cans- but I seldom explore the International aisle, except to find the Miso I love.


I have made sauerkraut in both a crock & in jars. Thefirst time my mom & I made it her sister & BIL came from Ontario for a visit, my uncle wanted to know what was dead in the kitchen :roll: it doesn't smell great when fermenting but tastes great after the 6 weeks of fermenting. I can't remember the exact recipe for doing it in jars but it is quite easy, just add salt, vinegar & hot water to the jars of shredded cabbage & seal. I think I like the stuff done in the crock best.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have made sauerkraut in both a crock & in jars. Thefirst time my mom & I made it her sister & BIL came from Ontario for a visit, my uncle wanted to know what was dead in the kitchen :roll: it doesn't smell great when fermenting but tastes great after the 6 weeks of fermenting. I can't remember the exact recipe for doing it in jars but it is quite easy, just add salt, vinegar & hot water to the jars of shredded cabbage & seal. I think I like the stuff done in the crock best.


Would first have to acquire the crock- I do have recipes for it- but I think I would probably try the tinned first- rather than going to that effort and perhaps have it end up in the compost heap.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Great to see the family photos & video.
Gwen, great musicians in the family.
I have never made cream gravy, only use water to make gravy.

Well, I give up, I don't think spring will ever come. The crazy wind we had the last 2days has finally died down but the ground was white again this morning & it's snowing like the devil right now. It is so grey & dreary I want to curl up on the couch with a book but need to tidy up the basement was the quilt club meets here Saturday for a sewing day. Neil is home for the week( the basement is his territory when he's home) but is out this afternoon so I want to clean up while he's away so I don't disturb his studying, he has 3 exams left & then has his 2nd class Power Engineering certificate 
Well, have a good day all.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> That is cute, will have to show Seth this. Yesterday Seth realized his bikes were in the barn, He was having a fit trying to figure out what bike she and Luke could ride now. Was cute and sad at the same time. He figures he will be big enough to ride Adian's and Luke can ride Ethan's. They are Seth's older brother's bikes.


Wee soul! Don't tell Seth, but I bought a sit on bike (the kind with no pedals that you push with your feet) in a Charity Shop for Luke and when he tried it today he hadn't a clue how to make it move! I think it'll be a while until he needs a real bike! :lol:


----------



## kehinkle

Sounds like everyone has been busy and doing well.

Hope the meds work for the dizziness. My BIL has bits of it and I think they said it relates to his inner ear.

Thanks, Gwen, now I have that song stuck in my head! But they did a wonderful rendition of it.

Julie, do you make your cornbread sweet? I usually just use a Jiffy mix. Lazy, I know, but it is the familiar taste of growing up. My mom used mixes most of the time as she worked and had seven kids.

Love the family pix. Those babies sure are cute. My oldest DGD is ready to have another baby as Brodee is three but she says she will wait till after she gets her BA. Emmett's mommy is saying that she only wants one. I have 9 grandchildren so there will be more in the future, way distant future for some. 

Got a load last night out of Greenville, SC going to Minneapolis, MN. They said they would swap it as the time frame was tight. They had originally put the swap in Chicago but when I called, they switched it to Lake Station, IN. Still had to wait on the other driver and then the forklift driver. He had a wrecker call so was excusable but the other driver didn't leave Naperville until an hour before the time. And he has to drive through Chicago in the early morning rush. Just checked and he did make it on time to Minneapolis. 

Working on my socks and need to crochet some black circles for eyes on the hat. Have it ready to put the finishing touches on.

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Wee soul! Don't tell Seth, but I bought a sit on bike (the kind with no pedals that you push with your feet) in a Charity Shop for Luke and when he tried it today he hadn't a clue how to make it move! I think it'll be a while until he needs a real bike! :lol:


Bless him, he'll get there!


----------



## kehinkle

KateB said:


> Wee soul! Don't tell Seth, but I bought a sit on bike (the kind with no pedals that you push with your feet) in a Charity Shop for Luke and when he tried it today he hadn't a clue how to make it move! I think it'll be a while until he needs a real bike! :lol:


My DDIL posted a video on FB of my 7 yr old DGD riding her bike without training wheels for the first time. As my DS says, she is such a girly girl that she has a dress on with leggings underneath. She doesn't like to wear jeans very often.

Brodee got a new bike from the Easter bunny and Emmett got one from his other grandma.

Kathy


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Morning all! Quite a reasonable morning here, a bit cloudy but dry so far.
> Sassafras - So sorry to hear about your little dog, but it's the last kindness we can do for them.
> Agnes - What a lovely wee boy and a great name too. Is it a family surname or did they just like it?
> Mel - What a horrible experience for you, but as others have said, not much more you could have done about it than you did.
> Need to get some housework or knitting done (I wonder which will win? :lol: ) before Luke comes this afternoon. This video is Luke playing an attachment for the Hoover like a trumpet! Speak later.


Luke is truly a blessing to any one who see him. LOL so cute :-D


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Good Day! Had t o share this....just love my DD & DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Wee soul! Don't tell Seth, but I bought a sit on bike (the kind with no pedals that you push with your feet) in a Charity Shop for Luke and when he tried it today he hadn't a clue how to make it move! I think it'll be a while until he needs a real bike! :lol:


That is how Seth started out, usually with someone pushing him around on it. It might be a while before we get all the bikes again. We also lost both of the motorcycles that I had for the grandchildren, I had forgotten all about them until I saw the frames in the rubble.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. I am off to meet Angela this morning for a cup of coffee and a natter.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> Here's some more bluebells.....


Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> ...
> Julie, do you make your cornbread sweet? I usually just use a Jiffy mix. Lazy, I know, but it is the familiar taste of growing up. My mom used mixes most of the time as she worked and had seven kids.
> ...
> Take care,
> 
> Kathy


I would acknowledge preferring it a little sweet- thought the molasses sounded a good idea. Now I have tried it, I will do it again. My first one was a mix, but I am enjoying this one, to which I add the wholemeal, baking powder and salt, as well as the egg, butter and milk, Ringo is sitting here drooling over it!


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> When I was in Vienna I got to go inside one of his homes. I actually got dizzy as there were no right corners and the floors aren't flat but like the earth. I was quite surprised by my physical reaction. I love his work though and if I got to live in one I am sure my body would adjust. :wink:


I had the same reaction in one of Gaudi's houses in Barcelona. It had no sharp corners, everything was rounded and it had uneven walls and floors too.


----------



## KateB

melyn said:


> Hi everyone, I just came back from seeing the ENT specialist and he said he had good news, my head scan was fine no sign of any tumours. I didnt even know they were looking for any signs of 1 I thought they were looking at my inner ears. Anyway it was good news they didnt say whether thay actualy saw a brain but I am sure I got 1 lol. He did say that he is now as certain as he can be that I have meineers, he has given me some different tablets to try as I have been having some realy bad dizzy spells lately. I so hope they work as he is hoping because they are awfull, its not something I would wish on m worst enemy. Today so far I have had a fairly good day with only a mild feeling if I turn a bit too quickly or get up too fast from sitting. I am going to ry and do a bit of knitting in awhile but will have to be carefull as somtimes the moving of the fingers and needles start it off.
> Positive thoughts and prayers for all those in need and ((((((((((hugs))))))))))) for everyone. lyn x


So glad to hear that it's nothing sinister Lyn. I know Menieres is not easy to cope with, but so much better than a tumour.


----------



## NanaCaren

Received this from a friend this morning. Hope it doesn't offend anyone.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I would acknowledge preferring it a little sweet- thought the molasses sounded a good idea. Now I have tried it, I will do it again. My first one was a mix, but I am enjoying this one, to which I add the wholemeal, baking powder and salt, as well as the egg, butter and milk, Ringo is sitting here drooling over it!


I have never made cornbread with molasses, does sound good seems I like molasses.


----------



## KateB

Dreamweaver said:


> Will have to start in on 94 later to might. My break from the garden is over. Only an hour left to work before cleaning up,to take mom out. Hope I can really make progress tomorrow.
> 
> Oh, here is the shawl. Wanted a long tail. But this makes the front long enough to tie in a knot and still be long. It needs blocking, but that will be an inside day project.


That's lovely. I thought at first it was a piece of polished wood with the way the 'grain' was running. :roll:


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-255831-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

